# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  παλεύοντας στα κύματα

## amelie74

Καταρχήν να διευκρινίσω ότι ανοίγω νέο θέμα γιατί ζήτησα από την Συλια,να διαγράφουν τα αλλά δυο πρόσφατα θέματα γιατί μου προκαλεί αφάνταστη θλίψη το να τα ξαναδιαβάζω.

Σήμερα πέρασα άλλη μια φρικτή μέρα.
Η αδελφή μου γύρισε από το ωδείο τρομερά ταραγμένη(όπως συμβαίνει κάθε Τέταρτη) και για μια πολλοστή φορά είχε την απαίτηση να της κάνω τον ψυχίατρο.
Κλειδώθηκα στο δωμάτιο μου για να της περάσω το μήνυμα ότι δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να την στηρίξω, παρόλα αυτά όμως εκείνη προκειμένου να με εξαναγκάσει να μιλήσουμε άρχισε να κλαίει με λυγμούς δυνατά.
Έτσι κάνει πάντα όταν θέλει να με προστάξει να την στηρίξω.

Ζω σε ένα άκρως νοσηρό περιβάλλον και είμαι βέβαιη πως αν δεν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα στην οικογένεια δεν θα χρειαζόμουν τόσα φάρμακα (και ας το ψυχίατρο μου να μιλαεί περί γονιδιων).

Προκειμένου να ξεφύγω από αυτό το νοσηρό περιβάλλον έχω βάλει κάποιους στόχους.
Πρώτον να αρχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία είτε ατομική είτε ομαδική(αυτό θα κριθεί από ένα τηλεφώνημα που περιμένω από μια ψυχολόγο την Παρασκευή) και δεύτερον να ψάξω για μια δουλίτσα έστω και του ποδαρού.

Απλά παιδιά υπάρχουν φόρες που δεν αντέχω άλλο!

----------


## carrie

Αστην να κλαιει. Πες της οτι μπορει να κλαψει οσο θελει, αλλα δε μπορει να σε χειριζεται ετσι και σηκω πηγαινε βολτα

----------


## Sofia

Ιωάννα,

πολυ καλες οι ιδεες σου για νεα ξεκινηματα και η αφοσιωση σου στους στοχους σου. Μπραβο!

Εχεις αναγκη να φυγεις οταν νιωσεις δυνατη, απο το πατρικο σου? Οι θεραπευτες σου πανω σ αυτο το θεμα, τι σου εχουν πει κατα καιρους? Υπάρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα?Εσυ θα το ηθελες?

----------


## Arsi

> Ζω σε ένα άκρως νοσηρό περιβάλλον και είμαι βέβαιη πως αν δεν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα στην οικογένεια δεν θα χρειαζόμουν τόσα φάρμακα (και ας το ψυχίατρο μου να μιλαεί περί γονιδιων).
> 
> Προκειμένου να ξεφύγω από αυτό το νοσηρό περιβάλλον έχω βάλει κάποιους στόχους.
> Πρώτον να αρχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία είτε ατομική είτε ομαδική(αυτό θα κριθεί από ένα τηλεφώνημα που περιμένω από μια ψυχολόγο την Παρασκευή) και δεύτερον να ψάξω για μια δουλίτσα έστω και του ποδαρού.
> 
> Απλά παιδιά υπάρχουν φόρες που δεν αντέχω άλλο!


Σίγουρα το περιβάλλον παίζει ρόλο στο να βοηθήσει ή να αποτρέψει μια θεραπεία αμελί μου.

Καλή αρχή με τους στόχους σου! Ελπίζω να βρεις μια ψυχολόγο να σου ταιριάζει και να σε βοηθήσει να το διαχειριστείς (να μπορέσεις να είσαι όσο το δυνατό αποστασιοποιημένη μέχρι να μπορέσεις να φύγεις ) ,που αν το ψάξεις θα βρεις, κ γενικότερα να βοηθηθείς όπου το έχεις ανάγκη.
Καλή επιτυχία επίσης στο ψάξιμό σου για δουλειά!

Ναι, υπάρχουν και οι στιγμές που αισθανόμαστε πως δεν αντέχουμε άλλο αλλά μην ξεχνάς πως αυτές μας οδηγούν σε αλλαγές !

Απ'τη σημερινή μέρα κράτα τα καλά της ! που είναι οι νέοι στόχοι σου  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Αστην να κλαιει. Πες της οτι μπορει να κλαψει οσο θελει, αλλα δε μπορει να σε χειριζεται ετσι και σηκω πηγαινε βολτα


carrie οντως ειναι τρομερα χειριστικη.
προσπαθω με διαφορους τροπους να της βαλω τα ορια μου,αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω παντα.
οταν ειναι στρεσαρισμενη,ο μοναδικος ανθρωπος απο την οικογενεια στον οποιο θελει να λεει τα προβληματα της ειμαι εγω.
και οταν ειμαι στις καλες μου(πραγμα ψιλοσπανιο),την ακουω και την στηριζω οσο μπορω.
αλλα σημερα δεν ημουν καθολου καλα επειδη ειχα διαφορες σκοτουρες στο κεφαλι μου.
(κυριως σχετικα με το τι θα κανω με το εργασιακο αλλα και το ψυχοθεραπευτικο ζητημα).
αφου μετακομισα στον κατω οροφο και την αφησα να κλαιει,ειδε και απο ειδε και πηρε τηλεφωνο εναν φιλο της να του πει τον πονο της.
γενικα προσπαθω το τελευταιο διαστημα να αποστασιοποιουμαι οσο μπορω περισσοτερο-οχι απο την αδερφη μου,αλλα απο το προβλημα της-
το κακο ειναι οτι ο η/υ ειναι στον πανω οροφο και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να μεταφερθει κατω,οποτε οταν αρχιζει να μπουκαρει καθε τρεις και λιγο στο δωματιο μου,πολυ απλα κλειδωνω την πορτα.
αλλα και παλι επιμενει.ειτε μου μιλαει απο εξω απο την πορτα μου,ειτε χτυπαει και μου λεει "μπορεις να μου ανοιξεις λιγο?"
και δεν συμβαινει αυτο μονο οταν ειναι στα ασχημα της αλλα και οταν βαριεται και με θελει απλα για παρεα.
ειναι αδερφη μου,την αγαπαω,την ποναω,αλλα νησαφι πια!
δεν θα γινουμε αυτοκολλητες οπως θα ηθελε...

----------


## amelie74

> Ιωάννα,
> 
> πολυ καλες οι ιδεες σου για νεα ξεκινηματα και η αφοσιωση σου στους στοχους σου. Μπραβο!
> 
> Εχεις αναγκη να φυγεις οταν νιωσεις δυνατη, απο το πατρικο σου? Οι θεραπευτες σου πανω σ αυτο το θεμα, τι σου εχουν πει κατα καιρους? Υπάρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα?Εσυ θα το ηθελες?


θα ηθελα παρα πολυ Σοφια μου να φυγω απο το σπιτι μου,αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα.
ολοι μα ολοι οι θεραπευτες στους οποιους εχω κατα καιρους παει αυτο μου λενε.
οτι το κλιμα στην οικογενεια επιτεινει το προβλημα μου.
με παροτρυνουν-αν οχι να φυγω απο το σπιτι-τουλαχιστον να λειπω οσο περισσοτερες ωρες μπορω.
γι' αυτο το κεντρο ημερας που πηγαινα ηταν μια σανιδα σωτηριας για μενα...

----------


## ανεμος

νομιζω οτι πολυ απλα προσπαθει να σου σπασει τα ορια ισως επειδη στο παρελθον εχεις υποκυψει(δεν ξερω εικαζω)συνεχισε με τα ορια και μην το βαζεις κατω.......οταν δει οτι δεν μασας ισως χαλαρωσει και εσυ αισθανθεις οτι προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου και τον φροντιζεις...........

----------


## amelie74

> Σίγουρα το περιβάλλον παίζει ρόλο στο να βοηθήσει ή να αποτρέψει μια θεραπεία αμελί μου.
> 
> Καλή αρχή με τους στόχους σου! Ελπίζω να βρεις μια ψυχολόγο να σου ταιριάζει και να σε βοηθήσει να το διαχειριστείς (να μπορέσεις να είσαι όσο το δυνατό αποστασιοποιημένη μέχρι να μπορέσεις να φύγεις ) ,που αν το ψάξεις θα βρεις, κ γενικότερα να βοηθηθείς όπου το έχεις ανάγκη.
> Καλή επιτυχία επίσης στο ψάξιμό σου για δουλειά!
> 
> Ναι, υπάρχουν και οι στιγμές που αισθανόμαστε πως δεν αντέχουμε άλλο αλλά μην ξεχνάς πως αυτές μας οδηγούν σε αλλαγές !
> 
> Απ'τη σημερινή μέρα κράτα τα καλά της ! που είναι οι νέοι στόχοι σου


αχ Αρσι μου γλυκεια,τους νεους στοχους μου,τους πηρε η Τρόικα:P
θεραπεια οκ αργα ή γρηγορα θα βρω.
αλλα για δουλεια της προκοπης δεν βλεπω να μου καθεται.
μονο φυλλαδια και κομπαρσαδικα μου καθονται και αυτα οχι σε μονιμη βαση.

----------


## amelie74

> νομιζω οτι πολυ απλα προσπαθει να σου σπασει τα ορια ισως επειδη στο παρελθον εχεις υποκυψει(δεν ξερω εικαζω).


ανεμε πολυ σωστα εικαζεις.
στο παρελθον υπεκυπτα κατ'εξακολουθηση.

----------


## amelie74

σημερα κοιμηθηκα το μεσημερι και πεταχτηκα πανω βλεποντας εναν φριχτο εφιαλτη.
ειδα την Γιωτα (την πρωην ψυχολογο μου στο κεντρο ημερας) να μου λεει "αντιο Ιωαννα" χαμογελωντας.
τι παιχνιδια παιζει ωρες-ωρες το υποσυνειδητο...
παει σχεδον ενας μηνας απο οταν σταματησε η θεραπευτικη μας συνεργασια και ακομη να χωνεψω αυτο το "αντίο"...

----------


## Kandy

......το προβλημα σου ειναι κωμικοτραγικο......... (ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκες...)

----------


## arktos

> ......το προβλημα σου ειναι κωμικοτραγικο......... (ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκες...)


σου προκάλεσε τόσο γέλιο δλδ?

----------


## amelie74

> ......το προβλημα σου ειναι κωμικοτραγικο......... (*ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκες*...)


παρεξηγουμαι μονο οταν η μοναδικη προθεση του ποστ του αλλου,ειναι ακριβως το να παρεξηγηθω.
ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκες!

----------


## ανεμος

> ......το προβλημα σου ειναι κωμικοτραγικο......... (ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκες...)


πολυ παραγωγικη προσφορα στο προβλημα του αλλου............

----------


## Kandy

Tι να πω.....? Οτι εχετε αδικο? Μαλλον δεν εχετε!!! ..........δεν το αντιμετωπισα σωστα!!!! Ζητω συγνωμη. Δεν ηθελα να υποτιμησω το προβλημα σου... Μαλλον επειδη δεν εχω βρεθει στη θεση σου να δω τη "γλυκα".... Δεν ηθελα να σε αποθαρρυνω......

----------


## ανεμος

χαιρομαι που το βλεπεις και θελει θαρρος που το παραδεχεσαι και μπραβο σου......

----------


## amelie74

> Tι να πω.....? Οτι εχετε αδικο? Μαλλον δεν εχετε!!! ..........δεν το αντιμετωπισα σωστα!!!! Ζητω συγνωμη. Δεν ηθελα να υποτιμησω το προβλημα σου... Μαλλον επειδη δεν εχω βρεθει στη θεση σου να δω τη "γλυκα".... Δεν ηθελα να σε αποθαρρυνω......


it's ok Kandy.
δεκτη η συγγνωμη σου  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> θα ηθελα παρα πολυ Σοφια μου να φυγω απο το σπιτι μου,αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα.
> ολοι μα ολοι οι θεραπευτες στους οποιους εχω κατα καιρους παει αυτο μου λενε.
> οτι το κλιμα στην οικογενεια επιτεινει το προβλημα μου.
> με παροτρυνουν-αν οχι να φυγω απο το σπιτι-τουλαχιστον να λειπω οσο περισσοτερες ωρες μπορω.
> γι' αυτο το κεντρο ημερας που πηγαινα ηταν μια σανιδα σωτηριας για μενα...


Amelie,

ο λογος ειναι το οικονομικο ζητημα να υποθεσω?

μπορεις να εχεις μια σχετικη πρωτη αυτονομια με την μετακομιση σου στο κατω σπιτι?να περιορισεις τις επισκεψεις σου πανω στους δικους σου, μαζευοντας χρηματα για παρεις πχ. τον δικο σου υπολογιστη και οτι αλλο σε κανει να πας στο πατρικο σου?

----------


## amelie74

Σοφια μου,
το κατω σπιτι δεν ειναι ξεχωριστο απο το πανω.
ειναι ενα ημιυπογειο επιπλωμενο.
αλλα το θεμα ειναι,οτι κατεβαινει πολυ συχνα εκει η μητερα μου,γιατι το χρησιμοποιει για να απλωνει τα ρουχα και να ηχογραφει τις συνθεσεις της (επειδη γραφει τραγουδια).
βασικα απομονωνομαι εκει καποιες ωρες,που δεν ειναι εκει η μητερα μου.
εκει καπνιζω και εκει εχω το cd-player μου.
εκει ντουμανιαζω ακουγοντας μουσικη και το καταφχαριστιεμαι :Big Grin:

----------


## Sofia

θα ηθελες να φυγεις απο το σπιτι σου, μολις εξασφαλισεις μια δουλεια που μπορει να σου παρεχει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα? το σκεφτεσαι?κανεις κατι γι αυτο?ας πουμε ψαξιμο για δουλεια? ξερω οτι η εποχη ειναι πολυ πολυ δυσκολη για κατι τετοιο, μα ολο κ κατι μπορει να βρισκεται...

κατα τα αλλα αυτο που πιστευω οτι μπορεις να κανεις, αν κ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο, αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο ειναι να μην σε αγγιζουν τα οσα ακους, να μην αφηνεις να σε διαπερνουν ή να στεκονται στο κεφαλι σου κ να τα ανακυκλωνεις για ωρα δινοντας τους δυναμη κ αποδυναμωνοντας την προσπαθεια σου για ανεξαρτησια. Τί θελω να πω: ακομα κι αν φυγεις χιλιομετρα μακρυα κι αυτοι ολοι υπάρχουν ακομα μεσα σου, με τα λογια τους, τις απαιτησεις τους κ την επιβολη τους ...ουσιαστικα δεν αποκτας την πολυποθητη (?) αυτονομια σου. Αυτη χρειαζεται αλλαγες και μεσα μας κ εξω μας.

----------


## amelie74

Σοφια μου,

σε πρωτη φαση,πρεπει προκειμενου να ηρεμησω,να κατασταλαξω ειτε σε ενα νεο κεντρο ημερας, ειτε 
σε ενα γκρουπ θεραπι,ειτε σε μια νεα ψυχοθεραπευτρια.

αυτο με βασανιζει σε αυτη τη φαση.

πιστευω πως αν καταληξω καπου και μεινω ευχαριστημενη,θα μου φυγει αυτη η κολοκαταθλιψη στην οποια βρισκομαι (με πολυ μικρες αναλαμπες) απο οταν εφυγα απο το κεντρο ημερας και ολα θα παρουν σιγα-σιγα το δρομο τους...

απο Δευτερα αρχιζω παλι τα τηλεφωνα...

----------


## amelie74

τελικα το τροποποιησα παλι το προηγουμενο μηνυμα:P

----------


## amelie74

σας εχω ευχαριστα!
πηρα σβαρνα ολα τα κεντρα ημερας και τελικα (μαλλον?) με δεχονται σε ενα απο αυτα.
εχω ραντεβου την αλλη βδομαδα με την ψυχολογο του κεντρου.
ελπιζω και ευχομαι,να συναντησω εκει ανθρωπους, με την ποιοτητα χαρακτηρα/το ενδιαφερον/την ευφυια που ειχε το προσωπικο του κεντρου το οποιο νοσταλγω ακομα...

----------


## researcher

καλα αμελιιιιιιιιι!!!!


τιο ευχαριστοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!! !!! μπραβο κοπελια μου!!!!


τσακωσε και το τραγουδακι σου!!!!! φιλακια!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

αχ...researcher μου,δυστυχως μου εχουν χαλασει τα ηχεια μου  :Frown: 
παντως σε ευχαριστω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου,που συμεριζεσαι την χαρα μου. :Smile: 
δεν μου παραθετεις καλυτερα στιχακια απο ενα χαρουμενο και ελπιδοφορο τραγουδακι?
η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι ειμαι και λιγο αγχωμενη.
καθε αρχη και δυσκολη που λενε...

----------


## researcher

αντε θα σου αφιερωσω μια φωτογραφια!!!

αυριο ερχεται η ανοιξη amelie!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

> αυριο ερχεται η ανοιξη amelie!!!!!


ΑΜΗΝ!!!!ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΣΙΑ!!!
ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΟΥ!!!
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ! :Smile:

----------


## researcher

και εγωωωω!!!!

παρακαλω αμελι!!!!

----------


## amelie74

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> σας εχω ευχαριστα!
> πηρα σβαρνα ολα τα κεντρα ημερας και τελικα (μαλλον?) με δεχονται σε ενα απο αυτα.
> εχω ραντεβου την αλλη βδομαδα με την ψυχολογο του κεντρου.
> ελπιζω και ευχομαι,να συναντησω εκει ανθρωπους, με την ποιοτητα χαρακτηρα/το ενδιαφερον/την ευφυια που ειχε το προσωπικο του κεντρου το οποιο νοσταλγω ακομα...


Εύχομαι να βρεις αυτό που θες στο συγκεκριμένο κέντρο αμελί μου!
Κ μην ξεχνάς... ακόμα κι αν δεν το βρεις εκεί, σίγουρα ψάχνοντας θα το βρεις.
Πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως κάθε κατάσταση συμβαίνει για να μας πάει παρακάτω και να μας εξελίξει, κάπου καλύτερα.
Έτσι, και η απογοήτευση που πέρασες τον προηγούμενο μήνα ίσως είναι ο προθάλαμος για κάτι ακόμα πιο όμορφο και στα μέτρα σου.
Άλλωστε σίγουρα κέρδισες με την εμπειρία σου αφού πλέον είσαι πολύ πιο κοντά στη θεραπευτική διαδικασία που σου ταιριάζει. 
Ξέρεις τι ζητάς και ελπίζω να το βρεις πολύ σύντομα  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Arsi μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ελπιδοφορο μηνυμα σου... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια δεν σας κρυβω οτι φοβαμαι για το πως θα ειναι τα πραγματα στο νεο κεντρο ημερας (αν θα ειναι αξιολογο το προσωπικο, πως θα τα παω με τους αλλους ασθενεις,κλπ κλπ....)
ποτε θα 'ρθει επιτελους η αλλη Τεταρτη να παω να κοψω κινηση?
με διακατεχει παλι η γνωστη ανυπομονησια/ανασφαλεια/αβεβαιοτητα/μελαγχολια....

----------


## amelie74

DELETED!!!

----------


## amelie74

ξαναρχισαν να με βασανιζουν σκεψεις:

1)*εχω τρομερη αγωνια σχετικα με την προσαρμογη μου στο νεο κεντρο ημερας.*δεν αντεχω να περιμενω μεχρι την Τεταρτη που ειναι το πρωτο μου ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο του κεντρου.
αγχωνομαι για τα παντα...για το πως θα προσανατολιστω ωστε να φτασω στον προορισμο (ειναι αρκετα μακρυα απο δω που μενω και σε μια περιοχη που εχω να παω χρονια) ,για το αν θα ειναι αξιολογοι οι ειδικοι, για το πως θα "δεσω" με τα αλλα παιδια.

2)*σημερα η αδερφη μου εχει παει στην κωλοψυχιατρο της και θα γυρισει κλασικα πολυ ταραγμενη*.

3)*την καθαρη Δευτερα εχουμε καλεσμενους και ολοι θα πινουν μπυρες εκτος απο μενα και θα ζηλευω αφορητα.(ειμαι βεβαιη οτι αν επινα-με μετρο-δεν θα χρειαζομουν μια σακουλα φαρμακα την ημερα).*

*υ.γ. το ξερω επαναλαμβανομαι συνεχως αλλα αφου αυτα με βασανιζουν,αυτα σας γραφω.*

----------


## amelie74

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί, όλα καλά θα πάνε! Το άγχος σου προέρχεται μάλλον από φόβο για το άγνωστο, οπότε να μην αισθάνεσαι ασφαλής απέναντι σε συνθήκες που (κατά βάθος) πιστεύεις ότι δεν ελέγχεις, όπως το να έχεις επαφή με έναν νέο χώρο και άτομα που δε γνωρίζεις. Σιγά καλέ, δεν είναι ο κακός λύκος η νέα ψυχολόγος. Να δεις πως μετά την πρώτη φορά θα κουλάρεις και θα ηρεμήσεις και θα λες μάλιστα "βρε το χαζό, τι έτρεμα έτσι" :P
Για την αδερφή σου τα έχουμε γράψει πολλά μέλη. Ξέρεις τι να κάνεις, να είσαι σταθερή στην άρνησή σου να σου μεταφέρει το άγχος της. Μην είσαι ενοχική (γιατί μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι και το άλλο, μήπως δεν είμαι καλή αδερφή όταν της αρνούμαι την υποστήριξη, άρα το να κλαίει στον ώμο μου κάθε φορά που πάει να κάνει δουλειά ενήλικα που τη ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ). Επεξεργάσου το έτσι να δεις μήπως σε βοηθήσει. Υποστήριξη μπορεί να είναι ακριβώς ότι την αφήνεις να δέχεται πως οι αντιδράσεις της απέναντι στην ψυχίατρό της είναι δικό της θέμα και πρέπει να το διαπραγματευτεί ή ίδια και όχι εσύ. Όπως εσύ δεν της κάνεις το ανάλογο μην το δέχεσαι απ' αυτήν. Όσο για την καθαροδευτεριάτικη μπυροκατάνυξη, σκέψου μήπως θα σε βοηθούσε να απασχολήσεις τα χέρια και το μυαλό σου με κάτι άλλο, ώστε να μην κολλάς στο "απαγορευμένο αγαθό". Δηλαδή, μπορείς να συμμετέχεις στο μαγείρεμα, στο στρώσιμο του τραπεζιού, στο σερβίρισμα, στην επιλογή μουσικής που θα συνοδεύει την τάβλα, να είσαι πιο ενεργή δλδ για να αποσπάται η σκέψη σου από το μοιρολατρικό "γιατί γιατί γιατί εγώ όχι".
Και να λες στον εαυτό σου "δεν μου το στερεί κανείς, μου το στερώ εγώ, είναι επιλογή μου και είναι μια συνειδητή επιλογή ενήλικα, που φροντίζει να μην γυρνάει σε παρελθοντικά θέματα, αλλά να προχωράει μπροστά". Κάτι τέτοιο, για να μη νιώθεις το παιδί που οι "μεγάλοι" του απαγορεύουν να πίνει.

Άντε, καλά να περάσεις. Ξέχνα τα όλα και διασκέδασε με φιλικούς για σένα όρους!
 :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

*βρε Ηρω μου αφου μπορω και το ελεγχω πλεον το αλκοολ.
μπορω να περιοριστω στα 1-2 μπουκαλακια μπυρας.

την εποχη που επινα(με μετρο)
1)ειχα κοινωνικη ζωη
2)ειχα σεξουαλικη ζωη
3)επερνα πολυ λιγοτερα φαρμακα
4)ημουν πολυ πιο αδυνατη(λογω του οτι δεν επερνα τοσα φαρμακα)
5)ημουν πιο ηρεμη.

ΕΝ ΟΛΙΓΟΙΣ ΖΟΥΣΑ!!!!

οσο για την προετοιμασια του τραπεζιου,του φαγητου κλπ της καθαρης Δευτερας ,οντως θα ηταν πολυ βοηθητικα αν δεν ειχα την μανα μου να με προιζει και να μου υποδεικνυει γεματη αγχος πως να τα κανω λες και ειμαι μωρο ή ανικανη.

και οι συγγενεις που θα ερθουν ναι μεν ειναι ανθρωποι που με αγαπανε και τους αγαπαω,αλλα οι συζητησεις που γινονται στο τραπεζι καθε φορα που ερχονται περιστρεφονται γυρω απο θεματα που μου ειναι απο αδιαφορα εως απεχθη.
ασε που δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν με τιποτα το προβλημα μου και να με στηριξουν.
πιστευουν οτι απλα ειμαι μια τεμπελα που κωλοβαραει και οχι ενα ατομο με σοβαρα ψυχιατρικα προβληματα.*

----------


## Lou!

αμελι πολλα θα μπορουσα να σου γραψω αλλα... δεν ξερω κ πως θα τα παρεις.

κατ αρχην μπραβο σου για το νεο κεντρο ημερας. δε χρειαζεται να σκεφτεσαι απο τωρα φανταστικα σεναρια κ αν γινει αυτο κ αν γινει εκεινο. χαλαρωσε κ θα δεις την τεταρτη πως θα παει. σε καθε αρχη καποιο αγχος ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο (κ εγω το βραδυ θελω να παω καπου που θα παω για πρωτη φορα κ εχω ψυχολογικες αναστολες).

τωρα δεν ξερω ακριβως τι ψυχοθεραπεια κανετε εκει. εγω πολυ ειλικρινα αν ημουνα στη θεση σου θα πηγαινα να κανω σοβαρα *ψυχοθεραπεια ατομικη κ συστηματικα* (ανεξαρτητα απο το κεντρο ημερας, κ στο κεντρο ημερας θα πηγαινα, γιατι οχι). νομιζω οτι αν εχεις διαθεση να δεις τα κουλα σου, τα δικα σου κουλα ομως, οχι τι κανει η αδελφη σου, η μανα σου, η δ.δ. κ το συμπαν, θα μπορουσες να ωφεληθεις παρα πολυ. προφανως για να αντιμετωπιζεις τα ιδια προβληματα επι μακρον, για να εχεις συστηματικα προβλημα με την αδερφη σου, τη μανα σου, προβλημα κοινωνικοτητας, να μην εχεις κοινωνικη ζωη αν δεν πιεις, αυτα δειχνουν οτι η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη δεν ειναι αρκετη κ επισης δειχνουν οτι μαλλον συνεχιζεις να αντιμετωπιζεις αυτα τα προβληματα με λανθασμενο τροπο.

εγω θα μπορουσα να σου πω τι να κανεις, αλλα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν θα τα κανεις. παρομοια πραγματα θα σου πω οπως κ αλλα παιδια εδω, κ πανω κατω κ εσυ ξερεις τι θα επρεπε να κανεις. δε σε θεωρω βλακα ανθρωπο, σε καμια περιπτωση.

τωρα που ειμαι ενα χρονο κ κατι στο φορουμ κ εχω διαβασει πολυ περισσοτερα μνμ σου, αλλα κ που κ εγω εχω καταλαβει περισσοτερα για τα ψυχολογικα, τοσο απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια, οσο κ απο ολες αυτες τις ιστοριες που εχω διαβασει εδω, αλλα κ απο πραγματα που διαβασα, νομιζω οτι πολλες φορες το συναισθημα κ η λογικη δε συμβαδιζουν καθολου. μεχρι περυσι πιστευα οτι με το μυαλο μπορουμε ολα τα ψυχολογικα να τα διευθετουμε, αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι. δε λεω οτι ενω επαθα την πρωτη κ τη μεγαλη μου κριση στα 19, οτι τοσα χρονια ελυνα τα προβληματα μου μονο με τη λογικη, απλα δεν το ειχα συνειδητοποιησει πώς λυνουμε ενα ψυχολογικο προβλημα. σε πρωτη φαση ειναι κ η λογικη, να γινει κουβεντα, να προσφερθουν νεες οπτικες θεασης του προβληματος, εναι κ η ανθρωπινη σχεση που χτιζεται που λειτουργει κ αυτη θεραπευτικα κ σιγουρα πρεπει να ακολουθησει κ η βιωματικη εμπειρια της αλλαγης μεχρι να φυγουν τα μπλοκαριστικα συναισθηματα κ να μπορουμε να εφαρμοζουμε με ανεση μια νεα συμπεριφορα. κ ειναι κ ενα μυστηριο το πως ξεπερναμε ενα ψυχολογικο κολλημα, ειναι ολα αυτα που καταλαβαινουμε, αλλα ειναι κ "κατι" που μας διαφευγει, ωστοσο υπαρχει κ μας βοηθαει να λυσουμε ενα προβλημα.

αν δεν εχεις χρηματα, υπαρχουν τα ΚΨΥ κ καποια παιδια απο εδω εχουν παει κ εχουν μεινει κ ευχαριστημενα.
αν εχεις πιστευω οτι θα ηταν απο τα μεγαλυτερα δωρα που θα μπορουσες να κανεις στον εαυτο σου. δλδ τι μεγαλυτερο δωρο θα μπορουσες να κανεις, απο το να ξεμπλοκαρεις απο μπλοκαριστικα συναισθηματα τα οποια σε ακινητοποιουν κ δε σου επιτρεπουν να αξιοποιησεις τα χαρισματα σου?

ο λογος που σου προτεινω ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι ακριβως αυτος. να δουλεψεις τα συναισθηματικα εμποδια που προκυπτουν μεσα σου κ δεν μπορεις να εφαρμοσεις τις λυσεις. εγω μπορω να σου πω τι να κανεις. αλλα μετα εσυ θα μου πεις, "οχι, αυτο δεν μπορω να το κανω εγω, γιατι νιωθω ετσι, κ αυτο το συναισθημα με εμποδιζει να το κανω". κ θα εχεις απολυτο δικιο.

πχ μπορω να σου πω, αμελι, αν ξαναρθει η αδερφη σου να σου γκρινιαξει, να της πεις "σορυ αδέρφι, αλλα δεν μπορω να σε ακουσω τωρα, εχω κανονισει να παω σινεμα με τη φιλη μου". εγω σα λου θα το κανα. εσυ ομως θα μου πεις: "ναι, οκ λου, αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να το κανω γιατι ειναι αδελφη μου κ νιωθω ενοχες να την βλεπω ετσι, κ αν κ δε θελω, θα υποκυψω. κ επισης δε μπορω να παω σινεμα, γιατι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια κ δε μπαινω στην αιθουσα, κ δε μπαινω με ανεση στο μετρο κ δεν εχω ανεση να τηλεφωναω σε κοσμο να τον ρωταω αν θελει να παμε σινεμα." (παραδειγμα, ειναι, δεν ξερω ακριβως τι θα μου απαντουσες, απλα θελω να δειξω το πως τα συναισθηματα μπλοκαρουν επιλογες που σε ενα ρεαλιστικο επιπεδο σού ειναι ανοιχτες, αλλα στο ψυχολογικο επιπεδο δεν ειναι)

αυτα. ελπιζω ειλικρινα να μην με παραξηγησεις, γιατι τα γραφω πολυ καλοπροαιρετα κ με οση πιο πολλη κατανοηση διαθετω κ εγω, γιατι κ εγω η λου ειμαι, δεν μπορω να μπω πληρως στη θεση καποιου αλλου.

----------


## amelie74

πολυ σωστα οσα γραφεις.χρειαζομαι συστηματικη ψυχοθεραπεια.στο κεντρο ημερας που προκειται να παω παρεχουν και ατομικη θεραπεια αλλα (τωρα μην με βρισεις) δεν ξερω αν θα βρω νεα Γιωτα.πανω που ειχαμε κανει μια πολυ καλη αρχη και ειχαμε αρχισει να ξετυλιγουμε το κουβαρι,εγιναν αυτα που εγιναν και πλεον Γιωτα τερμα.
εχω την ελπιδα να βρω μια νεα Γιωτα εκει που παω παντως!
επισης μου αρεσει πολυ το γεγονος οτι παρεχουν και ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι ειναι κατι που το θελω παρα πολυ!


δεν σε παρεξηγησα καθολου!!!!αντιθετως σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο που διεθεσες για μενα!!!ειλικρινα με βοηθησες και το οτι τα γραφεις καλοπροαιρετα ειναι κατι παραπανω απο εμφανες  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

να πας αμελι, να πας. εγω μολις τωρα γυρισα απο συνεδρια. δεν ξερω, νιωθω οτι μου προσφερει πραγματα κ γνωση κ κατανοηση κ ποια ειναι τα χουγια μου κ τι μπορω να κανω. κ εχω κανει κ στο παρελθον, φυσικα. οταν επαθα το μπλακ αουτ πηγαινα 2 χρονια. αλλα απο ο,τι φαινεται δεν εφτασε, κ στην αμερικη μου ξαναβγηκαν τα χουγια μου κ τωρα ακομα τα εχω κ ξαναπαω. αυτη καταλαβαινει πως νιωθω, εχει τοση πειρα απο περιστατικα. κ εγω εχω εναν εντελως ψυχαναγκαστικο πατερα (αντι για μανα). βγηκα αρρωστημενα τελειομανης σαν κ αυτον. τεσπα, πρεπει να φυγω. αν δεν ειχα κανει ψυχοθεραπεια ακομα καταθλιψη θα ειχα απο τα 19 μου, το πιστευω αυτο.

----------


## amelie74

-πρωι-πρωι ξυπναει η μητερα μου ολο αγχος και αρχιζει να προσταζει "καθαρισε το μπανιο","προσοχη να λαμπει","και να ειναι ολα στην εντελεια".
-αφου κανω ολες τις δουλειες κατα τις μια η ωρα, αρχιζει και με κοβει λορδα και αρχιζω να τσιμπολογαω ξηρους καρπους.
ο πατερας μου αρχιζει "αυτα ειναι για τους καλεσμενους,μην τρως".
-γυρω στις τρεις το μεσημερι καταφθανουν οι συγγενεις και καθομαστε ολοι μαζι στο τραπεζι.
-η θεια μου,μου μιλαει ψυχρα και κοφτα(λογω των κατα την κριση της λαθος επιλογων ζωης που εχω κανει).
-ο αντρας της ξαδερφης μου αρχιζει και κομπαζει για τις επαγγελματικες του επιτυχιες.
-τα ανιψια μου δημιουργουν τρομερη βαβουρα.
-ολοι μπεκροπινουνε και εμενα δεν με αφηνουν να πιω ουτε σταγονα....

η συνεχεια επι της οθονης....

----------


## arktos

πάρε το χαρταετό σου κ βγες έξω!

----------


## amelie74

*χαρταετο δεν εχω.
φιλους δεν εχω.
δεσμο δεν εχω.
ορεξη για εξω δεν εχω.

απολυτη δυστυχια.
απολυτη απελπισια.
απολυτη μοναξια.
αφατη καταθλιψη
μονο αυτα εχω...*

*ωρες ωρες νιωθω πως ερχεται το τελος για μενα...
αλλα τι λεω εχει ηδη ερθει...
προ πολλου...*

----------


## arktos

άμα σου στείλω χαρταετό, θα βγεις να τον πετάξεις?

----------


## amelie74

*ναι αρκτε μου.
οταν νιωσω ετοιμη.(βλεπε ποτέ...)*

----------


## Lou!

amelie, δεν παει ετσι! βγαινουμε να τον πεταξουμε ενω δεν νιωθουμε ετοιμοι! ετσι παει! ετσι ξεμπλοκαρουν τα συναισθηματα! σιγα σιγα θα σου περασουν οι αναστολες αλλα πρεπει να ξεκουνησεις!

----------


## arktos

> *ναι αρκτε μου.
> οταν νιωσω ετοιμη.(βλεπε ποτέ...)*


αν δν αντέχεις το σοϊ, πες τους παιδιά, εγώ δν νοιώθω καλά, πάω να ξαπλώσω...
εγώ έτσι κάνω...
όποιος θέλει ας παρεξηγηθεί.
εγώ θα αισθανθώ καλύτερα!

----------


## amelie74

> amelie, δεν παει ετσι! βγαινουμε να τον πεταξουμε ενω δεν νιωθουμε ετοιμοι! ετσι παει! ετσι ξεμπλοκαρουν τα συναισθηματα! σιγα σιγα θα σου περασουν οι αναστολες αλλα πρεπει να ξεκουνησεις!


εχεις δικιο βρε Λου.
προς το παρων ομως η μονη κινητοποιηση που νιωθω οτι ειναι μεσα στα πλαισια των δυνατοτητων μου ειναι να ξεκινησω ατομικη και ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια στο νεο κεντρο.
πιστευω και ελπιζω οτι περα απο τη βοηθεια που θα παρω,θα ειναι και ενα κινητρο για να φευγω απο αυτο το κωλοσπιτο στο οποιο ειχα την "τυχη" να γεννηθω και να γλυτωνω για καποιες ωρες την ακρως απαξιωτικη συμπεριφορα της μητερας μου απεναντι μου και τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου.
*και να σου πω και κατι...αν η μανα μου δεν ηταν τοσο απαξιωτικη απεναντι μου και δεν εκανε συνεχως πλυση εγγεφαλου στον πατερα μου να μην μου δινει χρηματα,δεν θα ειχα αυτοκτονικες τασεις=>δεν θα εξεφραζα τις αυτοκτονικες μου τασεις στο κεντρο=>θα ημουν ακομα στο κεντρο=>θα ειχα ακομα τη Γιωτα ψυχολογο μου.*

----------


## amelie74

> αν δν αντέχεις το σοϊ, πες τους παιδιά, εγώ δν νοιώθω καλά, πάω να ξαπλώσω...
> εγώ έτσι κάνω...
> όποιος θέλει ας παρεξηγηθεί.
> εγώ θα αισθανθώ καλύτερα!


αυτο σκοπευω να κανω αρκτε μου και χεστηκα για ποιοι θα παρεξηγηθουν και ποιοι θα τρεμουν για το ποιοι θα παρεξηγηθουν απο αυτη τη σταση μου.
στο παρελθον ομως που με αφηναν να πινω μια μπυριτσα,καθομουν μαζι τους και απολαμβανα τα θετικα της ολης φασης(τις συζητησεις με την ξαδερφη μου και τα παιχνιδια μας με τον πιτσιρικα τον ανηψιο μου,που του εχω αδυναμια).
*αλλα βλεπεις...οι γονεις μου, λογω του κωλοσυντηριτισμου τους,επειδη ηπια μερικες φορες λιγο παραπανω,μου εβαλαν την ταμπελα της αλκοολικης.
εξ αιτιας τους δεν εχω κοινωνικη ζωη.
εξ αιτιας τους παιρνω τοσα φαρμακα.
εξ αιτιας τους ειμαι δυστυχισμενη.
να πανε στο διαολο!!!
να πανε να γαμηθουνε!!!*

----------


## Lou!

αμελι, ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα ειχε γινει αν... αν ειχε γινει αυτο κ αν ειχε γινει εκεινο.

απο οσα εχεις γραψει κατα καιρους, συμφωνω οτι η μανα σου δεν εχει καθολου σωστο τροπο για να αλληλεπιδρασει με εναν ανθρωπο κ να τον βοηθησει να αξιοποιησει τις ικανοτητες του.
νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ τελειοθηρικη, αυστηρη, επικριτικη, οτι επισης εχει μια ιδεα για τον κοσμο οτι ο κοσμος ειναι μονο οπως τον καταλαβαινει κ ερμηνευει αυτη, δε χωραει εναλλακτικη θεωρηση των πραγματων.

ομως απο εκει κ περα το θεμα ειναι εσυ τι κανεις γι αυτο.
πως το διαχειριζεσαι, αντιδρας, αντιμετωπιζεις?
εκει νομιζω οτι θελεις δουλεια. αφηνεις τη μοιρα του εαυτου σου στις αποφασεις της μανας σου, του πατερα σου κ των εξωτερικων συνθηκων.

το προβλημα σου πια δεν ειναι η μανα σου, γιατι αυτην θα την εβαζες στη θεση της, αν μπορουσες.

το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι κ εσυ, εχεις υιοθετησει ενα παραπλησιο -εξαιρετικα δυσλειτουργικο- τροπο λειτουργιας με τη μανα σου, κ τωρα οπου κ να πηγαινεις θα κουβαλας τη μανα σου μαζι σου! (εννοω εμμεσα, εσωτερικευμενα)

οποτε ουσιαστικα η αλλαγη κ η απαντηση που ψαχνεις στα προβληματα σου ειναι μεσα σου! εσυ πρεπει να αρχισεις να κανεις δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου!

διαφωνω, εν μερει τουλαχιστον, οτι ολα γινονται εξ αιτιας τους. το προβλημα δεν ειναι οι μαλακιες που κανουν, ειναι οτι σε διδαξαν κ εσενα αυτους τους λαθος τροπους που εχουν να διαχειριζονται τα πραγματα. γι αυτο κ τσιμπας, αλλιως θα τους εγραφες.

----------


## Lou!

εγω θα σου προτεινα να ξεκινησεις αλλαγες στο μετρο παντα που μπορεις εσυ, χωρις να εχεις τις τρελες απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο σου.

αν το σοι σου δε σου αρεσει για καθαρα δευτερα, (να σου πω την αληθεια ετσι οπως το περιεγραψες, εγω θα εφευγα, θα πηγαινα μονοημερη, μου ακουστηκε τραγικο) προσπαθησε να το αποφυγεις με τις ικανοτητες που αυτη τη στιγμη εχεις.

κατσε στο δωματιο σου, πες εχω δουλεια, ειμαι κουρασμενη, κ διαβασε ενα βιβλιο η κανε καποια δραστηριοτητα που να σε γεμιζει εντος.
αλλη ιδεα ειναι βγαινεις κ πας περιπατο στη γειτονια σου, το περπατημα βοηθαει. αν εχεις ipod η καποιο mp3 player, βαλε μουσικη η ομιλιες για καποιο θεμα που σε ενδιαφερει κ κοπανα την.
η παρε κ ενα λεωφορειο κ πηγαινε στην αθηνα σε καποια περιοχη που σου αρεσει κ κανε τσαρκα.
μονη σου? ναι, μονη σου. why not? εγω ξερεις ποσες φορες εχω κανει πραγματα μονη μου? απειρες.
επισης μπορεις να πας ενα σινεμα. εχεις πει οτι εχεις αγοραφοβια? η κατι τετοιο? σκεφτομουνα, επειδη παω σινεμα, οτι πολλες προβολες ειναι σχεδον αδειες. αν πας σε κουλτουριαρικο, οχι εμπορικο εργο, που να παιζεται κ 5 βδομαδες, κ μαλιστα στην πρωτη προβολη, η αιθουσα θα ειναι σχεδον αδεια. μπορεις να δοκιμασεις ετσι, καπως, να ξεκινησεις απο κατι.

το να καθεσαι κ να κλαις τη μοιρα σου, τι θα αλλαξει?

----------


## amelie74

> απο οσα εχεις γραψει κατα καιρους, συμφωνω οτι η μανα σου δεν εχει καθολου σωστο τροπο για να αλληλεπιδρασει με εναν ανθρωπο κ να τον βοηθησει να αξιοποιησει τις ικανοτητες του.
> νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ τελειοθηρικη, αυστηρη, επικριτικη, οτι επισης εχει μια ιδεα για τον κοσμο οτι ο κοσμος ειναι μονο οπως τον καταλαβαινει κ ερμηνευει αυτη, δε χωραει εναλλακτικη θεωρηση των πραγματων.


Lou,
οντως επεσες διανα σχετικα με οσα γραφεις για την μητερα μου.
και το τραγικο ξερεις ποιο ειναι?
οτι εγινε ετσι απ'οταν εκανε ψυχοθεραπεια με μια μαλακισμενη ψυχαναλυτρια,η οποια ενισχυσε την ηδη υπαρχουσα εγωκεντρικη φυση της.

----------


## amelie74

> το προβλημα σου πια δεν ειναι η μανα σου, γιατι αυτην θα την εβαζες στη θεση της, αν μπορουσες.
> 
> ουσιαστικα η αλλαγη κ η απαντηση που ψαχνεις στα προβληματα σου ειναι μεσα σου! εσυ πρεπει να αρχισεις να κανεις δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου!
> 
> διαφωνω, εν μερει τουλαχιστον, οτι ολα γινονται εξ αιτιας τους. το προβλημα δεν ειναι οι μαλακιες που κανουν, ειναι οτι σε διδαξαν κ εσενα αυτους τους λαθος τροπους που εχουν να διαχειριζονται τα πραγματα. γι αυτο κ τσιμπας, αλλιως θα τους εγραφες.


και σε αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω θα ελεγα να αρχισεις να χτιζεις τον εαυτο σου.

Με τι ασχολεισαι ολο το 24 ωρο?

Ενταξει καλη η ψυχοθεραπευτικη ομαδα...αλλα για φρουτο , το κυριως πιατο ειναι ολο το 24ωρο.

----------


## Lou!

μια αλλη ιδεα ειναι να εμφανιστεις επιλεκτικα. αφου η ξαδερφη σου κ ο ανιψιος σου σού αρεσουν, βγες, πες ενα γεια στην ομηγυρη, μην ανοιξεις συζητησεις, λιγα λογια, κ προτεινε στην ξαδερφη σου να πατε πχ στο δωματιο σου, σε μια γωνια του σπιτιου ησυχα να τα πειτε οι δυο σας. παρτε κ τον πιτσιρικο αν θελει.

τα κοινωνικα θελουν κ διακριση, προχωρημενο μαθημα ψυχοθεραπειας αυτο. κ εγω πολυ αργα τα εμαθα. απο τα 28 κ μετα! κατα την ψυχ μου το εμαθα κ νωρις, γιατι απο την πειρα της λεει εχει δει κ 50αρηδες να καταπιεζονται!
ειναι σαν να πηγαινουμε σε ενα παρτυ, κ να μας αρεσουν 2 ανθρωποι, αλλα να μας τη σπανε 2 αλλοι. αποφευγουμε τους σπαστικους κ πηγαινουμε με αυτους που μας αρεσουν!

----------


## amelie74

> Εγω θα ελεγα να αρχισεις να χτιζεις τον εαυτο σου.
> 
> Με τι ασχολεισαι ολο το 24 ωρο?
> 
> Ενταξει καλη η ψυχοθεραπευτικη ομαδα...αλλα για φρουτο , το κυριως πιατο ειναι ολο το 24ωρο.


το κυριως πιατο κιπακο μου περιλαμβανει:

1) απομονωση στον κατω οροφο...καπνιζοντας ,πινοντας κοκα-κολες ή καφεδες και ακουγοντας μουσικουλα.
2) σερφαρισμα στο facebook.
3) ενασχοληση με αυτο το φορουμ,το οποιο μου εχει προσφερει πολλα!

that's my world...

----------


## Sofia

> *και να σου πω και κατι...αν η μανα μου δεν ηταν τοσο απαξιωτικη απεναντι μου και δεν εκανε συνεχως πλυση εγγεφαλου στον πατερα μου να μην μου δινει χρηματα,δεν θα ειχα αυτοκτονικες τασεις=>δεν θα εξεφραζα τις αυτοκτονικες μου τασεις στο κεντρο=>θα ημουν ακομα στο κεντρο=>θα ειχα ακομα τη Γιωτα ψυχολογο μου.*


το πιστευεις αυτο αμελι?

----------


## amelie74

> μια αλλη ιδεα ειναι να εμφανιστεις επιλεκτικα. αφου η ξαδερφη σου κ ο ανιψιος σου σού αρεσουν, βγες, πες ενα γεια στην ομηγυρη, μην ανοιξεις συζητησεις, λιγα λογια, κ προτεινε στην ξαδερφη σου να πατε πχ στο δωματιο σου, σε μια γωνια του σπιτιου ησυχα να τα πειτε οι δυο σας. παρτε κ τον πιτσιρικο αν θελει.


that's a nice idea  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> το κυριως πιατο κιπακο μου περιλαμβανει:
> 
> 1) απομονωση στον κατω οροφο...καπνιζοντας ,πινοντας κοκα-κολες ή καφεδες και ακουγοντας μουσικουλα.
> 2) σερφασρισμα στο facebook.
> 3) ενασχοληση με αυτο το φορουμ,το οποιο μου εχει προσφερει πολλα!
> 
> that's my world...



Μου προσφερες μια ιδεα , θα ανοιξω ενα τοπικ τι κανει ο καθενας ενα τυπικο 24ωρο :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> το πιστευεις αυτο αμελι?


το πιστευω ακραδαντα Σοφια!
εσυ σε ποιο σημειο εχεις ενσταση?

----------


## amelie74

> Μου προσφερες μια ιδεα , θα ανοιξω ενα τοπικ τι κανει ο καθενας ενα τυπικο 24ωρο


καλο  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
αντε μπας και παρω καμια ιδεα και ξεφυγω απο τα συνηθισμενα....

----------


## Sofia

απο τα οσα θυμαμαι Αμελι, ειχες δει διαφορετικα την εξελιξη της σχεσης σου με την τελευταια θεραπευτρια....

Επισης, εχω την εντυπωση οτι πολλες φορες ασυναισθητα κοπιαρουμε συμπεριφορες των γονιων μας. πχ. η μαμα σου σε κατηγορει ως αχρηστη, οτι φταις για ολα εσυ κλπ. μηπως κανεις το ιδιο, αντιστροφα δλδ?

Θελει καθαρο μυαλο για να δουμε μεχρι που φταιμε εμεις κ μεχρι που οι αλλοι. Αυτο νομιζω Αμελι...

----------


## keep_walking

> καλο   
> αντε μπας και παρω καμια ιδεα και ξεφυγω απο τα συνηθισμενα....



και οχι μονο εσυ , αλλα ολοι...για να δουμε την ρουτινα του καθενος και ποσο καλα αισθανεται ο καθενας με την καθημερινοτητα του.

----------


## amelie74

Σοφια μου,
ναι ειναι γεγονος οτι ειχα εξαρτηθει απο την προηγουμενη θεραπευτρια.
γιατι ομως?
επειδη-περα απο το γεγονος οτι ηταν ευφυεστατη- μου εδινε την προσοχη που μου λειπει απο το σπιτι μου.

αυτη τη στιγμη που εχω καπως πιο καθαρο μυαλο απο πριν,παραδεχομαι οτι δεν φταιει για ολα τα δεινα μου η μητερα μου.
αλλα σιγουρα εχει τεραστιο μερος ευθυνης.
ξερω ατομα με πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα απο μενα τα οποια λογω του οτι εχουν στηριξη απο την οικογενεια τους, ειναι πολυ πιο ηρεμα και ευτυχισμενα απο μενα.

----------


## amelie74

> *ξερω ατομα με πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα απο μενα τα οποια λογω του οτι εχουν στηριξη απο την οικογενεια τους, ειναι πολυ πιο ηρεμα και ευτυχισμενα απο μενα*.


διαφωνείτε?

----------


## Remedy

> διαφωνείτε?


πρωτα απ ολα κανεις εκτος απο εσενα και την οικογενεια σου, δεν ξερει αν ειχες η δεν ειχες στηριξη και ποση.
οποτε κανεις δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει....
αν εχω καταλαβει καλα ομως, η οικογενεια σου σε συντηρει και μαλιστα δεν εργαζεσαι, οποτε αυτο ειναι ενα μεγαλο κομματι στηριξης , χωρις να σημαινει οτι ειναι η μονη στηριξη που θα μπορουσε κανεις να εχει..
περα απο αυτο ομως, η στηριξη απο την κοικογενεια, δεν ειναι κατι που μπορουμε να αναμασαμε σαν ενηλικες, πολλω δε μαλλον, αν εχουν περασει τοσο πολλα χρονια απο την ενηλικιωση μας,..
ξερω πολλα ατομα , μαζι με τον εαυτο μου που ζουνε χωρις καμια στηριξη απο την οικογενεια τους απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια, αλλα δενε χουν κανενα παραπονο απο την ελλειψη αυτη, ποσο δε να χρεωνουν τα προβληματα τους σε αυτην....

----------


## keep_walking

> διαφωνείτε?


Τι και αν συμφωνησουμε , τι και αν διαφωνησουμε. Δηλαδη να συμφωνησουμε οτι η μητερα σου δεν ειναι σωστη , οτι ο πατερας σου ακουει την μητερα σου . οτι η αδερφη σου ειναι φορτικη , οτι το συγγενολοι ειναι ανυποφορο ε και?
Που καταληγουμε? Οτι δεν ειναι δικια σου ευθυνη εαν εισαι χαλια? Οτι φταιει το περιβαλλον σου? Και αυτο που μας βγαζει?

Δεν βλεπω λυσεις περαν της δρασης. Εννοω ποσα εχεις κανει μεχρι τωρα απο οσα εχεις θεσει σαν στοχους? Μηπως πρεπει να αρχισεις σιγα-σιγα την δραση?

----------


## amelie74

keep ξερεις τι γινεται?
οταν ειμαι στην "πανω φαση" νιωθω ικανη για τα παντα και τοτε θετω πολλους στοχους.
ομως...τσουπ στο καπακι ερχεται η "κατω φαση" και τοτε νιωθω αδυναμη ακομα και για το πιο απλο πραγμα.
επισης περα απο την "κατω φαση",με παει πολυ πισω στην υλοποιηση των στοχων που κατα καιρους θετω,το ρημαδι το αγχος που με διακατεχει.

παντως...δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε τα λογια της Γιωτας.(της πρωην ψυχολογου)
μου ελεγε "Ιωαννα βαζε εφικτους και υλοποιησιμους στοχους καθε φορα,κανε εστω και μικρα βηματακια"
αυτη τη συμβουλη της Γιωτας σκοπευω να ακολουθησω.
αχ Γιωτα μου καλη σου ωρα οπου και αν βρισκεσαι τωρα...

εσυ οταν λες δραση που ακριβως αναφερεσαι?
στον εργασιακο τομεα?

----------


## keep_walking

> λογια της Γιωτας.(της πρωην ψυχολογου)
> μου ελεγε "Ιωαννα βαζε εφικτους και υλοποιησιμους στοχους καθε φορα,κανε εστω και μικρα βηματακια"
> αυτη τη συμβουλη της Γιωτας σκοπευω να ακολουθησω.
> αχ Γιωτα μου καλη σου ωρα οπου και αν βρισκεσαι τωρα...


Χμ αυτο στο ειπα εγω , ειπες οτι στο λενε οι δικοι σου ,ειπες στο λενε οι συγγενεις σου κλπ .κλπ. δηλαδη ολοι σου λενε το ιδιο πραγμα.
Που ειναι ή διαφορα αν στο ειπε η Γιωτα ? Οτι το ειπε με καλυτερο τροπο?
Φυσικα η συμβουλη ειναι παντελως περιτη , γιατι το ξερεις και συ οτι πρεπει να δρασεις σε ολους τους τομεις που θες, αν θες να φτιαξεις μια καλυτερη ζωη.

----------


## keep_walking

amelie, δεν παει ετσι! βγαινουμε να τον πεταξουμε ενω δεν νιωθουμε ετοιμοι! ετσι παει! ετσι ξεμπλοκαρουν τα συναισθηματα! σιγα σιγα θα σου περασουν οι αναστολες αλλα πρεπει να ξεκουνησεις! (απο λου στο ιδιο νημα)

Για τους συγγενεις βρηκα το οτι σε λενε τεμπελα στο ιδιο νημα και γενικα πολλες αναφορες σε κατα καιρους νηματα να δραστηριοποιηθεις.

Μηπως πρεπει?

----------


## amelie74

η διαφορα βρισκεται στο οτι ενω η Γιωτα αναγνωριζε αυτα τα μικρα βηματακια-οπως και πολλοι απο σας εδω μεσα-η μητερα μου,οχι μονο δεν τα αναγνωριζει,αλλα αντιθετα τα θεωρει μηδαμινα και μαλιστα πολλες φορες τα ειρωνευεται.
θα ηταν ικανοποιημενη απο μενα μονο αν με εβλεπε καταξιωμενη σε μια δουλεια σχετικη με το αντικειμενο που σπουδαζα ενω παραλληλα εβρισκα και τον ιδανικο αντρα(πλουσιο,μορφωμενο κλπ κλπ....)

και ολα αυτα γιατι?
γιατι κατα την γνωμη της ετσι θα ημουν ευτυχισμενη?
για να περιφανευεται στον κοσμο και καλα "να δειτε πια ειναι η κορη μου"?
γιατι με βλεπει σαν προεκταση του εαυτου της και κατα συνεπεια θελει να υλοποιησω δικους της ανεκπληρωτους στοχους?
γιατι ξερει οτι απο την αδερφη μου δεν μπορει να περιμενει και πολλα επομενως "ας εχω και ενα γερό και προκομενο παιδί?"

*να δραστηριοποιηθω ναι.
δεν αντιλεγω.
αλλα με βαση τις δικες μου επιδιωξεις και αντοχες!!!*

----------


## amelie74

φφφ.....ειμαι παλι μεσα στο αγχος σχετικα με την αυριανη πρωτη μου επαφη με το νεο κεντρο ημερας.
πειτε μου οτι ολα θα πανε καλα!
το χρειαζομαι!!!

----------


## Sofia

> η διαφορα βρισκεται στο οτι ενω η Γιωτα αναγνωριζε αυτα τα μικρα βηματακια-οπως και πολλοι απο σας εδω μεσα-η μητερα μου,οχι μονο δεν τα αναγνωριζει,αλλα αντιθετα τα θεωρει μηδαμινα και μαλιστα πολλες φορες τα ειρωνευεται.


εσυ μπορεις να τα αναγνωρισεις? εχεις συμβιβαστει με την ιδεα οτι μπορει να μην τα δει ποτε η μητερα σου αυτα τα βηματα?

----------


## Lou!

> η διαφορα βρισκεται στο οτι ενω η Γιωτα αναγνωριζε αυτα τα μικρα βηματακια-οπως και πολλοι απο σας εδω μεσα-η μητερα μου,οχι μονο δεν τα αναγνωριζει,αλλα αντιθετα τα θεωρει μηδαμινα και μαλιστα πολλες φορες τα ειρωνευεται.
> θα ηταν ικανοποιημενη απο μενα μονο αν με εβλεπε καταξιωμενη σε μια δουλεια σχετικη με το αντικειμενο που σπουδαζα ενω παραλληλα εβρισκα και τον ιδανικο αντρα(πλουσιο,μορφωμενο κλπ κλπ....)
> 
> και ολα αυτα γιατι?
> γιατι κατα την γνωμη της ετσι θα ημουν ευτυχισμενη?
> για να περιφανευεται στον κοσμο και καλα "να δειτε πια ειναι η κορη μου"?
> γιατι με βλεπει σαν προεκταση του εαυτου της και κατα συνεπεια θελει να υλοποιησω δικους της ανεκπληρωτους στοχους?
> γιατι ξερει οτι απο την αδερφη μου δεν μπορει να περιμενει και πολλα επομενως "ας εχω και ενα γερό και προκομενο παιδί?"
> 
> ...


σωστα ολα αυτα που γραφεις. η μανα σου πιθανοτατα ποτε δε θα αλλαξει μυαλα. εσυ πως αισθανεσαι ως προς τον εαυτο σου αν κανεις αυτα τα μικρα βηματακια? σε αποδεχεσαι σαν την εικονα που σου προτεινε η Γιωτα? σε τι σε εμποδιζει η μανα σου επι του πρακτεου να τα κανεις αυτα τα μικρα βηματακια? ενταξει, δε θα σου δωσει επιβραβευση, αλλα εκτος αυτου, σε τι σε εμποδιζει πρακτικα?

----------


## amelie74

χμμμ....επειδη με ρωτατε και οι δυο περιπου το ιδιο πραγμα,θα απαντησω και στις δυο σας.

ανεκαθεν (λογω χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης) χρειαζομουν εναν ανθρωπο διπλα μου να μου δινει ωθηση προς τα μπρος και να με επιβραβευει.

η μητερα μου,θα μου εδινε ωθηση και επιβραβευση μονο στην περιπτωση που θα της ελεγα οτι θελω να γινω στελεχος σε πολυεθνικη,πυρηνικος φυσικος στον δημοκριτο ή αστροναυτης (λεμε τωρα...χρησιμοποιω μια δοση υπερβολης...)

*εντομεταξυ εξακολουθω να ειμαι τρομερα αγχωμενη σχετικα με το αυριανο πρωτο ραντεβου μου στο κεντρο ημερας.
πειτε μου please κατι για να με ξεαγχωσετε...*

----------


## Lou!

νομιζω οτι ειναι φαυλος κυκλος αμελι. εχεις χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση, γιατι δεν κανεις πραγματα, εστω κ μικρα, για να χτισεις την αυτοεκτιμηση σου/πεποιθηση σου κ δεν κανεις πραγματα γιατι περιμενεις εξωθεν να σε σπρωχνει καποιος κ να σου ανεβαζει την αυτο εκτιμηση/πεποιθηση. ειπαμε η μανα σου ειναι στην κοσμαρα της. μηπως θα πρεπε να αρχισεις εσυ να κανεις μικρα βηματα κ να δινεις εσυ στον εαυτο σου την επιβραβευση απο εδω κ περα?

οσο για το αυριανο ραντεβου, εγω δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα, δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ. ουτε ομως κ οτι δεν θα πανε καλα. ουτε καταστροφολογος ειμαι.

αληθεια τι ειναι αυτο που σε αγχωνει τοσο πολυ? δλδ τι τραγικο φοβασαι οτι θα συμβει?

----------


## amelie74

> οσο για το αυριανο ραντεβου, εγω δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα, δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ.
> 
> αληθεια τι ειναι αυτο που σε αγχωνει τοσο πολυ? δλδ τι τραγικο βοβασαι οτι θα συμβει?


με αγχωνουν πολλα πραγματα Λου μου

1)επειδη εκανα μια αναζητηση στο google για το συγκεκριμενο κεντρο,ειδα οτι απευθυνεται εκτος απο ψυχικα παθουντες και σε ατομα με νοητικη υστερηση.(θα γινεται αραγε μια κατηγοριοποιηση στις ομαδες με βαση το προβλημα που εχουν?)

2)το πως θα φτασω στον προορισμο μου (εψαξα βεβαια στον χαρτη αλλα γενικα αποπροσανατολιζομαι πολυ ευκολα)

3)αν το προσωπικο θα εχει το επιπεδο της Γιωτας και των αλλων μελων του προσωπικου του προηγουμενου κεντρου.
ιδανικα θα ηθελα μια νεα κλωνοποιημενη Γιωτα :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lou!

οι απαντησεις στα ερωτηματα σου ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου:

για το 1 κ το 3 υπομονη μεχρι αυριο κ θα δεις! γιατι να αγχωνεσαι προκαταβολικα? αν δεν σε ικανοποιουν, θα δεις τι θα κανεις στην πορεια! δεν ειναι του παροντος, να αγχωνεσαι απο τωρα!
(οπως μου ελεγε εμενα η ψυχ μου σε μια παλια συνεδρια, ειχα αγχος να παω να κανω εξετασεις αιματος, :

-κ αν εχω καρκινο?
-αν εχεις καρκινο θα δεις τι θα κανεις τοτε! απο τωρα θα σκας?)

για το 2 τυπωσε καποιο χαρτη της περιοχης, ξεκινα πιο νωρις να εχεις χρονο κ υπολογισε οτι θα χαθεις 2-3 φορες μεχρι να το βρεις! οταν φτασεις εκει κ ψαχνεις τα στενα ρωτας περιπτερα η μαγαζια, "συγγνωμη μηπως ξερετε την οδο ταδε?" ε, by trial and error θα το βρεις.

εγω παντα χανομαι κ μπερδευομαι οταν ψαχνω νεα μερη, αλλα δε μ ενοχλει γιατι το θεωρω φυσιολογικο να χανομαι οταν δεν ξερω. παλια μ ενοχλουσε πιο πολυ. τωρα πια το βλεπω σαν περιπετεια.

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου Λου :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελί ...παρακολουθώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό τα θέματα σου και ξέρεις τι μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση?
Πως δεν κάνεις τίποτε άλλο, παρά να παραπονιέσαι για όλα: για τους γονείς σου, για την αδελφή σου, για το κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας, για το γκόμενο που δεν σου έκατσε, για τις δουλειές που δεν βρίσκεις για, για για..... 
Δική σου ευθύνη βλέπεις πουθενά σε όλα αυτά? Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για την οικογένεια σου και μπορεί όντως να είναι έτσι. Μπορώ όμως να πω με βεβαιότητα πως απο το κέντρο δεν μπορεί να ορκίστηκαν όλοι εχθροί σου και να συνομώτησαν για να σε διώξουν.
Δεν είναι επιθετικό το ποστ μου, απλά σε καλώ να κοιτάξεις και λίγο τις ευθύνες τις δικές σου, γιατί -τουλάχιστον σε μένα-αφήνεις την εντύπωση πως είσαι υπερβολικά εγωίστρια και περιμένεις μονίμως πράγματα από τους άλλους.

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανία,
αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι γιατι κρατας μονο οσα εγραψα πανω στην οργη μου.

δεν ειδες οτι αφοτου "καταλαγιασε η μπορα" ,εγραψα πως στο κεντρο ημερας και οι τρεις κοπελες ηταν ψυχουλες?

δεν ειδες οτι εγραψα πως η Γιωτα ηταν η δοτικοτερη ψυχολογος που ειχα ποτε και εγω εκμεταλευτηκα αυτην την δοτικοτητα της πληρωνοντας το ακριβα?(κανοντας την αυτοκριτικη μου...)

δεν ειδες οτι παρολο που ο Μαριος δεν μου εκατσε εγραψα οτι ηταν η πιο αγνη και αδολη ψυχη στο κεντρο?

δυστυχως ζητησα να σβηστουν καποια νηματα που με ποναγαν, αλλιως θα σου παρεθετα τις παραπανω φρασεις μου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

η ενσταση μου είναι πως έχεις συνέχεια απαιτήσεις από τους άλλους και θα "ηθελα" να έχεις λίγες περισσότερες από τον εαυτό σου.
Σου είπα πως το ποστ μου δεν ειναι επιθετικό, αλλά συμβουλευτικό. Ναι, δεν αντιλέγω πως έχεις γράψει και καλά λόγια, αλλά είναι τόσο μικρό το ποσοστό μπροστά στα παράπονα που κάνεις συνεχεια που χάνουν την ελάχιστη δυναμή τους.
Κάτσε και σκέψου τι λάθη έκανες στο κέντρο ώστε να μη τα ξανακάνεις στο καινούργιο, γιατί τότε είχες πραγματικά βοηθεια.
Ξέρω άτομο με διπολική που αντιμετωπίζει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πολεμο από το περιβάλλον του και το παλεύει με τις όποιες δυνάμεις καταφέρνει να αντλήσει. Κάνε το ίδιο και κυνήγα τη ζωή σου η οποία κυλά σα νερό και τη χάνεις μέσα απο τα χέρια σου μουρμουρίζοντας όλη μέρα πως δνε σε καταλαβαίνει κανένας.

----------


## Arsi

> με αγχωνουν πολλα πραγματα Λου μου
> 
> 1)επειδη εκανα μια αναζητηση στο google για το συγκεκριμενο κεντρο,ειδα οτι απευθυνεται εκτος απο ψυχικα παθουντες και σε ατομα με νοητικη υστερηση.(θα γινεται αραγε μια κατηγοριοποιηση στις ομαδες με βαση το προβλημα που εχουν?)
> 
> 2)το πως θα φτασω στον προορισμο μου (εψαξα βεβαια στον χαρτη αλλα γενικα αποπροσανατολιζομαι πολυ ευκολα)
> 
> 3)αν το προσωπικο θα εχει το επιπεδο της Γιωτας και των αλλων μελων του προσωπικου του προηγουμενου κεντρου.
> ιδανικα θα ηθελα μια νεα κλωνοποιημενη Γιωτα


Αμελί μου, 
σχετικά με το 1) και μέρος του 3) έχω να σου πω, πως σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις που προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ τι θα συναντήσω- αντιμετωπίσω ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν προ-ζούσα την πραγματικότητα αλλά πιθανά σενάρια. Τζάμπα άγχος δλδ. Το παρατήρησα οπότε και το έκοψα, δεν κάνω πια σενάρια για το τι θα συμβεί αλλά περιμένω να μου συμβεί και αναλόγως βλέπω, οπότε θα συμφωνήσω με τη λου.
Όντως, για σκέψου ... πόσες φορές έχεις ανησυχήσει άδικα? πόσες φορές μπόρεσες να 'προβλέψεις' μια κατάσταση?
Καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου και πως θες να'σαι προετοιμασμένη για το τι θα αντιμετωπίσεις αλλά ουσιαστικά δε γίνεται αφού δεν ξέρεις τις λεπτομέρειες που θες. Αυριο θα μάθεις  :Smile:  κ ελπίζω να σε ικανοποιήσουν.
Το μόνο που ίσως βοηθήσει στο άγχος σου πιστεύω πως είναι η λογική ότι τίποτα δεν τελειώνει εκεί. Απλά ερευνάς για κάτι που θες να βρεις κι αν δε σου κάνει ψάχνεις ξανά. Να έχεις στο νου σου πως έχεις επιλογές. Κ πολλές μάλιστα.

Και πάμε στο υπόλοιπο του 3) :P
Πλάκα με την πλάκα κοίτα καταβάθος να μη ζητάς μια κλωνοποιημένη Γιώτα. Και να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτή η 'θεοποίηση' ή ιδανικοποίηση της Γιώτα κάπως μου κάθεται. 
Δε μου αρέσει η εξάρτηση που αναπτύχθηκε σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και αυτό σχετίζεται και με τη δική της στάση σαν ειδικό ή το αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσεις από το κέντρο και τόσο άτσαλα η αλήθεια. 
Όλα αυτά στα λέω γιατί μπορεί εσύ να τη νιώθεις την ιδανική και αναντικατάστατη περίπτωση ειδικού αλλά κοίτα και την περίπτωση μην τυχόν δεν είναι και έτσι και ίσως σε ένα νέο πρόσωπο (που ίσως να μη σου θυμίζει καν τη Γιώτα) να βρεις έναν πραγματικό συνοδοιπόρο 
στο δρόμο της θεραπείας σου.
Άρα μείνε ανοιχτή στο νέο που θα συναντήσεις αύριο και βλέπεις...

Όσο για το 2) στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα ταξί τουλάχιστον από ένα σημείο και μετά και θα ξεμπέρδευα.

Αυτά αμελί μου, περιμένουμε νέα σου και σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> χμμμ....επειδη με ρωτατε και οι δυο περιπου το ιδιο πραγμα,θα απαντησω και στις δυο σας.
> 
> ανεκαθεν (λογω χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης) χρειαζομουν εναν ανθρωπο διπλα μου να μου δινει ωθηση προς τα μπρος και να με επιβραβευει.


δεν εισαι ομως πια παιδι, ουτε καν εφηβη Αμελι...μηπως αντιμετωπιζεις τον εαυτο σου ετσι?και αν αναγνωριζεις οτι εχεις χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση, τι κανεις γι αυτο? φροντιζεις να την διατηρεις? καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια κ προσπαθεια πώς η χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση δεν φευγει ή δεν αναπτυσσεται ως δια μαγειας. ομως, αναζητωντας συνεχως την επιβραβευση ή τροπους να την παρεις ειναι σαν να χανεις την ουσια κ κοιττας μονο το αποτελεσμα. Ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να ποτισεις ενα φυτο χωρις νερο...

Γνωμη μου ειναι να δεις πώς εντεινεται η ελλειψη εμπιστοσυνης στον εαυτο σου, πώς μειωνεις τον εαυτο σου κ οχι τροπους για να παρεις επιβεβαιωση. Αυτη οπως βλεπεις ερχεται, αλλα σαν παρελκομενο, οταν δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπος. 

Προσπαθησε να απολαυσεις την επιβραβευση, οταν ερχεται...κ σκεψου οτι ολοι δεν μπορουν να την προσφερουν.

----------


## amelie74

> και αν αναγνωριζεις οτι εχεις χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση, τι κανεις γι αυτο?


βηματάκια στο μέτρο του δυνατού Σοφία μου.
ένα από αυτά είναι,το οτι σε λιγες ωρες, μεσα στον χιονιά ,θα πάρω τα ποδαράκια μου και θα παω στο νεο κεντρο ημερας,σε μια περιοχη πολυ μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου, προσπαθωντας να βαλω στην ακρη την αγοραφοβια μου, την φοβία μου για το άγνωστο και γενικοτερα τις οποιες φοβίες και αναστολές έχω.

----------


## amelie74

> Κάτσε και σκέψου τι λάθη έκανες στο κέντρο ώστε να μη τα ξανακάνεις στο καινούργιο, γιατί τότε είχες πραγματικά βοηθεια.


σε αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο.



> Ξέρω άτομο με διπολική που αντιμετωπίζει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πολεμο από το περιβάλλον του και το παλεύει με τις όποιες δυνάμεις καταφέρνει να αντλήσει.


και γω το ξερω αυτο το ατομο και ναι οντως-αν τελικα μιλαμε για το ιδιο ατομο-ειναι κατι παραπανω απο αξιεπαινο  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Πλάκα με την πλάκα κοίτα καταβάθος να μη ζητάς μια κλωνοποιημένη Γιώτα. Και να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτή η 'θεοποίηση' ή ιδανικοποίηση της Γιώτα κάπως μου κάθεται. 
> Δε μου αρέσει η εξάρτηση που αναπτύχθηκε σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και αυτό σχετίζεται και με τη δική της στάση σαν ειδικό ή το αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσεις από το κέντρο και τόσο άτσαλα η αλήθεια.


Arsi μου εχεις δικιο.
η Γιωτα,ναι μεν ηταν μια πολυ καλη ψυχολογος,ομως το οτι την εχω θεοποιησει σε τετοιο βαθμο,εχει να κανει και με το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορω να την εχω πια.
αυτο ειχε συμβει αλλωστε και με μια αλλη ικανοτατη ψυχολογο του κεντρου,η οποια ηταν εργοθεραπευτρια μου και εγω την ηθελα απεγνωσμενα ως ψυχολογο μου,ισως επειδη ηξερα οτι αυτο ηταν αδυνατο.
γενικοτερα εχω την ταση να "κλαιω εξω απο την κλειστη πορτα"....

----------


## katerinaki

> βηματάκια στο μέτρο του δυνατού Σοφία μου.
> ένα από αυτά είναι,το οτι σε λιγες ωρες, μεσα στον χιονιά ,θα πάρω τα ποδαράκια μου και θα παω στο νεο κεντρο ημερας,σε μια περιοχη πολυ μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου, προσπαθωντας να βαλω στην ακρη την αγοραφοβια μου, την φοβία μου για το άγνωστο και γενικοτερα τις οποιες φοβίες και αναστολές έχω.



Amelie εν τελει διαλεξες κεντρο μακρυα απο το σπιτι σου,ειναι ιδιωτικο η δημοσιο?

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλή αρχή σήμερα Αμελί με τη νέα ψυχολόγο. Μην επενδύεις συναισθηματικά με υπερβολή, κράτα το μέτρο στη σχέση, να προσπαθήσεις να μείνει σε ένα πλαίσιο θεραπευτικό, να μην αλλάξει ο ρόλος της και ο ρόλος σου μέσα στην τριβή. Όσο μπορείς, κράτα το δικό σου χαλινάρι στη σχέση αυτή, να σε συγκρατείς όταν παρατηρείς να παίρνεις άλλο δρόμο. Έχεις την επιλογή να της μιλήσεις για την προηγούμενη θεραπευτική σου σχέση και πώς επένδυσες εκεί υπέρμετρα με συνέπεια να ακυρωθεί η συνέχισή της, αν ξέρει θα μπορεί κι εκείνη να είναι προετοιμασμένη και σε εγρήγορση για παν ενδεχόμενο. 
Όσο για το άγχος σου, κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια, λολ δεν ξέρω καν αν το γράφω σωστά, δεν τα πάω καλά με αυτά αλλά κόλλαγε.:P

----------


## amelie74

τελικα τζιφος με το κεντρο ημερας.
μου ειπαν οτι δεν με δεχονται γιατι το επιπεδο λειτουργικοτητας μου ειναι ανωτερο απο των αλλων ασθενων.(που το ειδαν αληθεια αυτο?:P)
εκτος αν πεχτηκε καμια ενδοεπικοινωνια με το προηγουμενο κεντρο και φοβηθηκαν μηπως επαναλαβω τα ιδια λαθη...
οπως και να χει,επειδη οπως εχετε καταλαβει,εχω πολλα θεματα που με βασανιζουν και τελικα ισως χρειαζομαι την "αποκλειστικοτητα" μιας ψυχοθεραπευτριας,
εκλεισα ραντεβου για την Δευτερα,με μια πολυ αξιολογη ψυχολογο-ψυχοθεραπευτρια,η οποια ηταν στο κεντρο ημερας και πλεον ιδιωτευσε.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μα είδες? Στο λένε και ειδικοί.:P
Εκμεταλλεύσου αυτή τη λειτουργικότητά σου προς όφελός σου, για να πάρεις μετά και τα καλά των κόπων σου.
Κάνουν μακρυπρόθεσμα δουλειά οι σταθερές και μεστές συνεδρίες αμελί, έτσι πιστεύω.
Οπότε αυτό που έχω να προσθέσω είναι να είσαι κι εσύ σταθερή για να μπορέσεις να γίνεις περισσότερο αυτόνομη.
Κι εγώ αυτό θέλω. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια χθες το βραδυ με πηρε τηλ. ο Μαριος (το παιδι απο το κεντρο ημερας που ειχα ερωτευτει).
του ειπα οτι τον πεθυμησα και μου ειπε πως και κεινος το ιδιο.
θα βγουμε για καφε αυριο. :Smile:  

δεν μπορω ομως να ευχαριστηθω την χαρα μου,γιατι τρεμω για το ενδεχομενο πτωχευσης  :Frown: 
εχω κατααγχωθει με αυτο το ζητημα. :Frown:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αμελί...τι λέγαμε? Πάμε λοιπόν.
Πας στο κέντρο ημέρας και δεν σε δέχονται γιατί είσαι ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ περίπτωση σε σχέση με τα παιδιά εκεί μέσα.
Εσύ δεν παίρνεις την καλή πλευρά του πράγματατος, τύπου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν χειρότερα από μένα, παίρνεις την άσχημη:δεν με δέχτηκαν.
Μας έπρηζες τόσο καιρό πως είσαι ερωτευμένη με το Μάριο και πως θες πίσω τη σεξουαλικότητα σου κλπ κλπ. Τώρα σε παίρνει ο Μάριος και συ λες πως δεν μπορείς να το χαρείς λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης!
Βλέπεις που έχω δίκιο όταν λέω πως σου αρέσει να γκρινιάζεις?
Διασκέδασε το, απόλαυσε το, δώσε στον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να νιώσει λίγο χαρούμενη.
Κάνε αγαπούλες στον μπαμπα και στη μαμά να σου δώσουν λεφτά να πας να πάρεις κανά καινούργιο ρούχο και να πας κομμωτήριο, βγες με τον άνθρωπο ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΟΥ: ευχή και κατάρα σου δίνω. Ο άνθρωπος αντιμετωπίζει επίσης θέματα. Κοίτα μην τονα αρχίσεις στη γκρίνια για το κέντρο, τη Γιώτα, τους δικούς σου.....η μάλλον....σκέψου πως θα αποφύγεις οτιδήποτε λες εδώ μεσα σε ποσοστό 90%.
Θα φροντίσεις ώστε η κουβέντα να είναι υποστηρικτική και αισιόδοξη. Οκ, θα μιλήσεις και για τα άλλα αλλά σε ποσοστό 10%.
Οκ?
Γιατί για να σε πάρει τηλ σημαίνει πως υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον. Κοίτα μη μπεις και κλαίγεσαι πως εξαφανίστηκε, να ξέρεις πως θα είναι λάθος δικό σου και από μένα θα ακούσεις ΠΑΛΙ κατσάδα.
Στο λέω γιατί είναι μιας πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να βρεις έναν άνθρωπο και να ξελαμπικάρεις επίσης :ρ

----------


## katerinaki

Ναι Αμελι! καλα σου τα λεει η Θεοφανια!
Βαλε μια φορα την αρρωστια απεναντι σου και μη την κρατας παραμασχαλα ,σαν να μη θελεις να την αποχωριστεις!
Εισαι τυχερη απο πολλες πλευρες (εχεις συναισθηματα,ορμες,σεξουαλ ικοτητα,λεφτα...κα) και δε λεω κ ατυχη απο αλλες πλευρες ,αλλα ρε αμελι σε πηρε τηλ. αυτος που ελεγες οτι γουσταρες, τι σε νοιαζει τωρα εσενα η κριση? 
Ζησε τη στιγμη κ ξεχνα για λιγο τα προβληματα.

----------


## Arsi

> παιδια χθες το βραδυ με πηρε τηλ. ο Μαριος (το παιδι απο το κεντρο ημερας που ειχα ερωτευτει).
> του ειπα οτι τον πεθυμησα και μου ειπε πως και κεινος το ιδιο.
> θα βγουμε για καφε αυριο. 
> 
> δεν μπορω ομως να ευχαριστηθω την χαρα μου,γιατι τρεμω για το ενδεχομενο πτωχευσης 
> εχω κατααγχωθει με αυτο το ζητημα.


Ωραία νέα αμελί μου!
Με την αντίδρασή σου όμως μοιάζει σαν τελικά ότι κι αν σου συμβεί δε μπορείς να το ευχαριστηθείς.
Πρόσεξέ το αυτό.
Γιατί πάντα σε κάτι όμορφο έρχεται απέναντι το άγχος ή η δυσαρέσκεια?
Μα εδώ είναι προφανές. Συμβαίνει κάτι ανέλπιστα ευχάριστο (να σου τηλ. θυμάμαι το άγχος σου ακόμα και να ανταλλάξετε τηλέφωνα.. ) κι εσύ σκέφτεσαι το ενδεχόμενο πτώχευσης! που στο κάτω κάτω απ'ότι είπες είστε και σχετικά ευκατάστατη οικογένεια.

Άσε στην άκρη το κομμάτι του εαυτού σου που σε εμποδίζει να χαρείς και απλά απόλαυσέ το!

----------


## Lou!

amelie καποτε ελεγες οτι ο Μαριος σε εφτυσε. οτι δεν τον ενδιεφερες αρκετα. μπορει απλα να ειχε δικους του ψυχολογικους λογους κ να δυσκολευοταν να σου τηλεφωνησει, η καποιο αλλο δικο του λογο. δεν περιστρεφονται ολα γυρω απο σενα. υπαρχουν κ παραγοντες εκτος απο σενα που παιζουν στη ζωη. σκεψου το.

αντε , με το καλο αυριο!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

αχ κοριτσια εχετε ολες σας δικιο!!!
θα βγω αυριο με εναν ανθρωπο με τον οποιο ειμαι ερωτευμενη!!!
θα προσπαθησω να βαλω στην ακρη το κομματι του εαυτου μου που δεν με αφηνει να χαρω!!!
σας ευχαριστω ολοψυχα ΟΛΕΣ σας για τις τοσο ευστοχες και χρησιμες συμβουλες σας!!!
να ειστε καλα!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Στίχοι: Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος
Μουσική: Γιάννης Σπανός
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Μανώλης Μητσιάς


Επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*ως και οι πέτρες ανθίζουν στη γλάστρα*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*το φεγγάρι φιλιέται με τ' άστρα*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*σ' αγαπώ γράφω σ' όλους τους στίχους*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*ξαγρυπνώ στης καρδιάς σου τους ήχους*
Επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*τα φτερά ξαναράβω στους ώμους*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*ξαναβγαίνω με τσέρκι στους δρόμους*
και φωνάζω στους δρόμους
σ' αγαπώ

Επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*τα λαμπιόνια του ο ήλιος ανάβει*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*το κρεββάτι μας είναι καράβι*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*το ταξίδι αυτό δεν τελειώνει*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*τούτη η λέξη ποτέ δε παλιώνει*
Επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*τα φτερά ξαναράβω στους ώμους*
επειδή σ' αγαπώ
*ξαναβγαίνω με τσέρκι στους δρόμους
και φωνάζω στους δρόμους**σ' αγαπώ*

*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΙΟ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ,ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ.
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ!!!!!*

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Στίχοι: Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος
> Μουσική: Γιάννης Σπανός
> Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Μανώλης Μητσιάς
> 
> 
> Επειδή σ' αγαπώ
> ως και οι πέτρες ανθίζουν στη γλάστρα
> επειδή σ' αγαπώ
> το φεγγάρι φιλιέται με τ' άστρα
> ...




κανόνισε να βρεθείτε και να αρχίσεις να του το τραγουδάς και να φύγει τρέχοντας...:ρ

----------


## amelie74

standar θα φυγει τρεχοντας Θεοφανια μου,γιατι ειναι τρομερα απειρο και ντροπαλο παιδι.
αν(λεω αν) με βλεπει ερωτικα και οχι φιλικα,θα πρεπει να παρω πρωτοβουλιες και να του φερθω οπως θα φεροταν ενας τριανταρης σε ενα δεκατετραχρονο κοριτσακι.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ αμελι δεν ειχες πει οτι ειχες δωσει την διευθυνση του σαιτ στο κεντρο ημερας που πηγαινες?

Φανταζεσαι την αμηχανια του αν σε διαβαζε ή αν διαβαζει κανας αλλος απο κει...λεμε τωρα?

Πως και δεν το σκεφτηκες?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> standar θα φυγει τρεχοντας Θεοφανια μου,γιατι ειναι τρομερα απειρο και ντροπαλο παιδι.
> αν(λεω αν) με βλεπει ερωτικα και οχι φιλικα,θα πρεπει να παρω πρωτοβουλιες και να του φερθω οπως θα φεροταν ενας τριανταρης σε ενα δεκατετραχρονο κοριτσακι.


ΔΙ-Α-ΒΑ-ΣΕ ΜΕ προσεκτικά.

Στο πρώτο ραντεβού για το μόνο που θα αγχωθείς θα είναι να είσαι όμορφη και περιποιημένη. Θα είσαι συγκρατημένη και δεν θα πέσεις με τα μούτρα για να μη τον τρομάξεις.
Θα αποφύγεις τις κλαψες και τις κατηγορίες για το κέντρο ημέρας. Θα παραδεχτείς πως εκείνη την εποχή περνούσες δύσκολα και ίσως υπερέβαλες χωρίς να το θελεις.
Θα του μιλήσεις για τα σχέδια σου και τον αισιόδοξο τρόπο με τον οποίο ΠΛΕΟΝ αντιμετωπίζεις τη ζωή. Πως σημασία έχει να παλεύουμε και όχι να καταθέτουμε τα όπλα. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να σε δει δυνατή και πάνω απ όλα ετοιμοπόλεμη. Αν είναι όπως τον περιγράφεις, το τελευταίο που θέλει, είναι άλλο ένα βάρος πάνω του. Σίγουρα έχει ανάγκη από στήριξη και ανθρώπους με χαμόγελο και ελπίδα.
ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΑ ΣΟΥ, παρά μόνο για να του υπενθυμίσεις πως έχεις καλή προίκα.
ΜΗΝ του την πέσεις!!! Ακόμη και αν δεν κάνει καμία κίνηση, αν πάει καλά το ραντεβού έχεις μια ελπίδα να τον ξαναδείς και να προχωρήσει το θέμα.

ΠΙ ΕΣ: ελπίζω να μη μας διαβάζει τώρα.

----------


## Sofia

ΛΟΛ ΛΟΛ ΛΟΛ

----------


## keep_walking

> ΛΟΛ ΛΟΛ ΛΟΛ


Ναι ειναι σαν κανταδα προς καποιον που μπορει ή που μπορει να μη διαβαζει αλλα οκ πρεπει να κραταμε καποιες δικλειδες ασφαλειας...κατα τη γνωμη μου :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανια μου σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου!
Κιπ ο Μαριος δεν εχει pc.
αυτο το ξερω σιγουρα γιατι τοτε που ημουν στο κεντρο τον ειχα ρωτησει αν εχει για να τα λεμε στο msn.
οσο για τις κοπελες του κεντρου,πολυ πιθανον να με διαβαζουν τωρα,αλλα δεν με πολυπειραζει γιατι για μενα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να σας "μιλαω" και να σας "ακουω".
ειμαι μελος απο το 2006 (εχω αλλαξει δυο φορες ψευδωνυμα-για προσωπικους λογους) και το φορουμ αυτο λειτουργει λυτρωτικα για μενα.
αν με διαβαζουν οι κοπελες απλα τους στελνω τα φιλια μου και την αγαπη μου(και δεν το λεω αυτο ειρωνικα).

----------


## keep_walking

> Κιπ ο Μαριος δεν εχει pc


Ουφ...εχουν ομως οι αλλοι , οπως και στομα ,απαξ εδωσες διευθυνση και ψευδωνυμο τα του κεντρου καλο ειναι να τα κρατας για σενα...τεσπα οπως νομιζεις...

----------


## amelie74

η συναντηση κυλησε ομορφα σε ενα κλιμα μαλλον φιλικο.
το κακο ειναι οτι μοιραια ηρθε η κουβεντα για το κεντρο και για τις δραστηριοτητες που συνεχιζει εκει,με αποτελεσμα να με πιασει παλι τρομερη νοσταλγια και μελαγχολια.
τελικα δεν ξερω τι ειναι καλυτερο...να θυμασαι τις ωραιες στιγμες ή να τις ξεχνας???????
κιπ οσο για αυτο που λες δεν προκειται να του πουνε τπτ γιατι υπαρχει το θεραπευτικο απορρητο.
i think so...
i hope so...

----------


## γιώτα2

εχεις κανει προοδο Αμελι το βλεπεις φανταζομαι.ετσι σιγα σιγα και σταθερα ολα θα πανε καλα.μονο μην επενδυεις πολυ σε καποιον/α γιατι τις περισσοτερες φορες πληγωνομαστε.

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωτα μου για τα καλα σου λογια.
οχι δεν επενδυω πολυ.
τελικα αυτο που νιωθω για τον Μαριο,δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αγαπη,αλλα κατι αναμεσα σε συμπαθεια και τρυφεροτητα(γιατι παρολο που ειναι 30 ειναι πολυ παιδακι).
βασικα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να προχωρησω μαζι του(αν με βλεπει ερωτικα),αν δεν ειχα καποιους ενδιασμους οπως το οτι τον εχουν τρομερα υπερπροστατευμενο οι δικοι του και το οτι εχει να κανει σχεση απο τα 16 οποτε και αρρωστησε.
το γεγονος οτι εχει νοσηλευτει τρεις φορες και το οτι παιρνει αντιψυχωσικα δεν με ενοχλει και τοσο γιατι στην παρουσα φαση τον βλεπω αρκετα λειτουργικο και σταθεροποιημενο.
παντως ακομα και φιλοι να μεινουμε,μου ειναι αρκετο,γιατι ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι και γενικοτερα τον εκτιμω πολυ.

----------


## γιώτα2

ειδες Αμελι που τα βλεπεις τωρα πιο ρεαλιστικα τα πραγματα; παντως εχεις κανει μεγαλη προοδο.

----------


## amelie74

να εισαι καλα Γιωτα μου.
και παλι σε ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ηρθε ο καιρος για δραση.
απο αυριο ξεκιναω ψυχοθεραπεια με μια πολυ αξιολογη ψυχοθεραπευτρια της περιοχης μου,ενω παραλληλα κανω ενεργειες για να βρω μια part time δουλεια.
σας ευχαριστω ολους,εναν-εναν ξεχωριστα που με παροτρυνετε,να ξεκολλησω απο την γκρινια,την μοιρολατρεια,την αδρανεια και την αποδοση ολων των ευθυνων για την κατασταση μου,στο νοσηρο οικογενειακο κλιμα.
το αγχος βεβαια αγχος.
οι μεταπτωσεις,μεταπτωσεις.
τα οικογενειακα προβληματα,οικογενειακα προβληματα.
αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι μαζι με αυτα θα προχωρησω.
δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη...ειναι μονοδρομος αν θελω να "σωθω".
να ξερετε οτι πολλοι απο σας εδω μεσα ειστε παραδειγμα προς μιμηση για μενα.
*it's high time to move on!!!!*(καλα το γραφω?)

υ.γ.δεν σας υποσχομαι οτι θα σταματησω εντελως την γκρινια.;P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ηρθε ο καιρος για δραση.
> απο αυριο ξεκιναω ψυχοθεραπεια με μια πολυ αξιολογη ψυχοθεραπευτρια της περιοχης μου,ενω παραλληλα κανω ενεργειες για να βρω μια part time δουλεια.
> σας ευχαριστω ολους,εναν-εναν ξεχωριστα που με παροτρυνετε,να ξεκολλησω απο την γκρινια,την μοιρολατρεια,την αδρανεια και την αποδοση ολων των ευθυνων για την κατασταση μου,στο νοσηρο οικογενειακο κλιμα.
> το αγχος βεβαια αγχος.
> οι μεταπτωσεις,μεταπτωσεις.
> τα οικογενειακα προβληματα,οικογενειακα προβληματα.
> αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι μαζι με αυτα θα προχωρησω.
> δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη...ειναι μονοδρομος αν θελω να "σωθω".
> να ξερετε οτι πολλοι απο σας εδω μεσα ειστε παραδειγμα προς μιμηση για μενα.
> ...



μπράβο αμελί, μ αρέσει η αισιοδοξία σου... :Smile: 
Οσο για το αγόρι, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις που θα καταλήξει. Αν έχει να κάνει σχέση απ τα 16 του τι περίμενες να σου δείξει?
Σίγουρα ντρέπεται και θέλει το χρόνο του. Κάνε υπομονή και κρατα επαφή αλλά συγκρατημένα για να μη τον τρομάξεις.
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Θεοφανια μου!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

νεα ψυχολογος ευρεθη!
part time δουλιτσα ευρεθη!
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## researcher

KOPELARA MOY!!!!! TELEIO!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

συγχαρητήρια αμελί...πολύ ευχάριστο.. :Smile: 
πες μας τίποτα παραπάνω....(αν είναι να γκρινιάξεις, γράφεις σεντόνια).

πι ες: και τι γίνεται με τον μάριο?

----------


## *gt_h_alhueia_ponaei*

exw kai egw mia aderfh kai mou kanei kai ta idia.an se parhgorei auto se katalabainw.mhn afhseis thn aderfh sou na kanei oti thelei ama klaiei vale otoaspides se kamia periptwsh mhn thn afhseis na sou epiballetai.kai oso gia thn zwh ontws einai polu skata kai adikh

----------


## amelie74

researcher μου σε ευχαριστω για την εμψυχωση!εισαι απο τις ψυχουλες του φορουμ! :Smile: 

Θεοφανια μου δικιο εχεις.ημουν πολυ επιγραμματικη.
η ψυχολογος με την οποια ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια σημερα,εχει παρα πολλα ατου:

1)ειναι ψυχουλα
2)ειναι ευφυεστατη
3)ειναι κοντα στην περιοχη μου
4)ειναι κοντα στην ηλικια μου
5)κανει τη δουλεια της με ορεξη
6)εχει εργαστει δυο χρονια σε ψυχιατρειο.
7)μου εκανε πολυ "φιλικη τιμη" λογω της οικονομικης κρισης και επειδη ειμαι ανεργη.

ως προς την δουλιτσα που σας ελεγα,ειναι εντυποδιανομη σε σταθερο σημειο για λιγες ωρες.
αλλα με εχει πιασει για να ειμαι ειλικρινης μια ανασφαλεια,οχι σχετικα με το αν θα τα καταφερω,αλλα σχετικα με το πως θα νιωθω.
μηπως π.χ. με πιασει καμια αγοραφοβια.
περναει ξυστα απο το μυαλο μου η ιδεα να την παρω και να της το ακυρωσω,αλλα οχι δεν θα το κανω.
θα το παλεψω.
περα απο το οτι θα βγαλω καποια εξτρα χρηματα(εστω και ελαχιστα),σκεφτομαι οτι θα μου κανει καλο το να βγω εξω.
αφου δεν βγαινω για βολτες,τουλαχιστον ας βγαινω για δουλεια.
*εσεις τι λετε?να παω?θα τα καταφερω?*

τωρα οσων αφορα τον Μαριο :Wink:  τον πηρα σημερα τηλ. να δω τι κανει και του προτεινα να βγουμε και το αλλο Σαββατο.
παντως πολυ φιλικο τον κοβω και αυτο με ανησυχει.
αλλα απο την αλλη ακομα και φιλοι να μεινουμε κερδος θα εχω. :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

για την ψυχίατρο δεν έχω να σου πω και πολλά, εκτός από το να μη την πρήζεις εκτός ραντεβού γιατί θα σου ανεβάσει την τιμή...:ρ

Στη δουλεια πρέπει να πας ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ γιατί αν το ακυρώσεις θα νιώσεις αυτόματα λούζερ και θα πέσεις ψυχολογικά πιο πολύ απ την αγοραφοβία...μην το σκέφτεσαι, κάντο αυτόματα και σίγουρα θα αρχίσει να σου αρέσει όταν σε πληρώσουν όσο λίγα και αν ειναι τα λεφτά.

για τον Μάριο....
Μόνη σου είπες πως το παιδί έχει να κάνει σχέση απ τα 16 και είναι 30. Αυτό σημαίνει ακόμη και ότι είναι παρθένος. 
Βάλε αυτά που περνάει με τα ψυχολογικά του συν την υπερπροστατευτικότητα από το σπίτι, μην περιμένεις να σου σκίσει τα ρούχα και να το κάνετε σε καμιά οικοδομή μέχρι να φτάσετε στο ξενοδοχείο..:ρ
Κάνε υπομονή, αυτή η περίπτωση θέλει πολύ λεπτό χειρισμό. Πηγαίνετε κανένα σινεμαδάκι, πιέστε κανένα καφέ κοντά σε δέντρα, έχει ωραίο καιρό, μπήκε η Άνοιξη. 
Για το ραντεβού θα τα πούμε όταν θα έρθει η ώρα. Προς το παρόν μη σκέφτεσαι πως σε βλέπει σαν φίλη, σκέψου πως δεν ξέρει καν πως να σε δει σαν γυναίκα :ρ

----------


## Lou!

μπραβο αμελι, πολυ ωραια νεα εφερες! χαιρομαι για σενα γιατι κατα βαθος πιστευω οτι εχεις πολλες ικανοτητες τις οποιες για καποιους χ, ψ λογους δεν μπορεις να αξιοποιησεις κ εγκλωβιζεσαι σε μια μιζερια που δεν υπαρχει λογος να ζεις. ακομα κ αν οι γονεις σου ειναι αυτοι που ειναι, ακομα κ αν η αδερφη σου εχει τα προβληματα της, νομιζω οτι αν κανεις μια καλη ψυχοθεραπευτικη δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου οτι θα μπορεσεις να ζησεις μια χαρουμενη κ δημιουργικη ζωη κ το τι θα κανουν οι δικοι σου ειναι δικο τους θεμα.

να θυμασαι, να δινεις χρονο στον εαυτο σου, τα πανω κ τα κατω ειναι αναποφευκτα στην ψυχοθεραπευτικη δουλεια, σε κανεναν δεν ειναι ευκολο να ερχεται αντιμετωπος με τις αδυναμιες του κ να προσπαθει να τις διαχειριστει.

ναι, στη δουλεια να πας 100%. μην το προιδεαζεις αρνητικα θα δεις πως θα παει. κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δε θα σου συμβει τπτ, αλλα κ να σου συμβει κατι, θα το κουβεντιασεις με την ψυχ σου, για να μαθεις να διαχειριζεσαι κ τις στραβες στη δουλεια. γιατι καμια δουλεια δεν υπαρχει που να σου ερχονται ολα ρολοι. απο καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησεις για να αρχισεις να παιρνεις αυτοπεποιθηση.

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστω για μια ακομα φορα που ειστε διπλα μου και με στηριζετε με τον τροπο σας στον αγωνα μου.
στα φυλλαδια δεν πηγα τελικα σημερα,επειδη μου ηρθε περιοδος και ειχα λυποθυμικες τασεις.
την πηρα τηλ. και της ειπα οτι θα παω οταν ξεμπερδεψω με αυτο το θεμα,πραγμα που δεν νομιζω να γινει πολυ συντομα,γιατι τελευταια μου κραταει παρα πολλες μερες και γενικως εξαντλουμαι τρομερα.
περα απο αυτο,δεν ξερω αν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αυτη η εργασια και κατα ποσον θα με βοηθησει.
εχουμε πει με την καινουρια ψυχολογο οτι θα συζητησουμε-μεταξυ αλλων-αφου γινει η ληψη του ιστορικου και για το εργασιακο ζητημα.

παντως η συγκεκριμενη ψυχολογος μου εχει αφησει πολυ θετικες εντωπωσεις,απο τις δυο συνεδριες που εγιναν.
μοιαζει καπως σε ψυχοσυνθεση και προσωπικοτητα με την Εφη,η οποια ηταν εργοθεραπευτρια μου στο κεντρο(ηταν πολυ αξιολογη ψυχολογος,πολυ ευφυης και απο τους καλυτερους ανθρωπους που εχω γνωρισει στη ζωη μου).
η νεα ψυχ. μου δημιουργει ενα αισθημα ασφαλειας και εμπιστοσυνης και πολλες φορες που ειμαι down,για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο,σκεφτομαι την επομενη συνεδρια και παρηγορουμαι καπως.
*ΓΙΩΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ "ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΩ" ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΠΩΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ!* :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

*σημερα εχω πεσει σε βαθεια ενδοσκοπιση και εχω καταληξει στο συπερασμα οτι η ζηλεια μου,με εχει παει πολυ πισω στην ζωη μου.
το συναισθημα της ζηλειας,ειναι ενα απο τα κυριαρχα συναισθηματα μεσα στην ψυχη μου.*
1)ζηλευω κυριως κοπελες ομορφες και αδυνατες.
2)ζηλευω κοπελες,που παρα τα ψυχολογικα τους προβληματα εχουν σαν "αντιβαρο" τον θαυμασμο των αντρων,με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαινει το ηθικο τους και να περνανε πιο ελαφρυα τα ψυχολογικα τους.
μεχρι και delete εχω κανει σε ατομα στο facebook επειδη εκαναν συνεχεια "like" σε αλλες κοπελες.
3)ζηλευω κοπελες με κωλοχαρακτηρα που με μοναδικο προσον την ομορφια τους εχουν εναν συντροφο που τις "ανεχεται" και τις "στηριζει".
4)ζηλευω ατομα που εχουν εκμεταλευτει τις πνευματικες τους ικανοτητες και εχουν καταξιωθει στον επαγγελματικο τομεα.
5)ζηλευω τελος ατομα με ψυχ. προβληματα-ανεξαρτητου φυλου-που τα αδερφια τους δεν εχουν ψυχολογικο προβλημα,ενω εγω οταν θα φυγουν οι γονεις απο τη ζωη,ειμαι αυτη που θα πρεπει να "τραβηξει κουπι" με τις ελαχιστες δυναμεις μου,λογω του προβληματος της αδερφης μου.

*και αυτο το συναισθημα,δεν εχει να κανει με διπολικα,τριπολικα,τετραπο λικα...αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι καθαρα χαρακτηριολογικο....
το ανεφερα αυτο στην καινουρια ψυχολογο και μου ειπε πως ειναι σημαντικο που το αναγνωριζω.
και που το αναγνωριζω ομως τι γινεται?
το αναγνωριζω εδω και πολλα χρονια...so what?*

----------


## amelie74

δεν νομιζω οτι ειμαι κακια...
απλα τραγικα ανασφαλης...

----------


## Lou!

αμελι δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν κακοι ανθρωποι τελικα. οσο μπορω να δω κ να αναρωτηθω τι σοι ψυχολογικες δυναμεις ωθουν τους ανθρωπους να συμπεριφερονται οπως συμπεριφερονται, η λεξη "κακος" αποδεικνυεται πολυ ρηχη για να περιγραψει την πολυπλοκοτητα της ανθρωπινης καταστασης.

νομιζω οτι οσο δουλευεις στο να μπορεσεις να αξιοποιησεις το δικο σου δυναμικο, κ να εισπραττεις ικανοποιηση απο τα πραγματα που κανεις, το αισθημα της ζηλειας θα υποχωρησει σε σχεση με τους αλλους. παντα θα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θα ειναι καλυτεροι απο σενα σε καποια πραγματα κ εσυ θα εισαι καλυτερη σε αλλα πραγματα απο καποιους αλλους. δε χρειαζεται να συγκρινοματσε με τον καθεναν στο καθε τι, ουτε να ειμαστε ανταγωνιστικοι με τους παντες.

οποια παντως κ να ειναι τα βαθυτερα αιτια που παραγουν το συναισθημα της ζηλειας, θα το δουλεψεις με την ψυχολογο σου κ σιγα σιγα θα βρεθει λυση. μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> *σημερα εχω πεσει σε βαθεια ενδοσκοπιση και εχω καταληξει στο συπερασμα οτι η ζηλεια μου,με εχει παει πολυ πισω στην ζωη μου.
> το συναισθημα της ζηλειας,ειναι ενα απο τα κυριαρχα συναισθηματα μεσα στην ψυχη μου.*
> 1)ζηλευω κυριως κοπελες ομορφες και αδυνατες.
> 2)ζηλευω κοπελες,που παρα τα ψυχολογικα τους προβληματα εχουν σαν "αντιβαρο" τον θαυμασμο των αντρων,με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαινει το ηθικο τους και να περνανε πιο ελαφρυα τα ψυχολογικα τους.
> μεχρι και delete εχω κανει σε ατομα στο facebook επειδη εκαναν συνεχεια "like" σε αλλες κοπελες.
> 3)ζηλευω κοπελες με κωλοχαρακτηρα που με μοναδικο προσον την ομορφια τους εχουν εναν συντροφο που τις "ανεχεται" και τις "στηριζει".
> 4)ζηλευω ατομα που εχουν εκμεταλευτει τις πνευματικες τους ικανοτητες και εχουν καταξιωθει στον επαγγελματικο τομεα.
> 5)ζηλευω τελος ατομα με ψυχ. προβληματα-ανεξαρτητου φυλου-που τα αδερφια τους δεν εχουν ψυχολογικο προβλημα,ενω εγω οταν θα φυγουν οι γονεις απο τη ζωη,ειμαι αυτη που θα πρεπει να "τραβηξει κουπι" με τις ελαχιστες δυναμεις μου,λογω του προβληματος της αδερφης μου.
> 
> ...


απο τα 700 και κάτι μνμ που έχεις γράψει, αυτό είναι από τα πιο αληθινά.
Χαίρομαι, γιατί αυτό μοιάζει να συνειδητοιείς κυρίως ..εσένα.
Χαίρομαι ακόμη περισσότερο γιατί το "φορτώνεις" στο χαρακτήρα σου και όχι στην ασθενεια σου.
Πραγματικά πολύ γενναίο και..ρισπεκτ.

πάμε λοιπόν...

Παρέθεσες όλα αυτά τα οποία ζηλεύεις στις άλλες κοπέλες.
Εσύ γιατί δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις?
Έχεις κανά πόδι λιγότερο? Κανένα χέρι? Έχεις γεννηθεί με το σαγόνι στο κούτελο?
Η ομορφιά καλή μου αμελί, εκτός απο το ότι μπορεί να μας τη χαρίσει ο Θεός, μπορούμε να τη βοηθήσουμε και μεις λίγο.
Έχεις μεγάλη μύτη? Πήγαινε φτιάξτη. 
Έχεις παραπάνω κιλά? Κάνε δίαιτα.
Έχεις κυτταρίτιδα? Κάνε διατροφή.
Έχεις άσχημο σώμα? Κάνε γυμναστική.

Μετά λες πως ζηλεύεις ατομα που εκμεταλεύονται τις πνευματικές τους ιδιοτητες και έχουν καταξιωθεί. Είσαι ηλίθια? Δεν το νομίζω και δεν μου μοιάζεις για ηλίθια.

Για το θέμα της αδελφής σου δεν θα μιλήσω γιατί δεν έχω άποψη.

Θα σου πω όμως κάτι:
Στη ζωή δεν έχουμε αυτό που αξίζουμε, αλλα αυτό που ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ.

Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αυτό?
Μπορεί όλη μέρα να λέμε, "φακ δεν γεννήθηκα πλούσιος, πολύ θα ήθελα ένα καγιεν", αλλά δεν πάμε για δουλειά γιατί έχουμε γεννηθεί τεμπέληδες, ή απλά μας αρέσει να γκρινιάζουμε.
Θες καγιέν?
Πάνε και δούλεψε πενήντα χρόνια και πάρτο.
Δεν έχει σημασία αν ο διπλανός το βρήκε έτοιμο. Σημασία έχει πόσο το θες εσύ και πόσο μαγκιά έχεις για να το αποκτήσεις.

----------


## amelie74

Λου και Θεοφανια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα μηνυματα σας.
απο ολα οσα ανεφερα χθες ομως ξερετε τι με ποναει πιο πολυ?
η μη αξιοποιηση των οποιων πνευματικων δυνατοτητων μου.
οταν μου λενε οτι ειμαι εξυπνη,ποναω ακομα περισσοτερο.
και ξερετε γιατι?
γιατι μεχρι σημερα,η οποια εξυπναδα μου δεν με βοηθησε πουθενα.
ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ.
ακομη και την περιοδο που εργαζομουν,εδινα την εντυπωση της "ηλιθιας",λογω του οτι εκανα απειρα λαθη,λογω του αγχους μου και της ανασφαλειας μου.
και σεις ακομη,αν δεν με ειχατε γνωρισει απο δω που σας γραφω(πισω απο την ασφαλεια της οθονης) και με βλεπατε ειτε σε καποιο εργασιακο χωρο,ειτε σε καποια κοσμικη συγκεντρωση,πολυ πιθανον να βγαζατε το συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι χαζη.
*ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΦΕΡΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ.
οταν ημουν 26 εβλεπα τη ζωη να φευγει μεσα απο τα χερια μου.
πλεον στα 36 μου βλεπω τη ζωη να εχει ηδη φυγει μεσα απο τα χερια μου.
ανεπιστρεπτι....*

----------


## Arsi

> οταν μου λενε οτι ειμαι εξυπνη,ποναω ακομα περισσοτερο.
> και ξερετε γιατι?
> γιατι μεχρι σημερα,η οποια εξυπναδα μου δεν με βοηθησε πουθενα.
> ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ.
> ακομη και την περιοδο που εργαζομουν,εδινα την εντυπωση της "ηλιθιας",λογω του οτι εκανα απειρα λαθη,λογω του αγχους μου και της ανασφαλειας μου.


Αμελί άλλο άγχος και ανασφάλεια και άλλο ηλιθιότητα.
Καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο. Μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος να είναι μια χαρά εύστροφος αλλά να είναι ανασφαλής και να κάνει άπειρα λάθη.

Οπότε 1) σίγουρα δε νομίζω να φαίνεσαι 'ηλιθια' 2) ανασταλτικοί παράγοντες όπως τα λες είναι ψυχολογικές αιτίες. Τώρα που ξεκίνησες και ψυχοθεραπεία (καλή αρχή!!!!!!) 
έχεις ένα εργαλείο παραπάνω να το παλέψεις και να αντιμετωπίσεις δυσλειτουργικές καταστάσεις.

Άρα αντί να στενοχωριέσαι όταν σε λένε έξυπνη (ενώ θα'πρεπε να χαίρεσαι!!! απ'τα σημαντικότερα προσόντα !) δες πως μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις το άγχος κ την ανασφάλειά σου.

*Μου άρεσε και μένα πολύ το προηγούμενο μνμ σου. Το θεωρώ πολύ αληθινό.
Αλλά το κυριότερο που μου άρεσε είναι ο διαχωρισμός της ασθένειας από σένα. Νομίζω αν δεν είναι η 1η φορά, είναι απ'τις λίγες που το κάνεις. Κ αυτό πιστεύω πως είναι σημαντικό βήμα.

----------


## amelie74

ο Σοπενχαουερ ειχε γραψει καποτε "και αυτος που τωρα ειμαι χαιρετα μελαγχολικα και πονεμενα αυτον που μπορουσα να ειμαι".
Σοπενχαουερ σιγουρα δεν ειμαι,ομως θα μπορουσα καλλιστα να ειχα κανει πολυ περισσοτερα.
δεν ξερω....ειμαι παλι σε πολυ down φαση.
ισως φταιει η μηνιαια αδιαθεσια...
ισως φταιει το οτι δεν εχω δραστηριοτητες...
(το καλοκαιρι τουλαχιστον ειχα το κολυμπι).
ισως φταιει το οτι σημερα θα γυρισει η αδερφη μου παλι απο αυτη την καταραμενη ψυχιατρο ταραγμενη....
ισως φταιει το οτι του Ευαγγελισμου η μητερα μου θα κουβαλησει παλι το συγγενολοι...
ισως ισως ισως...
ξαναεπεσα παλι χαμηλα...
πολυ χαμηλα...

----------


## Arsi

> δεν ξερω....ειμαι παλι σε πολυ down φαση.
> ισως φταιει η μηνιαια αδιαθεσια...


Σίγουρα παίζει το ρόλο της, ανοίχτηκε κ θέμα σχετικά μ'αυτό.
Εγώ για χρόνια δεν το πίστευα, μου το'λεγε ο φίλος μου κ του' λεγα 'σιγά αυτά είναι βλακείες! '. Παρατήρησα όμως 'κατά σύμπτωση' ότι πάντα πέφτω αλλά συνήθως 1 μέρα πριν.

----------


## researcher

και φω περιμενω και ειμαι φουλ στα μαυρα ταρταρα ... ανατριχιλα με πιανει... αλλα τι να κανω???? αχ και τουτο μου χαλια και τ αλλο μου χαλια !!! και δεν εχω κανει τιποτα και ειμαι μια κακομοιρα και μιση!!!!ααχαχαχαα!!!! αμελι ανετα σου κανω παρεα!!!!  :Smile:  αχ!!!! θα περασει ε? τα λεμε το απογευματακι!!! μηκα μονο και μονο για σενα και για μενα ... φιλια δρακουλιαρικα !!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Το καλοκαίρι είναι κοντά, οπότε θα μπορέσεις να πας και για κολύμπι (και να πάρεις και τον Μάριο στην παραλία, να αλείφετε ο ένας τις πλατούλες του άλλου με κόκονατ όιλ:P) και τις βολτούλες σου θα πηγαίνεις και θα ανέβει ξανά η ψυχολογία σου. Ήδη άρχισες σταθερή διαδρομή για να παίρνεις βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο ξανά και αυτό δείχνει πως δεν αφήνεσαι, το παλεύεις. Προσπάθησε να δουλέψετε το θέμα των ορίων, γιατί έχω τη διαρκή εντύπωση πως "ρουφάς" άγχος από το οικογενειακό σου περιβάλλον και από τους γονείς και από την αδερφή σου. Δεν είναι κάτι έξω από την πραγματικότητα πολλών ανθρώπων, ούτε έξω από τη δική μου, πολλές οικογένειες έχουν υιοθετήσει τρόπους και μοτίβα επικοινωνίας δυσλειτουργικά. Δεν είναι και για θάνατο αμελί, όσο υπάρχεις και ζεις αγωνίζεσαι για κάτι καλύτερο- οι λύσεις υπάρχουν και συ έχεις την ευκαιρία να τις ανακαλύψεις. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Το καλοκαίρι είναι κοντά, οπότε θα μπορέσεις να πας και για κολύμπι (και να πάρεις και τον Μάριο στην παραλία, να αλείφετε ο ένας τις πλατούλες του άλλου με κόκονατ όιλ:P)


Ρειν μου,
σημερα εγινε κατι που με αποθαρρυνε πολυ απο το να συνεχισω να βγαινω με τον Μαριο.
τον πηρα τηλ. να του πω οτι δεν ειμαι καλα και η απαντηση του ηταν "μην μου λες τωρα πολλα γιατι το πρωι ημουν χαλια".
*οι σχεσεις ειναι δινω-παιρνω.οχι μονο παιρνω.*
επισης ξενερωσα αφανταστα οταν μιλησα με την μητερα του στο τηλεφωνο και μου ειπε "ο Μαριος μου,Ιωαννα μου ειναι χρυσο παιδι" και μετα φωναζε "αγαπουλα μου ελα στο τηλεφωνο".
πιστευω το οτι ειναι 30 χρονων και δεν εχει κανει σχεση τοσα χρονια,δεν οφειλεται αποκλειστικα στο ψυ προβλημα του αλλα κυριως στην υπερπροστασια.
επισης το παιδι αυτο εχει νοσηλευτει τρεις φορες με ψυχωση.
*πολυ φοβαμαι λοιπον οτι αν προχωρουσαμε θα επρεπε να αναλαβω πολλαπλους ρολους.
της "μαμας του",της "δασκαλας του στον ερωτα",της "ψυχολογου του".
δεν λεω ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι,ειναι γλυκο παιδι φυσιογνωμικα,αλλα πλεον δεν ενδιαφερομαι να προχωρησω το ολο θεμα.*
*οποτε Ρειν μου θα αναζητησω απο δω και στο εξης ενα ατομο,με το οποιο θα αλειφουμε ο ενας στον αλλο τις πλατουλες μας(και οχι μονο ) με οιλ,αλλα η σχεση θα ειναι επι ισοις οροις. 
οχι να του λεω δεν ειμαι καλα και να μου λεει "μην μου μιλας για προβληματα".
ουτε η "πεθερουλα" να αποκαλει τον γιοκα της,ο οποιος ειναι 30 ετων "αγαπη μου και λατρεια μου".
ξενερωσα αφανταστα.*

----------


## Lou!

αμελι εχεις δικιο. μαλλον δε σου κανει για γαμπρος. για παρεα η φιλος ομως? δεν ειναι ασπρο μαυρο οι σχεσεις. επισης, οταν εχουμε γνωρισει εναν ανθρωπο 5 φορες, δε σκεφτομαστε τα κουφετα. εχει βηματα η ολη διαδικασια. βγαινουμε για καφεδες, μετα φλερτακι, μετα φασουλα, μετα τα φτιαχνουμε, μετα φικιφακια, μετα περναει καποιος καιρος να δουμε αν ταιριαζουμε, μετα καλη ιδεα η συγκατοικηση κ μετα (αν τα προηγουμενα βηματα ηταν πετυχημενα) γαμος. μηπως παρεληψες μερικα απο αυτα κ προτρεχεις?
γιατι να διαγραψεις το Μαριο κ απο μια χαλαρη (οχι κολλητη) παρεα αν εχει καποια χαρακτηριστικα που σου αρεσουν, αλλα μεχρι εκει. απο εκει κ περα ορια.

κανενα ρολο δε χρειαζεται να αναλαβεις, ουτε μαμας, ουτε δασκαλας του ερωτα, ουτε ψυχολογου ουτε τπτ. μονο παρεας, η φιλης χαλαρης (οχι κολλητης).

----------


## Lou!

αμελι ειπαμε τα πανω κ τα κατω ειναι μεσα στη διαδικασια της ψυχοθεραπειας. ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι μαγικο ραβδακι να γινουμε μαγικα μεσα στην καλη χαρα. κρατα τις προσδοκιες σου σε ρεαλιστικα επιπεδα.
το θεμα με τη χειριστικη συμπεριφορα της αδερφης σου να το βαλεις απο τα πρωτα θεματα που θα συζητησεις στις συνεδριες.
για το θεμα της ευφυιας που σχολιασες, δεν καταφερες να την αξιοποιησεις οχι γιατι δεν εχεις αρκετη ευφυια, αλλα γιατι εισαι παρα πολυ τελειομανης, νομιζω. κ η ακαμπτη τελειομανια σου τελικα λειτουργει αυτοπεριοριστικα. θα το συζητησεις κ αυτο διεξοδικα. δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρη, αλλα νομιζω οτι ετσι ειναι, γιατι αυτο το προβλημα το ειχα κ εγω σε εξτρεμιστικο βαθμο, γι αυτο κ επαθα τετοια κριση στα 19, αλλα το εχω κ ακομα.

----------


## Sofia

> Ρειν μου,
> σημερα εγινε κατι που με αποθαρρυνε πολυ απο το να συνεχισω να βγαινω με τον Μαριο.
> τον πηρα τηλ. να του πω οτι δεν ειμαι καλα και η απαντηση του ηταν "μην μου λες τωρα πολλα γιατι το πρωι ημουν χαλια
> *οι σχεσεις ειναι δινω-παιρνω.οχι μονο παιρνω.*".


Aς παρουμε λοιπον, εναν αλλο ανθρωπο: που δεν εχει ψυχωση κ ειναι ψυχολογικα μια χαρα. πιστευεις οτι δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να μην σε ακουσει, οταν δεν το μπορει? ειναι κακο να σου πει αυτο που σου πε? ξερεις, κι εγω καποτε νευριαζα οταν ακουγα κατι αναλογο, αλλα πλεον εκτιμω αυτη τη σταση ειλικρινειας παρα μια δηθεν ευγενικη συμπεριφορα του τυπου "ναι βεβαιως μπορω να σ ακουσω"...που λιγο μετα αποδεικνυεται επικτητη κ φτιασιδομενη ετσι ωστε να κερδισει θετικες εντυπωσεις του "καλου παιδιου". 

Φυσικα κ ειναι ωραιο να επιδιωκουμε σχεσεις που βασιζονται τοσο στο "δινω" οσο κ στο "παιρνω". Αλλα το "δινω" δεν σημαινει δινω συνεχεια και "παιρνω" δεν σημαινει παιρνω συνεχεια κ απαιτω να παιρνω οποτε θελω εγω κ μονο εγω. Αν αποφασισουμε οτι ειμαστε 2 δεν εχουμε παρα να σεβαστουμε περα απο εμας κ τις αναγκες του εν δυναμη σημαντικου αλλου.Κ τα ορια του επισης. Αν δεν μπορουμε ή δεν νιωθουμε τις αναγκες του αλλου κ την αληθεια του να αγγιζει δικες μας αναγκες κ να συμπορευεται με δικες μας αληθειες τοτε ναι...ισως να ναι καλυτερα να μαστε μονοι μας.

----------


## amelie74

*Σοφια ειναι διαφορετικο πραγμα το "τωρα δεν μπορω να σε ακουσω γιατι δεν ειμαι καλα" και διαφορετικο το "δεν μπορω να σε στηριξω ποτε γιατι εχω μαθει απο το σπιτι μου να παιρνω και να με εχουν στα οπα-οπα".
ειδες πουθενα να υποννοω οτι θελω μονο να παιρνω?????
και αυτο το "καλυτερα να μεινουμε μονοι μας" δεν σου κρυβω πως με πονεσε.
εγω το θετω αλλιως "απο το να εχουμε μια νοσηρη σχεση(ειτε φιλικη,ειτε ερωτικη) τοτε ναι σιγουρα καλυτερα να ειμαστε μονοι μας".*

----------


## Sofia

Αμελι,

νομιζω οτι βιαζεσαι να βγαλεις συμπερασματα. Πώς εισαι τοσο σιγουρη, οτι δεν μπορει να σ ακουσει γι αυτον τον λογο? δεν ειπα οτι θελεις μονο να παιρνεις, ουτε το υποννοησα...ειπα ομως οτι ολες τις στιγμες ή μαλλον τις στιγμες που θελουμε να παρουμε κατι πχ. προσοχη μπορει ο αλλος να μην μπορει να μας την δωσει. Κι οταν αυτο δηλωνεται ειλικρινα (και οχι κατ εξακολουθηση) ειναι πολυ τιμιο.

Σε οτι αφορα την νοσηρη σχεση, δεν διαφωνω....αντιθετα συμφωνω απολυτα. αλλα διαφωνω στην ταχυτητα του συμπερασματος σου...

Επισης βλεπω οτι μαλλον θυμωσες πολυ...φανταζομαι οτι εδω κανουμε εναν διαλογο που χωραει κ η διαφωνια. σωστα? :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Σοφια μου,

καταρχας συγνωμη για το υφος μου, το οποιο φανηκε (ή ισως ηταν) θυμωμενο.
συμφωνω ως προς αυτο που λες,οτι δλδ δειχνει εντιμοτητα το να σου δηλωσει καποιος οτι δεν ειναι στις καλες του και γι αυτο δεν μπορει να σου δωσει προσοχη.

ομως Σοφια μου καλη,τον Μαριο δεν τον γνωρισα χθες.
τον γνωρισα τον Οκτωβρη,πραγμα που σημαινει,οτι τα συμπερασματα μου για εκεινον,δεν τα εβγαλα μονο απο το τελευταιο μας τηλεφωνημα.
εκατσα και επεξεργαστηκα πιο αναλυτικα καποια δεδομενα,που ειχα ηδη.
το γεγονος οτι νοσει απο μια παρα πολυ σοβαρη παθηση,το γεγονος οτι του φερονται στο σπιτι του σαν να βρισκεται στα τελευταια σταδια καρκινου,το γεγονος οτι δεν εχει κανει ποτε ολοκληρωμενη σχεση,με εκαναν και αναθεωρησα τις βλεψεις που ειχα αρχικα.
δεν νομιζω οτι θα με βοηθουσε μια σχεση μαζι του.
τωρα ενα ευλογο ερωτημα ειναι γιατι τον ειχα ερωτευτει?
πολλες απαντησεις θα μπορουσαν να δωθουν ως προς αυτο,τις οποιες δεν θα ηθελα να αναλυσω τωρα.
ας πουμε οτι τελικα η λογικη υπερισχυσε του συναισθηματος...

και παλι συγνωμη για το υφος του προηγουμενου μηνυματος μου,γιατι το ξερεις καλα οτι εισαι ενα απο τα ατομα,που εκτιμαω παρα πολυ σε αυτο το φορουμ,για την ευφυια σου,την συγκροτηση και το βαθος της σκεψης σου και για τις καλες σου προθεσεις. :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

Αμελι....να σαι καλα...ξερεις με οτι αναρωτιεσαι εχω αναρωτηθει κι εγω πολλες φορες κι ακομα ψαχνω κ ψαχνομαι. εδω ολοι νομιζω οτι ειτε ρωτωντας, ειτε απαντωντας, ειτε απλα λεγοντας γραπτα οτι μας απασχολει κατι παιρνουμε, κατι δινουμε κ καπως αναθεωρουμε ισως...το βαζω στα συν αυτο, του χωρου αυτου.

και που εισαι?:και θα θυμωσουμε, και θα διαφωνησουμε...μακαρι να μπορουμε να λεμε αυτο που νιωθουμε, οταν εχουμε την αναγκη κ οχι να το πνιγουμε. το λεω και για μενα αυτο...

Σε οτι αφορα τα τωρινα σου συμπερασματα, ισως ηθελες χρονο για να ωριμασουν μεσα σου. Ευχομαι να ερωτευτεις παντως Αμελι κ να μπεις σε μια σχεση οπως την θες... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Ευχομαι να ερωτευτεις παντως Αμελι κ να μπεις σε μια σχεση οπως την θες...


Απ'το στομα σου και στου Θεου το αυτι Σοφια μου  :Smile: 
σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ευχη σου και γενικοτερα για την ολη σου συμπαρασταση στα δυσκολα που περναω  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> *αμελι ειπαμε τα πανω κ τα κατω ειναι μεσα στη διαδικασια της ψυχοθεραπειας. ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι μαγικο ραβδακι να γινουμε μαγικα μεσα στην καλη χαρα. κρατα τις προσδοκιες σου σε ρεαλιστικα επιπεδα.*


Lou μου,

ναι σε ρεαλιστικα επιπεδα κραταω τις προσδοκιες μου απο την νεα ψυχολογο μου.
παντως το γεγονος οτι ειναι πολυ κοντα στην ηλικια μου,ειναι πανεξυπνη και ανθρωπος με μεγαλη ευαισθησια,πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ θετικα στοιχεια.

ακομα και το γεγονος οτι μου ειπε πως την αλλη φορα θα συζητησουμε και για το σεξουαλικο κομματι,επειδη καταλαβε οτι με απασχολει,δεν με αγχωνει πλεον καθολου.

ειχες δικιο, που εδω και πολυ καιρο μου ελεγες ,οτι αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι μια ψυχοθεραπευτρια και σε ευχαριστω πολυ για αυτο  :Smile: 

με τον ντοκτορ απλα μιλαμε για mg και συμπτωματα,αλλα αυτο δεν λεγεται ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## amelie74

> *αμελι εχεις δικιο. μαλλον δε σου κανει για γαμπρος. για παρεα η φιλος ομως? δεν ειναι ασπρο μαυρο οι σχεσεις. επισης, οταν εχουμε γνωρισει εναν ανθρωπο 5 φορες, δε σκεφτομαστε τα κουφετα. εχει βηματα η ολη διαδικασια. βγαινουμε για καφεδες, μετα φλερτακι, μετα φασουλα, μετα τα φτιαχνουμε, μετα φικιφακια, μετα περναει καποιος καιρος να δουμε αν ταιριαζουμε, μετα καλη ιδεα η συγκατοικηση κ μετα (αν τα προηγουμενα βηματα ηταν πετυχημενα) γαμος. μηπως παρεληψες μερικα απο αυτα κ προτρεχεις?
> γιατι να διαγραψεις το Μαριο κ απο μια χαλαρη (οχι κολλητη) παρεα αν εχει καποια χαρακτηριστικα που σου αρεσουν, αλλα μεχρι εκει. απο εκει κ περα ορια.
> 
> κανενα ρολο δε χρειαζεται να αναλαβεις, ουτε μαμας, ουτε δασκαλας του ερωτα, ουτε ψυχολογου ουτε τπτ. μονο παρεας, η φιλης χαλαρης (οχι κολλητης)*.


Lou ξανασκεφτηκα αυτα που μου εγραψες και ισως τελικα να εχεις δικιο οτι θα μου εκανε καλο μια χαλαρη φιλια με τον Μαριο γιατι και γω εχω κλειστει πολυ στον εαυτο μου και βγαινω για να παω μονο στο περιπτερο για τσιγαρα και στο φουρνο.
χθες το βραδυ παλι τον σκεφτομουν.
σημερα ειχα μια τρομερη αμφιθυμια "να τον παρω τηλ?να μην τον παρω?".
τελικα δεν κρατηθηκα και τον πηρα τηλ.
ελειπε βολτα με τον πατερα του και μιλησα με την μητερα του η οποια μου ειπε "ο Μαριος μου εχει πει οτι εισαι μια κοκκινομαλα,ομορφουλα και καλοψυχη κοπελα".
μου εκανε και μια ψιλοανακριση...που μενουμε,ποτε χτισαμε το σπιτι,τι δουλεια κανουν οι γονεις μου,καθε ποτε παω στην ψυχολογο μου...μονο Α.Φ.Μ δεν μου ζητησε:P
μου ειπε να τον παρω τηλ. το μεσημερι.
μαλλον θα τον παρω.
περα απο τα προβληματα του,ειναι καλοψυχο παιδι.
τελικα δεν θελω να ξεκοψω εντελως μαζι του.
εστω και σαν φιλαρακια.
αλλα τελικα μπορει να υπαρξει φιλια μεταξυ ατομων διαφορετικου φυλου?

----------


## researcher

καλημερα amelie  :Smile: 

μεταξυ ενος αντρα και μιας γυναικας μπορει να υπαρχει μια ανθρωπινη σχεση γιατι ειναι και οι δυο ανθρωποι

τωρα τι χρωμα θα τις δωσουν

τι θα προκυψει

τι θελει ο ενας τι θελει ο αλλος 

αυτα δεν ειναι συμβολαια που πρεπει να υπογραψεις για να βγεις μια βολτα με εναν ανθρωπο

σε ενδιαφερει για μια βολτουλα 

εισαι ελευθερη , ειναι λευθερος

ειστε ενηλικες.

Μορει να ειναι μια απλη βολτα ενα χαλαρο ξεκουνημα και για τους δυο ενας καφες εξω στον ηλιο

μπορει να ειναι πρωτη και τελευταια , μπορει να προκυψουν και πολλες βολτες

μπορει και καποιο φιλι με ερωτικη διαθεση 

μπορει και ολα εντελως ετσι γλυκα και φιλικα και οχι γλυκα και ερωτικα

ε? ειναι ενας ανθρωπος και εισαι και εσυ ενας ανθρωπος. 

Δεν σημαινει πως πρεπει να θελεσαι τρελα με εναν αντρα για να βγειτε μια βολτα. !!!!!!

----------


## researcher



----------


## amelie74

αχ researcher μου σωστα ολα αυτα που γραφεις,αλλα το θεμα τελικα δεν ειναι αν μπορει να υπαρξει φιλια μεταξυ αντρα και γυναικας αλλα αν εγω τον συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο τον βλεπω φιλικα ή ερωτικα.
ενα κομματι του εαυτου μου τον βλεπει ακομα ερωτικα.
απλα η λογικη μου,μου βαζει ενα φρενο στο συναισθημα.
confused once again researcher...
very confused....
να δω τι θα πρωτοπω στην ψυχολογο την Τριτη....

----------


## researcher

καλα οκ. εισαι μπερδεμενη....


αυτο δεν ειναι κακο. ο καθενας μπορει να μπερδευτει καμια φορα.

βγαινεις και βλεπεις τι σου προκυπτει.

Δε σου εβαλε κανεις το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο να το ξεκαθαρισεις σονι και καλα τωρα  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μονη μου,μου βαζω το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο να το ξεκαθαρισω σονι και καλα τωρα.... :Frown:

----------


## steven66

Καλησπέρα amelie,καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Ελπίζω να μην πειράζει που θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι σε αυτά που διάβασα.
Απλά είναι καλό να έχεις έναν φίλο να μπορείς να βγεις,να πεις μία κουβέντα,να χαλαρώσεις.Αυτό,τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## researcher

> Καλησπέρα amelie,καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Ελπίζω να μην πειράζει που θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι σε αυτά που διάβασα.
> Απλά είναι καλό να έχεις έναν φίλο να μπορείς να βγεις,να πεις μία κουβέντα,να χαλαρώσεις.Αυτό,τίποτα άλλο.


να αλλαξεις παραστασεις , να ξυπνησεις , να κοινωνικοποιηθεις λιγο ...! συμφωνω steven... spielberg?

----------


## amelie74

εχεις δικιο steven.
και εσυ ερευνητρια μου εχεις δικιο.
τελικα τηλεφωνηθηκαμε και μου ειπε πως θελει πολυ να με δει.
του ειπα πως και γω το ιδιο και τελικα μαλλον θα βρεθουμε προς το τελος της αλλης εβδομαδας.
(εαν δεν εχω παθει καμια καρδιακη προσβολη μεχρι τοτε:P)
εντομεταξυ θα εχω προλαβει να συζητησω για αυτο το *φλεγον ζητημα* και με την ψυχολογο μου την Τριτη.
(η οποια περιτο να σας πω οτι εχει αρχισει ηδη να μου βαζει ορια γιατι την Παρασκευη που ημουν χαλια την ταραξα στα τηλεφωνα την κοπελα)

----------


## amelie74

μολις γυρισα απο την ψυχολογο.

συζητησαμε το θεμα του Μαριου και μου ειπε οτι θεωρει καπως ρατσιστικο το να με προβληματιζει το οτι εχει ψυχωσικη συνδρομη,απο τη στιγμη που λαμβανει κανονικα την φαρμακευτικη του αγωγη.
και ναι εχει δικιο τελικα γιατι και μενα δεν θα μου αρεσε να με απορριψει καποιος επειδη εχω διπολικη διαταραχη.
(το μονο που εξακολουθει να με προβληματιζει ειναι η υπερπροστατευτικοτητα απο την οικογενεια του,αλλο ειμαι "διπλα σου" και αλλο "ειμαι απο πανω σου" ως γονιος.
αυτο οσο "βολικο" και να ειναι,τελικα νομιζω δεν τον βοηθαει)

μου ειπε επισης οτι στην ηλικια μου,θεωρει πολυ πιο νορμαλ να βγαινω μαζι του για καφε,παρα να καθομαι σπιτι και να σκεφτομαι την ενδεχομενη πτωχευση.

εντομεταξυ δεν αισθανομαι και πολυ καλα γιατι ολα αυτα τα ειπαμε στα γρηγορα και πιο πολυ αναλωθηκαμε στο ιστορικο μου,που με ποναει πολυ.μου εκανε περιπου τις ιδιες ερωτησεις που μου εκαναν στο κεντρο....ισως επειδη εχει εργαστει και κεινη σε κεντρο ημερας.
στο τελος,με τοσους ειδικους που εχω αλλαξει θα εκτυπωσω το ιστορικο μου και θα τους μοιραζω φωτοτυπιες...

βασικα εχω και εναν αλλο προβληματισμο και θα ηθελα να τον μοιραστω μαζι σας.
θεωρειτε καλο το να σας λεει η ψυχολογος σας πραγματα για τον εαυτο της?
π.χ. μου ειπε οτι οταν ηταν εφηβος,περασε και κεινη φασεις καταθλιψης και απομονωσης.
το καταλαβαινω οτι το εκανε για να μου δειξει οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη που υποφερω,αλλα μηπως αυτο ειναι κακο και δημιουργειται ενα κλιμα οικειοτητας,το οποιο δεν βοηθαει?
παντως ειναι ευαισθητος και ευφυης ανθρωπος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελι...καταρχήν η ψυχολόγος σου έχει χιούμορ...:ρ..(και δίκιο φυσικά)

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!

Τα περνάς όλα από κόσκινο και κάθεσαι και αγχώνεσαι για το παραμικρό.
Ζεις μες στο ανέκδοτο με το γρύλλο, (αν δεν το ξέρεις, μπορω να στο πω).
Βγες με το παιδί έξω, γνώρισε τον. Ακόμη και αν είναι τόσο υπερπροστατευτικοί οι δικοί του, αν δεν θέλαν να μπλέξει με κάποια κοπέλα, η μητέρα του δεν θα ήταν τόσο ευγενική μαζί σου.
Γνώρισε τον, φτιάξε μια σχέση μαζί του, (ακόμη και φιλική). Είναι πολύ όμορφο να έχουμε ανθρώπους γύρω μας και να μοιραζόμαστε.
Σταμάτα μόνο να σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και τα πάντα.... :Smile: 

πι ες: για το θέμα της οικειότητας με την ψυχολόγο, ας απαντήσει κάποιος που να ξέρει... :Smile:

----------


## ανεμος

> μολις γυρισα απο την ψυχολογο.
> 
> συζητησαμε το θεμα του Μαριου και μου ειπε οτι θεωρει καπως ρατσιστικο το να με προβληματιζει το οτι εχει ψυχωσικη συνδρομη,απο τη στιγμη που λαμβανει κανονικα την φαρμακευτικη του αγωγη.
> και ναι εχει δικιο τελικα γιατι και μενα δεν θα μου αρεσε να με απορριψει καποιος επειδη εχω διπολικη διαταραχη.


οταν μπορουμε να δεχτουμε τις <<ατελειες>> των αλλων μπορουμε να δεχτουμε και τις <<ατελειες>> τις δικες μας....αλλιως υποννοουμε οτι εμεις ειμαστε τελειοι....αληθεια εσυ εισαι?

οσο για το θεμα της ψυχολογου,δλδ εσυ ξεκινας την θεραπεια σου με αμφισβητηση?μαλιστα και μετα τι εχει ακυρωση?και μετα?........
για σκεψου το λιγο.......................................... .

----------


## Lou!

αμελι αυτη για να κανει καλα τη δουλεια της, τωρα σε γνωρισε, λογικο ειναι να παρει το ιστορικο σου. εγω στη δικη μου πηγαινω απο το 99, [όποτε τυχει να χρειαστει να παω- δεν ειπα οτι παω μονιμως απο το 99, λολ], οπότε με ξερει πια καλα!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
αν ομως πηγαινα σε καποιον αλλο, θα ξαναπαιρνε το ιστορικο μου, νομιζω.

για τη μανα του που λες οτι σε ανεκρινε, αν δεν σου αρεσει κατι τετοιο, μην της απαντας σε ερωτησεις, εφαρμοσε τη μεθοδο της πυθιας, "ιξεις αφιξεις" κ αλλαξε θεμα, πες "μου δινετε τον Μαριο?".

μαλακισμενες μαναδες τετοιες υπαρχουν πολλες. εγω καποτε ειχα ενα φιλο, οχι γκομενο, που καναμε παρεα αρκετα χρονια. συμπτωματικα ειχαμε γνωριστει στο ψυχ νοσοκομειο που ειχα νοσηλευτει την πρωτη φορα. ειχε κ αυτος καταθλιψη τοτε κ ειχε παει με τη θεληση του. καναμε παρεα για περιπου 6 χρονια. βγαιναμε, πηγαιναμε η σε κανα μπαρ, η σινεμα, σε καλτ ταινιες. η μανα του ηταν σιγουρα πολυ δυναμικη κ εχωνε παντου τη μυτη της. παντως με εμενα ηταν πολυ διακριτικη κ δεν επιανε κουβεντα. νομιζω οτι αυτο οφειλοταν στο οτι κ εγω ημουν παντα λιγομιλητη, οχι πολυ κοινωνικη κ δεν εδινα χωρο. ηταν παντα πολυ εγκαρδια μαζι μου, ισως κ επειδη ειχα περασει ενα παρομοιο προβλημα με το γιο της κ αναγνωριζω οτι κ αυτος μου ειχε σταθει παρα πολυ αδολα σε φαση που ημουν χαλια κ νομιζω οτι κ εγω σε αυτον το ιδιο. καποια στιγμη πηγα καλοκαιρι 5 μερες στο εξοχικο τους, με φιλοξενησαν. εκει δεν εβαλα ορια (δεν ηξερα ακομα να βαζω ορια) κ η μανα του, αν κ πολυ φιλοξενη, αρχισε να γινεται καταπιεστικη κ φορτικη. εγω βαρεθηκα εκει περα, εκανα κ τη βλακεια κ αν κ πηγα με το αυτοκινητο μου, επειδη ηταν μαζι κ ο ξαδερφος μου του το εδωσα να γυρισει αυτος αθηνα κ εγω θα γυρναγα με κτελ. οποτε βρεθηκα στακαρισμενη σ ενα μικρο χωριο 5 μερες.

τελικα αυτο ηταν κ το τελος της φιλιας μας. μετα που γυρισα το ξανασκεφτηκα, μου τη βαρεσε κ δεν ξανασηκωσα τηλ του. ετσι απλα εξαφανιστηκα. ουτε ξερει τι με ενοχλησε κ δεν του ξαναμιλησα.

παντως αυτο που θελω να πω, ειναι οτι *αν ηξερα να βαζω ορια, δεν θα ειχα προβλημα.* θα εβγαινα με το φιλο μου πότε πότε, θα πηγαινα στο χωριο 1 μερα κ οχι 5, θα εβαζα ορια στη μανα του κ μεχρι εκει θα ηταν ολα καλα (τωρα για γαμπρος σιγουρα αυτος ο ανθρωπος δεν ηταν καταλληλος για μενα).

κ ναι, συμφωνω με τη ρις οτι μπορει να υπαρξει φιλια, αντρα γυναικας, αλλιως εκτος απο το γκομενο δε θα μιλουσαμε σε αρσενικο! εγω εχω φιλους αντρες που δεν ειναι γκομενοι. ουτε αυτος που σου ανεφερα ηταν ποτε γκομενος μου. ουτε με το καθε αρσενικο που μπορει να γνωρισω σε ενα παρτυ η μια συγκεντρωση, η μια εκδρομη κ δεν θα τον ξαναδω ποτε στη ζωη μου, σκεφτομαι το γκομενικο. ειναι μια μορφη ανθρωπινης επικοινωνιας. ε, τι? να σαπιζω κ στη μοναξια μου?

edit:
επισης για την ψυχολογο, οχι δεν ειναι αντιδεοντολογικο να αναφερει κατι απο την προσωπικη της ζωη. η δικη μου εχει τυχει να αναφερει, καποια περιστατικα απο την προσωπικη της εμπειρια, αλλα συνηθως δεν το κανει. δεν ξερω κ πολλα γι αυτην. αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα νομιζω. αντιδεοντολογικο ειναι να βγαινεις φιλικα με αυτην, η κατι τετοιο νομιζω. φιλικα δεν εχω βγει ποτε μαζι της, ουτε οταν ημουν σε φαση θεραπειας, ουτε οταν ειχα σταματησει.

τελος, χαιρομαι αν δεις οτι η ψυχοθεραπευτικη διαδικασια σου παει, κ χαιρομαι αν λαβεις βοηθεια. χαιρομαι επισης που εχει βελτιωθει η επικοινωνια μας κ δεν εχουμε τις περυσινες προστριβες. nothing to bear a grudge upon!  :Smile:

----------


## Deep purple

Γλυκιά μου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με την ψυχολόγο σου. Θέλω να σου πω ότι και σε μένα όταν εκανα ψυχοθεραπεία η ψυχολόγος μου είχε πει κάποια πράγματα για την ίδια αλλά και ο ψυχίατρος μου ανεφερε στην ΄κουβέντα κάποιο στοιχείο για τον εαυτό του, οπότε μην σε ανησυχεί αυτό. 
Οσο για τη μητέρα, μην την παρεξηγείς, φαντάζομαι ότι φοβάται γι'αυτό συμπεριφέρεται υπερποστατευτικά. Σιγά σιγά κερδίζεται η εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## amelie74

> Ακόμη και αν είναι τόσο υπερπροστατευτικοί οι δικοί του, αν δεν θέλαν να μπλέξει με κάποια κοπέλα, η μητέρα του δεν θα ήταν τόσο ευγενική μαζί σου.
> Γνώρισε τον, φτιάξε μια σχέση μαζί του, (ακόμη και φιλική). Είναι πολύ όμορφο να έχουμε ανθρώπους γύρω μας και να μοιραζόμαστε.
> Σταμάτα μόνο να σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και τα πάντα....


Θεοφανια μου,
αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι μου ζητησε να παω στο σπιτι της να με γνωρισει.
αυτο εγω το εκλαμβανω ως παρεμβατισμο στα προσωπικα του γιου της εννοωντας οτι θελει να περασω απο την "εγκριση της".
κατα τα αλλα ειναι ενας ευαισθητος και πολυ ταλαιπωρημενος ανθρωπος,ο οποιος αγωνια για το μελλον του παιδιου της,οπως και πολλοι αλλοι γονεις αλλωστε.

οσων αφορα αυτο που λες να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι και να αναλυω τα παντα εχεις απολυτο δικιο,αλλα δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω.
το μυαλο μου αυτες τις μερες "τρεχει αδιακοπα".

μια μανιοκαταθλιπτικη συγγραφεας,η μαργαριτα καραπανου,αναφερει χαρακτηριστικα σε ενα βιβλιο της εναν διαλογο.
-τι δουλεια κανεις?
-ειμαι μανιοκαταθλιπτικη.
-και ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια αυτη?
-ουυυυυ τρεχω και δεν φτανω.

----------


## Lou!

> (το μονο που εξακολουθει να με προβληματιζει ειναι η υπερπροστατευτικοτητα απο την οικογενεια του,αλλο ειμαι "διπλα σου" και αλλο "ειμαι απο πανω σου" ως γονιος.
> αυτο οσο "βολικο" και να ειναι,τελικα νομιζω δεν τον βοηθαει)


πιθανοτατα εχεις δικαιο (εγω τουλαχιστον συμφωνω μαζι σου), ομως να θυμασαι οτι δεν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε του αλλους, πόσο μαλλον τις σχεσεις τους μεταξυ τους. το αν ο ο Μαριος ειναι ολιγον μαμοθρευτος με υπερπροστατευτικη μητερα, ειναι κατι που ή το αποδεχεσαι στον Μαριο, ή δεν το αποδεχεσαι κ παιρνεις τη σκουφια σου κ φευγεις. δεν ειναι κατι που εσυ μπορεις να το αλλαξεις. αυτο που μπορεις να κάνεις ομως, ειναι εσυ αν δημιουργησεις μια χαλαρη φιλικη σχεση με το Μαριο, να την δημιουργησεις επι ισοις οροις κ να μπεις με εναν ισοτιμο τροπο στη σχεση κ οχι σαν μια δευτερη μαμα υπερπροστατευτικη. ακομα κ αν αυτο δεν του αρεσει του Μαριου. δλδ εσυ μπορεις να τον αντιμετωπιζεις ισοτιμα, σαν να ηταν ενας ανεξαρτητος ενηλικας κ οχι αγορακι της μαμας. θα βαλεις τα ορια σου, κ αν τα δεχτει εχει καλως, αλλιως θα φυγει αυτος.

πσ: ενα θεμα που πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να αρχισεις να συζητας στις συνεδριες αν θελεις να κανεις καλες ανθρωπινες σχεσεις ειναι *τα ορια.* κ για το θεμα με την αδερφη σου, κ για το θεμα με τη μανα σου, κ για το θεμα με τον καθε ανθρωπο που θα θελεις να βγεις για ενα καφε.

εντιτ: επειδη τωρα ειδα το αποπανω μνμ, με τη μανα του, αν ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ, 
ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ

(αν θες να πας βεβαια, πηγαινεις!  :Big Grin: )

over. απο τωρα που ειναι νωρις. γιατι μετα αν τους μαθεις οπως θελουν αυτοι, θα δινεις μαχες να τους ξεμαθεις! (οπως τωρα θα δωσεις μαχες να ξεμαθεις τη sissy σου).

----------


## amelie74

> οταν μπορουμε να δεχτουμε τις <<ατελειες>> των αλλων μπορουμε να δεχτουμε και τις <<ατελειες>> τις δικες μας....αλλιως υποννοουμε οτι εμεις ειμαστε τελειοι....αληθεια εσυ εισαι?
> 
> οσο για το θεμα της ψυχολογου,δλδ εσυ ξεκινας την θεραπεια σου με αμφισβητηση?μαλιστα και μετα τι εχει ακυρωση?και μετα?........
> για σκεψου το λιγο.......................................... .


εχεις δικιο ανεμε.καθε αλλο παρα τελεια ειμαι.αλλα δεν υποννοησα κατι τετοιο.
αντιθετως εχω πολυ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση.

οσων αφορα την ψυχολογο οχι δεν την ακυρωνω,απλα εξεφρασα καποιους προβληματισμους μου.
σε προηγουμενα ποστ μου εχω αναφερει οτι εχει παρα πολλα πλεονεκτηματα,με κυριοτερα την εξυπναδα της,την ανθρωπια της και την εμπειρια της τοσο στο κεντρο ημερας του βυρωνα,οσο και σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη,παρα το νεαρο της ηλικιας της(32 ειναι).
ηδη εχω αρχισει να τρεφω μεγαλη εκτιμηση και συμπαθεια προς το προσωπο της και ευχαριστω τον Θεο που μου την εστειλε  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Γλυκιά μου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με την ψυχολόγο σου. Θέλω να σου πω ότι και σε μένα όταν εκανα ψυχοθεραπεία η ψυχολόγος μου είχε πει κάποια πράγματα για την ίδια αλλά και ο ψυχίατρος μου ανεφερε στην ΄κουβέντα κάποιο στοιχείο για τον εαυτό του, οπότε μην σε ανησυχεί αυτό. 
> Οσο για τη μητέρα, μην την παρεξηγείς, φαντάζομαι ότι φοβάται γι'αυτό συμπεριφέρεται υπερποστατευτικά. Σιγά σιγά κερδίζεται η εμπιστοσύνη.


deep purple εχεις δικιο σε ολα οσα λες.
σε ευχαριστω για το μηνυμα σου  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> τελος, χαιρομαι αν δεις οτι η ψυχοθεραπευτικη διαδικασια σου παει, κ χαιρομαι αν λαβεις βοηθεια. χαιρομαι επισης που εχει βελτιωθει η επικοινωνια μας κ δεν εχουμε τις περυσινες προστριβες. nothing to bear a grudge upon!


και εγω χαιρομαι πολυ που δεν εχουμε τις περυσινες προστριβες,γιατι δεν βοηθουσαν καμια απο τις δυο μας.
ειχα παρεξηγησει τις προθεσεις σου και σου ζητω συγνωμη για αυτο.
φετος-με πιο καθαρο μυαλο-σε βλεπω αλλιως.
σε βλεπω ως εναν ανθρωπο που εχει περασει πολυ δυσκολα στο παρελθον,και επειδη βλεπεις νοσηρα κομματια του "παληου" εαυτου σου σε
μενα,θελεις να με βοηθησεις να τα αναγνωρισω και να τα ξεπερασω.

nothing to bear a grudge upon λοιπον  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

αμελι, βασικα ετσι ακριβως νομιζω οτι νιωθω κ εγω, οπως τα ειπες στο αποπανω μνμ!  :Smile: 
Το συνδεσαμε το χαλασμενο τηλ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

ποτε προλαβες βρε και το ειδες????
ετσι γρηγορη εισαι σε ολα?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
το συνδεσαμε Λου μου το χαλασμενο τηλ.
in deed! :Smile:

----------


## ανεμος

> εχεις δικιο ανεμε.καθε αλλο παρα τελεια ειμαι.αλλα δεν υποννοησα κατι τετοιο.
> αντιθετως εχω πολυ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση.
> 
> οσων αφορα την ψυχολογο οχι δεν την ακυρωνω,απλα εξεφρασα καποιους προβληματισμους μου.
> σε προηγουμενα ποστ μου εχω αναφερει οτι εχει παρα πολλα πλεονεκτηματα,με κυριοτερα την εξυπναδα της,την ανθρωπια της και την εμπειρια της τοσο στο κεντρο ημερας του βυρωνα,οσο και σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη,παρα το νεαρο της ηλικιας της(32 ειναι).
> ηδη εχω αρχισει να τρεφω μεγαλη εκτιμηση και συμπαθεια προς το προσωπο της και ευχαριστω τον Θεο που μου την εστειλε


απλα κοπελια αναφερομαι στην ταση που εχουν οι ανθρωποι με χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση να δινουν εμφαση στα <<αρνητικα>> των αλλων,αφου δινουν στα <<αρνητικα>> τους που καπως ετσι προκυπτει και η χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση(φαυλος κυκλος)....αντιθετως οταν δινεις εμφαση στα <<θετικα>> σου ανεβαζεις την αυτοεκτιμηση σου και ειναι πιο ευκολο να τα αναγνωρισεις και στους αλλους,χωρις να σημαινει αυτο οτι κλεινεις τα ματια στα <<αρνητικα>> των αλλων.....................
οσο για τον Θεο που στην εστειλε........συν Αθηνα και χειρα κινει

----------


## researcher



----------


## amelie74

NEIL SEDAKA
"You Mean Everything To Me" 

You are the answer to my lonely prayer
You are an angel from above
I was so lonely till you came to me
With the wonder of your love


I don't know how I ever lived before
You are my life, my destiny
Oh my darling, I love you so
You mean everything to me


If you should ever, ever go away
There would be lonely tears to cry
The sun above would be never shine again
There would be teardrops in the sky


So hold me close and never let me go
And say our love will always be
Oh, my darling, I love you so
You mean everything to me

----------


## amelie74

Put your hand on my shoulder
Hold me in your arms, baby 
Squeeze me also tight...Show me
Show me that you love me too

Put your lips next to mine, dear
Won't you kiss me once, baby 
Just a kiss good night...Maybe
Maybe you and I will fall in love

People say that love's a game
A game you just can't win
If there's a way I'll find it someday
And then this fool will rush in

Put your hand on my shoulder
Whisper in my ear, baby
Words i want to hear...Tell me
Tell me that you love me too

----------


## amelie74

Από την πόρτα σου σαν θα βγω
θα δω τον ήλιο στρογγυλό
και με το όμορφο στερνό χαμόγελό σου

Μια καλημέρα θα σου πω
μετά θα φύγω, θα χαθώ
και ίσως με ξαναδείς μονάχα στ' όνειρό σου

Γιατί είμ' αέρας που περνά
μέσα στης πόλης τα στενά
και κάνει τα κλειστά παράθυρα να τρίζουν

Γιατ' είμαι αύρα εσπερινή
πνοή καθάρια ζωντανή
που κάνει τα γερμένα φύλλα να θροΐζουν

*Φεύγω ψηλά για το βουνό
κι ύστερα πέφτω στο γκρεμό
και ταλαντεύομαι στα βάθη και στα ύψη*
Και κουβαλάω μες τη σιγή
μιαν ανυπόταχτη κραυγή
και κάποια ανείπωτη ελπίδα που 'χεις κρύψει

----------


## amelie74

Στίχοι: Κλέανδρος Καρθαίος
Μουσική: Διάφανα Κρίνα
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Διάφανα Κρίνα


Τα όνειρα που βυζάξαμε με της καρδιάς μας το αίμα
πέταξαν και χαθήκανε μες της ζωής το ρέμα.
Μα τάχα εμείς παντοτινά τ' άφταστα θα ζητούμε;

Βάλτε να πιούμε...

Τα περασμένα σβήσανε, το τώρα δε θα μείνει.
Τροφή των χοίρων έγιναν και οι πιο λευκοί μας κρίνοι.
Μα τάχα πρέπει τους νεκρούς αιώνια να θρηνούμε;

Βάλτε να πιούμε...

Αδέλφια κάτω η βάρκα μας στο μόλο μας προσμένει.
Ελάτε οι ταξιδιάρηδες να πιούμε συναγμένοι.
Στο περιγιάλι το φαιδρό ας γλεντοτραγουδούμε.

Βάλτε να πιούμε...

Τάχατε κι όποιος δε μεθά κι όποιος δεν τραγουδήσει
κι όποιος στ' αγκάθια περπατά μια μέρα δεν θ' αφήσει
τ' αγαπημένο μας νησί που έτσι γερά πατούμε.

Βάλτε να πιούμε...

Πες μας που πάει ο άνθρωπος τον κόσμο σαν αφήνει;
Πες μας που πάει ο άνεμος, που πάει η φωτιά σαν σβήνει;
Σκιές ονείρων είμαστε, σύννεφα που περνούμε.

Βάλτε να πιούμε...

Στο ξέχειλο ποτήρι μας είναι όλα εκεί γραμμένα.
Καπνοί 'ναι τα μελλούμενα κι αφρός τα περασμένα.
Καπνός κι αφρός το γέλιο μας κι εμείς που τραγουδούμε.

Βάλτε να πιούμε...

Άκουσε δε βιαζόμαστε να φύγουμε βαρκάρη.
Μα σαν είναι ώρα γνέψε μας, δε σου ζητούμε χάρη.
Μα όσο να φύγεις πρόσμενε κι αν θέλεις σε κερνούμε.

Βάλτε να πιούμε...

----------


## amelie74

Στίχοι: Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου
Μουσική: Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου


Σαράντα χρόνια έφηβος κοντα μισό αιώνα
το καλοκαίρι άσπριζα,
μαύριζα τον χειμώνα.
Σαράντα χρόνια ανώριμος
ξεφτίλας Δον Κιχώτης.
Τώρα 40 χρόνια φρόνιμος
ωραίος και ιππότης.

Γεννήθηκα σ' ένα χωριό
Τετάρτη μεσημέρι.
Γιατρός δε με ξεπέταξε
μα μιας μαμής το χέρι.
οι συγγενείς μαζεύτηκαν
από νωρίς στο σπίτι.
Πώς είναι έτσι το παιδί
και τι μεγάλη μύτη!!

Μα εγώ από τον ύπνο μου
την έκανα κοπάνα,
Τέντωνα τη σφεντόνα μου
σημάδευα αεροπλάνα.
Και πάνω στο καλύτερο
με ξύπναγαν με βία
για να μ' αποκοιμήσουνε
δασκάλοι στα θρανία.

Κι ενώ όλα τα θυμόμουνα
κι είχα μυαλό ξουράφι,
να μεγαλώσω ξέχασα
και έμεινα στο ράφι.
Έτσι για πάντα κράτησα
την παιδική μου εικόνα,
εκείνου του αλητάμπουρα
που κράταγε σφεντόνα.

Παλιέ μου φίλε, γνώριμε,
συμμαθητή, θαμώνα,
μαζί μου απόψε έφερα
εκείνη τη σφεντόνα.
Μην πάει ο νους σου στο κακό,
πουλιά δε θα χτυπήσω.
Με κότσυφες και πέρδικες
τι έχω να χωρίσω;

Τα παιδικά μας όνειρα
θα σας εκσφενδονίσω,
με χρώματα και μουσικές
θα σας τα τραγουδήσω.
Παλιέ μου φίλε, γνώριμε,
συμμαθητή, θαμώνα,
απόψε που βρεθήκαμε,
σου δίνω τη σφεντόνα

----------


## amelie74

> απαξ εδωσες διευθυνση και ψευδωνυμο τα του κεντρου καλο ειναι να τα κρατας για σενα...τεσπα οπως νομιζεις...


keep τελικα εχεις δικιο.
ισως δεν επρεπε να κανω αυτη την παρορμητικη ενεργεια.
ειναι λιγο κωμικοτραγικη η ολη φαση.
οι κοπελες απο το κεντρο αυτη τη στιγμη ξερουν τα παντα για μενα.
(ποτε μου ρχονται σεξουαλικες επιθυμιες,ποτε μου φευγουν,ποτε μου ερχεται περιοδος,ποτε θα βγω με τον Μαριο,τις αμφιθυμιες μου σχετικα με τον πως τον βλεπω κλπ κλπ)

το "σιριαλ" που παρακολουθειτε τοσο καιρο εσεις το παρακολουθουν και εκεινες(α!προσθετηκε στην λιστα των "τηλεθεατων μου" και τριτο ατομο απο το κεντρο)

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί, όμως γιατί να θέλεις να σε παρακολουθούν, είναι κάποια σου ανάγκη αυτή? και αν ναι, δε σε περιορίζει? Σκέφτομαι τους λόγους και δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, γιατί δλδ με δική σου πρωτοβουλία να σου αφήνεις λιγότερο χώρο για ελευθερία και έκφραση? Σα να σαμποτάρεις την ίδια σου αυτή την ευκαιρία, κάτι μου κάνει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το εντοπίσω. Μου μοιάζει σα να προσπαθείς να έχεις έλεγχο από άλλους, ίσως για να ισορροπήσεις κάτι που νομίζεις πως λείπει, να εισάγεις ακόμη και στην e-επικοινωνία σου κάποιους που να τη σκανάρουν? Δίνεις τα δεδομένα αυτά σαν μια άδεια/πρόσκληση να γίνεσαι ορατή σε έναν κύκλο ανθρώπων που θα σε παρακολουθούν, για να μην "ανοίγεσαι" τόσο? Ξέρω γω,σκέψεις κάνω.

----------


## amelie74

ναι Ηρω και γω δεν εχω εντοπισει ποια ηταν τα κινητρα αυτης μου της ενεργειας...
ισως καλυπτω ετσι καποια ναρκισσιστικη μου αναγκη.
ισως επειδη δεν εχω "απεξαρτηθει" ακομα εντελως απο το κεντρο.
ισως επειδη η τελευταια κοπελα που της εδωσα το λινκ ηξερε καλα τα συναισθηματα μου για τον Μαριο και ενθαρρυνε την ολη φαση.
ισως,ισως,ισως...
δεν ξερω...και γω υποθεσεις κανω...
ευτυχως δεν εχουν το link ουτε ο doctor ουτε η νεα ψυχολογος.
και το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα νιωθω πολλαπλα παγιδευμενη,γιατι θελω να πω στην νεα ψυχολογο ποσο ασχημα νιωθω για το οτι εδωσα τη διευθυνση,αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να το κανω,γιατι εδω εχω γραψει πραγματα και για εκεινη και πολυ πιθανον να γραψω και στην πορεια,αν κατι δεν παει καλα.
εκεινη παρακολουθει βεβαια το σιριαλ live...

----------


## Lou!

αμελι πώς το ξερεις οτι σε διαβαζουν? εχεις παρει καποιο feedback? η το υποθετεις?

----------


## researcher

ναι μπορει και να μη σε διαβαζουν

αλλα και να σε διαβαζουν επειδη ειναι πολυ καλοι επαγγελματιες οπως λες δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα

γιατι οι καλοι επαγγελματιες ειναι πανω απο ολα εχεμυθοι

εγω πιστευω οτι το εδωσες


για να εισαι υπο επιτηρηση

η για να υπαρχει ενας live μαρτυρας της εδω ζωης σου  :Smile:  

ξερεις δεν ειναι κακο οταν ανοιγουμε τα φτερα μας οπουδηποτε

να υπαρχει καποιος που να το μαρτυρει αυτο...

το βρισκω πολυ πολυ υγειες ως κοινωνικα οντα  :Smile: 

αρκει η μαρτυρια να μην γινεται επιτηρηση , περιορισμος, επαναφορα στην πληρη παιδικη κατασταση  :Smile: 

γιατι αυτο ειναι και το θεμα με τους γονεις

απο μαρτυρες της αναπτυξες και βοηθοι των παιδιων τους γινονται καθηλωτες τους 

και εκει ειναι που σε πνιγει το δικιο το αδικο ολα σε πνιγουν

ξεφυγα τελειως ομως ε?

εχεις την αγαπη μου amelie μου

καλο σου μεσημερι

ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι ηθελα να πω ολιγον τι

----------


## Lou!

αμελι σε ρωταω αν εχεις οντως παρει πισω ενδειξεις οτι σε διαβαζουν, ή αν ειναι ο δικος σου φοβος, που καλλιστα μπορει να ειναι κ αβασιμος.

εγω προσωπικα πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι οι κοπελες του κεντρου καθονται κ ασχολουνται με την παρτη σου. τη δουλεια τους καναν τοτε μαζι σου, για εσενα η τοτε ψυχ μπορει να ηταν ο ερωτας σου, για εκεινην ομως κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ησουν μια απο τις θεραπευομενες της εκεινη την περιοδο κ τωρα θα εχει αλλες σκοτουρες στο μυαλο της, να τρεχει, με εσενα θα ασχολειται?

λιγο εγωκεντρικοι μου φαινονται οι φοβοι σου, σαν να μην εχει αλλη δουλεια το συμπαν να κανει, παρα να ασχολειται μαζι σου!

αλλα, ακομα κ αν ειναι ετσι, γιατι δεν ελλαζεις νικ?

τελος, αν θελεις να συζητησεις με την νεα σου ψυχ το προβλημα μπορεις να το θεσεις γενικα, να θεσεις την ουσια του προβληματος χωρις λεπτομεριες. πες της κατι σαν: εχω ενα προβλημα, εγραφα σε ενα φορουμ (ουτε ονομα, ουτε ειδος φορουμ, φορουμ υπαρχουν απειρα πια στο ιντερνετ) κ ανεφερα καποιους εκει, κ μετα εδωσα σε αυτους το λινκ κ τωρα αισθανομαι λες κ με παρακολουθουν. τι γνωμη εχεις για αυτο? τι να κανω?

----------


## Arsi

> τελος, αν θελεις να συζητησεις με την νεα σου ψυχ το προβλημα μπορεις να το θεσεις γενικα, να θεσεις την ουσια του προβληματος χωρις λεπτομεριες. πες της κατι σαν: εχω ενα προβλημα, εγραφα σε ενα φορουμ (ουτε ονομα, ουτε ειδος φορουμ, φορουμ υπαρχουν απειρα πια στο ιντερνετ) κ ανεφερα καποιους εκει, κ μετα εδωσα σε αυτους το λινκ κ τωρα αισθανομαι λες κ με παρακολουθουν. τι γνωμη εχεις για αυτο? τι να κανω?


Αμελί συμφωνώ με τη Λου. Κ μάλιστα αν αισθάνεσαι άσχημα μπορείς να κάνεις και ένα είδους 'προλόγου' όπως ότι είσαι χρόνια σε ένα φόρουμ και έχεις πάρει πολλά μέσα από την ευκαιρία να εκφράζεσαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ανώνυμα, την οποία και πάντα υποστήριξες μη δίνοντας λινκ ή ψευδώνυμο σε κανέναν κ ούτε θες να το κάνεις αλλά..τα λοιπά. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να της πεις ονομα φόρουμ ή το ψευδώνυμο σου!

Προσωπικά νομίζω πως ο λόγος που το έκανες τότε ήταν για να 'ακουστείς'. Ένιωθες πολύ πληγωμένη και απεγνωσμένη κ ήθελες να βρεις ένα τρόπο επικοινωνίας μαζί τους και να εκφράσεις κάποια πράγματα (νομίζω πως ακόμα κ τα συναισθήματά σου για το Μάριο ήθελες να ακουστούν). Μια κίνηση εν βρασμώ που τελικά σε κάνει τώρα να αισθάνεσαι παγιδευμένη εν μέρη. 
Ίσως μια λύση είναι να κάνεις νέο ψευδώνυμο, νέο θέμα. Πιο πολύ για να νιώθεις εσύ καλύτερα γιατί πολύ πιθανό είναι και να μη διαβάζουν πια.

----------


## amelie74

> *Προσωπικά νομίζω πως ο λόγος που το έκανες τότε ήταν για να 'ακουστείς'. Ένιωθες πολύ πληγωμένη και απεγνωσμένη κ ήθελες να βρεις ένα τρόπο επικοινωνίας μαζί τους και να εκφράσεις κάποια πράγματα (νομίζω πως ακόμα κ τα συναισθήματά σου για το Μάριο ήθελες να ακουστούν). Μια κίνηση εν βρασμώ που τελικά σε κάνει τώρα να αισθάνεσαι παγιδευμένη εν μέρη.*


αρσι με καλυψες απολυτα και ρισπεκτ.
συγνωμη που δεν μπορω να σας γραψω πολλα αλλα βρισκομαι σε πολυ depressed mood,ενω το πρωι πετουσα.

----------


## amelie74

> ναι μπορει και να μη σε διαβαζουν
> 
> αλλα και να σε διαβαζουν επειδη ειναι πολυ καλοι επαγγελματιες οπως λες δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα
> 
> γιατι οι καλοι επαγγελματιες ειναι πανω απο ολα εχεμυθοι
> 
> εγω πιστευω οτι το εδωσες
> 
> 
> ...


καταλαβα απολυτα τι θες να πεις κοριτσι μου
και συ εχεις την αγαπη μου.
καλο βραδυ.

----------


## amelie74

> λιγο εγωκεντρικοι μου φαινονται οι φοβοι σου, σαν να μην εχει αλλη δουλεια το συμπαν να κανει, παρα να ασχολειται μαζι σου!


Λου ο εγωκεντρισμος μου οντως ειναι απο τα κυριαρχα στοιχεια της προσωπικοτητας μου και με εχει παει πολυ πισω στη ζωη(ασχετως διπολικης διαταραχης).
Μια ζωη ζηταω παραπανω απ οτι μπορουν να δωσουν οι αλλοι.
και αναφερομαι και στις απαιτησεις που εχω απο τους γονεις μου.
και στις απαιτησεις που ειχα απο την Γιωτα και γενικοτερα.

πι.ες.πηρα την ψυχολογο μου πριν λιγο και με βοηθησε ή τουλαχιστον προσπαθησε παρα πολυ να με βοηθησει.
ελπιζω να μην επαναληφθει η ιστορια για μια ακομη φορα.
θα το προσπαθησω με νυχια και με δοντια.
νιωθω οτι παιζω το τελευταιο μου χαρτι.

----------


## amelie74

> *εγω προσωπικα πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι οι κοπελες του κεντρου καθονται κ ασχολουνται με την παρτη σου. τη δουλεια τους καναν τοτε μαζι σου, για εσενα η τοτε ψυχ μπορει να ηταν ο ερωτας σου, για εκεινην ομως κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ησουν μια απο τις θεραπευομενες της εκεινη την περιοδο κ τωρα θα εχει αλλες σκοτουρες στο μυαλο της, να τρεχει, με εσενα θα ασχολειται?*


την εκαναν ομως με πολυ ορεξη τη δουλεια τους και μαλιστα χωρις να πληρωνονται (οχι τουλαχιστον αμεσα απο μενα). 
και ο 'ερωτας' μου ναι εχει αλλες σκοτουρες στο κεφαλι της,εχει μια προσωπικη ζωη,εχει μια επαγγελματικη ζωη,αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι ενας τρομερα ευαισθητος ανθρωπος,που μου προσφερε πολλα.

----------


## amelie74

και για να κλεισω τοσο η Γιωτα,οσο η Εφη,οσο και η Βικυ(η νεα ψυχολογος) ειναι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΕ Α ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ.
ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΑΚΡΑΔΑΝΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ.
ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ?
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...

----------


## amelie74

_DELETED!!!_

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα!
η καταθλιψη συνεχιζεται.
εξω εχει εναν υπεροχο καιρο,τον οποιο δεν μπορω να χαρω.
ολος ο κοσμος απολαμβανει αυτο το ηλιολουστο τριημερο και γω καθομαι μεσα.
*αυριο ειναι να βγω με τον Μαριο.
πως θα με δει ετσι?*

----------


## researcher

νιαου νιαου...καλημερα εχω καταθλιψω...νιαου νιαου....

ελα γατουλα ελα....

----------


## amelie74

Είναι κορμιά που μένουνε
για πάντα σταυρωμένα
κι άλλα που απομένουνε
εξόριστα στη γη.
Είναι κορμιά που ανθίζουνε
στον ύπνο τους κρυμμένα
κι εκείνα που ραγίζουνε
στου Άδη το φιλί.

Εφτά ζωές το σώμα σου
το γύρεψα στα ξένα
το πόθησα, το λάτρεψα
το άπιαστο φιλί
Εφτά ζωές το σώμα σου
ταξίδευε σε μένα
στα όνειρα το γιάτρευα
το ‘χανα στη ζωή.

Είναι κορμιά που αλλάζουνε
τις νύχτες διχασμένα
Είναι κορμιά που μοιάζουνε
δωμάτια κλειστά
Είναι κορμιά που ζύγωσαν
το τέλος γιατρεμένα
είναι κορμιά που ρίζωσαν
και κάρπισαν βουβά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

κλείσε αύριο να πας κομμωτήριο και πήγαινε ψωνισε κανενα καινούργιο ρούχο....
μην αρχίσεις πάλι το ανεκδοτο με το γρύλλο...πάρε πρωτοβουλίες και βρες ένα ωραίο μέρος να διασκεδάσετε...
Μην ξεκινήσεις κουβέντες για το τι αντιμετωπίζετε, μιλήστε για άλλα θέματα.... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανια μου,
ειναι λιγο αναποφευκτο το να μιλησουμε για προβληματα,απο τη στιγμη που γνωριστηκαμε σε εναν χωρο οπου ολοι μας ειχαμε ψυχολογικα θεματα,διαφορετικου τυπου και εντασης ο καθενας,ομως ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ηταν κοινο στοιχειο ολων μας.
παντως ναι καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες και θα προσπαθησω να μην του τα προιξω με τα βασανα μου :Smile:

----------


## claire

amelie μην πας κομμωτήριο, αν δεν σε κουρέψουν καλά θα έχεις έναν ακόμα λόγο να χαλαστείς.

να βγείτε πάντως, μετά την έξοδο να δεις που θα γυρίσεις και θα μας λες πόσο ωραία πέρασες  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

να εισαι καλα κοπελα μου! :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> amelie μην πας κομμωτήριο, αν δεν σε κουρέψουν καλά θα έχεις έναν ακόμα λόγο να χαλαστείς.
> 
> να βγείτε πάντως, μετά την έξοδο να δεις που θα γυρίσεις και θα μας λες πόσο ωραία πέρασες


χμμμ...κομμωτητιο πάμε για να κάνουμε ένα ωραίο χτένισμα....και όχι απαραίτητα να κουρευτούμε γιατί τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν....

----------


## claire

έχεις δίκιο, δεν το σκέφτηκα. πάω μόνο για κούρεμα, γι' αυτό!

----------


## amelie74

τελικα τηλεφωνηθηκαμε και μου ειπε πως δεν μπορει να βρεθουμε σημερα γιατι δεν νιωθει καλα ψυχολογικα.
μου ειπε να βρεθουμε αυριο,αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι μηπως μου το ακυρωσει και παλι.
οσες φορες μου εχει πει στο τηλ. οτι δεν νιωθει καλα,δεν μου το αναλυει.

----------


## Arsi

> οσες φορες μου εχει πει στο τηλ. οτι δεν νιωθει καλα,δεν μου το αναλυει.
> τι να νιωθει αραγε?
> τι τον βασανιζει?
> τον σκεφτομαι...


Αμελί μου, τον ρώτησες τα παραπάνω????? κ αν ναι τι σου απάντησε?

----------


## amelie74

οχι Αρσι μου δεν τον ρωτησα γιατι νιωθει ασχημα για να μην τον φερω σε δυσκολη θεση.

γιατι και την προηγουμενη φορα που τηλεφωνηθηκαμε και ενιωθε ασχημα,οταν τον ρωτησα το γιατι μου απαντησε κοφτα "δεν θελω να το συζητησω".

----------


## amelie74

τον πηρα τηλ. πριν απο λιγο και με οση ψυχραιμια μπορεσα να εχω,του ειπα πως δεν ειναι κακο να μου πει οτι τον απασχολει.
επικρατησε ενος λεπτου σιγη.δεν μου μιλουσε καθολου.
ή δεν καταλαβε τι εννοουσα ή ντραπηκε.
μου ειπε "εννοεις να σου πω τα συμτωματα μου?"
του απαντησα "να μου πεις οταν εισαι ετοιμος γενικοτερα οτι σε βασανιζει"
μου ειπε "σε ευχαριστω πολυ" και κλεισαμε ραντεβου για αυριο το πρωι.
πιστευετε οτι το χειριστηκα καλα το θεμα?
παιδια αρχιζω να μην "βλεπω φως" στην ολη ιστορια.
πρωτον δεν ξερω καν αν με βλεπει ερωτικα.
και δευτερον ακομα και να με βλεπει ερωτικα πιστευω,πως θα περασουν τρεις αιωνες μεχρι να τον "ξεμπλοκαρω".
ειμαι τρομερα προβληματισμενη...
my net-friends help me out please!!!

----------


## soft

:Smile:  Amelie 

Eγω θα σου προτεινα ,να δωσεις λιγο περισσοτερο χρονο στον φιλο σου,και να μη τον πιεζεις να σου πει 

μπορει να μην μπορει τωρα ,να μην ηταν η καταλληλη στιγμη γ αυτον,να σου εξηγησει Δεν ειμαστε παντα ετοιμοι να εξηγησουμε ,ισως χρειαστει παρει λιγο διαστημα ωστε να αισθανθουμε εμπιστοσυνη ,και ανετα για να μιλησουμε για δικα μας πραγματα ,με καποιον 
Αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη δεν σου λεει ,δεν παιζει το ερωτικο στοιχειο 

Αυτο Amelie αν υπαρχει θα ερθει μονο του και χωρις να το καταλαβεις ,και δεν θα παρει τοσο πολυ ,πιστεψεμε  :Smile: 

Αλλα και να μην ερθει παντα ειναι ομορφη μια φιλια 



“Ένα απλο τριανταφυλλο μπορει να ειναι ο κηπος µου, ενας φιλος, ο κοσμος µου.”

Leo Buscaglia

----------


## amelie74

> “Ένα απλο τριανταφυλλο μπορει να ειναι ο κηπος µου, ενας φιλος, ο κοσμος µου.”
> Leo Buscaglia


πολυ ομορφο αυτο το αποφθεγμα σοφτ.
δεν το ειχα διαβασει.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μου. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

DELETED!!!

----------


## amelie74

DELETED!!!

----------


## researcher

amelie δεν μου αρεε που σου ειπε να μη βγειτε βολτα. Αντεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!


χρυση μου κοπελουδα αντεεεεεεεεε!!!!!


τωρα αν ημουν μαζι σου θα ηθελα να λεμεμ μαζι αντε δυνατα και τραγουδιστα για να μου περασει  :Smile: 

αντεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε και αμααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααν

----------


## amelie74

ναι ρε συ ερευνητρια προτιμησε να βγει με τον πατερα του παρα με μενα!!!
ελεοοοοος!!!!
30 ετων ειναι ρε συ ρις!οχι 10!
αλλα απο την αλλη εχει τρομερα καλο χαρακτηρα!
εξ ου και το μπερδεμα μου.

πι εσ.μου αρεσε ο αμανες σου! :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

αυτο ηταν!!!
μετα απο τρομερη εσωτερικη παλη,τα ζυγισα τα πραγματα και πηρα τις αποφασεις μου.
τον πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν απο λιγο και του ειπα οτι τον εκτιμαω πολυ,αλλα επειδη οι χαρακτηρες μας δεν ταιριαζουν,δεν θα ηθελα να συνεχιστει η φιλια μας.
μου απαντησε με ενα πολυ στενοχωρημενο υφος "καλα ενταξει".
του ευχηθηκα να ναι παντα καλα.

αρκετη "αρρωστια" υπαρχει ηδη μεσα μου,αρκετη "αρρωστια" υπαρχει στο σπιτι μου(στην αδερφη μου αναφερομαι).
δεν νομιζω οτι θα μου εκανε καλο και αλλη "αρρωστια".
και οταν λεω αρρωστια δεν αναφερομαι με ρατσιστικο τροπο στο ψυ-προβλημα του,αλλα στους δυσλειτουργικους τροπους αντιμετωπισης του προβληματος του.

δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο ενας αντρας 30 ετων,οταν δεν νιωθει καλα,αντι να προτιμαει την παρεα μιας κοπελας,να βγαινει εξω με τον μπαμπακα του.
δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο μια μητερα να αποκαλει τον τριανταχρονο γιο της "αγαπη μου" και "λατρεια μου".



*ΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ Η ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΩ
ΜΗΝ ΠΝΙΓΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΣΑΣ.
ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΝΑ "ΑΠΟΓΑΛΑΚΤΙΣΤΟΥΝ" ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΗΘΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΟΣΟΥΝ!*

και ναι σοφτ ειναι ωραιο να εχεις φιλους,αλλα εγω δεν μπορουσα να τον δω φιλικα.
ουτε ημουν σε θεση να κανω τους λεπτους χειρισμους που θα επρεπε προκειμενου να τον "ξεμπλοκαρω".
ουτε ειχα τις απαιτουμενες αντοχες.
οσο για τον χτεσινο αμανε σου researcher μου καταλαβα καλα γιατι τον εξεφρασες.
πολυ καλα.καταλαβαινω καλα τι σου θυμισε η ολη φαση (απο brother μερια)
ναι?

----------


## amelie74

Μη μου θυμώνεις μάτια μου
που φεύγω για τα ξένα
πουλί θα γίνω και θα ρθω
πάλι κοντά σε σένα

Άνοιξ' το παραθύρι σου
ξανθέ βασιλικέ μου
και με γλυκό χαμόγελο
μια καληνύχτα πες μου

Μη μου θυμώνεις μάτια μου
τώρα που θα σ' αφήσω
κι έλα για λίγο να σε δω
να σ' αποχαιρετήσω

Άνοιξ' το παραθύρι σου
ξανθέ βασιλικέ μου
και με γλυκό χαμόγελο
μια καληνύχτα πες μου

*ΑΝΤΙΟ ΜΑΡΙΕ!
ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ!*

----------


## iberis

Καλημέρα amelie,
θα σου μιλήσω αυθόρμητα κι ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγήσεις.

Χθες είπες του παιδιού να σου ανοιχτεί, να σου μιλήσει και να σε εμπιστευθεί και σήμερα του "έκλεισες" την πόρτα στα μούτρα!! Πολύ "φορτωμένη" ξύπνησες. Σκέψου όμως ότι δεν υπάρχεις μόνο εσύ σε αυτόν τον κόσμο. 
Ξαναδιάβασε αυτά που έγραψες... Κάνεις υποδείξεις στους γονείς των άλλων όταν από τους δικούς σου απαιτείς την συνεχή προσοχή τους! Οι γονείς είναι γονείς και κάνουν και λάθη και δεν έχουν την γνώση πολλές φορές για να ξέρουν πώς να αντιμετωπίσουν μία κατάσταση. Ειδικά οι υπερπροστατευτικοί γονείς, όταν βλέπουν τα παιδιά τους να περνάνε μία δύσκολη κατάσταση (όπως ψύχωση), προσπαθούν να κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να τα κάνουν να νιώσουν καλύτερα, χωρίς να εννοώ ότι αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Είναι όμως κάτι που συμβαίνει και μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω ως ένα σημείο..εσύ δεν μπορείς γιατί? Μήπως εσένα κάτι σου θυμίζει αυτό (από sister μεριά) όπως, κατά την γνώμη μου, άστοχα υπονοείς για την researcher? Επίσης, πρώτη φορά ακούς μάνα να εκφράζεται με γλυκόλογα για τον γιο της? Το 99% των μανάδων έχουν υπερβολική αδυναμία στους γιους, τους κακομαθαίνουν, τους φέρονται σαν μωρά, κλπ κλπ. Από κει και πέρα είναι θέμα του κάθε γιου κατά πόσο επηρεάζεται από την μάνα του. 
Δεν ξέρεις σε τι φάση βρίσκεται και τί έχει αντιμετωπίσει στη ζωή του για να τον κρίνεις. Το κάνεις συνέχεια αυτό για πολλούς...Κουράζομαι εγώ όταν τα διαβάζω, εσύ δεν κουράζεσαι που σκέφτεσαι έτσι?

Νομίζω ότι στο έχω ξαναπεί. Όταν σε διαβάζω, νομίζω ότι περιμένεις ένα θαύμα για να αλλάξουν όλα. Δεν αλλάζουν όμως τα πράγματα σε μια στιγμή χωρίς προσπάθεια. 
Δεν θέλω όμως και να σε αδικήσω, πιστεύω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχεις κάνει αρκετά θετικά βήματα. Πολύ σημαντικό ήταν μάλιστα το ότι αποφάσισες επιτέλους να πας σε ψυχολόγο και να δουλέψεις θέματα που σε απασχολούν. Άμα θέλεις να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου, δούλεψε τις λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις και στάσεις σου σε κάποια πράγματα που σε καθιστούν δυσλειτουργική στη ζωή σου και αντικατέστησέ τες με νέες που θα σε κάνουν να δεις τον κόσμο διαφορετικό (χμ λίγο επιστημονικά το έθεσα αλλά ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητή). Με λίγα λόγια, μην προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τους υπόλοιπους αλλά προσπάθησε για την προσωπική αλλαγή σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καλημέρα amelie,
> θα σου μιλήσω αυθόρμητα κι ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγήσεις.
> 
> Χθες είπες του παιδιού να σου ανοιχτεί, να σου μιλήσει και να σε εμπιστευθεί και σήμερα του "έκλεισες" την πόρτα στα μούτρα!! Πολύ "φορτωμένη" ξύπνησες. Σκέψου όμως ότι δεν υπάρχεις μόνο εσύ σε αυτόν τον κόσμο. 
> Ξαναδιάβασε αυτά που έγραψες... Κάνεις υποδείξεις στους γονείς των άλλων όταν από τους δικούς σου απαιτείς την συνεχή προσοχή τους! Οι γονείς είναι γονείς και κάνουν και λάθη και δεν έχουν την γνώση πολλές φορές για να ξέρουν πώς να αντιμετωπίσουν μία κατάσταση. Ειδικά οι υπερπροστατευτικοί γονείς, όταν βλέπουν τα παιδιά τους να περνάνε μία δύσκολη κατάσταση (όπως ψύχωση), προσπαθούν να κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να τα κάνουν να νιώσουν καλύτερα, χωρίς να εννοώ ότι αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Είναι όμως κάτι που συμβαίνει και μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω ως ένα σημείο..εσύ δεν μπορείς γιατί? Μήπως εσένα κάτι σου θυμίζει αυτό (από sister μεριά) όπως, κατά την γνώμη μου, άστοχα υπονοείς για την researcher? Επίσης, πρώτη φορά ακούς μάνα να εκφράζεται με γλυκόλογα για τον γιο της? Το 99% των μανάδων έχουν υπερβολική αδυναμία στους γιους, τους κακομαθαίνουν, τους φέρονται σαν μωρά, κλπ κλπ. Από κει και πέρα είναι θέμα του κάθε γιου κατά πόσο επηρεάζεται από την μάνα του. 
> Δεν ξέρεις σε τι φάση βρίσκεται και τί έχει αντιμετωπίσει στη ζωή του για να τον κρίνεις. Το κάνεις συνέχεια αυτό για πολλούς...Κουράζομαι εγώ όταν τα διαβάζω, εσύ δεν κουράζεσαι που σκέφτεσαι έτσι?
> 
> Νομίζω ότι στο έχω ξαναπεί. Όταν σε διαβάζω, νομίζω ότι περιμένεις ένα θαύμα για να αλλάξουν όλα. Δεν αλλάζουν όμως τα πράγματα σε μια στιγμή χωρίς προσπάθεια. 
> Δεν θέλω όμως και να σε αδικήσω, πιστεύω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχεις κάνει αρκετά θετικά βήματα. Πολύ σημαντικό ήταν μάλιστα το ότι αποφάσισες επιτέλους να πας σε ψυχολόγο και να δουλέψεις θέματα που σε απασχολούν. Άμα θέλεις να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου, δούλεψε τις λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις και στάσεις σου σε κάποια πράγματα που σε καθιστούν δυσλειτουργική στη ζωή σου και αντικατέστησέ τες με νέες που θα σε κάνουν να δεις τον κόσμο διαφορετικό (χμ λίγο επιστημονικά το έθεσα αλλά ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητή). Με λίγα λόγια, μην προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τους υπόλοιπους αλλά προσπάθησε για την προσωπική αλλαγή σου.


....συμφωνώ....

αμελί...από τη μια πας να πολεμήσεις τον εγωκεντρισμό σου, από την άλλη τον αφήνεις ελεύθερο για μια στιγμή και γίνεται θηρίο.
Το ίδιο έκανες και με τον Μάριο. Τον πήρες να του πεις να σταματήσει η φιλία σας, ενώ στην πραγματικοτητα ήθελες να του τραβηξεις την προσοχή, να σε ρωτήσει τι και πως και να νιώσεις πως υπάρχεις με κάποιο τρόπο στη ζωή του.
Σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα τον έπαιρνες τηλ να του γάλεις αμελοδιάγγελμα, "σταματά εδώ η φιλία μας".
Καταρχή τι πατάτα ήταν αυτή? Μπορουσες κάλιστα να εξαφανιστείς και αν σε ξαναπαιρνε να ελεγες πως είχες δουλειά.
Ξέρεις τι έκανες τώρα? Θα το συζητησει με τους γονείς του, θα στεναχωρηθεί, αν στεναχωρηθεί αλλά θα μπεις απ το περιβάλλον του σε μαύρη λίστα και αν το μετανιώσεις, πολύ δύσκολα να σε ξανασυμπαθήσουν.
Μη ξεχνάμε πως έχεις να κάνεις με ένα παιδί με προβλήματα που σίγουρα οι δικοι του δεν θα αφήσουν κανένα να παίζει με την ψυχολογία του..... :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Ο Μαριος θα στενοχωρηθηκε πολυ φανταζομαι , αλλα χιλιες φορες καλυτερα για αυτον που δεν προχωρησατε την φιλια σας.

----------


## amelie74

απο την στιγμη που πηρα μια οριστικη αποφαση και μαλιστα εσβησα το τηλεφωνο του,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειλικρινα σε τι βοηθανε ολα αυτα που μου γραφετε.
ας μην ξεχναμε οτι αυτο ειναι ενα φορουμ αλληλουποστηριξης και οχι επικρισης.
ειχα την εντυπωση οτι εγω ειμαι "συμφορουμιτισα" σας και οχι ο Μαριος.
(και αναφερομαι κυριως σε σενα keep και στα σκληρα σου λογια).

----------


## keep_walking

> (και αναφερομαι κυριως σε σενα keep και στα σκληρα σου λογια).


Δεν ειναι σκληρα , εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ που εχεις κανει περι του Μαριου (ντροπαλος , εσωστρεφης κλπ κλπ) και εσενα και ειναι το συμπερασμα που καταληγω.

----------


## amelie74

> Δεν ειναι σκληρα , εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ που εχεις κανει περι του Μαριου (ντροπαλος , εσωστρεφης κλπ κλπ) και εσενα και ειναι το συμπερασμα που καταληγω.


εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να βγαζεις τα συμπερασματα σου οπως και να μην με εκτιμας,ομως θα ηθελα να σε παρακαλεσω να μην συνεχισουμε τον διαλογο αυτο και να καταληξουμε σε καυγα γιατι βρισκομαι σε πολυ ευαλωτη φαση.

----------


## keep_walking

> εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να βγαζεις τα συμπερασματα σου οπως και να μην με εκτιμας,ομως θα ηθελα να σε παρακαλεσω να μην συνεχισουμε τον διαλογο αυτο και να καταληξουμε σε καυγα γιατι βρισκομαι σε πολυ ευαλωτη φαση.


Φυσικα , οχι αλλωστε με τα δικα σου λογια θα απαντουσα εαν υπηρχε ακομα το νημα...που νομιζω σβηστηκε. Δεν ειπα σωνει και καλα οτι πρεπει να βγαινεις με τον Μαριο , απλως καλυτερα για τον Μαριο που εγινε ετσι , οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να νοιωθεις ασχημα για αυτον.

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελι....το θέμα δεν είναι να πηγαίνουμε με τα νερα σου με το αδιασειστο επιχειρημα, "εγω ειμαι συμφορουμιτισα σας, ο Μάριος όχι".
Κάνεις μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια να γνωρίσεις τον εαυτό σου και να κάνεις καλύτερη τη ζωή σου.
Αν καθόμαστε όλοι εδώ να σε νταντεύουμε, να ξέρεις πως μόνο εσυ θα χάσεις από αυτό. Πρέπει να ακους την αλήθεια και να τη δουλεύεις μέσα σου. Όχι μονο εσύ, όλοι μας. Αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός της επικοινωνίας.
Ο κηπ σου είπε ότι σου είπαμε όλοι και δεν πιστεύω πως έχει δώσει ποτέ δικαίωμα εδώ μέσα να δείξει κακοπροαίρετος, ούτε να παίξει με την ψυχολογία του καθένα.
Είσαι σε ευάλωτη φαση λες. Σκέφτηκες πως είναι ο Μάριος?
Σκέφτηκες πως αυτός μπορέι να πληγώθηκε με την απόφαση σου ειδικά ότανα υτή προέκυψε από το τίποτα?
Το παιδί είναι άρρωστο, γιατί να το επιβαρύνεις και άλλο? Ας μην ξανάπαιρνες τηλ, ήταν πολύ πιο απλό και αναίμακτο από το να τον βάλεις στη διαδικασία της απόρριψης που δεν νομίζω πως του αξίζει από τη στιγμή που δεν σου έκανε απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## arktos

> ....συμφωνώ....
> 
> αμελί...από τη μια πας να πολεμήσεις τον εγωκεντρισμό σου, από την άλλη τον αφήνεις ελεύθερο για μια στιγμή και γίνεται θηρίο.
> Το ίδιο έκανες και με τον Μάριο. Τον πήρες να του πεις να σταματήσει η φιλία σας, ενώ στην πραγματικοτητα ήθελες να του τραβηξεις την προσοχή, να σε ρωτήσει τι και πως και να νιώσεις πως υπάρχεις με κάποιο τρόπο στη ζωή του.
> Σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα τον έπαιρνες τηλ να του γάλεις αμελοδιάγγελμα, "σταματά εδώ η φιλία μας".
> Καταρχή τι πατάτα ήταν αυτή? Μπορουσες κάλιστα να εξαφανιστείς και αν σε ξαναπαιρνε να ελεγες πως είχες δουλειά.
> Ξέρεις τι έκανες τώρα? Θα το συζητησει με τους γονείς του, θα στεναχωρηθεί, αν στεναχωρηθεί αλλά θα μπεις απ το περιβάλλον του σε μαύρη λίστα και αν το μετανιώσεις, πολύ δύσκολα να σε ξανασυμπαθήσουν.
> Μη ξεχνάμε πως έχεις να κάνεις με ένα παιδί με προβλήματα που σίγουρα οι δικοι του δεν θα αφήσουν κανένα να παίζει με την ψυχολογία του.....



μπορεί να έχω χάσει επεισόδια με το μάριο, αλλά θεοφανία, σιγά πια...
30 χρονών κ με προβλήματα και?
τί είναι μωρό?
θα τη βάλουν οι γονείς του σε μπλακ λιστ?
τί είναι ?
ναρκομανής?
εγώ την κορη μου που είναι 11 δν την εμποδίζω να κάνει παρέα με αυτούς που θέλει.
κ όταν δν μου αρέσει κάτι στις παρέες της, απλά θα προσπαθήσω να της το δείξω χωρίς να δείξω πως επιμένω, 
γιατί ξέρω πως από αντίδραση θα πετυχω το αντίθετο.
εδώ μου φαίνεται πως μιλάμε για 5χρονο.
στο κάτω κάτω κ η αμελί προβλήματα έχει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μπορεί να έχω χάσει επεισόδια με το μάριο, αλλά θεοφανία, σιγά πια...
> 30 χρονών κ με προβλήματα και?
> τί είναι μωρό?
> θα τη βάλουν οι γονείς του σε μπλακ λιστ?
> τί είναι ?
> ναρκομανής?
> εγώ την κορη μου που είναι 11 δν την εμποδίζω να κάνει παρέα με αυτούς που θέλει.
> κ όταν δν μου αρέσει κάτι στις παρέες της, απλά θα προσπαθήσω να της το δείξω χωρίς να δείξω πως επιμένω, 
> γιατί ξέρω πως από αντίδραση θα πετυχω το αντίθετο.
> ...


άρκτος καταλαβαίνω την ευαισθησία σου για την αμελί, αλλά την ίδια θα πρέπει να έχουμε και με τον Μάριο, καθώς όμως μας έχει πει το παιδί είναι 30 αλλά απο το 16 έχει ψύχωση και απ ότι φαίνεται βαριά ώστε να μην έχει κάνει ουτε σχέση στη ζωή του και γι αυτό προφανώς είναι και τόσο υπερπροστατευτικοι οι γονεις του.
Εγώ εκεί αντέδρασα με την αμελί. Αν μη τι άλλο, είναι πολύ πιο ελαφριά περίπτωση από κείνον και θα πρεπε να του φερθεί πιο λεπτεπίλεπτα.

----------


## amelie74

> Είσαι σε ευάλωτη φαση λες. Σκέφτηκες πως είναι ο Μάριος?
> Σκέφτηκες πως αυτός μπορέι να πληγώθηκε με την απόφαση σου ειδικά ότανα υτή προέκυψε από το τίποτα?


εσυ που με γνωριζεις γυρω στα 3 χρονια,πιστευεις ειλικρινα οτι δεν σκεφτομαι περα απο τον εαυτο μου και το πως νιωθει ο Μαριος αυτη τη στιγμη?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εσυ που με γνωριζεις γυρω στα 3 χρονια,πιστευεις ειλικρινα οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν σκεφτομαι περα απο τον εαυτο μου και το πως νιωθει ο Μαριος αυτη τη στιγμη?


όχι και όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε τις καλές και τις κακές μας στιγμές.
τι ήθελες να σου πω? Πως αυτό που έκανες ήταν σωστό?
Πιστεύεις πως βοήθησε κανένα?

----------


## amelie74

αρκτε σε ευχαριστω.
(οχι επειδη με "χαιδευεις" αλλα επειδη με καταλαβαινεις).

----------


## amelie74

> όχι και όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε τις καλές και τις κακές μας στιγμές.
> τι ήθελες να σου πω? Πως αυτό που έκανες ήταν σωστό?
> Πιστεύεις πως βοήθησε κανένα?


εμενα με βοηθησε παντως γιατι βασανιζομουνα πολυ καιρο με αυτη ολη αυτη την ιστορια.
οσο για τον Μαριο ναι νιωθω πολυ ασχημα για το οτι τον πληγωσα,αλλα νομιζω οτι *Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ,ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΘΕΙΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ,ΟΣΟ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΨΥΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ*.

----------


## arktos

παιδιά, ειπα κ πριν πως ο μαριος ειναι 30. ναι?
ναι έχει ψυχωση.
αυτό όμως τί σημαινει πως οι γονεις θα οριζουν τη ζωή του.
άλλωστε εγω πιστεύω πως θα ξαναμιλησουν.
το να τσακωθεις στο τηλ δν σημαίνει πως τελείωσε μια σχέση.
όποια κ αν ήταν αυτή.

----------


## amelie74

οχι αρκτε μου δεν θα ξαναμιλησουμε.
εσβησα οπως ειπα το τηλεφωνο του και εκεινος αποκλειεται να με ξαναπαρει τηλ.

----------


## arktos

δν το ξερεις αυτό.
χωρις να θελω να σου δωσω ελπιδες.

----------


## claire

> απο την στιγμη που πηρα μια οριστικη αποφαση και μαλιστα εσβησα το τηλεφωνο του,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειλικρινα σε τι βοηθανε ολα αυτα που μου γραφετε.
> ας μην ξεχναμε οτι αυτο ειναι ενα φορουμ αλληλουποστηριξης και οχι επικρισης.
> ειχα την εντυπωση οτι εγω ειμαι "συμφορουμιτισα" σας και οχι ο Μαριος.
> (και αναφερομαι κυριως σε σενα keep και στα σκληρα σου λογια).


βοηθάνε στο να δεις ότι μάλλον έδρασες κάπως παρορμητικά και υπερβολικά, έτσι ώστε όταν θα βρεθείς ξανά σε κάτι ανάλογο να προσπαθήσεις να αποτρέψεις μια παρόμοια αντίδραση.

----------


## amelie74

*ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...ΠΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΠΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΜΑΡΙΟΥ.

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ(ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ),ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ "ΞΕΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΩ" ΑΠΟ "ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΕΣ" ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ Χ,Ψ,Ζ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ.

ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΟΡΜΗΤΙΚΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ.

ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΜΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΑ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΛΗΞΕ.

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ "ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ" ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ,ΑΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ.

ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ-ΣΥΜΜΑΧΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ,Η ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΩΣ ΣΥΜΜΑΧΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΑΝΙΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ.*

----------


## marian_m

> αυτο ηταν!!!
> μετα απο τρομερη εσωτερικη παλη,τα ζυγισα τα πραγματα και πηρα τις αποφασεις μου.
> τον πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν απο λιγο και του ειπα οτι τον εκτιμαω πολυ,αλλα επειδη οι χαρακτηρες μας δεν ταιριαζουν,δεν θα ηθελα να συνεχιστει η φιλια μας.
> μου απαντησε με ενα πολυ στενοχωρημενο υφος "καλα ενταξει".
> του ευχηθηκα να ναι παντα καλα.
> 
> αρκετη "αρρωστια" υπαρχει ηδη μεσα μου,αρκετη "αρρωστια" υπαρχει στο σπιτι μου(στην αδερφη μου αναφερομαι).
> δεν νομιζω οτι θα μου εκανε καλο και αλλη "αρρωστια".
> και οταν λεω αρρωστια δεν αναφερομαι με ρατσιστικο τροπο στο ψυ-προβλημα του,αλλα στους δυσλειτουργικους τροπους αντιμετωπισης του προβληματος του.
> ...


Πιστεύω ότι έκανες ότι είναι καλύτερο για σένα και καλό θα είναι να τηρήσεις αυτή τη στάση και να μην αλλάξεις γνώμη.
Είναι ολοφάνερο απ' όσα περιέγραψες ότι δεν είναι ένας "φυσιολογικός" άντρας 30 χρόνων, αλλά ένα παιδάκι. 
Θα ήταν λάθος (και για τους δυο σας) να το παίξεις η ψυχολόγος του, η νοσοκόμα του, η μαμά του. 
Και δε νομίζω ότι αυτό σε κάνει κακιά ή εγωίστρια.

----------


## amelie74

> Θα ήταν λάθος (και για τους δυο σας) να το παίξεις η ψυχολόγος του, η νοσοκόμα του, η μαμά του. 
> *Και δε νομίζω ότι αυτό σε κάνει κακιά ή εγωίστρια*.


και γω καπως ετσι το βλεπω πλεον κοριτσι μου.

----------


## Sofia

Εγω παλι Αμελι, νομιζω οτι στις σχεσεις μπορει να χρειαστει να παιξουμε και τον ψυχολογο, και την νοσοκομα, και την μαμα και καθολου δεν πειραζει αν ξερουμε ποτε το κανουμε και οτι...το κανουμε. Αρκει να μην ειναι συνεχεια ενας ρολος η σχεση. Διαφορετικα, βρισκουμε εναν πολυ ισορροπημενο ανθρωπο με λυμενα ολα τα ψυχολογικα του κ κανουμε μια σχεση. Κ προβλημα κανενα, αραγε τοτε? Δεν λεω να κανεις μια σχεση ντε κ καλα με εναν ανθρωπο που εχει σοβαρα ψυχικα θεματα....αλλα νομιζω οτι το σκεφτεσαι πολυ.

1. Απο τι πασχει 2. πώς ειναι οι γονεις του απεναντι σου 3.πώς ειναι η σχεση του με τους γονεις του κ.....πάει λεγοντας.

Εγω θα λεγα να εστιασεις σε σενα κ σ αυτον. πώς νιωθεις μαζι του? πώς νιωθεις γι αυτον? σου λέει κατι σαν ανθρωπος? χωρις αναλυσεις κ υπερ-αναλυσεις.π

Κ τα υπολοιπα θα τα δεις στην πορεια. Εκ των προτερων, κ εκ του ασφαλους και θεωρητικα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις. Επισης νιωθω πώς βιαζεσαι...βιαζεσαι να βγαλεις συμπερασματα: για ολους κ οχι μονο για τον Μαριο. μηπως να δωσεις λιγο χρονο στην οποια διαδικασια...χωρις να βιαζεσαι για το τελος? για το αποτελεσμα?

Φιλικα,ε? :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> *ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...ΠΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΠΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΜΑΡΙΟΥ.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ(ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ),ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ "ΞΕΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΩ" ΑΠΟ "ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΕΣ" ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ Χ,Ψ,Ζ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΟΡΜΗΤΙΚΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
> ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ.
> 
> ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΜΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΑ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΛΗΞΕ.
> 
> ...


αμελί δεν με τρομαζουν τα μπολτ σου...
Αν θες να σου λέμε ότι σε συμφέρει και σε κάνει να τα έχεις καλά με τη συνειδηση σου, τότε πεστο να μην ξαναγράψω στο θέμα σου.
Στο είπα και άλλη φορά: κάνω παρέα με άτομο με διπολική με εκατό προβλήματα περισσότερα από τα δικα σου και όμως την παλεύει και δεν γκρινιάζει συνέχεια ακόμη και αν χαλάσει ο καιρός.
Και για να το τελειώνουμε θα δανειστώ αυτό που ειπε ο κηπ: καλύτερα που έκοψες με τον Μαριο, πρώτα απ όλα για το δικο του το καλό.

----------


## claire

εμένα αυτό που μου φάνηκε κάπως υπερβολικό και παρορμητικό ( και δεν θα σε χαρακτήριζα κακιά ή εγωίστρια προφανώς) είναι το ότι πηρες μια τόσο δραστική απόφαση, του ανακοίνωσες δηλαδή ότι δεν θες να έχεις σχέσεις μαζί του και έσβησες και τα τηλ. 
για μένα μια πιο νορμάλ αντίδραση θα ήταν να κρατήσεις αποστάσεις, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κόψεις και κάθε επαφή. κανένας καφές δηλαδή μια στο τόσο, χωρίς πολλές απαιτήσεις ή προσδοκίες. γιατί να πρέπει να κόβεις τόσο απότομα από ένα άτομο που δεν σου έκανε και κάτι (τουλάχιστον όχι επίτηδες).

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανια
δεν θελω να μου γραφει κανεις οτι με συμφερει.
εδω μεσα ο καθενας εχει το δικαιωμα να εκφραζεται ελευθερα.
απλα θεωρω οτι αν δεν με εκτιμας για τον οποιονδηποτε λογο(επειδη γκρινιαζω,επειδη δεν φερθηκα καλα στον Μαριο κλπ κλπ) ειναι πολυ προτιμοτερο να μην μου γραφεις καθολου,παρα να γραφεις σχολια του τυπου "καλυτερα που εκοψες απο τον Μαριο, πρωτα απ ολα για το δικο του καλο".

----------


## amelie74

> εμένα αυτό που μου φάνηκε κάπως υπερβολικό και παρορμητικό ( και δεν θα σε χαρακτήριζα κακιά ή εγωίστρια προφανώς) είναι το ότι πηρες μια τόσο δραστική απόφαση, του ανακοίνωσες δηλαδή ότι δεν θες να έχεις σχέσεις μαζί του και έσβησες και τα τηλ.


αυτο claire το εκανα για να μην αφησω στον εαυτο το περιθωριο για αλλες αμφιθυμικες τασεις.(κοινως μπαλατζαρισματα)
το σκεφτηκα πολυ,παλεψα με το μεσα μου και τελικα εγειρε η πλατσιγγα προς τα εκει που εγειρε.

----------


## amelie74

> για μένα μια πιο νορμάλ αντίδραση θα ήταν να κρατήσεις αποστάσεις, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κόψεις και κάθε επαφή. κανένας καφές δηλαδή μια στο τόσο, χωρίς πολλές απαιτήσεις ή προσδοκίες. γιατί να πρέπει να κόβεις τόσο απότομα από ένα άτομο που δεν σου έκανε και κάτι (τουλάχιστον όχι επίτηδες).


δεν μπορουσα να τον δω φιλικα και απο την αλλη η λογικη μου,μου ελεγε να μην τον βλεπω πλεον ερωτικα.

----------


## Lou!

εγω συμφωνω με την κλαιρ. πολυ ασπρο μαυρο αμελι. κ οντως το μπερδεψες το παιδι. τη μια μερα "ανοιξου μου", την αλλη "δε θελω να σε ξαναδω στη ζωη μου"! ηταν απαραιτητο να τον παρεις τηλ? αφου δεν ηθελες να τον ξαναδεις, ας μην τον επαιρνες! τι νοημα ειχε? απο εκει κ περα συμφωνω με την αρκτο κ τη μαριαν οτι ηταν 30 χρονων μουλαρος κ αν οι γονεις του τον εχουν χαιδεμενο δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη κ η αμελι να του κανει τη νταντα. ομως να τηρεις μια σταθερη συμπεριφορα. τη μια μερα ετσι κ την αλλη γιουβετσι μπερδευει τον αλλο.

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον...κατεληξα σε ορισμενα συμπερασματα:

μερικες εδω μεσα την εχουν δει ψυχαναλυτριες(βλεπε iberis)και αραδιαζουν βαρυγδουπες λογοροιες,οι οποιες δεν νομιζω πως γινονται με στοχο να με βοηθησουν,αλλα για να εντυπωσιασουν. 

καποιοι αλλοι θεωρω οτι ταυτιστηκαν με τον Μαριο επειδη εχουν την ιδια παθηση(βλεπε keep) και γι αυτο πετανε κακιες του τυπου "καλυτερα για τον Μαριο που ξεκοψατε την φιλια σας".

επισης θεωρω οτι η Θεοφανια,παρολο που στο παρελθον με εχει βοηθησει με τα λογια της,ειπε αυτα που ειπε, επειδη ειναι κολλητη με τον keep και ειναι αναμενομενο να εχουν παρομοιες αντιληψεις οπως και το να αλληλουποστηριζονται.

τελος θεωρω οτι εδω μεσα υπαρχουν αρκετα ατομα (λου,αρκτος,σοφια κ.α.) τα οποια τα εκτιμω και τα ευχαριστω,οχι γιατι πανε με τα νερα μου(οπως θα σπευσουν να εικασουν ορισμενοι),αλλα επειδη νιωθω πως καταλαβαινουν τα ζορια που περναω και η οποια κριτικη τους ειναι καλοπροαιρετη.
αυτα.

----------


## keep_walking

> λοιπον...κατεληξα σε ορισμενα συμπερασματα:
> 
> μερικες εδω μεσα την εχουν δει ψυχαναλυτριες(βλεπε iberis)και αραδιαζουν βαρυγδουπες λογοροιες,οι οποιες δεν νομιζω πως γινονται με στοχο να με βοηθησουν,αλλα για να εντυπωσιασουν. 
> 
> καποιοι αλλοι θεωρω οτι ταυτιστηκαν με τον Μαριο επειδη εχουν την ιδια παθηση(βλεπε keep) και γι αυτο πετανε κακιες του τυπου "καλυτερα για τον Μαριο που ξεκοψατε την φιλια σας".
> 
> επισης θεωρω οτι η Θεοφανια,παρολο που στο παρελθον με εχει βοηθησει με τα λογια της,ειπε αυτα που ειπε, επειδη ειναι κολλητη με τον keep και ειναι αναμενομενο να εχουν παρομοιες αντιληψεις οπως και το να αλληλουποστηριζονται.
> 
> τελος θεωρω οτι εδω μεσα υπαρχουν αρκετα ατομα (λου,αρκτος,σοφια κ.α.) τα οποια τα εκτιμω και τα ευχαριστω,οχι γιατι πανε με τα νερα μου(οπως θα σπευσουν να εικασουν ορισμενοι),αλλα επειδη νιωθω πως καταλαβαινουν τα ζορια που περναω και η οποια κριτικη τους ειναι καλοπροαιρετη.
> αυτα.


Αν σου ελεγα , συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφεις δυστυχως για τον Μαριο ξεκοψες...θα ηταν ανεκδοτο ακομα και για τα δικα σου αυτια πιστευω...αν μπορεις να δεις τι γραφεις.

----------


## amelie74

προτιμω να κραταω τις αποψεις που εχουν για μενα,ατομα τα οποια με εχουν γνωρισει καλυτερα :Smile:

----------


## iberis

> λοιπον...κατεληξα σε ορισμενα συμπερασματα:
> 
> μερικες εδω μεσα την εχουν δει ψυχαναλυτριες(βλεπε iberis)και αραδιαζουν βαρυγδουπες λογοροιες,οι οποιες δεν νομιζω πως γινονται με στοχο να με βοηθησουν,αλλα για να εντυπωσιασουν. 
> 
> καποιοι αλλοι θεωρω οτι ταυτιστηκαν με τον Μαριο επειδη εχουν την ιδια παθηση(βλεπε keep) και γι αυτο πετανε κακιες του τυπου "καλυτερα για τον Μαριο που ξεκοψατε την φιλια σας".
> 
> επισης θεωρω οτι η Θεοφανια,παρολο που στο παρελθον με εχει βοηθησει με τα λογια της,ειπε αυτα που ειπε, επειδη ειναι κολλητη με τον keep και ειναι αναμενομενο να εχουν παρομοιες αντιληψεις οπως και το να αλληλουποστηριζονται.
> 
> τελος θεωρω οτι εδω μεσα υπαρχουν αρκετα ατομα (λου,αρκτος,σοφια κ.α.) τα οποια τα εκτιμω και τα ευχαριστω,οχι γιατι πανε με τα νερα μου(οπως θα σπευσουν να εικασουν ορισμενοι),αλλα επειδη νιωθω πως καταλαβαινουν τα ζορια που περναω και η οποια κριτικη τους ειναι καλοπροαιρετη.
> αυτα.


Εντάξει, τώρα τι να σου πω... σκέφτηκα να κάνω λίγο χιούμορ με αυτά που γράφεις αλλά μαζί σου και το χιούμορ χάνει το νόημά του!

Bye!

----------


## amelie74

bye bye  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

ωραια, αμελι.
αφου ξεπαστρεψες τις μισες αποψεις σαν κακοπροαιρετες η απο ταπεινα κινητρα υποκινουμενες, κρατησες τις αλλες μισες ως καλοπροαιρετες και βοηθητικες.(σοφια,λου, αρκτος)
μονο που συμβαινει να ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ πανω- κατω!!!
δεν το προσεξες??????

ουτε και σε αυτες απαντας κατι επι της ουσιας , ουτε δειχνεις καμια ανησυχια για την συμπεριφορα σου προς το ατομο το οποιο οι αλλοι ειχαν κολλητο η αγαπητο και υποστηριξαν(σε αντιθεση με σενα που εχουν προσωπικα μαζι σου)....

----------


## claire

αν όντως τον βλέπεις μόνο ερώτικά καλά έκανες και ξέκοψες. όμως, δεν έπρεπε να του το ανακοινώσεις μωρέ, θα ταράχτηκε κι αυτός φαντάζομαι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελί...εκτίθεσαι και κατά βάθος το ξέρεις...
Τα βαζεις με όσους έχουν διαφορετική άποψη από σένα, που σημαίνει πως δεν θες διάλογο αλλά να σου χαιδεύουν τα αυτιά.
Αν θες να κοροιδευεις τον εαυτό σου, κάντο.
Όμως έτσι δεν κάνεις κακό σε κανέναν άλλο πέρα από σένα. Εμείς είμαστε άγνωστοι. Σου πούμε δεν σου πούμε τη γνώμη μας, δεν μας κοστίζει τίποτα ούτε κερδίζουμε κάτι με το να σε ταράξουμε. Κάτσε και σκέψου λίγο παραπέρα απο σένα.
Στα λέω πολύ φιλικά και με καμία εμπάθεια.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ας πάρω κι εγώ το ρίσκο.λολ
Αμελί, συμφωνώ με τη marian_m, όσο και με τις δικές σου εκτιμήσεις για τις δυσλειτουργίες που θα είχε-πιθανότατα-μία ερωτική σχέση ανάμεσα στους δυο σας. Βασισμένη σε όσα στοιχεία έδωσες επιπλέον-στη ροή της γραπτής συζήτησης- φυσικά. Αλλά εντάξει η ερωτική σχέση, οκ, είχε κάποιες προδιαγραφές που σου φάνηκαν αρνητικές, καλά έκανες και αποφάσισες ανάλογα με τη δική σου κρίση για το ζήτημα. Αλλά γιατί απόκλεισες άλλου είδους σχέση? Μπορεί να δημιουργούσατε μία σχέση φιλίας, οπότε η σχέση εξάρτησης από τη μητέρα του να μην είχε να παίζει κεντρικό ρόλο. Μήπως φοβήθηκες περισσότερο εσένα παρά αυτόν εν προκειμένω?
Και ξέρεις, σκέφτηκα για μία στιγμή το ίδιο με την iberis, πως καμιά φορά υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να γίνεται αυστηρός σε χαρακτηριστικά που βλέπει στον άλλον και φοβάται στον εαυτό του. Δηλαδή, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς πως για ό,τι κατηγορείς τον Μάριο, αντίστοιχα κι εκείνος θα μπορούσε να σε κατηγορήσει για το ίδιο που εσύ θεωρείς μεμπτό στη δική του οικογένεια. Το έχεις σκεφτεί έτσι? Και πως αφού θεωρείς τις δικές σου ξέχωρες συνθήκες ζωής "έναν αγώνα τιτάνειο", γιατί να μη δεις τον αγώνα του άλλου (του Μάριου) κάτω από το ίδιο πρίσμα? Και αντί να τον μειώνεις για ό,τι ζει να τον εκτιμάς ως συνοδοιπόρο σε παρόμοια βιώματα και αγώνες? Λεω γω τώρα.

----------


## amelie74

καλα εκανες και το πηρες το ρισκο Ηρω μου.(το χεις το ψυχαναλυτικο  :Wink: )

και για σενα Θεοφανια αναθεωρησα και δεν αμφισβητω πλεον τις προθεσεις σου,παρολο που δεν μου αρεσε καθολου η φραση του κιπ την οποια υιοθετησες.
αλλα ας τα ξεχασουμε αυτα καλυτερα.
με εχεις βοηθησει στο παρελθον και περα απο ευφυια διαθετεις και αστειρευτο χιουμορ(δεν θα ξεχασω αυτο το περι προικας μου μου λεγες να του αναφερω και πολλα ακομα ποστ σου τα οποια διαβαζω και ξαναδιαβαζω και χαμογελαω).
και ξερεις κατι ακομα και να μαλωνεις με ευφυη ατομα ειναι διαφορετικο απο το να μαλωνεις με "ηλιθιους".
εξ αλλου ολοι εχουμε τις καλες και τις κακες στιγμες μας.
σε ολους παιζει μεσα μας και το καλο και το καλο.
κανεις δεν ειναι αμιγως καλος η κακος.
ουτε εγω, ουτε εσυ ,ουτε κανεις.

δεν μπορω να σας γραψω αυτη τη στιγμη περισσοτερα.
το μονο που μπορω να σας πω ειναι οτι υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα επανασυνδεσης της φιλιας μας με τον Μαριο.

και η ψυχολογος μου η Βικυ,αυτα που μου ειπατε εσεις περιπου μου ειπε.
οτι ηταν αποτομη και ατσαλη η κινηση μου.
και με εβαλε να σκεφτω καποια πραγματα.
και σεις το χετε το ψυχαναλυτικο αλλα εκεινη λογικο ειναι το χει λιγο περισσοτερο,γιατι αν μη τι αλλο εχει ιδρωσει ο κωλος της στα εδρανα και στη μελετη τοσα χρονια,οποτε λογικο ειναι να εχει και το καταλληλο υφος στο να μου πει καποια πραγματα ακομα και αν ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια επι της ουσιας με αυτα που μου ειπατε εσεις. 

να ειστε ολοι καλα και ευχηθειτε μου να μην σπασει η καρδια μου απο το αδιακοπο ντουκου-ντουκου μεχρι το απογευμα που θα του τηλεφωνησω.

και για μια ακομη φορα ευγνωμονω τον Θεο που μου εστειλε την Βικυ(την ψυχολογο).

πι.ες. αχ βρε Μαριακι μου που να ξερες οτι εχεις γινει "διασημος" σε τοσο κοσμο,γιατι βλεπω απο τα στατιστικα οτι η επισκεψιμοτητα του θεματος μου ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> καλα εκανες και το πηρες το ρισκο Ηρω μου.(το χεις το ψυχαναλυτικο )
> 
> και για σενα Θεοφανια αναθεωρησα και δεν αμφισβητω πλεον τις προθεσεις σου,παρολο που δεν μου αρεσε καθολου η φραση του κιπ την οποια υιοθετησες.
> αλλα ας τα ξεχασουμε αυτα καλυτερα.
> με εχεις βοηθησει στο παρελθον και περα απο ευφυια διαθετεις και αστειρευτο χιουμορ(δεν θα ξεχασω αυτο το περι προικας μου μου λεγες να του αναφερω και πολλα ακομα ποστ σου τα οποια διαβαζω και ξαναδιαβαζω και χαμογελαω).
> και ξερεις κατι ακομα και να μαλωνεις με ευφυη ατομα ειναι διαφορετικο απο το να μαλωνεις με "ηλιθιους".
> εξ αλλου ολοι εχουμε τις καλες και τις κακες στιγμες μας.
> σε ολους παιζει μεσα μας και το καλο και το καλο.
> κανεις δεν ειναι αμιγως καλος η κακος.
> ...


θενκς για τα καλά σου λόγια αμελί... :Smile: 
Και συ με έκανες να χαμογελάσω τώρα από χαρά, που πραγματικά πήγες ένα βήμα μπροστά... :Smile: 
Η Βίκυ η ψυχολόγος σου είναι επιστήμονας και σίγουρα ξέρει πολύ καλύτερα απ' ότι όλοι εμείς μαζί που απλά καταθέτουμε τη γνώμη μας και μπορεί να σου γράφουμε και μπούρδες.
Το θέμα είναι εσύ τι αποροφάς απ' όλα αυά και πόσο σε βοηθούν.
Πάρτον τηλ και πέστου πως απλά πιέστηκες και σου βγήκε έτσι, ανθρώπινο είναι δεν νομίζω πως θα σου έχει κρατήσει κακία.
Μη ξεχνάς πως και εκείνος αντιμετωπίζει τα δικά του, οπότε είναι πολύ εύκολο να καταλάβει και σένα.
Πιστεύω βέβαια πως το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μη το βαρύνεις το κλίμα με εξηγήσεις, αλλά να του πεις πως τον πήρες να δεις τι κάνει.
Περιμένουμε νέα σου..... :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να προσθέσω για την φράση του κηπ που ξέχασα....
Όπως αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ μια ασθένεια, αντιμετωπίζει και ο Μάριος. Εσύ είσαι σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση από αυτόν σύμφωνα με όλα όσα έχεις καταθέσει εδώ.
Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν πως δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να ταράζεις τον άλλο λέγοντας του, θέλω να τελειώσει η σχέση μας, όποια και αν ήταν αυτή.
Από μονο του είναι μια απόρριψη και σίγουρα θα επηρεάσει την ψυχολογία του.
Και φυσικά ο κηπ το βλέπει από την πλευρά του, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να τον συμβουλεύεσαι σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τον Μάριο. Μόνο βοήθεια μπορείς να πάρεις και ο κηπ το έχει αποδείξει αυτό.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ , δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις αλλα εγω δεν βλεπω με καλο ματι πιθανοτητα "επανασυνδεσης". Φυσικα εαν ημουν ο Μαριος δεν θα συγχωρουσα , αλλα δεν ειμαι τεσπα.

Προσωπικη γνωμη , να εμμενω στην αρχικη γνωμη.

Εσυ αμελι πειστηκες οτι ηταν κακη "συμπεριφορα" εκ μερους σου οταν στο ειπε ολοκληρο το φορουμ και η ψυχολογος. Εαν στο ειπε "κακη και ατσαλη κινηση" , θελει να πει κακη συμπεριφορα , δεν ειναι ακριβως παρτιδα σκακι.

Εν πασει ισως να ειμαι λιγο αποτομος , αλλα λεω αυτο ακριβως που σκεφτομαι και φυσικα μπορει να κανω λαθος , δεν εχει σχεση με συμπαθεια...αντιπαθεια , μακαρι ο καθενας να βρει τον δρομο του.

----------


## Ακροβατης

amelie ψαξου μεσα στα προβληματα σου και προσπαθησε να τα αντιμετωπισεις.Το τι κανει η μανα σου ,η αδερφη σου και ο μαριος ειναι εξω απο σενα.Φυσικα και δεν θα ακουσεις συμβουλες απο εμενα καθως τα ιδια <<σκατα κανω>> αλλα ενα εχω να σου πω.Eκοψες απο εμενα και με διεγραψες απο καθε τηλ σου και ιντερνετικο μεσο γιατι σου θυμιζα το αλκοολ,εκοψες απο το μαριο γιατι οπως λες αυτος εχει σοβαροτερο προβλημα δλδ την ψυχωση και δεν θες να μπλεχτεις.Για στασου βρε κοριτσι μου,μηπως εσυ συνεχως με την γκρινια σου και με μονιμη αρνητικη διαθεση δηλητιαζεις καθε σχεση?Και μηπως αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την διπολικη?Μην κρυβουμε χαρακτηρες στο ονομα μιας αρρωστιας.Μην βολευομαστε,ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ σκληρα γιατι κουραστηκα να σε ακουω .Κανεις κυκλους συνεχως.Αυτα και οποτε εχεις διαθεση παρε οχι ομως οποτε με χρειαζεσαι.Kai ο μαριος και οι φιλοι σου και εγω εχουμε αναγκη απο σχεσεις φιλικες δουναι και λαβειν...

----------


## amelie74

τον πηρα τηλ. και του ειπα πολλα.
του ζητησα συγνωμη.
του ειπα πως ηταν μια παρορμητικη ενεργεια για την οποια μετανιωσα.
του ειπα ακομα πως θελω να επανασυνδεθουμε γιατι τον θεωρω πολυ καλο παιδι και ΟΜΟΡΦΟ.(ναι τολμησα και το ειπα αυτο).
μου απαντησε με το μονιμα γλυκο και καλοσυνατο υφος του πως και κεινος με θεωρει ωραια και καλη κοπελα.
του ειπα ακομα πως σκεφτομουν την θλιμμενη φωνουλα του οταν του ειπα να ξεκοψουμε και εκλεγα(οντως ετσι συνεβει) και μου ειπε πως στενοχωριεται πολυ για αυτο.
κανονισαμε ραντεβου για το Σαββατο.
η καρδια μου εξακολουθει να χτυπαει δυνατα.
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΗΓΩΣΩ!
ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ!
ΑΓΑΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ!
ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ Η ΑΠΟ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ???
στους υπολοιπους σορρυ που δεν μπορω να απαντησω γιατι αυτη την στιγμη το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι ο ΜΑΡΙΟΣ!!!!!!
ακουω συνεχεια ερωτικα τραγουδια και τον σκεφτομαι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

Δεν ειχε αδικο ο κιπ ουτε η θεοφανια.O Maριος ειναι ανθρωπος με τα δικα του προβληματα οχι μπαλακι σου,και επισης οχι παιχνιδι στις διακυμανσεις σου.Krima για το μαριο.................ββ

----------


## keep_walking

Τεσπα , δεν ανακατευομαι σε ερωτικα των αλλων , αλλωστε ειναι και οι δυο κανονικοι ενηλικες. Ας μην σκεφτομαστε ασθενειες και λοιπα , δεν παιζουν ρολο.

Οχι οτι εχω αλλαξει γνωμη.

----------


## amelie74

δεν θελω να εμπλακω σε καυγαδες με ατομα που ουτε καν τα εχω δει απο κοντα.
καλο το φορουμ.
με βοηθαει ως ενα σημειο,ΑΛΛΑ μεσω ιντερνετ μπορουν να γινουν πολλες παρερμηνιες.
δεν μπορειτε απο την οθονη να δειτε την Ιωαννα αλλα την "Αμελι".
οπως αντιστροφα και γω πολυ πιθανον μπορω να παρερμηνευσω τα λεγομενα σας και να σας βαλω στο μπλακ-λιστ αδικως.

----------


## amelie74

> *ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...ΠΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΠΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΜΑΡΙΟΥ.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ(ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ),ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ "ΞΕΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΩ" ΑΠΟ "ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΕΣ" ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ Χ,Ψ,Ζ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΟΡΜΗΤΙΚΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
> ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ.
> 
> ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΜΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΑ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΛΗΞΕ.*


ολα αυτα τελικα σημαιναν: 

ΜΑΡΙΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ "ΣΕ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩ."

ΜΑΡΙΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΡΜΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΑ.

 ΜΑΡΙΕ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ( ΙΣΩΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ)

ΜΑΡΙΕ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ Ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΜΟΥ.

ΜΑΡΙΕ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΩ!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Και εγω σε αγαπω αμελι κ σε καταλαβαινω!
ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ!!!!

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω θερμα Κατερινακι μου!
διπολικη και συ?

----------


## katerinaki

ΟΧΙ ,δεν ειμαι διπολικη. Μονο οι διπολικοι νομιζεις οτι σε καταλαβαινουν?
Δηλ. δεν ξερω, προς το παρον δεν εδωσαν τετοια διαγνωση !αστα για μενα μη τα ψαχνεις ,δεν βγαινει ακρη με τις διαγνωσεις,( αν το ψαχνεις πολυ κ βλεπεις πολλους ψυχιατρους.)

----------


## amelie74

Κατερινακι μου,
σαφως και δεν πιστευω οτι με καταλαβαινουν μονο οι διπολικοι.
με καταλαβαινουν ολοι οσοι εχουν ευαισθητες ψυχουλες σαν και τη δικη σου  :Smile: 
οποια και να ειναι τελικα η διαγνωση σου,σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα νιωσεις συντομα καλυτερα  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια δεν σας κρυβω οτι το αγχος μου σχετικα με την αυριανη συναντηση με τον Μαριο,πηγαζει και απο το γεγονος οτι θελω οταν βγουμε να πιω μια μπυριτσα μαζι του.(μια μονο! promise---> to my self )

μου λειπει πολυ το αλκοολ.
μου λειπει σε τετοιο βαθμο,που αν μου ελεγαν να διαλεξω αναμεσα στο να κανω ερωτα με τον Μαριο ή να πιω μπυρες,θα διαλεγα το δευτερο.
η μαλλον οχι.μπορω να εχω και τα δυο?

Βικυ Βικυ εισαι εδω να ακουσεις τι λεει η ασθενης σου?
ευτυχως η Βικυ δεν εχει το λινκ.
απορω πως μου ξεφυγε....

----------


## amelie74

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ.
ΟΥΦ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.

ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ….

ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ.
ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ.

ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΣΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ.
ΕΝΤΟΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΛΙΤΡΟ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ.

ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ «ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ, ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ»
ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟΥΣΕ ΚΟΛΑΚΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ.
ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΑΦΗΡΗΜΕΝΟ.
ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ?

ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΚΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ.
ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΣΟΥ?
ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΤΡΟΠΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΝΗΡΟΥΤΣΙΚΟ ΥΦΟΣ «ΕΣΕΝΑ».

ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑΣΑ ΣΦΙΧΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΙΔΕΨΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥ «ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΛΥΚΟ ΑΓΟΡΙ».
ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ «ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ».

A! AKOMH ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΠΝΙΕΣ.
ΑΝΑΡΩΤΗΘΗΚΑ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ Η ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΥΛΕΣ!.ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ!!!ΚΡΑΤΗΘΗΚΑ.

ΜΙΑ ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΕΖΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΜΟΥ, ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΨΕ «Ι THINK THAT THINGS LIKE THAT JUST HAPPEN WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT.DO NOT FORCE THEM!».

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ…
ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΑΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

LOVE IS ABOVE EVERYTHING!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΑΜΕΛΙ!!!!!!!!

Μη παρανοησεις ,σου λεω αληθεια ,ζηλευω τη φαση σου! κ εγω ενα τετοιο ευαισθητο αγορι θελω να ερωτευτω , βαρεθηκα τους μαγκες!


ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ

----------


## amelie74

ναι ρε συ Κατερινακι "μαγκες της μιας βραδυας" δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο να βρεθουν.
αλλα ψυχουλες σαν του Μαριου,ειναι δυσευρετες!

υ.γ. την φαση μου μην την ζηλευεις και τοσο γιατι βασανιζομαι...
βασανιζομαι πολυ....
ανεκαθεν βασανιζομουν βεβαια,τουλαχιστον τωρα βασανιζομαι πιο ευχαριστα.
και σενα σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις εναν Μαριο,γιατι πιστευω πως το αξιζεις  :Smile: 

φιλακια κουκλα μου!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie εισαι πολυ τυχερη που εχεις ενα αγορι σαν το μαριο διπλα σου...σπανια βρισκεις τετοιες ευαισθητες κ καλες ψυχουλες πλεον...απο μαγκες εχουμε πηξει πια...
φιλακια!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

διπλα μου τον εχω....
"απο πανω μου" να δουμε αν και ποτε θα τον εχω....
αλλα οχι ειπαμε LOVE IS ABOVE EVERYTHING!
απλα το σεξ λειπει τρομερα απο τη ζωη μου.
εδω και καιρο...

----------


## amelie74

και συν τοις αλλοις μαλωσα πριν λιγο και με την αδερφη μου,η οποια ηταν και κοινη σε υπερενταση.

παιρνω και στο κινητο την ψυχολογο και δεν το σηκωνει.

ΛΙΓΗ ΝΟΡΜΟΘΥΜΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ???

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχχχ amelie ερωτευμενακι κι εγω αυτο θελω!! λιγη νορμοθυμια κ τιποτ αλλο!! αμα βρεις πουθενα στειλε κ σε μενα χεχεχ!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

ουφ αποφορτιστηκα καπως.
μου ειπε η ψυχολογος μου οτι θα με παρει τηλ. σε μια ωρα.
την ταραξα την χριστιανη στα μηνυματα.
τελικα δυσκολο επαγγελμα να εισαι ψυχολογος :P
10 αμελι να εχεις μονο φτανει.
μπορει καλλιστα να σε στειλουν στο ψυχιατρειο.
αν και η συγκεκριμενη εχει μεγαλα αποθεματα αντοχων απο οτι εχω καταλαβει.

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα κ να ηρεμησεις!! :Smile:  Πιστεψε με για να γινει καποιος ψυχολογος σιγουρα εχει μεγαλη αντοχη κ υπομονη οποτε μη σκας!!!! :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

ασχετο......ποσο χρονων εισαι λακρυμοζα μου αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## amelie74

Χάραξε και δε νυστάζω,
σκέφτομαι τι μου πες χθες
άσε με να σε κοιτάζω 
κι άμα ξημερώσει ό,τι θες.

Γύρισε να σ' αγκαλιάσω,
τώρα ξέρω πως δε φταις
άσε με να σε χορτάσω
κι άμα βγει ο ήλιος ό,τι θες.

Στο τσιγάρο που κρατώ,
στον ένα μου Θεό
να μη δώσει να ξημερωθώ

Στο κορμί αυτό το αγγελικό
στο στόμα που φιλώ
έτσι μια ζωή θα σ' αγαπώ

Στο κορμί αυτό το αγγελικό
στο στόμα που φιλώ
έτσι μια ζωή θα σ' αγαπώ

Ξάπλωσε να σε κρατήσω
κλείσαν όλες οι πληγές,
άσε με να σε κοιμίσω
κι αύριο για σένα ό,τι θες.

Γύρισε να σ' αγκαλιάσω,
τώρα ξέρω πως δε φταις
άσε με να σε χορτάσω
κι άμα βγει ο ήλιος ό,τι θες.

Στο τσιγάρο που κρατώ,
στον ένα μου Θεό
να μη δώσει να ξημερωθώ

----------


## amelie74

Χρυσά δαχτυλίδια 

Να δω να φοράς

Χιλιάδες στολίδια

Παντού να σε δω να κρεμάς



Στα μαλλιά σου τα κύματα

Στη ποδιά σου φιλήματα

Στα όνειρά σου τα σχήματα

του φεγγαριού





Στεφάνια, λουλούδια

Να δω να κρατάς

Του Μάνου τραγούδια

Να ακούσω να μου τραγουδάς



Στα μαλλιά σου τα κύματα

Στη ποδιά σου φιλήματα

Στα όνειρά σου τα σχήματα

του φεγγαριού



Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια

Στ' ουρανού τα πανηγύρια

Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια

Γιατί σ' αγαπώ

Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια

Στ' ουρανού τα πανηγύρια

Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια

*Γιατί σ' αγαπώ
Δόξα τω Θεώ
Ξανά*

----------


## amelie74

σας εχω σχετικα ευχαριστα νεα.
μετα απο παροτρυνση της ψυχολογου μου και την δικη σας φυσικα  :Smile:  ξεκινησα εντυποδιανομη.
βεβαια τα χρηματα ειναι της πεινας,τα ποδια μου οταν γυρναω σπιτι δεν τα αισθανομαι απο την ορθοστασια,αλλα οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε και η ψυχολογος και το διαπιστωνω και στην πραξη,ασχετα με το οικονομικο,φευγει το μυαλο μου-εστω και για λιγες ωρες-απο τα προβληματα μου.εχω παρατηρησει οτι πλεον δεν με ενοχλουν οσο παλιοτερα ουτε τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου(αντιθετα επειδη αισθανομαι καπως καλυτερα ψυχολογικα,εχουμε ερθει πιο κοντα και την βοηθαω αλλα οχι πλεον απορροφωντας το αγχος της),ουτε η γκρινια της μητερας μου.

βεβαια θα προτιμουσα να πονανε τα ποδια μου για αλλους λογους:Pαλλα πανω σε αυτο το κομματι δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερθω εκτενεστερα γιατι οπως σας εχω πει εδω μεσα πολυ πιθανον να μπαινει κατα καιρους η ψυχοθεραπευτρια του Μαριου-οχι γιατι την νιαζουν τα σεξουαλικα μου,αλλα γιατι ενδιαφερεται για τον ασθενη της.
εκτος αν την επομενη φορα που θα βρεθω μαζι του,γυρισω παλι μπεκρουλιασμενη και αρχισω λογω ελλειψης αναστολων να γραφω παλι οσα με απασχολουν σχετικα με αυτο το ζητημα,με εναν οχι και τοσο κοσμιο ομολογουμενως τροπο,οπως εγινε την προηγουμενη φορα.:P

----------


## Remedy

ΚΛΑΠ ΚΛΑΠ ΚΛΑΠ!!! (χειροκροτηματα του κοινου)
ΠΟΛΥ ωραιο το νεο σου με την δουλεια !!!
περα απο τα χρηματα που ισως δεν σου ειναι και απολυτως απαραιτητα, οπως ηδη ειπες, θα ασχολεισαι επιτελους και με κατι αλλο εκτος απο την ομφαλοσκοπηση αλλα ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΙΝΕΙΣΑΙ!!!!
να δεις που μεσα σε 10-15 μερες θα δεις διαφορα καισ τα κιλα σου απο την δουλεια.

----------


## Remedy

> .......
> ΕΝΤΟΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΛΙΤΡΟ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ.
> 
> .....


αμελι, το θυμασαι οτι πριν βγεις υποσχεθηκες στον εαυτο σου οτι θα πιεις ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ μπυρα?
δεν βλεπω να σε προβληματισε το οτι εγινες πιτα με τις μπυρες.

ασχετως της υποσχεσης σου, ειναι πολυ κακη ιδεα ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ μπυρα σε καποιον με ροπη στο αλκοολ, ακριβως γιατι συμβαινει αυτο που συνεβη κια σε σενα.
κανεις εθισμενος δεν μενει στην μια μπυρα ΠΑΝΤΑ. πολυ συντομα περναει στις πολλες μπυρες, και καποτε φτανει να ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι απεξαρτημενος, ενω πινει καθημερινα ενα καφασι μπυρες...

----------


## amelie74

ρεμεντυ δεν ειχα πιει και τοσο πολυ.
2 μονο μπυρες (1 των 500 ml και μια των 350 ml).
απλα ακριβως επειδη δεν πινω συχνα με επιασαν.
και απο τοτε δεν εχω βαλει σταγονα στο στομα μου.
πινω μονο οταν βγαινω μαζι του,προκειμενου να μου φευγουν τα "σκαλωματα" που τρωω και να του εκφραζω τα συναισθηματα μου.
αλλιως μου ειναι τραγικα δυσκολο...εως αδυνατον.

----------


## amelie74

αυτο ηταν.
παει και τελειωσε.
η εντυποδιανομη τερμα.
και οι ψυχικες αντοχες μου τερμα.
χθες ειχαμε δωσει ρεντεβου με την εργοδοτρια μου στις 12 σε ενα σημειο για να μου δωσει καρτες.
κατευθασε στις 12.30 γιατι οπως μου ειπε ειχε δουλειες.
το μεσημερι που ειχαμε δωσει παλι ραντεβου σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο για να με πληρωσει,με παιρνει στο κινητο και μου λεει "επειδη ειμαι πολυ μακρυα σε πειραζει να σε πληρωσω αυριο?"
της λεω οκ.
σημερα την παιρνω τηλ για να κανονισουμε που θα μοιρασω φυλλαδια και μου λεει "ειμαι πολυ μακρυα,θα σε πειραζε να βρεθουμε αυριο?"
αυτο ηταν.
η υπομονη μου δεν εχει αλλα ορια.
θα παω και αυριο για να πληρωθω και τερμα.-
δεν με νιαζει να δουλευω για 5 ευρω την ωρα,αλλα αυτη η ασυνεπεια της με εκνευριζει αφαντστα.
δεν με εκνευριζει μονο,με εξοργιζει.
εχω βρει μια αλλη δουλεια,πολυ πιο προσοδοφορα,η οποια θελει πιο πολλα "γκατς" αλλα θα την κυνηγησω.
δεν το βαζω κατω.

οσο για αυτο που μου ειπε η ψυχολογος μου,οτι καπου πρεπει να διοχετευεται η ενεργεια και η σεξουαλικοτητα μου,ναι εχει απολυτο δικιο,αλλα και για αυτο εχω βρει εναλλαχτικες λυσεις.
πηγα στο δημο και ρωτησα για το τι δραστηριοτητες υπαρχουν και μου ειπαν πως εντελως δωρεαν μπορω να γραφτω σε γιογκα ή πιλατες.

δεν το βαζω κατω σε κανενα τομεα.
τερμα η ηττοπαθεια.
θα κυνηγησω και την αλλη δουλεια που σας ανεφερα και τις δραστηριοτητες του δημου.
τελικα καθε βημα μας,ειναι ο προθαλαμος για ενα νεο βημα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ασχετο......ποσο χρονων εισαι λακρυμοζα μου αν επιτρεπεται?


ελα amelie τωρα το ειδα 20 ειμαι

----------


## amelie74

ε μικρουλα εισαι ακομα.
εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου γλυκια μου!
σ' αγαπω και και νιωθω και ας μην σε ξερω! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ε μικρουλα εισαι ακομα.
> εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου γλυκια μου!
> σ' αγαπω και και νιωθω και ας μην σε ξερω!


απο μικρη στα βασανα ειμαι amelie...σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα που εχω περασει ως τωρα κ λεω "ε ρε τι εχει να γινει αργοτερα"..οσο αντεξω κ ζησω...εχω καποια ζωη μπροστα μου αλλα πως την εχω ειναι το θεμα..."παλευοντας στα κυματα" θα τη βγαλω οπως ειναι κ ο τιτλος του post σου...
κι εγω amelie μου εχω αποκτησει μεγαλη οικοιοτητα με πολλα ατομα εδω μεσα κ παρολο που γραφτηκα πριν κανα μηνα το νιωθω το φορουμ πολυ οικειο κ εχω αντλησει απειρη δυναμη απο δω μεσα!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

και γω κοριτσι μου ειμαι απο πολυ μικρη στα βασανα.
στην ηλικια σου διαγνωστικα με καταθλιψη.
πεντε χρονια αργοτερα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που πηρα πυροδοτησαν μανια.
μεχρι τοτε απλα υπηρχαν στιγμες που ενιωθα τρομερη ψυχικη ευφορια.

χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα για το οτι αντλεις δυναμη απο δω.
και μενα με εχει βοηθησει πολυ αυτο το φορουμ κι ας ειχα καποια ιντερνετικα καυγαδακια.
βεβαια...αλλιως θα ηταν να πιναμε ολοι μαζι καφεδακι εξω,αλλα και δω ειναι ενας μικροκοσμος της ζωης(κατι σαν διαδικτυακο γκρουπ θεραπι),με καποιες νορμες συμπεριφορας ,καποιους κανονες,καποιες συμπαθειες και καποιες αντιπαθειες.

και ακου!θα αντεξεις μια χαρα να ζησεις εστω και "παλευοντας στα κυματα"
επελεξα αυτον τον τιτλο γιατι το παλευω υποδηλωνει τον αγωνα και τα κυματα τις φουρτουνες που περναω.
εισαι ακομα στη φαση της κρισης.
περνωντας ο καιρος θα δεις που τα κυματα θα παψουν να ειναι τσουναμι.
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα συντομα να αρχισεις να απολαμβανεις το κολυμπι σε πιο ηρεμα νερα.
εγω μπορει να μην το εχω καταφερει αλλα ξερω αρκετους διπολικους που το καταφεραν.
με συγγινει ο αγωνας σου κοριτσι μου.
ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

μακαρι να τα καταφερω....amelie μου με συγκινεις πραγματικα...
βεβαια το καλυτερο θα ηταν να μην εμπαινα ποτε σ αυτην την τρικυμια που λεγεται διπολικη αλλα απ τη στιγμη που μπηκα το μονο που μου απομενει πλεον ειναι να παλεψω οσο μπορεσω κι οσο αντεξω...
αυτο με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που λες οτι σου πυροδοτησαν μανια παιζει κ σε μενα κατι τετοιο να γινε..πολλες φορες οι γιατροι κανουν λαθος διαγνωση η μπορει ερχικα να ειχα πραγματι καταθλιψη αλλα λογω των αντικαταθλιπτικων να εξελιχτηκε σε διπολικη...αλλα αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να ισχυει γιατι μ αυτην τη λιγικη οι περισσοτεροι καταθλιπτικοι που παιρνουν αντικαταθλιπτικα δε θα πρεπε σε 1-2 χρονια να γινουν διπολικοι?? δεν ξερω...

----------


## amelie74

εντομεταξυ ειμαι τρομερα αγχωμενη για την αυριανη συναντηση μου με τον Μαριο.
φοβαμαι....

φοβαμαι...οτι παλι θα πιω προκειμενου να του εκδηλωσω το ενδιαφερον μου.
φοβαμαι...οτι δεν θα μπορεσω ποτε να τον ξεπαρθενιασω.

Θεοφανια,εσυ που εισαι εμπειρη κοπελα,που χαθηκες να μου δωσεις συμβουλες?
μπορει να εχουμε μαλωσει κατα καιρους αλλα...in fact we love each other :Smile: 
ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΟΥ!
ΚΑΙ ΟΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εντομεταξυ ειμαι τρομερα αγχωμενη για την αυριανη συναντηση μου με τον Μαριο.
> φοβαμαι....
> 
> φοβαμαι...οτι παλι θα πιω προκειμενου να του εκδηλωσω το ενδιαφερον μου.
> φοβαμαι...οτι δεν θα μπορεσω ποτε να τον ξεπαρθενιασω.
> 
> Θεοφανια,εσυ που εισαι εμπειρη κοπελα,που χαθηκες να μου δωσεις συμβουλες?
> μπορει να εχουμε μαλωσει κατα καιρους αλλα...in fact we love each other
> ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΟΥ!
> ΚΑΙ ΟΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ!!!


λολλλλλλλλ!!! Μ αρέσει που στα σεξουαλικά σου φωνάζεις εμένα.... :Smile: 

Λοιπόν....μη πιεις μπύρα γιατί είναι αντιαισθητικό για γυναίκα, προτίμησε ένα μαρτίνι που είναι εξίσου ελαφρύ και δεν θα μυρίζεις σαν νταλικέρης. (Ελπίζω να μη διαβάσει η αλκοολ-police ρεμ, αυτές τις συμβουλές μου :ρ).

Μη βγείτε πρωί, (ο ήλιος δεν ενδύκνειται στο πέσιμο). Τουλάχιστον 8.30 που θα έχει νυχτώσει.
Μη πάτε σε μαγαζί με εκατομμύρια κόσμο που ξύνεται, κόβει κουστούμια και γκαρίζει γύρω σας. Προτίμησε ένα ήσυχο μπαράκι με χαλαρή μουσική.

Ξεκίνα την κουβέντα με το πως τα πάτε και οι δύο με τα θεματα σας, αλλά μη σου πάρει κανα πενταωρο. Σπατάλησε κανένα τεταρτάκι και πολύ είναι.
Μην αρχίσεις τη γκρίνια για την πρώην εργοδότρια σου και πόσο άκομψα σου φέρθηκε, (ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ!)
Γενικώς μην ξεκινήσεις ΚΑΜΙΑ γκρίνια, (Είναι απίστευτα ντεκαβλε και θα ορκιστεί να κρατήσει για πάντα την παρθενια του, απόφαση που καθόλου δεν μας βολεύει).

Κράτα τη φωνή σου χαμηλή και πλησιασε τον στο πρόσωπο. (Μη κολλήσεις τα μούτρα σου πάνω του με γουρλωμένα μάτια. Εννοώ διακριτικό πλησίασμα). 
Από την αντίδραση του θα καταλάβεις αν τσιμπάει.

Φρόντισε να μυρίζεις όμορφα, να έχεις ξυρίσει πόδια, να έχεις βγάλει φρύδι/μουστάκι, να φοράς μαύρα που κόβουν και ελαφρύ μακιγιάζ, μη νομίσει πως ψάχνεις δουλειά σε τσίρκο.
Η συζήτηση να περιστρέφεται γύρω από χαλαρά πράγματα τύπου: μουσική, καλοκαίρι, διακοπές.

πι ες: (ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως δεν θα του πεις τίποτα για τα ξεσηκωματα σου, γιατί αν αρχίσει να τρέχει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον πιάσεις).

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## amelie74

αχ Θεοφανια μου καταρχας δεν μπορω να βγω βραδυ γιατι θα με πιασει αγοραφοβια.
(δυστυχως δεν οδηγω ουτε εγω ουτε εκεινος-μακαρι να ειχα ενα αυτοκινητο με φιμε τζαμακια :Wink: )
καθε φορα μεσημερακι βγαινουμε.
το μαρτινι ειναι ελαφρυ ή μηπως το ουζακι ειναι ελαφρυτερο?(δεν θελω να γινω και στουπι και μετα εχουμε αλλα βασανα με την οικογενεια)
εντομεταξυ ειμαστε σε φαση ακομα που καθομαστε στο τραπεζι ο ενας απεναντι στον αλλον.
ισως μετα το ποτακι να παω να κατσω διπλα του.(αφου πρωτα εχω πλακωσει καραμελες ή τσιχλες).
αν τα καταφερω δλδ....που μαλλον δεν θα τα καταφερω.
σκεφτομαι να τον κοιταξω στα ματια και να του πω "μου αρεσες απο την πρωτη στιγμη που σε ειδα".
ή μήπως ειναι πολυ νωρις και τρομαξει?
εχω ηδη πλυθει,ξυριστει και ολα τα σχετικα...και θα φοραω το αρωματακι μου.
μακιγιαζ ναι θα εχω ελαφρυ.
εντομεταξυ η μητερα του,με την οποια μιλαμε πολυ συχνα στο τηλ. μου εχει πει οτι της ειπε ο Μαριος οτι του αρεσω και οτι χαιρεται πολυ οταν βγαινει μαζι μου.
γενικως οποτε με ακουει στο τηλ αυτη η γυναικα ειναι μες την καλη χαρα.

πι.ες.για τα ξεσηκωματα μου ναι δεν προκειται να του πω τπτ,γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση προβλεπω να μπαινει στην τουαλετα και να βγαινει μετα απο τρεις μερες :P

πι.ες.2.κοριτσια απο το κεντρο ημερας ελπιζω να μην με διαβαζετε αυτη την στιγμη,αν και φροντισα καταλληλα ετσι ωστε να με διαβαζετε...

----------


## Θεοφανία

μ αρέσει που σ αρέσουν τα γυναικεία ποτά..λολ
το μαρτίνι εχει 15% αλκοολ και το ουζο 40%. Μη τολμήσεις και παραγγείλεις ούζο Ορέστη.
Γιατί σε πιάνει αγοραφοβία το βράδυ? Δεν σου είπα να κλειστείτε σε ασανσερ, σε μαγαζί θα πάτε.
Αφού έχεις πάρει τη συγκατάθεση της πεθεράς και έχετε επικοινωνία, τα πράγματα φαίνονται πολύ αισιόδοξα. Αν δεν του άρεσες θα το ήξερε σίγουρα η μαμά του..:ρ
Το φως της μέρας χαλάει όλο το σκηνικό που θες να στήσεις και αυτός θα είναι ακόμη πιο ντροπαλός.
Μένετε κοντά? (θέλω να προτείνω κάτι γι αυτό σε ρωτάω).

----------


## streidi

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην πιεις τίποτα αλκοολούχο.
Έτσι θα είσαι μεν πιο ντροπαλή, αλλά:
α) μπορεί να πάρει πιο πολύ θάρρος εκείνος άμα σε δει ντροπαλή και 
β) ό,τι κίνηση κάνεις θα είναι εξολοκλήρου ''δική σου'' και δε θα την αποδίδεις σε κάτι έξω από σένα.

----------


## claire

> Λοιπόν....μη πιεις *μπύρα γιατί είναι αντιαισθητικό για γυναίκα*, προτίμησε ένα μαρτίνι που είναι εξίσου ελαφρύ και δεν θα μυρίζεις σαν νταλικέρης. (Ελπίζω να μη διαβάσει η αλκοολ-police ρεμ, αυτές τις συμβουλές μου :ρ).


for the love of god δηλαδή.


αμελί, αφού θα βγείτε μεσημέρι πάρε ένα χυμουδάκι-καφέ-σοκολάτα βρε παιδί μου!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> for the love of god δηλαδή.
> 
> 
> αμελί, αφού θα βγείτε μεσημέρι πάρε ένα χυμουδάκι-καφέ-σοκολάτα βρε παιδί μου!


που ακριβως διαφωνείς κλερ με αυτό που έγραψα? (εκτος του οτι δνε πρέπει να πιει αλκοολ η αμελι)

----------


## claire

το έκανα μπολντ. ε, όχι και δεν είναι η μπύρα για τις γυναίκες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> το έκανα μπολντ. ε, όχι και δεν είναι η μπύρα για τις γυναίκες.


εμένα μου φαίνεται λίγο αντιαισθητικό να πίνει μπύρα μια γυναίκα, αλλά αυτά είναι γούστα.
Προσωπικά μου αρέσει η μπύρα, αλλά δεν την πολυ-προτιμώ όταν είμαι με το αίσθημα.

----------


## claire

μου κάνουν πολύ εντύπωση αυτά που γράφεις! αλήθεια! 
τέσπα, μην χαλάσουμε το θέμα της αμελί, με άσχετες συζητήσεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μου κάνουν πολύ εντύπωση αυτά που γράφεις! αλήθεια! 
> τέσπα, μην χαλάσουμε το θέμα της αμελί, με άσχετες συζητήσεις.


είμαι εντυπωσιακή γι αυτό...:Ρ

αμελί σόρι για το οφ τόπικ....

----------


## claire

απλά ρε συ μου φαίνεται κάπως στερεοτυπικό αυτό. ανάλογα με την μπύρα έχω ακούσει από άντρες να λένε ότι η γυναίκα όταν καπνίζει-βρίζει-μιλάει για μουσική (δεν εννοώ ρουβά-χατζηγιάννη) είναι αντιαισθητικό και χάνει τη θηλυκότητα της. εμένα μου φαίνονται εντελώς άσχετα όλα αυτά.

----------


## claire

ααααααααααα! επίσης αμελί, αφού θα βγείτε μεσημέρι, μην βάλεις μαύραααα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

κοίτα, δεν είναι ακριβώς στερεότυπο.
Είναι θέμα αισθητικής και θυληκότητας. Για το τσιγάρο πιστεύω πως προσδίδει θυληκότητα αντί να αφαιρεί, για το βρίσμο δεν το συζητώ, (τελείως ντε@#%), για τη μπύρα είναι αίσθηση δική μου πως φαίνεται κάπως. Αλλά όπως σου είπα, αυτά είναι απόψεις του καθενός και φυσικά υποκειμενικές.

----------


## marian_m

> το έκανα μπολντ. ε, όχι και δεν είναι η μπύρα για τις γυναίκες.


Σιγά μην καταπιέζομαστε και στο τι θα πιούμε όταν βγαίνουμε με άντρα! Εγώ πάντως πίνω απ' όλα και πολύ. Είμαι γερό ποτήρι!

----------


## marian_m

> κοίτα, δεν είναι ακριβώς στερεότυπο.
> Είναι θέμα αισθητικής και θυληκότητας. Για το τσιγάρο πιστεύω πως προσδίδει θυληκότητα αντί να αφαιρεί, για το βρίσμο δεν το συζητώ, (τελείως ντε@#%), για τη μπύρα είναι αίσθηση δική μου πως φαίνεται κάπως. Αλλά όπως σου είπα, αυτά είναι απόψεις του καθενός και φυσικά υποκειμενικές.


Κι όμως το τσιγάρο είναι αυτό που βρωμοκοπάει. Ειδικά από τότε που δεν καπνίζω, ξέρεις πόσο άσχημα μου μυρίζουν όσοι καπνίζουν? Άντρες και γυναίκες.

----------


## claire

το τσιγάρο ενοχλεί όμως τους γύρω. ενώ η μπυρίτσα.... μια γκίνες τώρα θα ήταν ό,τι πρέπει!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Κι όμως το τσιγάρο είναι αυτό που βρωμοκοπάει. Ειδικά από τότε που δεν καπνίζω, ξέρεις πόσο άσχημα μου μυρίζουν όσοι καπνίζουν? Άντρες και γυναίκες.


Ναι, αν δεν καπνίζει ο άλλος. Έχεις μυρίσει ποτέ άνθρωπο που πίνει μπύρα πως μυρίζει αν εσύ δεν πίνεις?
Εμένα προσωπικά με απωθεί πολύ αυτή η μυρωδιά.

----------


## claire

μα το τσιγάρο ενοχλεί και αυτούς που είναι στο διπλανό τραπέζι. οι μπυροπότες δεν μου βρωμάνε να πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## claire

αμελί, ο μάριος καπνίζει?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μα το τσιγάρο ενοχλεί και αυτούς που είναι στο διπλανό τραπέζι. οι μπυροπότες δεν μου βρωμάνε να πω την αλήθεια.


Άντε πάλι. Δεν μιλάω για τους γύρω...ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΙΟ μιλάω που θέλει να τον προσεγγίσει ερωτικά!
Αν αυτός πίνει τσάι ή χυμό και κείνη μπύρα, θα του μυρίσει άσχημα...

----------


## claire

αφού είχε γίνει πιο γενική η κουβέντα. ααααα, όλα κι όλα!

----------


## marian_m

> Ναι, αν δεν καπνίζει ο άλλος. Έχεις μυρίσει ποτέ άνθρωπο που πίνει μπύρα πως μυρίζει αν εσύ δεν πίνεις?
> Εμένα προσωπικά με απωθεί πολύ αυτή η μυρωδιά.


Εγώ πάντα πίνω, γι' αυτό δεν μ'ενοχλεί! :Big Grin:  
Όταν βγαίνω έξω εννοώ. Μη μου βγει και τ' όνομα τώρα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αφού είχε γίνει πιο γενική η κουβέντα. ααααα, όλα κι όλα!


κλερ...κάτω από αυτό που έγραψα για τομ Μάριο και την Αμελί μου είπες για τις μπύρες και μετά σου είπα πως προτιμώ όταν βγαίνω με το αίσθημα να μη πίνω μπύρα γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα θυληκή ούτε σαν ποτό, ούτε σαν μυρωδιά όταν πλησιάζεις τον άλλο.
Τώρα από κει και πέρα όπως σου εξήγησα, αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και ο καθένας κάνει ότι του αρέσει.
Εγώ τη γνώμη μου στην αμελί είπα σαν προσωπικός της σεξολόγος, (λολ), και εκείνη φυσικά θα πράξει όπως της κατέβει.
Αυτός μάλιστα ήταν και ο λόγος που της πρότεινα μαρτίνι. Μακάρι να μην έπινε τίποτα, αλλά αφού θα την κάνει τη μαλκ τουλάχιστον ας είναι σικ...:ρ

πι ες: αν έχεις και άλλες απορίες θα στις λύσω άλλη μέρα, πάω για φαγητό και.....μπύρα....:ρ

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Amelie να φορέσεις κάτι πορτοκαλί.
Είναι από τα πιο γλυκά και ζεστά χρώματα, και φτιάχνει και τη διάθεση  :Smile:

----------


## claire

θα μπει η αμελί και θα τραβάει τα μαλλιά της, χαχα!
αμελί, μην θυμώσεις(πολύ). :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εγώ πάντα πίνω, γι' αυτό δεν μ'ενοχλεί! 
> Όταν βγαίνω έξω εννοώ. Μη μου βγει και τ' όνομα τώρα!


άστο.
Μιλάς με άνθρωπο που το τσιγάρο το αλκοολ το φαί και ο καφές είναι απόλυτες εξαρτήσεις....:ρ

----------


## claire

> κλερ...κάτω από αυτό που έγραψα για τομ Μάριο και την Αμελί μου είπες για τις μπύρες και μετά σου είπα πως προτιμώ όταν βγαίνω με το αίσθημα να μη πίνω μπύρα γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα θυληκή ούτε σαν ποτό, ούτε σαν μυρωδιά όταν πλησιάζεις τον άλλο.
> Τώρα από κει και πέρα όπως σου εξήγησα, αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και ο καθένας κάνει ότι του αρέσει.
> Εγώ τη γνώμη μου στην αμελί είπα σαν προσωπικός της σεξολόγος, (λολ), και εκείνη φυσικά θα πράξει όπως της κατέβει.
> Αυτός μάλιστα ήταν και ο λόγος που της πρότεινα μαρτίνι. Μακάρι να μην έπινε τίποτα, αλλά αφού θα την κάνει τη μαλκ τουλάχιστον ας είναι σικ...:ρ
> 
> πι ες: αν έχεις και άλλες απορίες θα στις λύσω άλλη μέρα, πάω για φαγητό και.....μπύρα....:ρ


το μαρτίνι πάντως έχει περισσότερες θερμίδες.  :Wink: 
γι' αυτό το έπινε και ο τζέμις (σικ) μποντ. επειδή γαμούσε και έδερνε και χρειαζόταν μερικές θερμιδούλες παραπάνω.

χαβ φααααν!  :Smile:

----------


## marian_m

> πι ες: αν έχεις και άλλες απορίες θα στις λύσω άλλη μέρα, πάω για φαγητό και.....μπύρα....:ρ


Οπότε, δεν θα βγεις με άντρα!

----------


## Ακροβατης

οσοι εχουμε διαταραχες θεωρουμε τη μπυρα ελαφρυ ποτο γιατι αν πιουμε ουισκια.βοτκες και τεκιλες νομιζουμε πως πεθαινουμε(προσωπικα μιλαω),οποτε πινουμε μερικες μπυρες...και για αδιεξοδα τις στιγμες που νομιζω θα εχω κριση πανικου(τσιπουρακι στα κρυφα) γιατι στα φανερα δεν παιζει...

----------


## γιώτα2

παιδια ποτο και χαπια πως συμβιβαζονται;δεν ειναι επικινδυνο π.χ καποιος που παιρνει αγχωλιτικα η αντιψυχωτικα να πιει 3-4 ποτηρια κρασι η βοτκα ήουισκι;εδω και ντεπον η αντιβιωση να παιρνεις απαγορευεται.φανταζομαι οτι το αλκοολ θα αλληλεπιδρα με τα φαρμακα....δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος; ρωτω γιατι πριν καποια χρονια εμαθα για ενα περιστατικο,ενας νεος ανθρωπος που πεθανε γιατι ηπιε αλκοολ ενω επαιρνε ηρεμιστικα(αυτο ειπαν σαν αιτια θανατου).
δηλαδη βγαινεις το βραδυ πινεις καμποσο και μετα γυρνας σπιτι και μπορεις αφοβα να παρεις τα χαπια;

----------


## Lacrymosa

γενικα ποτο κ χαπια καλο ειναι να μην συνδυαζονται βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη παιρνεις φαρμακα εισαι καταδικασμενος να μην πιεις ποτε ξανα στη ζωη σου αλλα με μετρο κ αναλογα βεβαια με τη δοσολογια κ το τι χαπια παιρνεις κ πρωτα πρεπει να συννενοηθεις με το γιατρο σου ωστε να μην κανεις καμια μ@λ@κι@ κ τρεχεις μετα κ δεν φτανεις..
εμενα ο δικος μου μου χει πει οτι δεν κανει βαρια ποτα βοτκες, τεκιλες κ τετοια απο κει κ περα το κρασι δεν πειραζει καπου καπου αλλα μεχρι 2 ποτηρακια...κ φυσικα πρεπει να εχουν περασει καποιες ωρες 3-4 τουλαχιστον απο τοτε που πηρες τα χαπια σε καμια περιπτωση δεν τα παιρνεις ταυτοχρονα....παντως αν κ γενικα μπορει αμεσα να μην παθαινεις κατι ιδιαιτερο θελει προσοχη μ αυτα...

----------


## amelie74

οχι δεν παρεξηγω καμια σας ουτε για το οφ-τοπικ ουτε για τις συμβουλες.
απλα αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι ενας γυναικολογος.
εχω ακατασχετη ροη αιματος λογω του γνωστου γυναικιου προβληματος.
καθε μιση ωρα ειμαι στην τουαλετα.
εχω κανει το σχετικο τεστ και εχει βγει αρνητικο,αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να ξαναπαω μηπως εχω τιποτα αλλο πιο σοβαρο.
πηρα τηλ τον Μαριο και του ειπα οτι δεν μπορουμε να βρεθουμε λογω λυποθυμικων τασεων.
περα απο τις λυποθυμικες τασεις που εχω(επι 7-8 μερες συνεχομενα!),αν μη τι αλλο δεν ειναι και οτι πιο σικ να τρεχει μια γυναικα καθε μιση ωρα στην τουαλετα.
παω να σωριαστω στο κρεββατι μου και ελπιζω να μην χρειαστει να τρεξω σε κανενα νοσοκομειο.
καλο σας βραδυ.

----------


## claire

> παιδια ποτο και χαπια πως συμβιβαζονται;δεν ειναι επικινδυνο π.χ καποιος που παιρνει αγχωλιτικα η αντιψυχωτικα να πιει 3-4 ποτηρια κρασι η βοτκα ήουισκι;εδω και ντεπον η αντιβιωση να παιρνεις απαγορευεται.φανταζομαι οτι το αλκοολ θα αλληλεπιδρα με τα φαρμακα....δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος; ρωτω γιατι πριν καποια χρονια εμαθα για ενα περιστατικο,ενας νεος ανθρωπος που πεθανε γιατι ηπιε αλκοολ ενω επαιρνε ηρεμιστικα(αυτο ειπαν σαν αιτια θανατου).
> δηλαδη βγαινεις το βραδυ πινεις καμποσο και μετα γυρνας σπιτι και μπορεις αφοβα να παρεις τα χαπια;


για το depon ξέρω ότι η αλληλεπίδραση με το αλκοόλ είναι καταστροφική για το συκώτι. για τα αγχολυτικά-ηρεμιστικα λένε ότι επιτείνεται η δράση τους μαζί με το αλκοόλ. βέβαια, λέμε για 1-2 ποτηράκια κρασί. αν πιεις 400 ποτά μαζί με χάπια, προφανώς και είναι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## researcher



----------


## RainAndWind

> Εγώ πάντα πίνω, γι' αυτό δεν μ'ενοχλεί! 
> Όταν βγαίνω έξω εννοώ. Μη μου βγει και τ' όνομα τώρα!


χαχαα. κι εγώ ρε!Και να μας βγει το όνομα, στ' αρχίδια μας.:P
Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία. Ή κάπως έτσι.λολ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οπότε, δεν θα βγεις με άντρα!


όχι....(φακ).... :Frown: 

...και ούτε μπύρα ήπια τελικά...μάλλον με ματιάσατε...(ξερεις κανεις να ξεματιάζει, κοντέυει να μου φύγει το μάτι απ τον πόνο).

----------


## RainAndWind

Άσε, μη μου το θυμίζεις. Εγώ θα τον έχω αύριο.Και δουλεύω κιόλας. Αλλά όμορφαααα, χαχα

----------


## claire

> χαχαα. κι εγώ ρε!Και να μας βγει το όνομα, *στ' αρχίδια μας*.:P
> Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία. Ή κάπως έτσι.λολ


ομαγκόντ! :P

----------


## claire

> όχι....(φακ)....
> 
> ...και ούτε μπύρα ήπια τελικά...*μάλλον με ματιάσατε*...(ξερεις κανεις να ξεματιάζει, κοντέυει να μου φύγει το μάτι απ τον πόνο).


δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα! πάρε ένα ντεπόν.

----------


## RainAndWind

> ομαγκόντ! :P


χαχααα, τι να κάνω ρε claire, ριβέρς σαικόλοτζι. Αστεί' αστεία, είναι παλιό, δοκιμασμένο κόλπο στη γλώσσα που πάει αντίθετα στις έννοιες των φύλων.;
Γυναίκα?στ' αρχίδια μου
Άντρας?στο μουνί μου
Υ-πέ-ρο-χοο?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

επ!τι εγινε εδω? :Big Grin: 
ειπα και γω να κοιμηθω απο την εξαντλτηση και βλεπω εγινε ενας ψιλοχαμος στο θεμα μου.
δεν θυμωνω.
αστειευομαι.
τελικα δεν πηγα νοσοκομειο,αλλα μια μπουγαδα την εβαλα πριν απο λιγο.
αυτη η ιστορια γινεται καθε μηνα,εδω και μισο χρονο.
τωρα μου φυγαν τα διπολικα και με εχει πιασει νοσοφοβια μηπως εχω τιποτα σοβαρο γυναικολογικο.
τον πηρα τηλ και του εξηγησα γιατι δεν μπορω να βρεθουμε...οχι βεβαια τοσο γλαφυρα οσο σε σας.
αυτο κι αν θα ταν ντεκαβλε  :Big Grin: 
παντως εδειξε κατανοηση η ψυχουλα μου.
μου ειπε "ακου μουσικουλα και ξεκουρασου"

----------


## amelie74

Μαριακο μου σε σκεφτομαι ακομα και στο χαλι που ειμαι τωρα!!!
I think that I am in love!!!! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> χαχααα, τι να κάνω ρε claire, ριβέρς σαικόλοτζι. Αστεί' αστεία, είναι παλιό, δοκιμασμένο κόλπο στη γλώσσα που πάει αντίθετα στις έννοιες των φύλων.;
> Γυναίκα?στ' αρχίδια μου
> Άντρας?στο μουνί μου
> Υ-πέ-ρο-χοο?


λολλλ καλο!! :Smile:  αλλα δεν ξερω αν καποιος αντρας θα λεγε "στο μουνι μου" τουλαχιστον προς το παρον δεν το χω ακουσει!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελιτσα περαστικα!!!!!! :Smile: 
yes, you are full in love!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> επ!τι εγινε εδω?
> ειπα και γω να κοιμηθω απο την εξαντλτηση και βλεπω εγινε ενας ψιλοχαμος στο θεμα μου.
> δεν θυμωνω.
> αστειευομαι.
> τελικα δεν πηγα νοσοκομειο,αλλα μια μπουγαδα την εβαλα πριν απο λιγο.
> αυτη η ιστορια γινεται καθε μηνα,εδω και μισο χρονο.
> τωρα μου φυγαν τα διπολικα και με εχει πιασει νοσοφοβια μηπως εχω τιποτα σοβαρο γυναικολογικο.
> ......


δεν εχεις παει στον γυναικολογο απο τοτε που σου συμβαινει? θα πρεπει να πας.μπορει να εχεις ινομυωματα και να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο, ειδικα αν εισαι πανω απο 35

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκεια μου.
*yes I am full in love αλλα φοβαμαι λιγο...γιατι οταν εισαι full in love μπαινεις σε ενα υπομανιακο μουντ,ακομα και δεν εισαι διπολικη.
ποσο μαλλον αν εισαι.
ηρθε και η ανοιξη για τα καλα.
την φοβαμαι την ανοιξη λακρυμοζα...
την φοβαμαι την υπομανια...*την προηγουμενη φορα η ψυχολογος μου διεγνωσε υπομανια,με βαση τα οσα της ειπα.
κυριως δεν της αρεσε το γεγονος οτι ξυπνησα στις τρεις η ωρα και εβαλα τη μουσικη στη διαπασων,ξεσηκωνοντας ολη τη γειτονια.
και οντως δεν ειναι και οτι πιο νορμαλ αυτο που εκανα.
οι δυσμοιροι οι γειτονες τι μου φταιγανε?
απλα δεν μπορουσα να το ελεγξω...ημουν μια αλλη Ιωαννα.
δεν ημουν εγω.
η μαλλον ημουν η Ιωαννα σε υπομανια.
ειμαι σιγουρη πως με καταλαβαινεις απολυτα...

----------


## amelie74

στον γυναικολογο ρεμεντυ πηγα τελευταια φορα τον Σεπτεμβρη για τεστ παπ και βγηκε αρνητικο.
βασικα νομιζω πως οφειλεται στην ηλικια μου.(ειμαι κοντα στα 37).
και η μητερα μου ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα μια δεκαετια πριν την εμμηνοπαυση.
αλλα θα παω μαλλον απο βδομαδα.
ας βλεπει τουλαχιστον και καποιος το ..... μου,αφου δεν το βλεπει αυτος που θα ηθελα να το βλεπει.:P
μην με παρεξηγειτε ειμαι παλι σε υπερενταση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκεια μου.
> *yes I am full in love αλλα φοβαμαι λιγο...γιατι οταν εισαι full in love μπαινεις σε ενα υπομανιακο μουντ,ακομα και δεν εισαι διπολικη.
> ποσο μαλλον αν εισαι.
> ηρθε και η ανοιξη για τα καλα.
> την φοβαμαι την ανοιξη λακρυμοζα...
> την φοβαμαι την υπομανια...*την προηγουμενη φορα η ψυχολογος μου διεγνωσε υπομανια,με βαση τα οσα της ειπα.
> κυριως δεν της αρεσε το γεγονος οτι ξυπνησα στις τρεις η ωρα και εβαλα τη μουσικη στη διαπασων,ξεσηκωνοντας ολη τη γειτονια.
> και οντως δεν ειναι και οτι πιο νορμαλ αυτο που εκανα.
> οι δυσμοιροι οι γειτονες τι μου φτεγανε?
> ...


amelie μου σε καταλαβαινω...
αυτο με τη μουσικη το εκανα κι εγω οταν ημουν σε μανια εβαζα τερμα ολο το βραδυ κ χορευα με τα 12ποντα..οι απο κατω χτυπουσαν το ταβανι με την σκουπα αλλα εγω στην ευτυχια μου....βεβαια δεν φταινε οι αλλοι αλλα δεν φταιμε κ εμεις απ την αλλη γι αυτα που παθαινουμε...
η ανοιξη οντως υπουλη εποχη...ανοιγει ο καιρος ειναι ολα πιο φωτεινα κ χαρουμενα ε κ αμα εχεις κ διπολικη δεν θελει κ πολυ..παιζει να συνεβαλε κ αυτο στη μανια που εκανα....

----------


## amelie74

λακρυμοζα εισαι πολυ εξυπνη και καλλιεργημενη κοπελα.
τι σπουδαζεις αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Sofia

> στον γυναικολογο ρεμεντυ πηγα τελευταια φορα τον Σεπτεμβρη για τεστ παπ και βγηκε αρνητικο.
> βασικα νομιζω πως οφειλεται στην ηλικια μου.(ειμαι κοντα στα 37).
> και η μητερα μου ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα μια δεκαετια πριν την εμμηνοπαυση.
> αλλα θα παω μαλλον απο βδομαδα.
> ας βλεπει τουλαχιστον και καποιος το ..... μου,αφου δεν το βλεπει αυτος που θα ηθελα να το βλεπει.:P
> μην με παρεξηγειτε ειμαι παλι σε υπερενταση.


αμελι, ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα με το θεμα της υγειας πρωτιστως!
τουλαχιστον εχεις χιουμορ...εγω γελασα τουλαχιστον πολυ....λολ

----------


## amelie74

DELETED!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρυμοζα εισαι πολυ εξυπνη και καλλιεργημενη κοπελα.
> τι σπουδαζεις αν επιτρεπεται?


amelie σου στειλα pm check your inbox! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

το τσεκαρισα μικρουλα μου και σου απαντησα!!!
bipolar kisses και απο δω λοιπον!!!!

----------


## amelie74

λου μιας και σε βλεπω online πιστευω για σενα ακριβως τα ιδια που ειπα στην λακρυμοζα.
τι σπουδασες στο Αμερικα?
βασικα εδω μεσα εχω βρει παρα πολλα τρομερα ευφυη και καλλιεργημενα ατομα.
(αρσι,σοφια,λου,λακρυμοζα,rai n,θεοφανια,κιπ,αρκτο,πελαρι υ,ρισερτσερ,γιωτα2,ανεμο,ρε μεντυ και πολλους ακομα)
αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που εχω αραξει σε αυτο το λιμανακι,ακομα κι αν πρεπει να "πληρωσω το τιμημα",οτι με διαβαζουν και οι κοπελες του κεντρου.
ηταν μια ενεργεια που εκανα εν βρασμω ψυχης(για την οποια μετανιωσα)για να υπαρξει μια συνεχεια στην επικοινωνια μας(που εληξε τοσο αδοξα),ακομα κι αν γινεται υπο τη μορφη μονολογου.
λου με ειχες ρωτησει αν αυτες οι φοβιες μου ειναι βασιμες.
ναι ειναι βασιμες γιατι σε ενα τηλεφωνημα που ειχα με τη Γιωτα μου μιλαγε με τα λογια που γραφω εδω.
δεν παραφρονησα.
τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

μπορει κανεις να μου λυσει την απορια γιατι το παραπανω μηνυμα δεν εμφανιζεται ολοκληρο?
κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ποιο μηνυμα εκεινο που λεει με κοκκινα γραμματα DELETED?
η το προηγουμενο που κοβεται στη μεση??
δεν ξερω γιατι το κανει ετυχε κ σε μενα 3-4 φορες καποια μηνυματα να μου τα κοψει στη μεση κ μετα επρεπε να τα ξαναγραψω...

----------


## keep_walking

> μπορει κανεις να μου λυσει την απορια γιατι το παραπανω μηνυμα δεν εμφανιζεται ολοκληρο?
> κανω κατι λαθος?


ΕΓΩ ...ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ.

ΝΑ ΠΩ?

Ειναι bug.

Εαν υπαρχει μια τεραστια λεξη χωρις κενα γινεται αυτο...οταν βαζεις κομματα ,τελειες κλπ και δεν υπαρχει κενο εκλαμβανονται ως τεραστια λεξη.

----------


## keep_walking

> λου μιας και σε βλεπω online πιστευω για σενα ακριβως τα ιδια που ειπα στην λακρυμοζα.
> τι σπουδασες στο Αμερικα?
> βασικα εδω μεσα εχω βρει παρα πολλα τρομερα ευφυη και καλλιεργημενα ατομα.
> (αρσι,σοφια,λου, λακρυμοζα,rain, θεοφανια,κιπ,αρκτο, πελαριρυ, ρισερτσερ,γιωτα2,ανεμο,ρεμε ντυ και πολλους ακομα)
> αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που εχω αραξει σε αυτο το λιμανακι,ακομα κι αν πρεπει να "πληρωσω το τιμημα", οτι με διαβαζουν και οι κοπελες του κεντρου.
> ηταν μια ενεργεια που εκανα εν βρασμω ψυχης(για την οποια μετανιωσα)για να υπαρξει μια συνεχεια στην επικοινωνια μας(που εληξε τοσο αδοξα),ακομα κι αν γινεται υπο τη μορφη μονολογου.
> λου με ειχες ρωτησει αν αυτες οι φοβιες μου ειναι βασιμες.
> ναι ειναι βασιμες γιατι σε ενα τηλεφωνημα που ειχα με τη Γιωτα μου μιλαγε με τα λογια που γραφω εδω.
> δεν παραφρονησα.
> τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα


ΝΑΤΟ.......................................... .......

----------


## Lou!

αμελι, τι εννοεις σου μιλαγε με τα λογια που γραφεις εδω? μηπως αυτος ειναι ο τυπος σου γενικοτερα?
καλα, αν σε ενοχλει αλλαξε νικ.
εγω αμερικη οικονομικα σπουδαζα.

----------


## amelie74

keep thanks  :Smile: 

Lou οταν λεω οτι μιλουσε η Γιωτα με τα λογια μου,εννοω οτι οταν την πηρα μια μερα τηλ. λεγοντας της οτι μου λειπει πολυ,μου απαντησε
"σου ευχομαι να βρεις,ειτε ενα νεο κεντρο ημερας,ειτε ενα γκρουπ-θεραπι,ειτε μια νεα ψυχοθεραπευτρια".
αυτα τα λογια δεν της τα χα πει εγω ποτε,απλα ειναι γραμμενα στα αρχικα ποστ αυτου του θρεντ.
αλλα ξερεις κατι βρε λου νικ δεν αλλαζω γιατι και με αλλο νικ να μπαινω "αμελιστικα" θα γραφω,δλδ περι Μαριου κλπ κλπ.
και εκτος αυτου δεν θελω να διαγραφει και αυτο το θρεντ(ηδη ζητησα να διαγραφουν τρια θεματα μου) στο οποιο εχω κανει καταθεσεις ψυχης και στο οποιο ξερουν οι κοπελες απο το κεντρο οτι γραφω.
ναι ειναι λιγο εγωκεντρικες αυτες οι φοβιες μου,οτι και καλα με διαβαζουν,αλλα αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι το κανουν γιατι τους απασχολουν τα σεξουαλικα/γυναικολογικα/ψυχολογικα μου,αλλα για να δουν πως βλεπω εγω τον Μαριο.
βασικα πιστευω οτι απ'ολες τις κοπελες(και ναι αυτο το γραφω μηπως το διαβασουν),η μονη που ισως θα μπαινει και για μενα ειναι η Γιωτα.
οι αλλες δυο επειδη τον Μαριο τον συμπαθουν παρα πολυ και τον γνωριζουν κοντα δυο χρονια,εχω την υποψια οτι δεν βλεπουν με καλο ματι το οτι βγαινω μαζι του,λογω καποιων προβηματισμων που σας εξεφρασα σχετικα με το ολο θεμα σε προηγουμενες σελιδες.
πιστευω οτι φοβουνται μηπως τον πληγωσω.

----------


## Lou!

καλα, μπορει κ να μη διαβαζουν. αλλιως κανεις ενα νεο νικ, αμελιστικα θα γραφεις ετσι κ αλλιως, αλλα μεχρι να το εντοπισουν θα πρεπει να σκαλισουν το μισο φορουμ, κ τον μαριο θα τον αναβαφτισεις σε κατι αλλο. κ τελειωνει η ιστορια. αντι να ποσταρεις στη διπολικη ποσταρε στην καταθλιψη η στα προβληματα σχεσεων τα γκομενοειδη θεματα κ σιγα μη σε βρουνε! εκτος κ αν εχουν γινει ταχτικες αναγνωστριες του φορουμ! :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

..συμφωνω με λου....
Εμείς που σε ξέρουμε θα σε καταλάβουμε.
Κάνε ένα νικ, (ελπιζω να μη διαβαζει ο νικος ντι), διπλο για να μη χασεις το δικό σου, γιατι θα βγαινει στα παλια σου θεματα.
Κράτα το για όσο χρειαστεί και μετά ξέχνα το.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί, διάβασα ένα σου μήνυμα πρόσφατο με θετική ενέργεια και αισιόδοξες προοπτικές και χάρηκα. :Smile: 
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα προς το καλύτερο. Στο άλλο σχετικά με το ποιος και τι διαβάζει δεν θα αναφερθώ, αλλά πιστεύω
πως μπορεί να το βλέπεις και λίγο πιο υποψιασμένα απ' ό,τι μπορεί να είναι στην πραγματικότητα και να υπερβάλλεις.

----------


## amelie74

*ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.
ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΙΟ.
ΗΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΙ.
ΕΝΑ ΛΙΤΡΟ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ.
ΣΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΗΠΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΡΑΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΥΠΕΡΕΝΤΑΣΗ.
ΗΠΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ.
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΜΑΙΕΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΖΟΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ(ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΚΥΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΑΧΟΥΛΕΣ) ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΓΛΥΚΟ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ.
ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ 
ΕΧΕΙ.
ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ?
ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΛΑ.
ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΟΓΙΣΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ.
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΨΩΝΙΖΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΑΝΟΔΙΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΡΑΓΜΟ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΑΝΕΣΗ.
ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΖΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΝΩ Η Η ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ.
ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ.
ΗΡΘΕ Η ΑΝΟΙΞΗ.
ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ.
ΗΡΘΕ Η ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ.
ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ…*

----------


## Remedy

κατσε βρε παιδι μου!
υπαρχει θεμα με το ποτο, ανεξαρτητως μεγεθους. υπαρχει παντως!
βλεπεις κι οτι σου κανει κακο στην διαθεση!!!!! σου προκαλει υπερενταση, ξεφευγεις, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ????????????

οσο για το πως θα χαλαρωσεις να του την πεσεις χωρις ποτο, δεν χφρειαζεται να του την πεσεις εσυ, αντρας ειναι, ας στην πεσει εκεινος αν γουσταρει!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

κοιτα να δεις τι γινεται ρεμεντυ.
το ποτο μου κανει κακο στη διαθεση,οταν ειμαι πεσμενη και γενικα οταν εχω θεματα να με βασανιζουν.
βασικα δεν με ριχνει αμεσως.
μου προκαλει μια εφημερη ηρεμια και ευχαριστη διαθεση και οταν περναει η επιρροια του ειμαι ενα με το χωμα.
οπως νιωθω τωρα.ενα με το χωμα.μεγαλο νταουνιασμα.
οταν ειμαι καλα με το μεσα μου,δεν με πεφτω ουτε καν μετα απο την επιρροια του αλκοολ. 

απλα ενας απ'τους λογους που πινω ειναι για να μπορω να αντεξω την αγοραφοβια μου και το υπερμετρο αγχος μου οταν ειμαι εξω.
γι'αυτο και του προτεινα να ερθει σπιτι μου.
για να νιωθω πιο "ασφαλης" και να μην ξαναμπω στο πειρασμο να ξαναπιω αυτη την ρημαδα την κολομπυρα που με γαμησε κυριολεκτικα σημερα.

αυριο θα παω στην ψυχολογο μου(την βικυ) και θα τα συζητησουμε.
βασικα εχω πολλα να της πω-περα απο τα του μαριου-και δεν ξερω αν θα προλαβω να της τα πω ολα.
ποσα βασανα να χωρεσουν σε μια συνεδρια?
ποσα βασανα να χωρεσουν σε ενα μυαλο?
χρειαζομαι μια βικυ επι 24-ωρου βασεως...

----------


## claire

΄μπορεί να νιώθεις έτσι πεσμένη, λόγω αλληλεπίδρασης του αλκοόλ με τα φάρμακα. δεν το νιώθεις εκείνη τη στιγμή, αλλά την επόμενη, είναι σα να μην έχει ξεκουραστεί το σώμα.

----------


## amelie74

> μπορεί να νιώθεις έτσι πεσμένη, λόγω αλληλεπίδρασης του αλκοόλ με τα φάρμακα.


βασικα ειτε πιω ειτε δεν πιω,εχω τρομερα σκαμπανεβασματα στη διαθεση.
ετσι ειναι η διπολικη διαταραχη.
απλα οταν πινω αυτο το σκαμπανεβασμα επιδεινωνεται.
οταν πινω εχω εναλλαγες διαθεσης σχεδον ανα μισαωρο.
οταν δεν πινω,παλι εχω εναλλαγες στη διαθεση,αλλα οχι με τοσο μεγαλη συχνοτητα.

----------


## amelie74

ουφ εχω τοσα πολλα να σας πω.
ολα ειναι ενα κουβαρι μεσα στο κεφαλι μου.
θα προσπαθησω να τα ιεραρχισω...

πηγα σημερα στην ψυχολογο μου και τα μονα που προλαβαμε να συζητησουμε ηταν το θεμα του Μαριου,το θεμα των οριων στην θεραπευτικη μας σχεση και το θεμα του αλκοολ.

1)σχετικα με το θεμα του Μαριου,μου ειπε πως απο οτι καταλαβαινει δεν ειναι ετοιμος για ερωτικη επαφη,παρολο που μπορει να σημαινω για κεινον καποια πραγματα.της ειπα για την αναστατωση που μου φερνει και για το αν κρινει σκοπιμο να βρεθουμε το επομενο σαββατοκυριακο και μου ειπε πως αυτο εγω θα το αποφασισω σαν ενηλικας 37 ετων.

2)σχετικα με το θεμα του αλκοολ μου ειπε πως την προβληματισε το γεγονος οτι ηπια 1 λιτρο και οχι 0,5 οπως την αλλη φορα.
την ρωτησα αν θα το πει στον γιατρο μου ή στους γονεις μου και μου ειπε και παλι μιλαω με εναν ενηλικα 37 ετων και οχι με ενα κοριτσακι που φοβαται αν θα το κανουν "νταντα" οι γονεις του ή ο γιατρος του.(και ειχε απολυτο δικιο)

3)σχετικα με τα ορια,μου ξεκαθαρισε πως η σχεση μας δεν ειναι φιλικη και να μην την παιρνω τηλεφωνο,παρα μονο αν ειναι απολυτη αναγκη.

τελος επειδη της ειπα για τις αποτομες εναλλαγες διαθεσης και για τις αυπνιες,μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να επικοινωνησω οπωσδηποτε με τον γιατρο μου για να μου ρυθμισει την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.
αλλα ψιλοφοβαμαι να παω στον γιατρο μου γιατι απο τη μια δεν ξερω πως να του πω οτι πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο σε εβδομαδιαια βαση(δεν το ξερει ακομα-νιωθω ενοχικα για αυτο), ενω εκεινον τον εχω γραψει κανονικα εδω και εναμισι μηνα και απο την αλλη φοβαμαι να του πω για τις μπυρες.(σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι πιο αυστηρος απο την ψυχολογο).
παντως το απογευμα θα βρω το κουραγιο και θα τον παρω τηλεφωνο να του τα πω ολα.

α!και κατι ακομα.της ειπα πως μου λειπει η Γιωτα πολυ και οτι κανω συγκρισεις μαζι της και μου απαντησε με ενα χαμογελο ολο ειλικρινια και καλοσυνη πως την τιμαει η ειλικρινια μου και δεν παρεξηγειται καθολου.


υ.γ.σημερα η διαθεση μου ειναι ακρως καταθλιπτικη...εφυγε η υπερενταση και ηρθε η καταθλιψη...μεχρι να φυγει η καταθλιψη και να ξαναερθει η υπερενταση κ.ο.κ.
τελικα το πηρα αποφαση η δ.δ. ειναι απο δυσιατη εως ανιατη ασθενεια,αν και οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε η Βικυ φταει και το πλαισιο(ελλειψη κοινωνικης ζωης-ελλειψη κατανοησης απο την πλευρα της μητερας-το προβλημα της αδερφης) και δεν πρεπει να τα φορτωνω ολα στην διπολικη.χαρακτηριστικα μου ειπε εγω τωρα μιλαω με την Ιωαννα και οχι με μια διπολικη κοπελα.
αλλα απο την αλλη ο γιατρος πιστευει μονο στα γονιδια.
σε αυτες τις δυο διαφορετικες προσεγγισεις (ψυχολογου-ψυχιατρου) σχετικα με το προβλημα μου και στο που βρισκονται οι ριζες του,ισως οφειλεται το γεγονος οτι εχω να παω στον γιατρο μου εναμισι μηνα.

----------


## amelie74

τελικα την βρηκα την ακρη.
πηρα τηλ τον γιατρο και μου ειπε τηλεφωνικα τι να κανω σχετικα με τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.
του ειπα και για το οτι παω σε ψυχολογο και τους λογους που εχω κανει αυτη την επιλογη και σαν να ψιλοστραβωσε.
εστειλα μηνυμα στη Βικυ και της ζητησα να κανονισουμε ραντεβου προς το τελος της βδομαδας.
ειναι τρομερα πολλα αυτα που θελω να της πω γι'αυτο και αποφασισα να ξαναπαω,παρα το οικονομικο κοστος.

----------


## amelie74

Στίχοι: Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος
Μουσική: Νίκος Αντύπας
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Χαρούλα Αλεξίου

Μπορεί και να 'χω τρελαθεί
σκοτάδι μέσα μου βαθύ
ξανά ο ύπνος με ξέχασε
κι η νύχτα βραχνάς
πες μου πού γυρνάς

*Τόσες χιλιάδες αστέρια εκεί πάνω
κι εγώ μοναχή μου στη γη
ούτε που ξέρω πού είμαι, τι κάνω
και τι με κρατάει στη ζωή.*

Σ' έχασα και γύρω πια νυχτώνει
Σ' έχασα κι η πόλη είναι σκληρή
Αγάπη μου, χαρά μου μόνη κι αληθινή...

Μπορεί και να 'χω τρελαθεί
ο ίσκιος σου μ' ακολουθεί
Κυλά στις στέγες το γέλιο σου
σαν πρωινή βροχή και λιώνει την ψυχή...

*Τόσες χιλιάδες αστέρια εκεί πάνω
κι εγώ μοναχή μου στη γη
ούτε που ξέρω πού είμαι, τι κάνω
και τι με κρατάει στη ζωή.*

Σ' έχασα και γύρω πια νυχτώνει
Σ' έχασα κι η πόλη είναι σκληρή
Αγάπη μου, χαρά μου μόνη κι αληθινή...

----------


## claire

μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο ψυχιάτρός σου στραβώνει με την επιλογή σου να μιλάς και σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο. συνήθως πιέζουν για ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## amelie74

ναι κλερ εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες.
και της ψυχολογου μου της εκανε εντυπωση.
βασικα ο συγκεκριμενος ψυχιατρος,αν και δεν ειναι κακος ανθρωπος,ειναι απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει αρκετα φιλοχρηματος.
του χρωσταω βεβαια ευγωμοσυνη,γιατι πριν δυο χρονια,με παρελαβε σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση απ'οτι ειμαι τωρα,αλλα λυπαμαι που το λεω πλεον εχω αρχισει να τον βλεπω σαν ενα χερι και μια σφραγιδα.
ο λογος που δεν πηγαινω στην ψυχιατρο του ικα,ειναι επειδη τα φαρμακα που μου συνταγογραφουσε τοτε που με παρακολουθουσε δεν με ειχαν βοηθησει καθολου.
οποτε εχω κανει την επιλογη να πηγαινω στον ψυχιατρο καθε δυο μηνες,να μου γραφει σε ενα χαρτι την συνταγη και η ψυχιατρος του ικα να εκτελει χρεη "αντιγραφεα" στο βιβλιαριο μου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα Αμελί. Βρίσκω πολύ σωστό από πλευράς της που σου θέτει όρια στη μεταξύ σας σχέση. Θυμάσαι που το είχαμε πει και άλλοτε, δεν είναι φίλη σου, είναι μία επαγγελματίας κι εσύ η θεραπευόμενη, καλό είναι να κρατιέται κάθε σχέση στα πλαίσιά της. Εφόσον εσύ ξεπερνάς τα όρια από αδυναμία σου να τα αναγνωρίσεις, εκείνη αναλαμβάνει να στα διδάξει.

Πρόσεξε κάτι που μπορεί να είναι και χειριστικό από πλευράς σου. Η αναφορά της σύγκρισης ανάμεσα σε εκείνην και στην πρώην σου ψυχολόγο, μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο "αθώα" από πλευράς σου, άλλο που μπορεί να μην το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι. Όταν της το εξομολογήθηκες, υπήρχε κίνητρο κάτω από την επιφάνεια.

----------


## Remedy

> ..
> 
> Πρόσεξε κάτι που μπορεί να είναι και χειριστικό από πλευράς σου. Η αναφορά της σύγκρισης ανάμεσα σε εκείνην και στην πρώην σου ψυχολόγο, μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο "αθώα" από πλευράς σου, άλλο που μπορεί να μην το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι. Όταν της το εξομολογήθηκες, υπήρχε κίνητρο κάτω από την επιφάνεια.


πολυ σωστο το σχολιο σου ρειν . κι εγω αυτο ακριβως σκεφτηκα.
και πολυ σωστη η αντιδραση της ψυχ.

----------


## amelie74

> *Πρόσεξε κάτι που μπορεί να είναι και χειριστικό από πλευράς σου. Η αναφορά της σύγκρισης ανάμεσα σε εκείνην και στην πρώην σου ψυχολόγο, μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο "αθώα" από πλευράς σου, άλλο που μπορεί να μην το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι. Όταν της το εξομολογήθηκες, υπήρχε κίνητρο κάτω από την επιφάνεια*.


συμφωνω και γω μαζι σας οτι καλα εκανε και μου εβαλε ορια.
αλλα Ηρω αυτο που λες παραπανω πως ακριβως το εννοεις?
εγω της το εξομολογηθηκα εντελως αυθορμητα.
εσυ τι πιστευεις οτι υπηρχε στο υποσυνειδητο μου οταν της το εξομολογηθηκα?
μηπως εννοεις οτι της το πα και καλα για να μου "δωσει παραπανω βοηθεια απο οση μου δινει"?
βασικα επι λεξη της ειπα "κανω την συγκριση αναμεσα σε σενα και την Γιωτα και σε ορισμενα σημεια βρισκω οτι υπερτερεις εσυ και σε αλλα η Γιωτα".
δεν ξερω αν οντως ηταν χειριστικη ενεργεια,αλλα το βρισκω αρκετα φυσιολογικο το να γινονται συγκρισεις με την Γιωτα,γιατι την θεωρουσα και εξακολουθω να την θεωρω κορυφη.
ομως εχω αρχισει να θεωρω πλεον κορυφη και την Βικυ.
και απο τη στιγμη που καλως η κακως κανω μεσα μου αυτες τις συγκρισεις δεν ειναι εντιμο να ανοιγω τα εσωψυχα μου στη Βικυ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελί....την ψυχολόγο δεν την ενδιαφέρει αν τη θεωρείς κορυφή ή όχι, αλλά να έχει αντίκτυπο η δουλειά της πάνω σου.
Από κει και πέρα πρόσεξε λίγο το θέμα με τα τηλ γιατί άμα την πρήζεις συνέχεια θα την κουράσεις και ίσως να χάσει κάποια από την όρεξη της να σε βοηθήσει. Μη ξεχνάς πως και οι ειδικοί, άνθρωποι είναι και όσο και να καταλάβαινει τις ανάγκες σου έχει τα όρια της... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανια μου,

για μενα "κορυφη" σημαινει ακριβως το να εχει αντικτυπο η δουλεια της πανω μου.

αυτο εβλεπα και στην Γιωτα και αυτο εχω αρχισει να βλεπω και στην Βικυ.
(φυσικα οπως εχουμε ξαναπει στην δ.δ. δεν γινονται "θαυματα")

εχω γυρισει πολλες υποτιθεμενες κορυφες απο τα 20 μου χρονια,με πολλα πτυχια,μεταπτυχιακους τιτλους και μακροχρονιες σπουδες που παρολα αυτα η δουλεια τους δεν ειχε αντικτυπο πανω μου.

γι'αυτο και σκοπευω να τηρησω τα ορια που πολυ καλα εκανε και μου εθεσε.

εχασα μια "Γιωτα."
θα ειναι κριμα να χασω και μια "Βικυ."
πολυ κριμα...

----------


## RainAndWind

Να σου θέσω ένα παράδειγμα. Αν ο Μάριος σου έλεγε, κοίτα Αμελί, είσαι καλή στο σεξ, αλλά ρε παιδί μου η πρώην μου έκανε αυτό κι εκείνο καλύτερα (συγκρατούμαι να μην πω συγκεκριμένα,λολ) για λέγε, τι θα ένιωθες? Δε θα έλεγες, μα τον μλκ, θα του τα χώσω τώρα?
Απλά η ψυχολόγος σου κατανοεί τους λόγους και κρατά μία συμβατική στάση, όμως σκέψου το. Ναι, αυτό πιστεύω, πως είναι σα να την προκαλείς να αποδείξει την αξία της, ένα αυτό, σα να της λες γίνε τόσο καλή σαν τη Βίκυ, δύο, και σα να την υποτιμάς και λιγουλάκι κρατώντας της μπροστά και ένα καρότο. Μη με παρεξηγείς, δε στα λέω με κακή πρόθεση,ε?
Μπες λίγο in her shoes που λέμε και στο ελλάντα και δες τη σκηνή από μακριά, προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις μία ανάλογη εικόνα στο μυαλό σου αλλά με τις θέσεις σας τούμπα.

----------


## amelie74

Ηρω μου δεν παρεξηγουμαι καθολου.
καταραχας,πιστευω πως κανενα απο τα μηνυματα που μου εχεις γραψει εδω και δυο χρονια δεν ειχαν κακη προθεση.
ριχνεις βεβαια που κ που τις σφαλιαρες σου,αλλα ειναι αφυπνιστικες σφαλιαρες και οχι με κακια. :Smile: 

προσπαθωντας να μπω in her shoes σιγουρα θα παρεξηγουμουν ή το λιγοτερο θα πληγωνομουν.
ομως ειναι νομιζω λιγο ατοπο να προσπαθω να μπω in her shoes γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειμαι ψυχολογος.
και οι ψυχολογοι ανθρωποι ειναι βεβαια,δεν ειναι Θεοι,αλλα εχουν την ικανοτητα να μην εστιαζονται στο αρνητικο συναισθημα που ενδεχομενως τους προκαλουν τα λογια ενος ασθενη τους,αλλα στα κινητρα που ωθησαν τον ασθενη να πει αυτα τα λογια.
τωρα αν τα κινητρα των οσων της ειπα ηταν οντως να την προκαλεσω να αποδειξει την αξια της ή απλα το να της επικοινωνησω τον πονο που μου προκαλει η απουσια της Γιωτας,ειλικρινα δεν το ξερω.

----------


## amelie74

Πισω στο θεμα μας τωρα…
Ο Μαριος μου ειπε πως το Σαββατο θα παρει ένα ταξι και θα ερθει στα μερη μου.
Εχω κατααγχωθει και ο λογος δεν είναι μονο η αναστατωση που μου προκαλει η παρουσια του.
Είναι και το ότι όταν βγαινω εξω δεν αντεχω την αγοραφοβια μου και πινω.
Διαφοτερικα δεν μπορω να αντεξω το «εξω» παρα μονο για μιση ωρα.
Και με κοπελα να βγαινα τα ιδια θα σας ελεγα.
Από τη μια σκεφτομαι ότι αν πιω:
θα τον ρωταω πολύ προσωπικα πραγματα όπως συνεβει τις προηγουμενες φορες που βγηκαμε και θα «του την πεφτω» ενώ εκεινος δεν είναι ετοιμος για κατι τετοιο.
Από την άλλη σκεφτομαι ότι αν δεν πιω θα με πιασει κριση πανικου και θα εχει κανει τοσα χιλιομετρα για να με δει,ενώ εγω θα εχω την επιθυμια να φυγω τρεχοντας πανω στο μισαωρο.
Τι σκατα να κανω?

----------


## amelie74

πηρα τηλεφωνο τον Μαριο και του ειπα αυτα που σας ειπα παραπανω.
μου απαντησε "αν ειναι να σου δημιουργει τοση υπερενταση η παρουσια μου και να καταφευγεις στο αλκοολ που σου κανει κακο,μπορουμε να τα λεμε για καποιο διαστημα τηλεφωνικως και αφου προχωρησει η θεραπεια σου,να αρχισουμε να βγαινουμε χωρις να πινεις"

με συγγινησε αφανταστα αυτη η φραση του.
την βρηκα τρομερα ωριμη και τρομερα αλτρουιστικη.

ευγνωμονω τον Θεο που μου εστειλε αυτον τον υπεροχο ανθρωπο στη ζωη μου,ασχετα με το που θα καταληξει αυτη η ιστορια.
δεν ειναι ψυχουλα?

----------


## researcher

πολυ ωριμο εκ μερους του!!!! φοβερος!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Μμ, πολύ βολικό μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό το δίλημμα. Ευνοεί την κατανάλωση ποτού. Είσαι βέβαιη πως δεν είναι μία καλή εφεύρεση για να πιεις?
Πχ, χρειάζομαι σχέση. Ναι, αλλά για να έχω σχέση πρέπει να βγω από το σπίτι. Και να μένω και παραπάνω από μισή ώρα έξω. Άρα???
Άρα πίνω για να αντέξω παραπάνω από μισή ώρα.

Όταν πας στην ψυχολόγο σου πόση ώρα είσαι συνολικά έξω? Μήπως παραπάνω από μισή?
Για να πας στην ψυχολόγο σου πίνεις?

----------


## amelie74

Ρειν,
οταν η ψυχολογος μου,μου εκανε την ιδια ερωτηση με σενα της απαντησα "γιατι στο γραφειο σου νιωθω ασφαλης".
με τον Μαριο ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα.
μου ξυπναει ανασφαλειες-χωρις εννοειται να φταιει εκεινος για αυτο-που για να τις "αντεξω" πινω.
ολο αυτο το "παιχνιδι" με τα υπονοουμενα δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να το κανω χωρις την καταναλωση του αλκοολ.
δεν ξερω αν σου λεει κατι αυτο,αλλα οταν ημουν στο κεντρο παλι του πετουσα υπονοουμενα χωρις να εχω πιει.
γιατι ενιωθα και εκει ασφαλης.
νομιζω πως καταλαβαινεις πολυ καλα πως το θετω.

----------


## amelie74

συμπερασμα----> ή βρισκω εναν ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο/κοινωνικο λειτουργο για να κανω δεσμο μαζι του ή προτεινω στην ψυχολογο μου να ερχεται και κεινη στις εξοδους μου με τον Μαριο(πλακα πλακα κατι τετοιο γινεται για θεραπευτικους λογους στο κεντρο,αλλα ασε...ας μην τα θυμαμαι καλυτερα...)

----------


## katerinaki

εγω προτεινω να μη σκεφτεσαι τι θα κανεις κ τι θα πεις κ αν θα πιεις η δεν θα πιεις μπυρα ! ασχολησου με το τι θα βαλεις, πως θα κανεις τα μαλλια σου, κανε κ καμμια μασκα, κλπ.
Απιστευτος ο Μαριος.,ομως κ εσυ εισαι απιστευτη, εννοω σπανια παιδια, γιαυτο αμελι ,αφου ειναι γνησια τα αισθηματα σου για τον Μαριο , εκφρασου αληθινα, με τη ψυχη σου ,που λενε!( αν κ νομιζω οτι αυτο κανεις, μη καλουπωνεσαι κ μη βαζεις ταμπελες ουτε σε σενα ουτε στον Μαριο)

----------


## Sofia

Amelie,

τί ειχε το κεντρο που σε εκανε να νιωθεις ασφαλης? ή το γραφειο της ψυχολογου? ηταν οι ανθρωποι? ηταν ο χωρος που ειχε κατι? θες να πεις κατι πανω σ αυτο...?

υγ. κατα τα αλλα θα συμφωνησω με το κατερινακι. Ασε τις σκεψεις κ το προγραμμα τί θα κανεις, τί θα πεις, με τί θα νιωσει ασχημα ο Μαριος κ πώς θα σαι εσυ. Ασχολησου σημερα με σενα, με πιο αναλαφρα πραγματα που αφορουν ενα τετοιο ραντεβου. που σου φερνουν χαμογελο κ σου θυμιζουν οτι εισαι γυναικα. αμα θελεις καμια προταση για μασκουλες κ τετοια θα χαρω να σου πω.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> *εγω προτεινω να μη σκεφτεσαι τι θα κανεις κ τι θα πεις κ αν θα πιεις η δεν θα πιεις μπυρα ! ασχολησου με το τι θα βαλεις, πως θα κανεις τα μαλλια σου, κανε κ καμμια μασκα, κλπ.
> Απιστευτος ο Μαριος.,ομως κ εσυ εισαι απιστευτη, εννοω σπανια παιδια, γιαυτο αμελι ,αφου ειναι γνησια τα αισθηματα σου για τον Μαριο , εκφρασου αληθινα, με τη ψυχη σου ,που λενε!( αν κ νομιζω οτι αυτο κανεις, μη καλουπωνεσαι κ μη βαζεις ταμπελες ουτε σε σενα ουτε στον Μαριο)*


σ'ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου για το υπεροχο σου μηνυμα.
ειλικρινα με αγγιξε βαθεια στην ψυχη μου.
και συ εισαι σπανιο παιδι ομως!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Amelie,
> τί ειχε το κεντρο που σε εκανε να νιωθεις ασφαλης? ή το γραφειο της ψυχολογου? ηταν οι ανθρωποι? ηταν ο χωρος που ειχε κατι? θες να πεις κατι πανω σ αυτο...?


Σοφια μου,

η προηγουμενη ψυχολογος μου,μου δημιουργουσε ενα αισθημα ασφαλειας,ηρεμιας και εμπιστοσυνης.
το ιδιο συμβαινει και με την τωρινη.
θελεις η ιδιοτητα τους?
θελεις η προσωπικοτητα τους?
θελεις η καλοσυνη τους?
μαλλον ολα μαζι. 

περα απο αυτο στο κεντρο ενιωθα ανετα γιατι πρωτον ερχομουν σε επαφη με ατομα που ειχαν και κεινα ψυχολογικα προβληματα και ενιωθα οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη που υποφερει και εκτος αυτου καναμε πολυ ενδιαφερουσες δραστηριοτητες.
θα μου πεις βεβαια.....αυτο συμβαινει και με τον Μαριο(εννοω το οτι συμπασχουμε),επομενως γιατι να με αγχωνει η παρουσια του?
μεταξυ αλλων με αγχωνει και το οτι βρισκομαστε σε εξωτερικο χωρο (λογω αγοραφοβιας).
εδω και πολλα χρονια αισθανομαι καλα εξω μονο οταν ειμαι σε κινηση (π.χ. για ψωνια).
η ιδεα της καφετεριας με αγχωνει σε υπερβολικο σημειο.
ειναι πιο σφαιρικο το προβλημα μου.
δεν εστιαζεται μονο στον Μαριο.
και κοπελα να ηταν ο Μαριος παλι θα ειχα προβλημα.
αν ηταν μαζι μου και καποια ειδικος (υποθετικα μιλωντας),αν πηγαινε να με πιασει κατι σαν κριση πανικου,πιστευω θα με καλμαριζε.

----------


## Sofia

Καλησπερα Αμελι,

ναι καταλαβα.Ομως για δες: περα απο την προσωπικοτητα του αλλου,απο την ιδιοτητα, την καλοσυνη τους....ειναι και η εμπιστοσυνη που δειχνεις οταν αναγνωριζεις αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα κ αισθανεσαι ασφαλης, σωστα? Αρα αν υποθεσουμε οτι θα εισαι με τον Μαριο, που θεωρεις οτι ειναι ενα καλο ατομο, που εχει κ αυτος τα θεματα του, που σε κανει να νιωθεις οτι δεν ειναι απο εναν αλλο κοσμο που δεν εχει ιδεα απο ψυχικες παθησεις εχεις εξασφαλισμενες 2 στις 3 σημαντικες προυποθεσεις για να συνυπαρξεις με καποιον. Παραδειγμα: μπορεις να μιλησεις μαζι του για οτι αφορα την παθηση σου, για τις ψυχολογους αν θελησεις, για καποιο αλλο θεμα δικο σου, χωρις να νιωθεις οτι μιλας κινεζικα. Απο την αλλη, αν νιωσεις ασχημα στην καφετερια μπορεις να του πεις οτι νιωθεις αβολα και να αντιπροτεινεις να πατε μια χαλαρη βολτιτσα (τωρα που ο καιρος φτιαχνει...).Χωρις να βρισκεις ακυρες δικαιολογιες για να μη χαλασεις την οποια εικονα σου...

Πιστευω πώς αν ξερεις εκ των προτερων πώς εχεις επιλογες στην εξοδο σου, θα αποφυγεις την οποια κριση πανικου. Που κι αν ερθει, δεν χαλασε κι ο κοσμος, εφοσον εισαι με καποιον που μπορεις να του πεις πώς εισαι χωρις να φοβασαι οτι θα σε παρεξηγησει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί, το θέμα είναι, αν αυτός δεν έχει ανάγκη να πάει βαθύτερα, ή να μιλήσει πιο προσωπικά, γιατί εσύ να προκαλείς τη συζήτηση επί προσωπικού?
Ή το άλλο, να πίνεις για να του την πέφτεις, όπως είπες. Σου ζήτησε να του την πέσεις? Θέλω να πω, γιατί να γεννιούνται θέματα από το πουθενά, ενώ αν δώσεις χρόνο και χαλαρότητα, μπορεί να ωριμάσει και η δική του ανάγκη να πάει βαθύτερα, ή να στην πέσει αυτός (για αλλαγή). Μήπως έχεις στο νου σου συγκεκριμένο τύπο συμπεριφοράς σε ραντεβού και τον ακολουθείς, δίχως να σέβεσαι τους ρυθμούς και τις διαθέσεις του Μάριου? Φαίνεται ευαίσθητος μεν, αλλά όχι τόσο αγχωμένος όσο εσύ, εκμεταλλεύσου τη διαφορά σας αυτή, όχι για να πιεστεί αυτός,αλλά να χαλαρώσεις εσύ. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΕΥΣΤΟΧΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΥΦΥΕΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΣΕΠΙΛΥΤΑ ΕΩΣ ΑΝΕΠΙΛΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ(ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΟΥ,ΤΩΝ "ΞΕΣΗΚΩΜΑΤΩΝ" ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ) ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΘΩ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΑΣ.
ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΦΙΑΛΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΟΦΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ.
ΟΤΑΝ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΗΡΕΜΗ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ.(ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΩ)
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ.
ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΟΡΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΩΣ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΑΔΙΚΑ.

----------


## amelie74

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝEΒΗ ΧΘΕΣ.
Η ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕ ΠΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ Η ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ.
ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ.
ΚΟΣΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 500 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΝΑ.
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΕ,ΜΕ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ:

1)ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΜΕΤΡΗ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ,Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ.

2)ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΞΕΙΑ ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ,ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΛΩΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΝ ΑΠΟ 
ΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ(ΕΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ).

3)ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΙΓΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ(ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΙΑΣ ΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ 67%,ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ.)

4)ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΓΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΩΛΟΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΧΩΡΑ.

ΕΨΑΞΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ 703 ΕΝΣΗΜΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ.

*Η ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΑΨΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΘΕΙ ΠΙΑ.("WE ONLY LIVE ONCE")
I DONT WANT TO LIVE ANY MORE.
I JUST WANT TO "LEAVE".
AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.*

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ,ΕΙΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ.
ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΦΙΑ,ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΟΦΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ,ΤΗΝ ΕΥΦΥΙΑ,ΤΟ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ ΤΗΣ,ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΗΚΕ ΣΑΝ ΚΕΡΙ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΟ.

ΑΜΕΛΙ(ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΑ)

----------


## Arsi

Αμελί μου χαλάρωσε,σίγουρα υπάρχει λύση.

Καταρχάς,γνώμη μου είναι να περάσεις επιτροπή. Δε χρειάζεται η άδεια των γονιών σου!Θα παίρνεις και τη σχετική οικονομική βοήθεια αλλά μπορεί να προβλέπεται παράταση κιόλας απ'το ικα σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση.
Αλήθεια την προβλεπόμενη παράταση για σοβαρές ασθένειες την πήρες? Στο λέω γιατί εγώ είμαι σε παράταση τώρα 
αλλά 
επειδή δεν καλύπτομαι για άλλες ασθένειες αυτές τις μέρες θα βγάλω βιβλιάριο αποροίας.Αυτό το έψαξες?

Όσο για την ανεργία και τα προβλεπόμενα ένσημα, είναι λίγα για να σου δοθεί ασφάλεια ίκα(το έχω ψάξει)

Πάντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει λύση.
Είπαμε υπολειτουργούν πολλά πράγματα στη χώρα μας αλλά τα βασικά καλύπτονται, όπως πχ τα φάρμακα σε σοβαρές ασθένειες, με τον α ή β τρόπο.

Κρίμα αν δε σου συμπαραστέκονται οι γονείς σου σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα αλλά θα το παλέψεις έστω μόνη.
Θα διεκδικήσεις και θα απαιτήσεις τα δικαιώματά σου. Εδώ μιλάμε για ζήτημα υγείας....

Παρόλα αυτά ακόμα κι αν δεν έβρισκες λύση (που προσωπικά αποκλείω) ο πατέρας σου θα διέθετε τελικά το ποσό, μην λαβαίνεις σοβαρά την κρίση απαισιοδοξίας του! Τόσα χρόνια σε στηρίζει οικονομικά για γιατρούς κλπ, έτσι θα το έκανε και τότε. Απλά πιστεύω πως αντέδρασε σπασμωδικά και πιο πολύ αγανακτισμένος με την κατάσταση. 

Άντε, και μην ακούω ότι δε θες να ζεις και τα λοιπά !!!! Κοίτα να ηρεμήσεις. Για τίποτα μα τίποτα δεν αξίζει να αρνείσαι τη ζωή σου, πόσο μάλλον για ένα θέμα που έχει λύση.

Σε φιλώ. Και πολλές αγκαλίτσες...

Ελπίζω να σ'ακούσω πιο αισιόδοξη σύντομα!

----------


## amelie74

Αρσι μου,
απο τοτε που σταματησα να εργαζομαι(εδω και μια πενταετια),επερνα την παραταση ανα εξαμηνο,η οποια καλυπτε μονο ψυχιατρικα περιστατικα.
αυτη η παραταση ομως σταματαει οριστικα και μαλλον δεν φταιει η ψυχιατρος του ΙΚΑ για αυτο αλλα αλλοι,οι οποιοι ελεγχονται απο αλλους,οι οποιοι με τη σειρα τους καθοδηγουνται απο αλλους.(πολλα θα ηθελα να πω επι του θεματος αλλα οχι απο δω).

βασικα ψιλοαπογοητευτηκα με αυτο που μου πες οτι δεν φτανουν τα ενσημα μου για παραταση μεσω ΟΑΕΔ.

προκειμενου να βγαλω βιβλιαριο αποροιας πρεπει να προσκομισω και φορολογικη δηλωση του πατερα μου?
μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις πληροφοριες ειτε απο δω ειτε μεσω μειλ για το τι δικαιολογιτικα απαιτουνται?

οσο για την προνοια αστο καλυτερα....ειναι πολυ πονεμενη ιστορια.
δεν θα ηθελα να το συζητησω γιατι θα φορτιστω περισσοτερο.

και γω σε φιλω,αλλα πιο αισιοδοξη δεν νομιζω να με ακουσεις.
βασικα ισως και να μην με ξανακουσεις καθολου.
(και το εννοω αυτο,γιατι εχω φτασει στα ορια μου ή μαλλον εχω αρχισει να τα ξεπερναω).
οσο αντεξω...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Αμελιτσα :Smile: 
εχτες διαβασα ολο το θεμα σου..
Πραγματικα καταλαβαινω τις δυσκολιες και δυστυχως δεν εχω κατι περισσοτερο, απο οτι ολα τα παιδια εδω σου εχουν γραψει,να σου προτεινω..
Το μονο που θελω να πω ειναι υπομονη κουραγιο και θετικη σκεψη κοριτσακι μου..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> 1)ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΜΕΤΡΗ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ,Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ.
> 
> 2)ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΞΕΙΑ ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ,ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΛΩΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΝ ΑΠΟ 
> ΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ(ΕΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ).
> 
> 3)ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΙΓΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ(ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΙΑΣ ΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ 67%,ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ.)


Είναι η πρώτη φορα μετά από τόσο καιρό που γράφεις εδώ, και "μπήκα" στο περιβάλλον του σπτιού σου.

Πρέπει να μιλήσει ένας άνθρωπος στον πατέρα σου, θεωρώ τραγική την αντιμετώπιση του και σου στέλνω την απεριόριστη συμπαρασταση μου γι αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## claire

οι γονείς σου είναι ασφαλισμένοι στο ίκα? παίζει να δεχτούν να γράφονται τα φάρμακα στα δικά τους βιβλιάρια? αμελί μην απελπίζεσαι, θα βρεθεί λύση. άλλοι άνθρωποι είναι πραγματικά στο δρόμο και όμως σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις βρίσκεται κάποιος να τους βοηθήσει.

----------


## katerinaki

Αμελιτσα τον ειδες τον Μαριο χθες?

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστω ολες σας θερμα για τα μηνυματα συμπαραστασης σας.
σημερα ειμαι ελαφρως καλυτερα.
που θα παει θα βρεθει μια ακρη.
ηδη ελαβα ενα ελπιδοφορο μειλ σχετικα με τη νομοθεσια απο την φιλη μου την Αρσι και οι γονεις μου,οταν με ειδαν τοσο χαλια,μου ειπαν οτι δεν προκειται να με αφησουν ετσι και οτι καποια λυση θα βρουμε.

Κατερινακι μου οχι δεν τον ειδα τον Μαριο χθες,γιατι ημουν σε παρα πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.
τον πηρα τηλ,του το εξηγησα και εδειξε απολυτη κατανοηση.
σχετικα με το θεμα του Μαριου θα επανελθω καποια αλλη στιγμη,που θα εχω πιο πολλα κεφια.

να ειστε ολοι και ολες καλα.  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

μην ανησυχεις αμελι
οι γονεις σου σε εχουν υπο την προστασια τους και σε συντηρουν , τοσα χρονια τωρα.
δεν προκειται να σε αφησουν χωρις φαρμακα ΟΤΙ κι αν γινει.
πρωτα απ ολα γιατι σε αγαπουν, οτι διαφωνιες κι αν εχετε.
κι επειτα γιατι αν μεινεις χωρις φαρμακα, εκτος απο εσενα θα εχουν προβληματα και οι ιδιοι...

----------


## amelie74

χεχε καλα τα λες βρε Ρεμεντυ  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Λες και τρώμε το χειμώνα παγωτό.
Λες και πέφτουμε σε τοίχους μ' εκατό.
Έτσι ανάποδα λυγάω το βράδυ αυτό
του νου τη βέργα.

Λες και η στάθμη της αγάπης πάει να βρει
πόσοι κρύβονται στη λάσπη θησαυροί.
Πώς κοπήκανε στα δάχτυλα οι σταυροί
γι' ανθρώπων έργα.

Αδιόρθωτα τα μάτια κι οι καρδιές
με κουμπιά και φερμουάρ κατεστραμμένα
δυο κουβέντες μου σου πέσανε βαριές
κι αποφάσισες να ζεις χωρίς εμένα.

Λες και στρώσαμε τον Αύγουστο χαλί
λες και βγήκε τ' ασανσέρ σ' ένα κελί
που ένας το βλέπε το φως γι' ανατολή
κι άλλος για δύση.

Λες και μέσα μας τ' αντίθετα τραβάν
να ψηφίσουνε στο ίδιο παραβάν
σαν αιώνιο Ιησούν ή Βαραβάν
του ανθρώπου η φύση.

----------


## amelie74

Τόσο καπνό που πίνω μέσα μου
άμα τον είχα ταξιδέψει,
θα 'χα γυρίσει όλη τη γη
από τη νύχτα ως την αυγή
παρά που λες πως μ' αγαπάς
να 'χα πιστέψει.

Γιατί τώρα είναι σπάνιο 
να ξοφλήσω το δάνειο 
που 'χα πάρει απ' το χθες 
για να ελπίζω
σ' έναν αγώνα τιτάνιο
σαν υπερωκεάνιο
μες την ομίχλη στεριά να σφυρίζω.

Παναγιά μου εσύ του Νοτιά
της καρδιάς μου η γη ξενιτιά
της καρδιάς μου η γη
μια βαθιά πληγή
που την κλείνει του χρόνου η φωτιά.

Τόσο καπνό που είδαν τα μάτια μου
άμα τα βλέφαρα είχα κλείσει 
ίσως και να 'χα ονειρευτεί 
πως σαν την έρημο καυτή
είν' η ψευτιά που λόγια αγάπης 
πάει να χτίσει.

----------


## amelie74

μην πολυδινετε σημασια σε αυτα που γραφω...ειναι στιχακια της Λινας Νικολακοπουλου.(που με εκφραζουν).
οταν τελειωσουν τα αντιψυχωσικα να δειτε τι θα γραφω :Stick Out Tongue: 
αστειευομαι...νιωθω καπως καλυτερα  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Που κάνουν τραμπάλα στις ταράτσες ετοιμόρροπων σπιτιών
Εξάρχεια, Πατήσια, Μεταξουργείο, Μετς
Κάνουν ό,τι λάχει
Πλασιέ τσελεμεντέδων κι εγκυκλοπαιδειών
Φτιάχνουν δρόμους κι ενώνουν ερήμους
Διερμηνείς σε καμπαρέ της Ζήνωνος
Επαγγελματίες επαναστάτες
Παλιά τους στρίμωξαν και τα κατέβασαν
*Τώρα παίρνουν χάπια και οινόπνευμα να κοιμηθούν
Αλλά βλέπουν όνειρα και δεν κοιμούνται*
Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα
Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα

Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα
Στις ταράτσες παλιών σπιτιών
Εξάρχεια, Βικτώρια, Κουκάκι, Γκύζη
Που πάνω τους έχετε καρφώσει εκατομμύρια σιδερένια μανταλάκια
Τις ενοχές σας
Αποφάσεις συνεδρίων, δανεικά κοστούμια, σημάδια από κάφτες
περίεργες ημικρανίες, απειλητικές σιωπές
Κολπίτιδες...
Ερωτεύονται ομοφυλόφιλους...
Κρυπτομονάδες...
Καθυστέρηση...
Το τηλέφωνο...
Σπασμένα γυαλιά...
Το ασθενοφόρο...
Κανείς...

Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα
Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα

Κάνουν ό,τι λάχει
Όλο ταξιδεύουν οι φίλοι μου
Γιατί δεν τους αφήσατε σπιθαμή για σπιθαμή
*Οι φίλοι μου ζωγραφίζουν με μαύρο χρώμα
Γιατί τους ρημάξατε το κόκκινο
Γράφουν σε συνθηματική γλώσσα
Γιατί η δική σας μόνο για γλύψιμο κάνει*
Οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Και σύρματα
Στο λαιμό σας
Στα χέρια σας
Οι φίλοι μου...


Κατερινα Γωγου
εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενο σε *ΟΛΟΥΣ* οσους ευθυνονται για την σημερινη μας καταντια!!!

----------


## amelie74

μην φοβαστε.δεν παραληρω απλα ΕΚΦΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

δεν ανησυχούμε....τραγούδα....:Ρ

----------


## amelie74

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
> Που κάνουν τραμπάλα στις ταράτσες ετοιμόρροπων σπιτιών
> Εξάρχεια, Πατήσια, Μεταξουργείο, Μετς
> Κάνουν ό,τι λάχει
> Πλασιέ τσελεμεντέδων κι εγκυκλοπαιδειών
> Φτιάχνουν δρόμους κι ενώνουν ερήμους
> Διερμηνείς σε καμπαρέ της Ζήνωνος
> Επαγγελματίες επαναστάτες
> Παλιά τους στρίμωξαν και τα κατέβασαν
> ...


Like!!! +1000000  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

χεχε να εισαι καλα λακρυμοζα μου!
φιλακια πολλα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> χεχε να εισαι καλα λακρυμοζα μου!
> φιλακια πολλα!!!


φιλακια κ σε σενα αμελιτσα!! καλη συνεχεια!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Σημερα νιωθω την αναγκη να σας επικοινωνησω για μια πολλοστή φορά τον πόνο μου.
Με έπιασε έτσι ξαφνικά μια τρομερή νοσταλγία για το κέντρο ημέρας…
ξερω τελικα γιατι μου στοίχησε τοσο πολύ…
Δεν είναι μόνο η απουσία της Γιώτας που με πονάει.
Πιο πολύ με πονάει ο λόγος που έφυγα από εκεί.
Όπως είπε η πολύ σωστά η Θεοφανία δεν ορκίστηκαν έτσι ξαφνικά όλοι εχθροί μου.
Δεν φταίνε μια ζωή οι άλλοι για όλα.
Ούτε η αδερφή μου, ούτε η μητέρα μου, ούτε κάποιες απορρίψεις που εισέπραξα στο παρελθόν ,ούτε η διπολική διαταραχή είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνες για όλες τις λανθασμένες κινήσεις και επιλογές της ζωής μου.
Είναι πολύ βολικό να επιρρίπτουμε συνεχώς τις ευθύνες σε τρίτους.
Πονάω γιατί κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα πως απειρες φορες άφησα αχαλίνωτο τον εγωκεντρισμό μου.
Η ψυχολόγος μου, με βοήθησε να καταλήξω σε αυτά τα συμπεράσματα.
Και όλοι εσείς.
πολλοί από εσάς βέβαια, είχατε την διορατικότητα να δείτε πως πίσω από το «κακομαθημένο παιδί»,βρίσκεται μία ενήλικη γυναίκα με ευαισθησίες, η οποία κλαίει συνειδητοποιώντας την τραγικότητα της κατάστασής της …και σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για αυτό.
Βικυ μου που είσαι?
Κρατιέμαι με νύχια και με δόντια να μην σε πάρω στο κινητό.
Όχι δεν θα σε πάρω.
Τα παθήματα γίνονται μαθήματα.
Έστω και αργά…
Ή μήπως δεν είναι τελικά και τόσο αργά???

----------


## Deep purple

Γεια σου γλυκιά amelie. Είμαι λαθραναγνώστης της ιστορίας σου. Αποφάσισα λοιπον να σου γράψω δυο λόγια με αφορμή το τελευταίο ερώτημά σου. Όχι, δεν είναι αργά για σένα . Απο αυτά που διαβάζω βλέπω έναν ευαίσθητο άνθρωπο, αλλά και έξυπνο. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τη βρεις την άκρη. Καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σημερα νιωθω την αναγκη να σας επικοινωνησω για μια πολλοστή φορά τον πόνο μου.
> Με έπιασε έτσι ξαφνικά μια τρομερή νοσταλγία για το κέντρο ημέρας…
> ξερω τελικα γιατι μου στοίχησε τοσο πολύ…
> Δεν είναι μόνο η απουσία της Γιώτας που με πονάει.
> Πιο πολύ με πονάει ο λόγος που έφυγα από εκεί.
> Όπως είπε η πολύ σωστά η Θεοφανία δεν ορκίστηκαν έτσι ξαφνικά όλοι εχθροί μου.
> Δεν φταίνε μια ζωή οι άλλοι για όλα.
> Ούτε η αδερφή μου, ούτε η μητέρα μου, ούτε κάποιες απορρίψεις που εισέπραξα στο παρελθόν ,ούτε η διπολική διαταραχή είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνες για όλες τις λανθασμένες κινήσεις και επιλογές της ζωής μου.
> Είναι πολύ βολικό να επιρρίπτουμε συνεχώς τις ευθύνες σε τρίτους.
> ...



...οχι....φυσικά και δεν είναι αργά...
Είσαι πολύ μικρή για να σκεφτεις πως είναι αργά.
Αν γυρίσεις πίσω το ρολόι, θα δεις πως όταν ήσουν 25 πχ, ένιωθες μεγάλη έναντι των 15 σου. Τώρα είσαι 35 και νιώθεις μεγάλη έναντι των 25...Κοίτα όμως μπροστά και σκέψου πως είσαι μικρή έναντι των 45.
Ξέρεις τι θέλω να πω με αυτό? Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά, εκτος και αν είσαι 100.
Για μένα απόψε έκανες ένα τεράστιο βήμα και κατά τη γνώμη μου "είδες" το μισό πρόβλημα.
Το άλλο μισό είναι όλα αυτά που αντιμετωπίζεις, (ασθένεια, οικογένεια). Εκεί όμως δεν φταις εσύ. 
Στο κομμάτι που σου αναλογεί, το δουλεύεις, το ψάχνεις, πας μπροστά. 
Αυτό από μόνο του είναι μια μεγάλη νίκη.
Χαμογέλα και προχώρα. Έχεις πάρει το δρόμο που μόνο σε πιο φωτεινά μονοπάτια θα σε οδηγήσει... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανία μου,
εχεις δικιο πως δεν ειναι αργα...ναι ποτε δεν ειναι αργα.
απλα περναω την κριση των 30+ ή μαλλον πιο σωστα των 40-
προβληματιζομαι πολυ.
προβληματιζομαι απο τη μια γιατι σε αυτη την ηλικια θα επρεπε να βρισκομαι στο απωγειο της δημιουργικοτητας μου στον επαγγελματικο τομεα.
απο την αλλη με εχει πιασει μια παραλογη(?) φοβια οτι δεν μου μενουν πολλα χρονια ακομα προκειμενου να "προλαβω" να ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΥΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΕΣΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ.(ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ).
κανω παρα πολλες καταχρησεις με το "αλλοθι" "we only live once"(με κυριοτερες το καπνισμα και την υπερβολικη καταναλωση κοκα-κολας) και αργα η γρηγορα θα την πληρωσω.
η εμμηνοπαυση,που ειναι μια ηλικια που αρχιζουν τα προβληματα υγειας δεν ειναι και τοσο μακρυα.

αυτες τις μερες γραφω και σκεφτομαι συνεχεια καταθλιπτικα.
τελικα με προτιμω ετσι.
τουλαχιστον ειμαι πιο ηρεμη.

deep purple σε ευχαριστω θερμα για τα καλα σου λογια.
με την σειρα μου να ευχηθω και γω σε σενα και σε ολους σας ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ.
μια ψυχη που βρισκεται καπου εδω τρυγυρω μου ειπε πως σε μια γλωσσα ΠΑΣΧΑ σημαινει ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ.
ΑΜΗΝ(ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ-ΕΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία μου,
> εχεις δικιο πως δεν ειναι αργα...ναι ποτε δεν ειναι αργα.
> απλα περναω την κριση των 30+ ή μαλλον πιο σωστα των 40-
> προβληματιζομαι πολυ.
> 
> Καλημέρα αμελί...
> Αυτό σου λεω και γω. Πριν περνούσες την κρίση των 30 και μετά θα περνάς των 50 και πάει λέγοντας, (να μας έχει ο Θεός καλά να τις περάσουμε όλες μέχρι τα 100..
> 
> προβληματιζομαι απο τη μια γιατι σε αυτη την ηλικια θα επρεπε να βρισκομαι στο απωγειο της δημιουργικοτητας μου στον επαγγελματικο τομεα.
> ...


Κοίτα να κάνεις λίγο σεξ...με το αγόρι τι έγινε?
΄΄Εχεις καιρό να γράψεις νέα από αυτό το μέτωπο...

----------


## amelie74

> Κοίτα να κάνεις λίγο σεξ...με το αγόρι τι έγινε?
> ΄΄Εχεις καιρό να γράψεις νέα από αυτό το μέτωπο...


λολ Θεοφανια :Smile: 
το καταλαβαινω οτι δεν το λες κακοπροαιρετα και οτι εγω σου εδωσα καθε "δικαιωμα" να ανησυχεις για την σεξουαλικη μου ζωη :Smile: ,δεν ηρθες μια ωραια πρωια να μου πεις Αμελι πως πανε τα σεξουαλικα σου? 
ομως...κοιτα:
για διαφορους λογους δεν θα ηθελα να συνεχισω να συζηταω τοσο "λεπτα" ζητηματα δημοσια.
νομιζω πως δεν με βοηθαει.
εκτος αμα γυρισω καμια μερα πιωμενη και βγω παλι εκτος ελεγχου.
αμα δειτε παλι κεφαλαια μπολτ γραμματα να ξερετε οτι εχω πιει και οτι ειμαι σε υπομανιακο μουντ με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται...
να ξερεις παντως οτι οταν εισαι καταθλιψη,το τερας της διπολικης δεν σου αφηνει πολλα περιθωρια για σεξουαλικες επιθυμιες. 
however...μου αρεσαν πολυ τα υπολοιπα σχολια που εκανες.
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΛΑ! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μετα απο τεραστια εσωτερικη παλη μεσα μου πηρα την αποφαση να σας αποκαλυψω ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ που με βασανιζει.
ειμαι ερωτευμενη με την Βικυ,την ψυχολογο μου.
χθες που ελειπαν ολοι απο το σπιτι,ηπια δεν ξερω και γω ποσα λιτρα μπυρας και αφου της εστειλα 5 μηνυματα του τυπου "σε σκεφτομαι"
"εχω ερωτευει την ψυχουλα σου κυριως",την πηρα στο καπακι τηλ. και αρχισα να της λεω διαφορα-γιατι ειχαν φυγει οι αναστολες λογω του αλκοολ.
δεν θυμαμαι ειλικρινα ποσα πραγματα της ειπα και τι ακριβως μου απαντησε,γιατι εχω κενα μνημης λογω του οτι ειχα κατεβασει ολο τον βοσπορο.
το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι της ειπα οτι "φανταζομαι εμενα και σενα σε περιπτυξη με εμενα να εχω ενεργητικο ρολο για να σε βλεπω πως εκφραζεσαι και να σου δινω ευχαριστηση".(νομιζω πως καταλαβαινετε καλα τι εννοω...)
επισης την ρωτησα οταν ειναι με τον συντροφο της ποσες φορες ερχεται σε οργασμο.
πρωτη φορα την ακουσα τοσο σοβαρη.
την ρωτησα αν σκοπευει να με διωξει και μου ειπε "θα τα πουμε απο κοντα".
τι σημαινε αραγε αυτο το θα τα πουμε απο κοντα?
κι αν με διωξει τι θα πω στους γονεις μου ενω τοσο καιρο τους ελεγα οτι τα παμε πολυ καλα?
οτι εχουν μια λεσβια κορη?
τελος παντων αυτο μπορω να το διαχειριστω,θα βρω μια δικαιολογια...
τον ερωτα μου με την Βικυ πως θα ξεπερασω μου λετε?
και αν με διωξει ποτε θα ξαναδω το γλυκο της προσωπακι?

bipolar,bisexual πολλα bi επεσαν μαζεμενα και δεν τα αντεχω. :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

εντομεταξυ τα μονα ατομα που επικοινωνω τελευταια ειναι δυο αντρες ο ενας ειναι ο Μαριος που αν του πω κατι τετοιο θα φυγει τρεχοντας,γιατι προερχεται απο μια τρομερα συντηρητικη οικογενεια και ο αλλος ειναι ενα παιδι που ανεκαθεν με γουσταρε ως γυναικα και αν του πω κατι τετοιο θα σταματησει να εχει βλεψεις για μενα και σε περιπτωση που μου ξαναγυρισει το straight κομματι μου αποκλειεται να με θελει,αν και ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι πολυ "operminded".
για αυτο τα λεω σε σας.

σημερα της εστειλα ενα τελευταιο μηνυμα λεγοντας της "δεν θελω να σε χασω ως ψυχολογο,εχω πολλα να παρω απο σενα,συγνωμη που αφησα τις μπυρες να μιλησουν".
"παρε με ενα τηλεφωνο μονο για να μου πεις οτι δεν θα με διωξεις"
δεν απαντησε...
και οντως παιδια ειναι πολυ κριμα να την χασω.
οχι γιατι δεν θα βλεπω πια το ωραιο της προσωπακι,αλλα γιατι με βοηθαει παρα πολυ.

Χριστε μου πως θα την αντικρισω την Πεμπτη μετα απο αυτα που της ειπα...?

δεν με απασχολει πια ουτε το οικονομικο,ουτε το ασφαλιστικο,ουτε ο Μαριος,ουτε τα οικογενειακα προβληματα.
σκεφτομαι συνεχως την Βικυ μου...

υ.γ.μετα απο ολα αυτα που σας εχω πει δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορεσω ποτε να ερθω σε ενδεχομενο νεο meeting.

----------


## amelie74

Σ' αγαπώ
σ' αγαπώ γιατί είσαι ωραία
σ' αγαπώ γιατί είσαι ωραία
σ' αγαπώ γιατί είσαι εσύ

Αγαπώ
αγαπώ κι όλο τον κόσμο
αγαπώ κι όλο τον κόσμο
γιατί ζεις κι εσύ μαζί

Το παρα
το παράθυρο κλεισμένο
το παράθυρο κλεισμένο
το παράθυρο κλειστό

Άνοιξε
άνοιξε το ένα φύλλο
άνοιξε το ένα φύλλο
την εικόνα σου να δω.

ΒΙΚΥ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ!!!
ΣΕ ΕΧΩ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΦΟΡΑ!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

λολ αμελί...(έχω τόση δουλειά και κατάφερες να με αποσπάσεις με τα μνμ σου)
Καταρχήν γιατί ήπιες? (αφήνω τη ρεμ να σε "τακτοποιήσει" σε αυτό το κομάτι :ρ)

Το ότι ερωτεύτηκες την ψυχολόγο σου δεν σε κάνει ούτε λεσβία ούτε σε κατατάσει σε άλλη κατηγορία ανθρώπων που ντρέπονται για οποιαδήποτε σεξουαλική/συναισθηματική ορμή τους.
Άλλωστε και λεσβία/μπαι κλπ να ήσουν γιατί να είναι κάτι που σε κάνει να ντρέπεσαι?
Απ την άλλη θεωρώ πως το πρόβλημα σου είναι πως έχεις καιρό να βρεθείς ερωτικά με κάποιον, έχεις συσσωρεύσει πολύ σεξουαλικό θέλω και κάπου εκεί το μπερδεύεις με τα συναισθηματικά σου, που όπως σου/μας έχει δείξει η ιστορία σου έχεις την τάση να δημιουργείς σχέσεις εξάρτησης με τους θεραπευτές σου, (βλ πρωην γιωτα).
Όλα αυτά μαζί με το αλκοόλ έγιναν ένας αχταρμάς και το αποτέλεσμα το είδες.
Αν η ψυχολόγος σου είναι σωστή και καλή επαγγελματίας, για το μόνο που θα τ ακούσεις είναι που την έπρηξες στα τηλέφωνα και τα μνμ μέρες αργίας που ήθελε η γυναίκα να φάει κανένα κοψίδι..:ρ
Θα σου φανεί επιφανειακό αυτό που θα σου πω, αλλά πήγαινε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ να κάνεις σεξ. Αφού υπάρχει ο τύπος που σε θέλει και απ ότι φαίνεται δεν σου είναι αδιάφορος, πήγαινε να ξελαμπικάρεις παιδάκι μου λίγο σεξουαλικά, να βάλεις αυτό το κομμάτι στην άκρη και μετά να διαχειριστείς το συναισθηματικό σου.
(Για να πας με την ψυχολόγο σου δεν έχεις ελπίδες, οπότε ξέχνα το από τώρα, δεν θα σε περιμένει με σαμπάνια και φράουλες με σαντιγί την Πέμπτη στο γραφείο).

----------


## claire

αμελί. πρέπει να σταματήσεις να πίνεις. το ποτό δεν σε χαλαρώνει, δεν σε κάνει easy-going. σε οδηγεί σε υπερβολές.

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανια μου ηπια γιατι ελειπαν οι γονεις απο το σπιτι και ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρια να πιω,μιας και δεν μου δινονται συχνα τετοιες ευκαιριες.
ηθελα να χαρω και γω λιγακι την ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ μου,γιατι οπως ξερεις τους τρωω ολους στη μαπα καθημερινα.
αυτα που της ειπα τα ενιωθα και πριν πιω,απλα το αλκοολ με βοηθησε να τα εκφρασω.

οσο για τον τυπο που με θελει:
1)με θελει για one night stand γιατι εχει σχεση 
2)μενει σε αλλη πολη χιλιομετρα μακρυα.

οσο σεξουαλικο θελω και να εχω συσσωρευσει μεσα μου Θεοφανια μου,δεν γουσταρω τις φασεις της μιας βραδυας και δη με δεσμευμενους.
οχι επειδη το θεωρω ανηθικο,απλα γιατι θελω την αποκλειστικοτητα.
ασε που και να πηγαινα μαζι του,την Βικυ θα φαντασιωνομουν...
την Βικυ φαντασιωνομαι με ή χωρις μπυρες.

*εχω ξεχασει πια οριστικα το κεντρο ημερας.
πλεον σκεφτομαι το κεντρο Ιωαννας,το οποιο ειναι ακρως προβληματικο και ακρως προβληματισμενο.*

και να σου πω και κατι αλλο?
την περιοδο που ειχα πολυ ενεργο σεξουαλικη ζωη,συνυπηρχαν οι λεσβιακες τασεις.
αυτο απο μονο του λεει πολλα.δεν συμφωνεις?

*υ.γ.θερμη παρακληση και στα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ : μην με βλεπετε ουτε ως διπολικη,ουτε ως αμφιφυλοφιλη.
προσπαθηστε να με δειτε,περα απο "ταμπελες", απλα σαν εναν ανθρωπο που ερωτευτηκε εναν αλλο ανθρωπο.*

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελί...
κανείς δεν σε αντιμετωπίζει ως διπολική ή ως ομοφυλόφιλη, έλεος.
Εγώ είμαι αυτή που έχει σταθεί εκατό φορές στο χαρακτήρα σου και όχι στην ασθένεια σου, αυτό δεν σου λέει κάτι για το αν βάζω ταμπέλες?
Οκ, είσαι μπαι. τι νομίζεις πως θα καταφέρεις με τη Βίκυ?
Τίποτα, φυσικά.
Ακόμη και αν αυτή, (λέμε τώρα), είχες τραβήξει λαχείο και είναι μπαι, την δεσμεύει η δουλειά της.
Βρήκες μετά από καιρό έναν θεραπευτή να σε βοηθήσει και τώρα τι κάνεις? Προσπαθείς με τη συμπεριφορά σου να τη διώξεις και αυτή από τη ζωή σου.
Αν συγκρίνουμε και τη στάση σου με το Κέντρο Ημέρας που καταλήγουμε?
Πως είσαι αυτοκαταστροφική, σα να μη θες να πας παρακάτω. 
Ξέρεις πως ότι σου λέω, στο λέω με κάθε συμπάθεια... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

αχ καλη μου Θεοφανια, δεν το πα για σενα αυτο με τις ταμπελες.
εχω καταλαβει ποσο ανοιχτομυαλο ατομο εισαι.
ουτε για κανεναν αλλο εδω στο φορουμ συγκεκριμενα.
γενικοτερα μιλουσα επειδη πολλοι τρομαζουν και μονο στην ιδεα της ομοφυλοφυλιας.
δυστυχως εν ετει 2011 αποτελει ακομα ταμπου για πολλους.
το ξερω οτι με συμπαθεις και νομιζω πως και συ το ξερεις οτι σε συμπαθω και εκτιμω παρα πολυ :Smile: 

μολις με πηρε τηλεφωνο η γλυκια μου και μου ειπε "Ιωαννα μου,σε αποδεχομαι ανευ ορων".
αυτο το ανευ ορων δεν θα το εκμεταλευτω Θεοφανια μου.
δεν θα την διωξω απο τη ζωη μου.
και ναι θα παω παρακατω.
με την βοηθεια της.
με την αποδοχη της ανευ ορων.
σορρυ δεν μπορω να συνεχισω γιατι ειμαι πολυ συγκινημενη με αυτο το ΑΝΕΥ ΟΡΩΝ που ακουσα πριν απο λιγο.

βικυ σε ευχαριστω
βικυ βοηθησε με
βικυ συγνωμη που σε αγαπησα

----------


## Remedy

αμελι
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω για ποιον λογο μπλεκεις την υποτιθεμενη αμφισεξουαλικοτητα σου η τις οποιεσδηποτε διαθεσεις κοινωνικοποιησης σου με την ψυχολογο σου.
δεν σου ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι καθε τετοια νυξη θα διακινδυνευε την θεραπευτικη σας σχεση , οπως εχεις ηδη δει και απο το παρελθον σου?
δεν εχει να κανει με την στρειτ η μη σεξουαλικοτητα σου, ουτε με την απορριψη σου η μη απο καποιον/α υποψηφιο παρτενερ.
εχει ξεκαθαρα να κανει με το οτι η θεραπευτικη σχεση ειναι απαγορευτικη για τετοιου ειδους προοπτικες και το ξερεις καλα!
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τα ανακατευεις παλι.

----------


## claire

εγώ ως υπερβολές πάντως χαρακτηρίζω την συμπεριφορά (5 μνμ και καπάκι τηλέφωνο, ενώ βλέπεις ότι ο άλλος δεν απαντά) και όλα αυτά τα κεφαλαία κόκκινα γράμματα.
και είναι κρίμα που δεν προστατεύεις μια σχέση που όπως φαίνεται είναι σημαντική και σε βοηθάει (την ψυχοθεραπευτική σχέση εννοώ). δεν γίνεται να ερωτεύεσαι όποιον σου συμπεριφέρεται λίγο καλά!

----------


## Arsi

Αμελί,πάντως τα ερωτικά συναισθήματα που αισθάνθηκα κι εγώ με τον 1ο μου ψυχολόγο ήταν η αιτία να επιμένω σε γυναίκες ειδικούς στη συνέχεια (μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό βέβαια, δε σταμάτησα εξαιτίας αυτού,απλά άλλαξα χώρο διαμονής)!
Βρε τι πάθαμε!έχουμε τον πόνο μας, έχουμε και τις 'παρενέργειες' λολ! Κ αυτό το λέω γιατί νομίζω πως σε ένα βαθμό είναι φυσιολογικό. Το είχα συζητήσει τότε, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι ειπώθηκε, πάντως είχα καταλάβει πως αυτό το κοντινό ψυχικό,τα θετικά συναισθήματα που αναπτύσσονται και όλα τα συναφή είναι ικανά να δημιουργήσουν ερωτική έλξη (κάτι όμως που δεν θα ίσχυε αν δεν υπήρχε η θεραπευτική σχέση και απλά γνώριζες το συγκεκριμένο άτομο σε μια παρέα πχ)
Είναι και λίγο στο χέρι της πως θα το χειριστεί. 
Επίσης συμφωνώ πολύ με τη Θεοφανία (δε μπορώ να σου δώσω ρεπ), πως σημαντικό ρόλο παίζουν και οι ακάλυπτες σεξουαλικές ανάγκες σου σε συνδυασμό με τα συναισθηματικά σου συν το αλκοολ.

Δε χρειάζεται πάντως να νιώθεις ενοχές για τα συναισθήματά σου, επεξεργάσου τα κ μόνη αλλά κυρίως κ μαζί με τη Βίκυ, όσο για τις ταμπέλες που είπες προσωπικά δεν το συζητάω καν!

----------


## RainAndWind

Amelie, το θέμα δεν είναι τι μπορεί ο καθένας να πιστεύει για τον δικό σου σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό. Το ζήτημα είναι γιατί αυτόν τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό εσύ για να τον εκφράσεις, να εκδηλώσεις αυτή σου την επιθυμία και να τhν εξερευνήσεις, πρέπει να είσαι μεθυσμένη και σε υπομανιακό mood(όπως έγραψες η ίδια στην προηγούμενη σελίδα).
Και μάλλον δεν είναι οι απαγορεύσεις της κοινωνίας που φωτίζονται εδώ τόσο, αλλά οι απαγορεύσεις οι δικές σου, η εσωτερίκευση κανόνων που σε κρατάνε δέσμιά τους.
Τη μία σου πλευρά, τη "νόμιμη", όπως θεωρείς και καθωσπρέπει την έχεις αποδεχτεί (την straight) , ενώ η άλλη μένει στη σκιά σαν αμαρτωλή και ντροπιαστική και δίχως την έγκριση της κενωνίας (άτιμη κενωνία μας τά'χεις κάνει ΝΑ ρε).
Και όπως και με το ποτό, το απαγορευμένο σε καλεί σαν μία σειρήνα, γίνεται ένας τρόπος acting out πιστεύω ενάντια στην καταπίεση που έχεις δεχτεί από το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον. Αν κάτσεις να το καλοσκεφτείς, έφυγαν οι γονείς μου και είναι ευκαιρία να γίνω κομμάτια είναι δείγμα εφηβικής συμπεριφοράς, έχει σημειολογία παλινδρόμησης σε αρεκτά νεότερες ηλικίες.

Το ποστ της Άρσι ήταν ψύχραιμο όπως πάντα και ζεστό ταυτόχρονα, (α ρε Άρσι ατομάρα) και πιστεύω πως το πιάνει με τρόπο που να μη σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι ούτε απειλή, ούτε ηθικολογεί, και σε απομακρύνει ταυτόχρονα από να το δεις καταστροφολογικά, θέτοντάς σου ωστόσο την υπενθύμιση της γείωσης, μένοντας στις πραγματικές διαστάσεις του, σε κατεβάζει λίγο από το φαντασιακό επίπεδο στον ορίζοντα της πραγματικότητας.
*Πρέπει να μοιράσετε φήμη και αλλού πριν δώσετε στον/στην Άρσι ξανά
Απάντηση φακ γιου,λολ

Εχμ, τι λέγαμε, ναι, σίγουρα το πώς θα το διαχειριστεί η ψυχολόγος σου είναι θέμα εμπειρίας, αν είναι έμπειρη προφανώς θα έχει ξανασυναντήσει transference με ερωτικό περιεχόμενο στο παρελθόν. Και βρίσκω καλό το άνευ όρων, γιατί έτσι σου ανοίγει το δρόμο αυτά που βγαίνουν στον αφρό να μη βυθιστούν ξανά στη λήθη και να τα δουλέψεις στο ασφαλές και θεραπευτικό πλαίσιο ενός γραφείου και μίας τέτοιας σχέσης. 
Για μένα η εκδήλωση αυτή δεν είναι αγάπη, αλλά επιθυμία, ίσως η σκιά της προς το παρόν, αλλά ευελπιστούμε στο μέλλον να διακρίνεις εσύ τα πώς και πότε και αν φυσικά θα περάσουν από σκιές και είδωλα σε σάρκες και αληθινά μοιράσματα.

Καλημέρα σου βρε! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Αρση μου γλυκια,συμφωνω απολυτα πως δεν θα ενιωθα ολα αυτα αν την ειχα γνωρισει σε μια παρεα πχ.
(πραγμα που απο οτι καταλαβαινω εννουσαν τοσο η ρεμεντυ οσο και η κλερ παραπανω).
εξαλλου δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαιο πως αυτο το συναισθημα το εχω νιωσει ΜΟΝΟ με ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους γυναικες.
ουτε ειναι τυχαιο,το γεγονος,οτι ενω ειχα στο παρελθον φιλες αντικειμενικα πολυ ωραιες δεν ενιωθα την παραμικρη ελξη.
απο την αλλη παλι αναρωτιεμαι γιατι να το νιωθω μονο με γυναικες ειδικους και οχι με αντρες?
(μια φορα το ενιωσα με εναν ψυχιατρο που ειχε πολυ τρυφερη ψυχη,αλλα οχι με την ιδια ενταση που το νιωθω τωρα).

βασικα για να στο αντιστρεψω,εσυ το ενιωσες αυτο με αντρα ψυχολογο και επελεξες στη συνεχεια γυναικες ειδικους.
μηπως θα επρεπε για τον ιδιο λογο να επιλεγω και γω αντρες ειδικους? :Smile: 
παντως απο την Βικυ δεν φευγω,γιατι περα απο την ελξη που νιωθω για κεινη,πιστευω πως εχω να παρω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε ψυχοθεραπευτικο επιπεδο.

----------


## amelie74

> Τη μία σου πλευρά, τη "νόμιμη", όπως θεωρείς και καθωσπρέπει την έχεις αποδεχτεί (την straight) , ενώ η άλλη μένει στη σκιά σαν αμαρτωλή και ντροπιαστική και δίχως την έγκριση της κενωνίας (άτιμη κενωνία μας τά'χεις κάνει ΝΑ ρε).
> Και όπως και με το ποτό, το απαγορευμένο σε καλεί σαν μία σειρήνα, γίνεται ένας τρόπος acting out πιστεύω ενάντια στην καταπίεση που έχεις δεχτεί από το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.



Ηρω,
ναι εχω υποστει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ καταπιεση απο το γονεικο περιβαλλον.
παντως το γεγονος οτι βλεπω την Βικυ ερωτικα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με το γεγονος οτι το απαγορευμενο με καλει σαν σειρηνα.
ξερω απειρα ατομα που εχουν υποστει και σωματικη βια και καταπιεση,χωρις να τους εχει βγει το λεσβιακο κομματι.

απο την αλλη παλι συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου,στο οτι λογω της καταπιεστικης,αυταρχικης και ακρως συντηρητικης γονεικης ανατροφης,δεν αποδεχομαι το μη-straight κομματι μου.
και να ταν το μονο κομματι μου το οποιο με κανει να νιωθω ενοχικα εξαιτιας της επιρροης που ασκουνε ακομα πανω καλα θα ηταν.
να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα.
εχω μια ακριβη ψηφιακη μηχανη την οποια δεν χρησιμοποιω καθολου και θελω να την πουλησω.
μολις τους το ειπα εκαναν σαν μενομενοι ταυροι και οι δυο επειδη ειναι δωρο απο μια ξαδερφη μου.
οσο κι αν τους εξηγησα οτι την ξαδερφη μου την αγαπω ουτως η αλλως,οσο και αν φωναξα,οσο κι αν χτυπηθηκα,δεν καταφερα να κοιμηθω το βραδυ λογω αυτων των εσωτερικευμενων κανονων που με κανουν να νιωθω αμαρτωλη.
ολων αυτων των εσωτερικευμενων κανονων που με κρατανε δεσμια.
ολων αυτων των εσωτερικευμενων κανονων που με κανουν,προκειμενου να "σπασω" τα δεσμα να αντιδρω σαν επαναστατημενη εφηβη.
ΔΕΝ ΣΠΑΝΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΣΜΑ.
ΤΑ ΔΕΣΜΑ ΣΠΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΒΙΚΥ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ.
ΑΣ ΕΛΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΧΟΠΕΔΗ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ Η ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΕΥΧΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ :Smile: 
καλημερα και απο μενα  :Smile:

----------


## γιώτα2

Αμελι σου ειπαν τοσα τα κοριτσια και θα πρεπει να τα λαβεις σοβαρα υπ οψιν σου.εκεινο που αισθανομαι εγω ειναι πως η ψυχολογος σου επειδη ειναι ικανη να εισχωρει στα βαθη της ψυχης σου προσπαθωντας να ξεδιπλωσει το κουβαρι της, αισθανεσαι την αναγκη να βρισκεσαι κοντα της γιατι σε ηρεμει, σε βοηθα.εκτος λοιπον απο καταρτισμενη επαγγελματιας εχει και μια ομορφη παρουσια.αυτο σε κανει να θελεις να βρισκεσαι περισσοτερο μαζι της γιατι νιωθεις γαληνη και ηρεμια κοντα της...και ισως αισθανεσαι ολα αυτα.
νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι τελειωνοντας μια συνεδρια εχουμε νιωσει οτι ειχαμε τοσα ακομη να πουμε, καθως θα θελαμε πολλες φορες να ειχαμε διπλα μας τον/την ψυχολογο μας σε δυσκολες στιγμες.
και η δικη μου συμβουλη ειναι να σταματησεις κατ΄αρχην να πινεις εστω και μια μπυρα για να μπορεις να κοντρολαρεις και να ξεκαθαριζεις μεσα σου τι αισθανεσαι και με ποιον.
πιστευω οτι εχεις μεγαλη αναγκη εναν ερωτικο συντροφο και αυτο σε κανει να γινεσαι παρορμητικη οσο αφορα τα αισθηματα σου.
ευχομαι να βρεις τον τροπο να διαχειριστεις ολα αυτα και τον δρομο που θα σε οδηγησει στην γαληνη της ψυχης σου.

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω θερμα τοσο για τις συμβουλες σου,οσο και για την ευχη σου Γιωτα μου. :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> ΑΣ ΕΛΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΧΟΠΕΔΗ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ Η ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
> ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΕΥΧΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ
> καλημερα και απο μενα


Εγώ αμελί μου, δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτά που νιώθεις θα γίνουν τροχοπέδη για να σταματήσει η θεραπεία σου αλλά αφορμή να δουλευτεί κι αυτό το κομμάτι σου.Κι όταν λέω κομμάτι, εννοώ το παρορμητικό, η ανάγκη σου να σπάσεις τους εσωτερικούς κανόνες όπως είπες κι εσύ με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνουν οι λεγόμενες 'συναισθηματικές εκρήξεις' βίαια όταν βρουν δίοδο. Και η απελευθέρωσή σου φυσικά απ'αυτούς τους κανόνες -μπάστακες λολ (τους ξέρω κι εγώ, είναι σπαστικοί δεν το συζητάμε!). Στο ερωτικό κομμάτι απέναντί της δε στέκομαι καθόλου, θεωρώ πως είναι κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί (αυτό ήθελα να σου πω στο προηγούμενο),το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο 'αληθινό΄ είναι για σένα και τι ανάγκες σέρνει μαζί του.
Αυτό νομίζω θα το χειριστείτε.
Κι εγώ τότε το χειρίστηκα κ κατάλαβα διάφορα για μένα. Ο ειδικός ήταν έμπειρος, το συμβάν αυτό καθαυτό το πέρασε σαν απ'τα πιο φυσιολογικά να συμβούν.
Αλλά όταν μετά από χρόνια είχα ανάγκη ξανά και έπρεπε να απευθυνθώ κάπου στα 'τυφλά' προτίμησα γυναίκα να ξεμπερδεύω κι από πιθανά τέτοια μπλεξίματα(συν του ότι ένιωθα πιο άνετα με γυναίκες γενικότερα).

Πιστεύω πολύ στο χειρισμό της ψυχολόγου και για τη συγκεκριμένη φάση αλλά και για την τάση σου για εξάρτηση με τους θεραπευτές. 
Στη βασική (την πιο μακροχρόνια κ καθοριστική) μου θεραπεία 3,5-4 χρόνια είχα μια ψυχολόγο που όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μου μιλούσε στον πλυθηντικό!!! χαχα στην αρχή νόμιζα πως καθόταν άλλος πίσω από μένα. Κρατούσε πολύ τα όρια, τα παρακρατούσε θα έλεγα. Δε για τηλέφωνο .. δεν έπαιζε. (καθένας βέβαια δουλεύει με τον τρόπο του αλλά πιστεύω πως ένας καλός θεραπευτής παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο και σ'αυτό το κομμάτι. Μα αφού είναι θέμα σου, μόνη σου θα το λύσεις? για βοήθεια δεν πας?)
Ξέρεις, λόγω συναισθηματικών αναγκών είχα κι εγώ πρόβλημα (ως ένα ποσοστό) εξάρτησης με τους ειδικούς.
Όμως, πλέον το έχω ξεκαθαρίσει εντελώς μέσα μου, πως ο ειδικός είναι ένα εργαλείο για να λύσω τα του εαυτού μου και είναι εντελώς out απ'τους ανθρώπους της ζωής μου.
Αλλά, καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά πως δεν υπάρχει κανένα κουμπί να πεις 'χμμ έτσι θα νιώσω γι'αυτόν, έτσι για τον άλλον κοκ'. 
Γι'αυτό πάμε σε ψυχολόγους, να μαθουμε να αναγνωρίζουμε, αποκωδικοποιούμε και χειριζόμαστε τα συναισθήματά μας.
Οπότε λόγος να σταματήσετε δεν υφίσταται αλλά είναι θέμα- σημαντικό κιόλας στο πλαίσιο της θεραπείας. 

Άνοιξε το λοιπόν όσο μπορείς, ελεύθερα και χωρίς ενοχές και φόβους. Είναι μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία δεις ένα σημαντικό θέμα σου.

----------


## Arsi

> Το ποστ της Άρσι ήταν ψύχραιμο όπως πάντα και ζεστό ταυτόχρονα, (α ρε Άρσι ατομάρα) και πιστεύω πως το πιάνει με τρόπο που να μη σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι ούτε απειλή, ούτε ηθικολογεί, και σε απομακρύνει ταυτόχρονα από να το δεις καταστροφολογικά, θέτοντάς σου ωστόσο την υπενθύμιση της γείωσης, μένοντας στις πραγματικές διαστάσεις του, σε κατεβάζει λίγο από το φαντασιακό επίπεδο στον ορίζοντα της πραγματικότητας.
> *Πρέπει να μοιράσετε φήμη και αλλού πριν δώσετε στον/στην Άρσι ξανά
> Απάντηση φακ γιου,λολ


Ηρώ μου ευχαριστώ! τα λόγια σου βάζουν κάτω χμ... 1000,2000,..,5000,.. (ασύγκριτα μεγέθη) ρεπ ποιντς !τι βάζουν καλέ? δεν πουλιούνται λέμε! για ρεπ κιόλας!.. χαλάλι οι αριθμοί, είναι σαν να μου τους παραέδωσες..

----------


## amelie74

Αρσι μου με βοηθησε για μια χιλιοστη φορα η απαντηση σου.
μου αρεσε επισης που δεν σταθηκες μονο στις σεξουαλικες ακαλυπτες αναγκες μου,αλλα κυριως στις συναισθηματικες.

οσο για τα ρεπ ποιντς αξιζετε ολοι σας εδω μεσα απειρα.
ο καθενας για διαφορετικους λογους.
κατσε λοιπον να στειλω στην Ηρω μας ρεπ ποιντς προκειμενου να σου δωσει και σενα με τη σειρα της. :Stick Out Tongue: 
εσενα για την ωρα σου στελνω ολη την αγαπη μου και απειρα φιλακια!!!
σ'ευχαριστω για ολα μεσα απο την ψυχη μου αρσουλα μου!!!
εισαι σπανιο παιδι!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Arsi

Χαίρομαι αν βοήθησα αμελί μου :Smile: 
Τι να πω. Ειλικρινά με κομπλάρεις με τα λόγια σου αλλά με χαροποιούν κιόλας! Σε ευχαριστώ.
Σου στέλνω κι εγώ την αγάπη μου και πολλά πολλά φιλιά γλυκά και ζουμερά.
Να'σαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## amelie74

πολλα πολλα φιλακια και απο μενα γλυκια μου.
τα λεμε λιαν συντομως και μεσω αλλων ιντερνετικων μεσων. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον μολις γυρισα απο τη Βικυ.
τα εχει ακομα ολα της τα μαλλια μετα απο αυτα που της ειχα πει απο το τηλ.
στην αρχη μπηκα εχοντας τρομερη υπερενταση και ενοχες αλλα μετα απο αυτα που ειπαμε,βγηκα ηρεμη απο το γραφειο της.
της μετεφερα καποια σχολια που εγιναν απο εσας επι του θεματος.

συμφωνησε με την Θεοφανια,στο οτι το συσσωρευμενο "θελω σεξ" σε συνδυασμο με τις μπυρες,εγιναν ενας αχταρμας στο κεφαλι μου,με αποτελεσμα,να της πω αυτα που της ειπα.

επισης σταθηκε πολυ στην εκτιμηση της Αρσης,δλδ στο γεγονος οτι τα βαθυτερα αιτια που με κανουν να βλεπω τις γυναικες ειδικους ερωτικα,εχουν να κανουν με συναισθηματικες ελλειψεις απο τους γονεις και κυριως απο τη μητερα μου.

της ειπα και καποια αλλα πραγματα και καταληξαμε μαζι στο συμπερασμα οτι δεν ειμαι τελικα bisexual.

Αρση και Θεοφανια απο δω και στο εξης σας χρηζω ψυχολογους μου  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> λοιπον μολις γυρισα απο τη Βικυ.
> τα εχει ακομα ολα της τα μαλλια μετα απο αυτα που της ειχα πει απο το τηλ.
> 
> αν κατάφερνες να την αφήσεις και καραφλή, θα σε έκαναν μπαν όλοι οι ψυχολόγοι/αστρολόγοι/κέντρα και απόκεντρα..:ρ
> 
> συμφωνησε με την Θεοφανια,στο οτι το συσσωρευμενο "θελω σεξ" σε συνδυασμο με τις μπυρες,εγιναν ενας αχταρμας στο κεφαλι μου,με αποτελεσμα,να της πω αυτα που της ειπα.
> 
> βλέπεις? οπότε πάμε πάλι στο σχέδιο βου: από κοντά τον Μάριο μήπως και έχουμε καμιά εξέλιξη της προκοπής και μπεις καμιά μέρα και μας γράψεις, "κορίτσια δεν έχω όρεξη για γράψιμο, μετράω τις πληγές μου απ' το ολονύχτιο..."
> Με την ευχή μου...
> ...



πι ες: σκληρό καρύδι η Βίκυ πάντως...

----------


## amelie74

αχ Θεοφανια μου,
σε αυτη τη φαση δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη ορεξη να βγω με τον Μαριο γιατι βρισκομαι σε πολυ καταθλιπτικη και "ντεκαυλε" φαση,λογω καποιων θεματων που πιστευω και ελπιζω να διευθετηθουν στο αμεσο μελλον.
(ΑΥΤΟ ΕΥΧΗΣΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΙΣΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ).
θελω οταν βγουμε να με δει αισιοδοξη και οχι με τα μουτρα κατεβασμενα οπως τωρα.
θελω οταν βγουμε να ειμαι "ετοιμοπολεμη" για το σχεδιο β.

προς το παρων τον Μαριο τον βλεπω σαν εναν ανθρωπο που "παλευει και κεινος στα δικα του ΘΕΟΡΑΤΑ κυματα",τα οποια απ'οσο μπορω να καταλαβω εχουν να κανουν αποκλειστικα με ενδογενη αιτια σε αντιθεση με μενα που ειμαι πλεον πεπεισμενη οτι τα "κυματα μου" εχουν να κανουν λιγοτερο με ενδογενη αιτια(βλ. γονιδια) αλλα κυριως με εξωγενεις παραγοντες.(ας μην τους αναλυσω γιατι θα πεσω περισσοτερο ψυχολογικα).
σε αυτο το συμπερασμα κατεληξα με την βοηθεια της Βικης η οποια επι λεξη μου ειπε "περα απο τα προβληματα σου βλεπω εναν υγιη πυρηνα" επισης μου ειπε "πιστευω πως το προβλημα σου ειναι κυριως ψυχολογικο και λιγοτερο παθολογικο-ψυχιατρικο".

υ.γ. λενε πως οτι κατεβαινει,ανεβαινει. :Stick Out Tongue: 
μακαρι να ανεβω και παλι Θεοφανια μου (σε ολα τα επιπεδα...)

----------


## amelie74

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ξανα-ανεβηκα!(οχι παρα πολυ ευτυχως)
δυστυχως ομως σεξουαλικα ομως βρισκομαι ακομα σε απολυτη νιρβανα...
πρεπει δλδ προκειμενου να μου ερθουν και παλι ορμες να πληρωσω το τιμημα της υπομανιας?

----------


## Remedy

> αχ Θεοφανια μου,
> σε αυτη τη φαση δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη ορεξη να βγω με τον Μαριο γιατι βρισκομαι σε πολυ καταθλιπτικη και "ντεκαυλε" φαση,λογω καποιων θεματων που πιστευω και ελπιζω να διευθετηθουν στο αμεσο μελλον.
> (ΑΥΤΟ ΕΥΧΗΣΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΙΣΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ).
> θελω οταν βγουμε να με δει αισιοδοξη και οχι με τα μουτρα κατεβασμενα οπως τωρα.
> θελω οταν βγουμε να ειμαι "ετοιμοπολεμη" για το σχεδιο β.
> 
> προς το παρων τον Μαριο τον βλεπω σαν εναν ανθρωπο που "παλευει και κεινος στα δικα του ΘΕΟΡΑΤΑ κυματα",τα οποια απ'οσο μπορω να καταλαβω εχουν να κανουν αποκλειστικα με ενδογενη αιτια σε αντιθεση με μενα που ειμαι πλεον πεπεισμενη οτι τα "κυματα μου" εχουν να κανουν λιγοτερο με ενδογενη αιτια(βλ. γονιδια) αλλα κυριως με εξωγενεις παραγοντες.(ας μην τους αναλυσω γιατι θα πεσω περισσοτερο ψυχολογικα).
> σε αυτο το συμπερασμα κατεληξα με την βοηθεια της Βικης η οποια επι λεξη μου ειπε "περα απο τα προβληματα σου βλεπω εναν υγιη πυρηνα" επισης μου ειπε "πιστευω πως το προβλημα σου ειναι κυριως ψυχολογικο και λιγοτερο παθολογικο-ψυχιατρικο".
> 
> ...


δηλαδη η βικυ εξεταζει και το ενδεχομενο να εχεις λαθος διαγνωση? αυτο ειναι πολυ σοβαρο.
γιατι δεν ρωτας την βικυ μηπως σου κανει κακο η φαρμακοθεραπεια εφοσον θεωρει οτι ισως δεν εχεις ψυχιατρικο προβλημα και μηπως θα επρεπε με καποιον γιατρο, ειτε και με τον υπαρχοντα, να προσανατολιστειτε στην μειωση, η αντικατασταση η κοψιμο φαρμακων?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ξανα-ανεβηκα!(οχι παρα πολυ ευτυχως)
> δυστυχως ομως σεξουαλικα ομως βρισκομαι ακομα σε απολυτη νιρβανα...
> πρεπει δλδ προκειμενου να μου ερθουν και παλι ορμες να πληρωσω το τιμημα της υπομανιας?


αμελι να σε ρωτησω τι διπολικη εχεις εσυ?? εισαι κ κυκλοθυμικη καπως μαλλον ? ετσι εχω καταλαβει απ οσα εχεις γραψει κατα καιρους..

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι να σε ρωτησω τι διπολικη εχεις εσυ?? εισαι κ κυκλοθυμικη καπως μαλλον ? ετσι εχω καταλαβει απ οσα εχεις γραψει κατα καιρους..


Lacrymοsa μου,ο πωην γιατρος μου-γιατι προκειται να αλλαξω γιατρο-ο οποιος με παρακολουθουσε επι δυο χρονια,ειχε διαγνωσει οχι ακριβως διπολικη διαταραχη,αλλα κυκλοθυμικη.
η κυκλοθυμικη διαταραχη,ειναι ας το πουμε μια πιο "light" εκδοση της διπολικης.
επισης ειχε διαγνωσει συνοσηροτητα με αγχωδη διαταραχη.
αυτο σημαινει οτι παραλληλα με την κυκλοθυμικη εχω και αγχωδη διαταραχη.
δυο σε ενα δλδ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

> δηλαδη η βικυ εξεταζει και το ενδεχομενο να εχεις λαθος διαγνωση? αυτο ειναι πολυ σοβαρο.
> γιατι δεν ρωτας την βικυ μηπως σου κανει κακο η φαρμακοθεραπεια εφοσον θεωρει οτι ισως δεν εχεις ψυχιατρικο προβλημα και μηπως θα επρεπε με καποιον γιατρο, ειτε και με τον υπαρχοντα, να προσανατολιστειτε στην μειωση, η αντικατασταση η κοψιμο φαρμακων?


αυτα που λες ρεμ,ειναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ και τα εχω σκεφτει και γω.

βασικα η Βικυ δεν ειπε ακριβως οτι δεν εχω ψυχιατρικο προβλημα,απλα διεγνωσε απο την πειρα της, οτι το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι "καθαροαιμη" διπολικη διαταραχη και οτι ειναι κυριως ψυχολογικο(δλδ οτι εχει να κανει κυριως με προβληματα της προσωπικοτητας μου,τα οποια πηγαζουν απο παιδικα τραυματα,απο τις εντασεις που υπαρχουν στο σπιτι μου και απο δυσλειτουργικους τροπους αντιμετωσης των προβληματων μου απο την πλευρα μου.)
παντως δεν αγνοει και την ψυχιατρικη διασταση του προβληματος μου,απλα δεν της δινει την διασταση που της εδινε ο γιατρος μου.

οσων αφορα την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη, ουτως η αλλως-λογω του οτι αλλαζω ασφαλιστικο φορεα,αρα και γιατρο-θα τροποποιηθει στανταρ.
τωρα πως ακριβως θα γινει η ενδεχομενη μειωση ή τροποιποιηση της φαρμακευτικης αγωγης,δεν το γνωριζω.
οταν με το καλο ξεμπερδεψω με τα γραφειοκρατικα(προκειμενο  να αποκτησω δυνατοτητα ιατροφαρμακευτικης καλυψης) και παω στον νεο γιατρο, θα του πω το ιστορικο και τα συμπτωματα μου και εκεινος θα κρινει αναλογα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτα που λες ρεμ,ειναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ και τα εχω σκεφτει και γω.
> 
> βασικα η Βικυ δεν ειπε ακριβως οτι δεν εχω ψυχιατρικο προβλημα,απλα διεγνωσε απο την πειρα της, οτι το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι "καθαροαιμη" διπολικη διαταραχη και οτι ειναι κυριως ψυχολογικο(δλδ οτι εχει να κανει κυριως με προβληματα της προσωπικοτητας μου,τα οποια πηγαζουν απο παιδικα τραυματα,απο τις εντασεις που υπαρχουν στο σπιτι μου και απο δυσλειτουργικους τροπους αντιμετωσης των προβληματων μου απο την πλευρα μου.)
> παντως δεν αγνοει και την ψυχιατρικη διασταση του προβληματος μου,απλα δεν της δινει την διασταση που της εδινε ο γιατρος μου.
> 
> οσων αφορα την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη, ουτως η αλλως-λογω του οτι αλλαζω ασφαλιστικο φορεα,αρα και γιατρο-θα τροποποιηθει στανταρ.
> τωρα πως ακριβως θα γινει η ενδεχομενη μειωση ή τροποιποιηση της φαρμακευτικης αγωγης,δεν το γνωριζω.
> οταν με το καλο ξεμπερδεψω με τα γραφειοκρατικα (προκειμενου να αποκτησω δυνατοτητα ιατροφαρμακευτικης καλυψης) και παω στον νεο γιατρο, θα του πω το ιστορικο και τα συμπτωματα μου και εκεινος θα κρινει αναλογα...


 Να το ολοκληρο !! χεχε κατι με εχει πιασει απο χθες με τα bug !!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymοsa μου,ο πωην γιατρος μου-γιατι προκειται να αλλαξω γιατρο-ο οποιος με παρακολουθουσε επι δυο χρονια,ειχε διαγνωσει οχι ακριβως διπολικη διαταραχη,αλλα κυκλοθυμικη.
> η κυκλοθυμικη διαταραχη,ειναι ας το πουμε μια πιο "light" εκδοση της διπολικης.
> επισης ειχε διαγνωσει συνοσηροτητα με αγχωδη διαταραχη.
> αυτο σημαινει οτι παραλληλα με την κυκλοθυμικη εχω και αγχωδη διαταραχη.
> δυο σε ενα δλδ...


H κυκλοθυμικη διαταραχη ειναι πραγματι πιο ηπια μορφη της διπολικης....εγω εχω διπολικη τυπου 1 που ειναι η χειροτερη...εχω κ αγχωδη διαταραχη κ νευρικη βουλιμια...εγω εχω τρια σε ενα σε περασα χεχε !!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ!
ΚΡΑΤΑ ΓΕΡΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΜΟΥ!!!
ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κραταωωωωω !!!!!!!!  :Smile:  

Ο,τι κ να μας συμβαινει πρεπει να το παλευουμε, ειναι αλλωστε το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε !!!

ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!! AND WE CARRY ON !!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

I do carry on Lacrymosa!
at least...I'm trying to! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Oh amelie it 's very important that you 're trying to carry on through all that distress, throygh the fears, through the dark times that haunt our lives, through the bad and bright sides of our lives....sometimes we acquire something important, sometimes we give something back....throygh that process we may receive the ability and knowledge to carry on....we surely experience many different situations that may harm us and send us to hell and other times we are up into the sky.......the wounds are not unseen.....just check the possibilities and the ambiguities and in this life or maybe in another better or worse life you 'll be able to give an answer .....till then we 'll CARRY ON !!!!  :Smile: 

(αληθεια τι με χει πιασει τωρα λολλ !!)

----------


## amelie74

Lacrymosa μου,
δεν μου κανεις τωρα και μια μεταφραση, επειδη τα αγγλικα μου εχουν ψιλοσκουριασει? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Χαχαχαχα αμελι δεν ξερω τι με επιασε θαρρεις κ ελληνικα δεν ξερω ας πουμε λολλ !!!  :Smile: 
Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μηπως να αρχισω να γραφω κ σε κανα ξενο σαιτ ψυχολογιας/διπολικης διαταραχης κτλ ???  :Smile: 

Λοιπον σε γενικες γραμμες λεω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο το οτι προσπαθουμε κ παλευουμε μεσα στις δυσκολιες, μεσα απο τη απελπισια που κατα καιρους βιωνουμε, στους φοβους μας, στις ασχημες στιγμες που σημαδεψαν τη ζωη μας, στις καλες κ κακες φασεις της ζωης μας ...αλλοτε παιρνουμε ,αλλοτε δινουμε....μεσα απο ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια αποκτουμε την εμπειρια κ την ικανοτητα να ξεχωριζουμε τις καταστασεις κ να προχωραμε...μετα ερχεται κ η διπολικη διασταση του θεματος οτι αλλοτε ειμαστε τοσο χαλια κ νιωθουμε πως ειμαστε στον πατο κ στην κολαση (καταθλιπτικες φασεις) κ αλλοτε πεταμε στα συννεφα (μανιακες/υπομανιακες φασεις).....οι επιπτωσεις φαινονται....απλα να ελεγχουμε τα δεδομενα κ τα ερεθισματα κ τις καταστασεις μετα γραφω κ μια μαλακια για επομενη ζωη λολ κ μεσα απο ολο αυτο ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕ !!!!!!  :Smile: 

(δεν ειναι βεβαια κατα λεξη μεταφραση, αλλα το τροποποιησα λιγακι το πρωτοτυπο ειναι καλυτερο !!)

 :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

οκ τωρα το πιασα το νοημα!
προχωραμε λοιπον Lacrymosa μου,στον βαθμο που μας το επιτρεπουν τοσο οι συνθηκες ζωης μας,οσο και ψυχικες αντοχες μας. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Προχωραμε οσο αντεχουμε !!! ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΡΕΕΕΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΩ !!!!!! οσο εχουμε αντοχες, μεχρι καποια στιγμη να εξαντληθουν κ αυτες γιατι καποια στιγμη ολοι λυγιζουμε.....

----------


## amelie74

κοιτα...καποιες στιγμες αδειαζει οντως το ντεποζιτο των αντοχων αλλα ως δια μαγειας ερχεται η στιγμη που ξαναγεμιζει.
αρκει να μην υπερχειλισει και εχουμε αλλα βασανα...
αυτη τη στιγμη το δικο μου ντεποζιτο ειναι μισοαδειο.
αλλα κανω καποιες ενεργειες μπας και το γεμισω,στο βαθμο που περναει απο το χερι μου παντα.
δυστυχως υπαρχουν και οι δυσμενεις εξωγενεις παραγοντες...

----------


## amelie74

.................................

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κοιτα...καποιες στιγμες αδειαζει οντως το ντεποζιτο των αντοχων αλλα ως δια μαγειας ερχεται η στιγμη που ξαναγεμιζει.
> αρκει να μην υπερχειλισει και εχουμε αλλα βασανα...
> αυτη τη στιγμη το δικο μου ντεποζιτο ειναι μισοαδειο.
> αλλα κανω καποιες ενεργειες μπας και το γεμισω,στο βαθμο που περναει απο το χερι μου παντα.
> δυστυχως υπαρχουν και οι δυσμενεις εξωγενεις παραγοντες...


Αμελι ετσι ειναι !! Καποιες στιγμες εξαντλουνται τελειως οι αντοχες μας κ αλλες στιγμες εχουμε τετοιες αντοχες κ δυναμεις κ ενεργεια που απορουμε..(βλεπε προσφατο παραδειγμα εμενα χεχε !) Αλλα τωρα ειμαι πολυ ηρεμη κ εχω μια αισθηση ασφαλειας καπως ετσι...Φυσικα κ επηρεαζουν οι εξωγενεις παραγοντες....σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις....αλλα αυτο που μπορουμε εμεις να κανουμε κ πρεπει να μαθουμε να το προσπαθουμε ειναι να μενουμε ανεπηρεαστοι απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες που μπορει να μας ριξουν ακομη περισσοτερο..η ανεβασουν....δηλαδη ερεθισματα θετικα η αρνητικα παντοτε θα δεχομαστε αλλα πρεπει να τα διαχειριζομαστε ωστε να μην επηρεαζουν τη δικη μας συναισθηματικη κατασταση...

Εισαι λιγακι πεσμενη αμελι ?? Απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες η γενικα??

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστω θερμα ολους για τον χρονο και τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας.
θα επανελθω καποια στιγμη στον χωρο αυτο γιατι ηταν και ειναι πολυτιμος για μενα.
να ειστε ολοι καλα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι χαιρομαι πολυ που σε βοηθησαν τα οσα κατα καιρους σου εχουμε γραψει !! 
Μπορει τωρα να περνας μια φαση, αλλα θα υποχωρησει κ θα νιωσεις κ παλι καλυτερα, εισαι δυνατος χαρακτηρας, ξερεις να παλευεις, εχεις ευαισθητη κ καλη ψυχη κ σου αξιζουν πολλα καλυτερα...
Καλη δυναμη αμελι κ ολα θα παν καλα!! Πιστεψε πανω απ ολα στον εαυτο σου !!
 :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

thanks once again lacrymosa

*THE END*(for the moment)

----------


## Lacrymosa

For the moment ετσι ?? 

Περιμενω δυναμικο comeback !! Kανονισε !! χεχε !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

τελικα δεν αντεξα μακρυα σας ουτε για λιγες ωρες.
εγραψα εσβησα ξαναεγραψα ξαναεσβησα κ.ο.κ.
δεν εχει τοσο σημασια το τι εγραψα...εξαλλου ορισμενοι απο σας μπορει και να προλαβατε να το διαβασατε.
βασικα αφορουσε οικογενειακα προβληματα και εναν καυγα που προεκυψε.

περα απο αυτα ομως...χτες ενιωσα πως η συνεδρια που ειχα με την Βικυ ηταν η πιο ασκοπη απο ολες.
πηγα πολυ φορτισμενη στο γραφειο της κ ειχα την αναγκη να της μιλησω για τον καυγα που εγινε στο σπιτι ενω εκεινη θεωρησε οτι ηταν
η πλεον καταλληλη στιγμη για να συνεχισουμε τη ληψη του ιστορικου,την οποια ειχαμε αφησει στη μεση εδω και πολλες βδομαδες.

προς στιγμην ενιωσα πως δεν με καταλαβαινει καθολου και οτι κακως αρχισα ψυχοθεραπεια μαζι της αλλα υστερα εφερα στο νου μου τα λογια της Λου "*η θεραπεια εχει τα πανω και τα κατω της*,δεν ειναι ενα μαγικο ραβδακι που λυνει τα παντα" και της Σοφιας "*οταν βρεις την καταλληλη ψυχοθεραπευτρια*,μην την "διωξεις" ουτε να φυγεις με την παραμικρη αφορμη,*μεινε σε επαφη*".
παιδια δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε τι δυναμη εχω αντλησει απο τα λογια σας.
οχι μονο απο της Σοφιας και της Λου,αλλα απο ολων.
με βοηθατε ειλικρινα.
ο καθενας με τον τροπο του.
αλλιως δεν θα γραφα ετσι για την πλακα μου.

οσο για το χθεσινο "THE END" το εγραψα γιατι προς στιγμην σκεφτηκα να μπω με αλλο nickname επειδη ειχα δωσει τη διευθυνση του φορουμ,στα ατομα απο το κεντρο ημερας.
αλλα δεν βαριεσαι ως αμελι με γνωρισατε πριν απο χρονια και ως αμελι θα συνεχισω να γραφω.
εξαλλου τις θεραπευτριες του κεντρου δεν νομιζω να τις ξαναδω ποτε μου και περα απο αυτο δεν φανταζομαι να εχουν γινει τοσο τακτικοι θαμωνες του φορουμ...εχουν και αλλες δουλειες να κανουν περα απο το να ασχολουνται με τα σκαμπανεβασματα,τις αμφιθυμιες και τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα γενικοτερα μιας πρωην θεραπευομενης τους,η οποια πλεον για εκεινες ακομα και να μπαινουν δεν ειναι παρα μια ιντερνετικη φιγουρα.

επισης σκεφτηκα να ζητησω απο τη διευθυνση να διαγραφουν καποια μηνυματα που ειχα γραψει υπο την επιροια του αλκοολ που πλεον δεν με εκφραζουν και νιωθω πως με εκθετουν.
ομως ουτε και αυτο θα το κανω γιατι ακομα και αυτα τα κομματια ειναι μερος του εαυτου μου.
του νοσηρου εαυτου μου,του εκτος ελεγχου εαυτου μου,παντως ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ.

*συνεχιζω λοιπον ως αμελι74.
εφτασα τις 30 σελιδες (!!!) και προχωραω,εστω και με σκυμμενο κεφαλι για καποιο διαστημα...*

----------


## Lacrymosa

τελικα δεν αντεξα μακρυα σας ουτε για λιγες ωρες.
εγραψα, εσβησα, ξαναεγραψα, ξαναεσβησα κ.ο.κ...
δεν εχει τοσο σημασια το τι εγραψα...εξαλλου ορισμενοι απο σας μπορει και να προλαβατε να το διαβασατε.
βασικα αφορουσε οικογενειακα προβληματα και εναν καυγα που προεκυψε.

περα απο αυτα ομως...χτες ενιωσα πως η συνεδρια που ειχα με την Βικυ ηταν η πιο ασκοπη απο ολες.
πηγα πολυ φορτισμενη στο γραφειο της κ ειχα την αναγκη να της μιλησω για τον καυγα που εγινε στο σπιτι ενω εκεινη θεωρησε οτι ηταν
η πλεον καταλληλη στιγμη για να συνεχισουμε τη ληψη του ιστορικου, την οποια ειχαμε αφησει στη μεση εδω και πολλες βδομαδες.

προς στιγμην ενιωσα πως δεν με καταλαβαινει καθολου και οτι κακως αρχισα ψυχοθεραπεια μαζι της αλλα υστερα εφερα στο νου μου τα λογια της Λου "*η θεραπεια εχει τα πανω και τα κατω της*, δεν ειναι ενα μαγικο ραβδακι που λυνει τα παντα" και της Σοφιας "*οταν βρεις την καταλληλη ψυχοθεραπευτρια*, μην την "διωξεις" ουτε να φυγεις με την παραμικρη αφορμη,* μεινε σε επαφη*".
παιδια δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε τι δυναμη εχω αντλησει απο τα λογια σας.
οχι μονο απο της Σοφιας και της Λου, αλλα απο ολων.
με βοηθατε ειλικρινα.
ο καθενας με τον τροπο του.
αλλιως δεν θα γραφα ετσι για την πλακα μου.

οσο για το χθεσινο "THE END" το εγραψα γιατι προς στιγμην σκεφτηκα να μπω με αλλο nickname επειδη ειχα δωσει τη διευθυνση του φορουμ, στα ατομα απο το κεντρο ημερας.
αλλα δεν βαριεσαι ως αμελι με γνωρισατε πριν απο χρονια και ως αμελι θα συνεχισω να γραφω.
εξαλλου τις θεραπευτριες του κεντρου δεν νομιζω να τις ξαναδω ποτε μου και περα απο αυτο δεν φανταζομαι να εχουν γινει τοσο τακτικοι θαμωνες του φορουμ...εχουν και αλλες δουλειες να κανουν περα απο το να ασχολουνται με τα σκαμπανεβασματα, τις αμφιθυμιες και τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα γενικοτερα μιας πρωην θεραπευομενης τους, η οποια πλεον για εκεινες ακομα και να μπαινουν δεν ειναι παρα μια ιντερνετικη φιγουρα.

επισης σκεφτηκα να ζητησω απο τη διευθυνση να διαγραφουν καποια μηνυματα που ειχα γραψει υπο την επιροια του αλκοολ που πλεον δεν με εκφραζουν και νιωθω πως με εκθετουν.
ομως ουτε και αυτο θα το κανω γιατι ακομα και αυτα τα κομματια ειναι μερος του εαυτου μου.
του νοσηρου εαυτου μου, του εκτος ελεγχου εαυτου μου,παντως ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ.

*συνεχιζω λοιπον ως αμελι74.
εφατασα τις 30 σελιδες (!!!) και προχωραω,εστω και με σκυμμενο κεφαλι για καποιο διαστημα...*



Να το ολοκληρο το μηνυμα !! Αμελι, βαζε κενα αναμεσα στις λεξεις για να μην γινεται bug κ στο κοβει....

Προχωραμε μπροστα αμελι !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Εισαι λιγακι πεσμενη αμελι ?? Απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες η γενικα??


οχι λιγακι πολυ Lacrymosa μου.
και απο εξωγενεις και απο ενδογενεις παραγοντες.
εχεις ακουσει την παροιμια "ηταν στραβο το κλημα το φαγε και ο γαιδαρος και αποστραβωσε?".
ταιριαζει απολυτα στην περιπτωση μου πιστευω.
δλδ φταινε σε μεγαλο βαθμο και οι συνθηκες της ζωης μου και αλλο τοσο φταιει και το ******** το γονιδιο.
δεν μπορω να σου πω βεβαια με ακριβεια ποσοστα.
και ουτε και κανεις ειδικος δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να προσδιορισει τι σκατα φταιει πιο πολυ απο τα δυο.
υπαρχουν απειρες ψυχολογικες προσεγγισεις και ο καθε ειδικος πρεσβευει την δικη του.
ο πρωην γιατρος μου πιστευε στα γονιδια αποκλειστικα,η τωρινη ψυχολογος μου πιστευει οτι φταιει πιο πολυ το πλαισιο ζωης μου,αυριο μπορει να παω σε εναν αλλο που να πιστευει αλλα....
ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΑΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ... 
ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΑΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ....

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie μου ποσο σε καταλαβαινω...ευχομαι να ειναι φαση που θα περασει οσο το δυνατον πιο γρηγορα κ ανωδυνα...γιατι αξιζεις να νιωσεις καλυτερα...κ θα νιωσεις συντομα !! 
τους εξωγενεις παραγοντες προσπαθησε να τους ελεγχεις κ να μετριαζεις την επιδραση που μπορει να εχουν τα διαφορα ερεθισματα που δεχεσαι απο το περιβαλλον σου, απο παντου γενικοτερα....δηλαδη οκ μπορει να εχουμε μια ταση κ να φταιει ενα γονιδιο κ να ητανε να το παθουμε (ενδογενεις παραγοντες) κ σε αυτο δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε πολλα....αλλα οι εξωγενεις παραγοντες διαδραματιζουν καθοριστικο ρολο στην πορεια της ασθενειας κ στην εκβαση κ στα επεισοδια κ στην ενταση τους....βεβαια στο βαθμο που εμεις επιτρπεουμε να επηρεαζουν την διαθεση κ την ψυχολογια μας...ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο, το χω περασει κι εγω αυτο σε φαση οπου απολαμβανα τα εξωτερικα ερεθισματα κ δεν μπορουσα να το ελεγξω ευκολα.....προσπαθησε να μενεις γενικα ανεπηρεαστη γιατι η επιρροη αμα την αφησεις να εισχωρησει βαθια μεσα αου μπορει να σε βγαλει σε δυσκολους δρομους.....

Ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο αμελι !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

να εισαι καλα κοριτσι μου!
σε ευχαριστω θερμα!
και σε σενα ευχομαι ολοψυχα ο,τι καλυτερο! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σε ευχαριστω αμελι !!! Αυτο το "καλυτερο" ας ερθει το συντομοτερο δυνατον για ολους μας !!!! Καλη συνεχεια κ δυναμη !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Τα ρούχα που δεν έμαθα να πλένω
τα βάζω στη σακούλα και σ' τα φέρνω.
Ρωτάς για την καριέρα μου
τη νύχτα και τη μέρα μου
κι εγώ να σου μιλάω καταφέρνω.

Και σκέφτομαι που πίνω κόκα-κόλα
για να 'ναι πάντα ίδια αλλάζουν όλα.
Κι ανοίγω το ψυγείο σου,
το "έλα" και το "αντίο" σου
ζητούσα στη ζωή μου πάνω απ' όλα.

Μαμά, πεινάω
μαμά, φοβάμαι
μαμά, γερνάω, μαμά.
Και τρέμω να 'μαι αυτό που χρόνια ανησυχείς:
ωραία, νέα κι ατυχής.

Τα χρόνια που μεγάλωνες για μένα
να ξέρεις πως σου τα 'χω φυλαγμένα.
Και τέλειωσα με άριστα
αλλά δεν έχω ευχάριστα,
όλα στον κόσμο είναι γραμμένα.

Τριάντα καλοκαίρια και χειμώνες
τις άγριες σού φέρνω ανεμώνες.
Και κοίτα, ένα μυστήριο
του κόσμου το κριτήριο
πως μοιάζουμε μου λέει σαν δυο σταγόνες.

Μαμά, πεινάω
μαμά, φοβάμαι
μαμά, γερνάω, μαμά.
Και τρέμω να 'μαι αυτό που χρόνια ανησυχείς:
ωραία, νέα κι ατυχής.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Πως εισαι αμελι ?? Λιγακι καλυτερα η τα ιδια ??

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου κοριτσι μου! :Smile: 
ειμαι καπως καλυτερα.
οχι οτι εχει φυγει βεβαια τελειως η καταθλιψη...
εσυ πως εισαι?

βασικα μεταξυ αλλων εχω και εναν ακομα προβληματισμο και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη ολων σας.
εχω βρει ενα γκρουπ θεραπι εντελως δωρεαν,που γινεται καθε Πεμπτη.
σκεφτομαι να παω εστω και δοκιμαστικα, απλα με προβληματιζει λιγο το γεγονος οτι οταν τους ρωτησα αν τα ατομα εκει ειναι λειτουργικα, μου απαντησαν οτι ορισμενα ειναι και ορισμενα δεν ειναι.
φοβαμαι δλδ βασιζομενη στα οσα μου ειπαν στο τηλ, μηπως εκει υπαρχουν και πολυ βαριες περιπτωσεις.
αυτο δεν το λεω ρατσιστικα, απλα η προιστορια μου εχει δειξει οτι εχω τασεις να ταυτιζομαι και να επηρεαζομαι ειτε προς τα πανω (απο ατομα πιο λειτουργικα απο μενα) ειτε προς τα κατω (απο ατομα λιγοτερο λειτουργικα).
τεσπα...μαλλον επειδη ειναι δωρεαν και δεν υπαρχει καμια δεσμευση μαλλον θα παω να το δοκιμασω και αυτο.
που χαθηκες Θεοφανια να μου πεις το ανεκδοτο με τον γρυλο :Stick Out Tongue:  επειδη ολα τα υπεραναλυω και θελω να τα ξερω απο πριν?( εδω κολλαει οντως! )

----------


## Remedy

αμελι
το καλυτερο θα ηταν να ρωτησσεις τον συντονιστη της ομαδας που ξερει και τα ατομα.
πες του για την περιπτωση σου και τους φοβους σου, ρωτα τον αν στο συνιστα για σενα, κι αναλογα πως θα κρινεις την απαντηση του, αποφασιζεις αν θες να δοκιμασεις..
συζητα το και με την θεραπευτρια σου επισης.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου κοριτσι μου!
> ειμαι καπως καλυτερα.
> οχι οτι εχει φυγει βεβαια τελειως η καταθλιψη...
> εσυ πως εισαι?


χαιρομαι που εισαι καλυτερα !! εγω ειμαι πολυ οκ μπορω να πω οτι εχω προσεγγισει επιτελους τη νορμοθυμια...ειμαι πολυ ηρεμη κ εχω μια αισθηση ασφαλειας κ ισορροπιας που μου ελειπε καιρο...ελπιζω να μεινω σταθεροποιημενη για πολυ κ για παντα αν γινεται !!!! ζηταω πολλα ?? χεχε !!
καλη συνεχεια !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

οχι δεν ζητας πολλα κοριτσι μου.
ζητας οτι ζηταει και δικαιουται καθε ανθρωπος.

εμενα παλι μου εχει λειψει λιγη υπομανια.
μου χει λειψει η ορεξη για ζωη.
μου χουν λειψει τα σεξουαλικα ξεσηκωματα μου.
*τουλαχιστον στην υπομανια νιωθω οτι ζω.
στην καταθλιψη νιωθω σαν ζωντανη-νεκρη.....*

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι
> το καλυτερο θα ηταν να ρωτησσεις τον συντονιστη της ομαδας που ξερει και τα ατομα.
> πες του για την περιπτωση σου και τους φοβους σου, ρωτα τον αν στο συνιστα για σενα, κι αναλογα πως θα κρινεις την απαντηση του, αποφασιζεις αν θες να δοκιμασεις..
> συζητα το και με την θεραπευτρια σου επισης.


ρεμεντυ αυτο που με προβληματισε ειναι οτι ο συντονιστης της ομαδας δεν μου ζητησε καν να περασω απο συνεντευξη προκειμενου να με τσεκαρει.
μου ειπε απλα "σας περιμενουμε την Πεμπτη".
μου δωθηκε η εντυπωση πως ειναι η ολη φαση "εμπατε σκυλοι αλεστε".
πολυ χυμα δλδ...

----------


## Arsi

Εγώ λέω να πας αμελί. Μια δοκιμή θα κάνεις. Αφού έψαξες για ομάδα σημαίνει πως το έχεις ανάγκη.. κάντο και θα δεις. Εντομεταξύ είναι και δωρεάν, οπότε...
Άλλωστε με μια φορά δε θα επηρεαστείς (αυτό που φοβάσαι) απλά θα δεις το κλίμα και την αίσθηση που θα σου αφήσει.

----------


## amelie74

ναι δικιο εχεις Αρσι μου.
μαλλον αυτο θα κανω.
θα παω να κοψω κινηση και αν δω οτι επηρεαζομαι πολυ, θα την κανω με ελαφρα πηδηματακια...

----------


## Arsi

> εχω βρει ενα γκρουπ θεραπι εντελως δωρεαν,που γινεται καθε Πεμπτη.
> σκεφτομαι να παω εστω και δοκιμαστικα


Εντομεταξύ, αν θες λες, ποιος το κάνει και που απευθύνεται?

----------


## Remedy

> ρεμεντυ αυτο που με προβληματισε ειναι οτι ο συντονιστης της ομαδας δεν μου ζητησε καν να περασω απο συνεντευξη προκειμενου να με τσεκαρει.
> μου ειπε απλα "σας περιμενουμε την Πεμπτη".
> μου δωθηκε η εντυπωση πως ειναι η ολη φαση "εμπατε σκυλοι αλεστε".
> πολυ χυμα δλδ...


με την θεραπευτρια σου το συζητησες καθολου?
ποιος ειναι αυτος ο συντονιστης? ξερεις τπτ γι αυτον? ειναι αξιολογος? ποιος φορεας κανει την ομαδα?
ελπιζω να μην ειναι κανενας ασχετος που κανει πειραματα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> οχι δεν ζητας πολλα κοριτσι μου.
> ζητας οτι ζηταει και δικαιουται καθε ανθρωπος.
> 
> εμενα παλι μου εχει λειψει λιγη υπομανια.
> μου χει λειψει η ορεξη για ζωη.
> μου χουν λειψει τα σεξουαλικα ξεσηκωματα μου.
> *τουλαχιστον στην υπομανια νιωθω οτι ζω.
> στην καταθλιψη νιωθω σαν ζωντανη-νεκρη.....*


ελεγχομενη υπομανια θες δηλαδη εε?? προσοχη ομως μην παραπροχωρησει γιατι μετα αλλαζει το πραγμα κ δεν ειναι καθολου ευχαριστο οσο φαινεται...

εγω παντως ακομα κ την ελεγχομενη υπομανια την φοβαμαι....:P

----------


## amelie74

remedy kai arsi αυτο το γκρουπ χρηματοδοτειται απο κονδυλια της ευρωπαικης ενωσης και εντασεται στα πλαισια του ευρυτερου προγραμματος "Ψυχαργως".
και τα κεντρα ημερας στο ιδιο προγραμμα ανοικουν.
ασχετος που κανει πειραματα σιγουρα δεν ειναι ρεμεντυ, απλα δεν μου αρεσε το οτι δεν γινεται ενα τσεκαρισμα των ασθενων προκειμενου να δουν κατα ποσο ειναι λειτουργικοι και ετοιμοι να ενταχθουν σε μια τετοια ομαδα,ετσι ωστε να δωσουν και να παρουν βοηθεια.

με τη θεραπευτρια μου ναι το συζητησα και ηταν της γνωμης οτι δεν χανω τιποτα με το να δοκιμασω.

----------


## amelie74

> ελεγχομενη υπομανια θες δηλαδη εε?? προσοχη ομως μην παραπροχωρησει γιατι μετα αλλαζει το πραγμα κ δεν ειναι καθολου ευχαριστο οσο φαινεται...
> 
> εγω παντως ακομα κ την ελεγχομενη υπομανια την φοβαμαι....:P


ακριβως ελεγχομενη υπομανια θελω γιατι
1) οι φορες που εχω κανει υπομανια ειναι απειρως λιγοτερες απο τις φορες που εχω κανει καταθλιψεις.
2)η υπομανια μετεξελιχθηκε σε μανια μονο μια φορα στη ζωη μου.(παει μια δεκαετια απο τοτε)
3)λογω του οτι παιρνω πολυ κατασταλτικα φαρμακα και λογω της καταθλιψης, εντονες ερωτικες επιθυμιες μου ερχονται μονο οταν ειμαι σε υπομανια.
ακομα και σε νορμοθυμια δλδ να ειμαι μου ερχονται επιθυμιες 2-3 φορες το μηνα.
και οπως και να το κανουμε οι ερωτικες επιθυμιες ειναι ενα απο τα πιο ισχυρα κινητρα για να ψαχτεις για ερωτικο συντροφο.

----------


## Arsi

> απλα δεν μου αρεσε το οτι δεν γινεται ενα τσεκαρισμα των ασθενων προκειμενου να δουν κατα ποσο ειναι λειτουργικοι και ετοιμοι να ενταχθουν σε μια τετοια ομαδα,ετσι ωστε να δωσουν και να παρουν βοηθεια.


Μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν κονδύλια αμελί μου και κατά συνέπεια η πολυτέλεια να γίνεται διαχωρισμός των γκρουπ, οπότε να έχουν μια ομάδα και αν κάποιος δε μπορεί να βοηθηθεί ή να ενταχθεί να αποβάλλεται απ'την ομάδα είτε οικειοθελώς, είτε μετά από παρεμβολή του συντονιστή.
Θα φανεί εν πράξη...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ακριβως ελεγχομενη υπομανια θελω γιατι
> 1) οι φορες που εχω κανει υπομανια ειναι απειρως λιγοτερες απο τις φορες που εχω κανει καταθλιψεις.
> 2)η υπομανια μετεξελιχθηκε σε μανια μονο μια φορα στη ζωη μου.(παει μια δεκαετια απο τοτε)
> 3)λογω του οτι παιρνω πολυ κατασταλτικα φαρμακα και λογω της καταθλιψης, εντονες ερωτικες επιθυμιες μου ερχονται μονο οταν ειμαι σε υπομανια.
> ακομα και σε νορμοθυμια δλδ να ειμαι μου ερχονται επιθυμιες 2-3 φορες το μηνα.
> και οπως και να το κανουμε οι ερωτικες επιθυμιες ειναι ενα απο τα πιο ισχυρα κινητρα για να ψαχτεις για ερωτικο συντροφο.


Αμελι μου ποσο σε καταλαβαινω....ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !! καλη δυναμη !!

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελι μου ποσο σε καταλαβαινω....ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !! καλη δυναμη !!


και γω σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα κοριτσι μου και σε ευχαριστω θερμα για το ενδιαφερον και την στηριξη σου.
δεν την αντεχω αλλο ρε συ λακρυ αυτη την καταθλιψη που εχει ριζωσει μεσα μου εδω και ενα μηνα σχεδον.

----------


## amelie74

Θέλω να σ' αγγίξω κι είσαι πάλι μακριά
γράφω μόνο δυο λέξεις κι είναι πάλι πολλά
μα τι φταίει αυτός ο κόμπος που δε λύνεται
Θέλω να σε ξεπεράσω μα δεν γίνεται

*Θέλω να ξεχάσω μα δεν βρίσκω κρασί*
να θολώσω να φύγεις απ' τα μάτια μου εσύ
και τι φταίει και το νεράκι που δεν πίνεται
Θέλω να σε ξεπεράσω μα δεν γίνεται

Θέλω να περάσω απ' την άλλη πλευρά
στο σκοτάδι που φέγγεις να σου βάλω φωτιά
και δε φταίει αυτό το σπίρτο που δε σβήνεται
Θέλω να σε ξεπεράσω μα δεν γίνεται

Θέλω να σ' αγγίξω κι είσαι πάλι μακριά
γράφω μόνο δυο λέξεις κι είναι πάλι πολλά
μα τι φταίει αυτός ο κόμπος που δε λύνεται
Θέλω να σε ξεπεράσω μα δεν γίνεται

----------


## Lacrymosa

> και γω σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα κοριτσι μου και σε ευχαριστω θερμα για το ενδιαφερον και την στηριξη σου.
> δεν την αντεχω αλλο ρε συ λακρυ αυτη την καταθλιψη που εχει ριζωσει μεσα μου εδω και ενα μηνα σχεδον.


αμελι ευχομαι να νιωσεις καλυτερα συντομα κ να περασει οσο το δυνατον γρηγοροτερα..τι να πω...προσπαθησε επισης να μην επηρεαζεσαι απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες που ενδεχεται να σε ριξουν κι αλλο ψυχολογικα..κ οσο μπορεις διωχνε τις αρνητικες σκεψεις μακρια...
να σε ρωτησω τι φαρμακα παιρνεις?? μηπως θα ηταν καλο να συζητησεις με το γιατρο σου για καποια μειωση ωστε να ανεβεις λιγακι ψυχολογικα?? γιατι αν εχεις ηδη καταθλιψη τα αντιψυχωτικα κ τα σταθεροποιητικα (δεν ξερω κ τι παιρνεις) σε ριχνουν ακομη περισσοτερο κ επιδεινωνουν το ηδη υπαρχον προβλημα...

----------


## amelie74

Lacrymosa μου παιρνω και αντιψυχωτικο που λειτουργει σαν σταθεροποιητης διαθεσης και αντικαταθλιπτικο και αγχολυτικα.

βασικα προκειται να αλλαξω ασφαλιστικο φορεα,αρα και γιατρο οποτε τωρα ειμαι σε μια φαση αναμονης.
εκνευριστικης αναμονης και ανασφαλειας.
το οτι εκρεμει το θεμα της *ασφαλειας* μου μου προκαλει *ανασφαλεια*

απο βδομαδα θα παρω τηλ. την προνοια για να μου πουν αν δικαιουμαι το βιβλιαριο αποροιας με βαση ολα τα δικαιολογητικα που κατεθεσα.
(να ναι καλα η Αρσουλα που εκτος απο την ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ψυχολογικη στηριξη που μου εχει προσφερει εδω και τρια χρονια, προσφατα εξετελεσε και χρεη κοινωνικης λειτουργου).
ΑΡΣΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ!!!!  :Smile: 

αν με το καλο παρω το βιβλιαριο αυτο, θα εχουν δικαιωμα να συνταγογραφουν σε αυτο μονο οι νοσοκομειακοι γιατροι.
εχω κλεισει ραντεβου με εναν γιατρο ενος νοσοκομειου που ειναι πολυ κοντα μου για τις 30 του μηνα, με την ελπιδα να εχει βγει μεχρι τοτε το βιβλιαριο.

εχω κατα-αγχωθει και σχετικα με το πως θα ειναι το γκρουπ-θεραπι που θα παω(αν βρω το κουραγιο) την Πεμπτη.
εχω και την μανα μου να λεει τις γνωστες παπαριες της.
εχω και τον πατερα μου που με απειλει οτι αν ξαναπιω θα σταματησει να μου δινει χρηματα.

μονο στο γραφειο της ψυχολογου μου ηρεμω, αλλα η ζωη -οπως λεει και κεινη- ειναι "ΕΞΩ"....
και εχει απολυτο δικιο...

----------


## amelie74

κατα-αγχωμενη και προβληματισμενη για αλλη μια φορα...

εχω τρομερο αγχος σχετικα με το αυριανο γκρουπ-θεραπι.

περα απο το οτι δεν ξερω σε τι επιπεδο λειτουργικοτητας θα ειναι τα αλλα ατομα εχω και αλλους προβληματισμους:

1)δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα οτι θα πρεπει να κανω τοσο μεγαλη αποσταση και οτι θα πρεπει να περασω τον γολγοθα του μετρο προκειμενου να φτασω στο ΠΕΠΣΑΕ.(ειναι περιπου 1,5 ωρα διαδρομη απο δω που μενω-δεν βρηκα τπτ αλλο δωρεαν πιο κοντα μου)

2)δεν ξερω πως λειτουργει ενα γκρουπ-θεραπι.
μεχρι στιγμης ειχα εμπειριες μονο απο ατομικες συνεδριες και εργοθεραπεια,η οποια με ειχε βοηθησει σημαντικα.(Εφη μου αν με διαβαζεις τωρα σου στελνω ολη μου την αγαπη και την εκτιμηση μου!)
αγχωνομαι ακομα και για το πως θα τους συστηθω,εννοω τι πραγματα θα πω για μενα.
αγχωνομαι για τα παντα.
ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΚΡΟΥΠ ΑΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΤΙΣΕΙ PLEASE!!!

ασχετα με ολα τα παραπανω εχω και ενα επιπροσθετο αγχος.
οταν ειχα παρει τηλ. την Γιωτα απο το κεντρο ημερας και της ειχα ζητησει να παω μια φορα να τους δω επειδη ειχα φυγει με πολυ ασχημες συνθηκες αν θυμαστε, μου ειχε πει οτι οταν δεσμευτω σε μια νεα ψυχοθεραπευτικη σχεση και περασει ενα α' χρονικο διαστημα τοτε μπορω να παω να την ξαναδω.
απο τη μια λοιπον τωρα που ειμαι ετοιμη θελω να τους παρω τηλ. αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα που εχω γραψει εδω κατα καιρους (πολλα απο τα οποια νιωθω πως με εκθετουν) και ντρεπομαι υπερβολικα να της μιλησω στο τηλ.
εχω γραψει για τρομερα προσωπικα θεματα,εχω γραψει πραγματα για τον Μαριο (ο οποιος εξακολουθει να ειναι ασθενης τους),εχω εκφραστει με οχι και τοσο κοσμιο υφος ουσα μεθυσμενη.

ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΕΞΕΘΕΣΑ?

----------


## Deep purple

Σε ό,τι αφορά το γκρουπ εγώ θα έλεγα να χαλαρώσεις λιγο και να το δεις απλά σαν μια νέα εμπειρία. Πήγαινε, δες πως θα πάει, μπορεί και να σου αρέσει και να μη σε νοιάζει η ώρα που χρειάζεται για να φτάσεις εκεί. Αν πάλι δεν σου κάνει, οκ, όλα καλά. Πάντως ειναι λογικο να εχεις άγχος. Νομιζω όμως ότι εκεινη την ωρα θα βρεις πράγματα να πεις για τον εαυτο σου, και θα σε βοήθήσουνε σε αυτό και οι πιο "παλιοί".

Τώρα για το άγχος που εχεις για το΄κέντρο ημέρας, αν είναι σημαντικό για σενα να το επισκεφτεις, να το κάνεις (δεν ξερω αν ισως ειναι λιγο νωρίς). Όσο για αυτά που εχεις πει και εχεις γράψει ανα διαστηματα, νομιζω ότι θια δείξουν κατανόηση. Φαντάζομαι ότι εχουν αντιμετωπισει ανάλογες καταστάσεις. Εσυ γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ να πας; Αν αισθανεσαι τοσο ασχημα ισως μια συγνωμη να σε λυτρωνε.

----------


## Arsi

Αμελί μου, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω πραγματικά.
Φέρνω στο νου μου μια σημερινή συζήτηση, που προσωπικά μου έκανε κλικ.
Κατά πόσο αξίζει να πιέζουμε υπέρμετρα τον εαυτό μας κόντρα στο άγχος?
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω και πως πραγματικά νιώθεις. Αν δεις ότι πιέζεσαι υπερβολικά δε νομίζω ότι χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος αν δεν πας. Έχεις χρόνο να το κάνεις όταν θα αισθάνεσαι λίγο πιο άνετα. Άλλωστε γι'αυτό δουλεύεις στη θεραπεία σου, να ρίξετε σιγά σιγά τα εμπόδια και ένα απ'αυτά είναι το άγχος σου.

Αν πάλι το άγχος σου είναι σε υποφερτό σημείο, συμφωνώ με τον/την deep purple.
Και επιπλέον, νομίζω ότι ο καθένας θα ένιωθε άβολα στη θέση σου, όμως είμαι σίγουρη πως αν φτάσεις εκεί, μετά όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους, μα είναι κι ένας ρόλος του συντονιστή -ψυχολόγου αυτός! Να σε βοηθήσει να μπεις στην ομάδα, να ..δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω πάει αλλά έχω ακούσει. 
Το πιο πολύ άγχος δλδ παίζει σχετικά με τα σενάρια που μπορεί να πλάθει το μυαλό, ενώ η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ λιγότερο αγχωτική. Σε πολλά θέματα δε νομίζεις?

Όσο για το άλλο θέμα, γνώμη μου είναι να αφήσεις ένα διάστημα ακόμη. Άστο στην άκρη, ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι, ούτε να σε αγχώνει. 
Να περάσει κάποιος καιρός μέχρι να νιώσεις έτοιμη πραγματικά να το κάνεις, χωρίς ντροπές και ψυχοφθόρα συναισθήματα. Γιατί έχεις την ανάγκη να το κάνεις τώρα?
Μόλις άρχισες να εμπιστεύεσαι την νέα ψυχολόγο γιατί να μπλεχτείς πάλι συγκινησιακά με τη Γιώτα ή και άλλους πάλι ?
Άσε λίγο χρόνο.. γνώμη μου.

Για μένα, επικεντρώσου καταρχάς στη διαδικασία με τη Βίκυ, στην πιθανή αλλαγή φαρμάκων (κάπου ανέφερες εξαιτίας της αλλαγής του ασφαλιστικού φορέα) κ του γιατρού σου, και τα υπόλοιπα δε χρειάζεται να σε αγχώνουν υπερβολικά, θα γίνουν με τον καιρό τους.

Φιλάκια πολλα! εύχομαι να πάει καλά η αυριανή συνάντηση αν τελικά πας  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Σε ό,τι αφορά το γκρουπ εγώ θα έλεγα να χαλαρώσεις λιγο και να το δεις απλά σαν μια νέα εμπειρία. Πήγαινε, δες πως θα πάει, μπορεί και να σου αρέσει και να μη σε νοιάζει η ώρα που χρειάζεται για να φτάσεις εκεί. Αν πάλι δεν σου κάνει, οκ, όλα καλά. Πάντως ειναι λογικο να εχεις άγχος. Νομιζω όμως ότι εκεινη την ωρα θα βρεις πράγματα να πεις για τον εαυτο σου, και θα σε βοήθήσουνε σε αυτό και οι πιο "παλιοί".
> 
> Τώρα για το άγχος που εχεις για το΄κέντρο ημέρας, αν είναι σημαντικό για σενα να το επισκεφτεις, να το κάνεις (δεν ξερω αν ισως ειναι λιγο νωρίς). Όσο για αυτά που εχεις πει και εχεις γράψει ανα διαστηματα, νομιζω ότι θια δείξουν κατανόηση. Φαντάζομαι ότι εχουν αντιμετωπισει ανάλογες καταστάσεις. Εσυ γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ να πας; Αν αισθανεσαι τοσο ασχημα ισως μια συγνωμη να σε λυτρωνε.


deep purple εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε ολα οσα λες.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το μηνυμα σου :Smile: 
οσο για το κεντρο ναι ειναι νωρις ακομα για να παω.
ισως καποια στιγμη-οταν νιωσω ετοιμη-να τους παρω απλα ενα τηλεφωνο.

----------


## amelie74

> Το πιο πολύ άγχος δλδ παίζει σχετικά με τα σενάρια που μπορεί να πλάθει το μυαλό, ενώ η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ λιγότερο αγχωτική. Σε πολλά θέματα δε νομίζεις?
> 
> σε παρααααα πολλα!
> συμφωνω απολυτα Αρσουλα μου γλυκια
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο θέμα, γνώμη μου είναι να αφήσεις ένα διάστημα ακόμη. Άστο στην άκρη, ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι, ούτε να σε αγχώνει. 
> Να περάσει κάποιος καιρός μέχρι να νιώσεις έτοιμη πραγματικά να το κάνεις, χωρίς ντροπές και ψυχοφθόρα συναισθήματα. Γιατί έχεις την ανάγκη να το κάνεις τώρα?
> Μόλις άρχισες να εμπιστεύεσαι την νέα ψυχολόγο γιατί να μπλεχτείς πάλι συγκινησιακά με τη Γιώτα ή και άλλους πάλι ?
> Άσε λίγο χρόνο.. γνώμη μου.
> ...


πολλα πολλα φιλακια και απο μενα κοριτσι μου και σε ευχαριστω θερμα για ολα.
εισαι απο τις πιο διακριτικες, εξυπνες και καλοσυνατες παρουσιες αυτου του φορουμ!!!
σου ειμαι ευγνωμων  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

τελικα συνεβη αυτο που φοβομουν.
οι ανθρωποι στο γκρουπ αντιμετωπιζαν φοβερα ψυχολογικα προβληματα.
αλλος εμενε σε ξενωνα, αλλος ειχε νοσηλευτει για τρια ολοκληρα χρονια...γενικα τραγικες καταστασεις.
ολοι τους ομως ηταν ψυχουλες.
μακαρι να ειχα τις αντοχες να μην ταυτιζομαι και να πεφτω ψυχολογικα.
μακαρι να ειχα τις αντοχες να μπορουσα να τους βοηθησω.
αλλα δεν τις εχω.
παιδια πολυς ανθρωπινος πονος εκει εξω...
παρα πολυς πονος  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Arsi

Κρίμα....

Κ κρίμα που η μέριμνα της πολιτείας μας φτάνει μέχρι τις πολύ δύσκολες -σοσ καταστάσεις. Κ εγώ θα θελα να πάω σε ένα γκρουπ θέραπυ, αλλά απ'ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχουν δωρεάν.

Πάντως πήγες αμελί. Το δοκίμασες  :Smile:  κι αυτό έχει την αξία του αφού είσαι ανοιχτή σε νέα πράγματα. Κ με τον καιρό θα ανακαλύπτεις όλο και περισσότερα  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

βασικα ομαδες αυτοβοηθειας Αρσι μου υπαρχουν αρκετες δωρεαν.(δεν ξερω βεβαια αν υπαρχουν στα μερη σου)
απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι στον τομεα της ψυχικης υγειας δυστυχως τα πραγματα υπολειτουργουν στη χωρα μας ακομα.(με εξαιρεση το κεντρο ημερας που πηγαινα.αυτο ηταν ενα λαχειο που περασε μεσα απο τα χερια μου και το αφησα να πεσει).

αλλα η ζωη παει μπροστα.
τα παθηματα γινονται μαθηματα και προχωραμε.
πρεπει να προχωραμε.
το οφειλουμε στον εαυτο μας.
και οπως λες ειμαι ανοιχτη σε νεα πραγματα.

εντομεταξυ το ευχαριστο ειναι οτι ξεπερασα σε μεγαλο βαθμο το καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο στο οποιο ειχα βουλιαξει τον περασμενο μηνα (φτου μου  :Smile: )
επισης ειναι ευχαριστο το οτι η Βικυ, πηρε και παλι μεσα μου την πραγματικη της διασταση ,δλδ αυτην της ειδικου.
μιας πολυ αξιολογης ειδικου.
παει και αυτος ο "ερωτας",περασε. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deep purple

Τέλεια, σε βρίσκω μια χαρά. Πάμε για άλλα!

----------


## amelie74

ναι deep μου!
παμε για αλλα!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Το μηδέν θα κάνω κύκλο
Κι εκεί μέσα θα χορεύω
Κι ας μην ξέρω που πηγαίνω
Κι ας μην ξέρω τι γυρεύω.

Τη ζωή μου μηδενίζω,
Πάει να πει πως ξαναρχίζω,
Τη ζωή μου μηδενίζω,
Πίσω δεν ξαναγυρίζω...

Βάλαμε φωτιά στα φρένα 
Και μας έμεινε το γκάζι
Με ταχύτητες μεγάλες
Μοναχά η γη αλλάζει.
Έτσι μόνο η γη αλλάζει
Με ταχύτητες μεγάλες
Βάλαμε φωτιά στα φρένα 
Και μας έμεινε το γκάζι.

Στάχτη γίνανε τα πάντα
Κάηκε το παρελθόν μου
Όλη μου η περιουσία
Στην καρδιά και στο μυαλό μου.

Τη ζωή μου μηδενίζω,
Πάει να πει πως ξαναρχίζω,
Τη ζωή μου μηδενίζω,
Πίσω δεν ξαναγυρίζω...

Βάλαμε φωτιά στα φρένα 
Και μας έμεινε το γκάζι
Με ταχύτητες μεγάλες
Μοναχά η γη αλλάζει.
Έτσι μόνο η γη αλλάζει
Με ταχύτητες μεγάλες
Βάλαμε φωτιά στα φρένα 
Και μας έμεινε το γκάζι. 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

good news αμελί !!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

I keep on trying Arsi!!!
That's the main thing!!!

love
amelie :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια εχω σοβαρο προβλημα.
το καλοκαιρι εφτασε και εφτασε και η ωρα που ολος ο κοσμος, βγαινει στις παραλιες και κανει τα μπανακια του.
εγω ομως επειδη εχω παχυνει σε υπερβολικο βαθμο ντρεπομαι τρομερα να βγω στην παραλια.
ακομα και να παω να αγορασω καινουριο μαγιο ντρεπομαι.
βλεπω κοπελες στα δικα μου κιλα με αυτοπεποιθηση και ζηλευω υπερβολικα.
βλεπω αδυνατες κοπελες και επισης ζηλευω υπερβολικα.
μια λυση βρισκω μονο επειδη θελω να μαυρισω...να ανεβαινω στην ταρατσα και να κανω ηλιοθεραπεια.

ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΡΑΨΩ ΤΟ ΡΗΜΑΔΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΠΕΙΝΑΩ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ!!!
ΣΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ.
ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΠΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ.
ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΠΟΑΝΑΡΟΦΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΠΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟ.
ΠΙΠΕΣ!ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ.
ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΞΕΙ.
Η ΜΟΝΗ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΧΥΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΠΑΚΑ.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ.
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ...
ΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ "ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΟΥΝ" ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΜΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ!!!

ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ?

----------


## Remedy

η γνωμη μου αμελι, ειναι να το παλεψεις
δεν εχω παρει ποτε φαρμακα και δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να επηρρεαζουν την ορεξη, το εχω ακουσει κιι απο αλλους ομως οτι συμβαινει, δεν μπορω να το αμφισβητησω.
οστοσο δεν ειναι ολοι 200 κιλα. εχουν βαλει καποιοι, ΚΑΠΟΙΑ κιλα. δεν σημαινει οτι αν παιρνεις φαρμακα ειναι αναμενομενο και δικαιολογημενο να παρεις 50 κιλα...
οποτε, μην αφηνεσαι στο γεγονος οτι καποια φαρμακα μπορει και να παχαινουν, κανε προσπαθεια , εσυ να μην παχυνεις πολυ. 
και χωρις φαρμακα, αν ακποιος εχει πεισθει οτι κατι του ανοιγει τρομερα την ορεξη και θα παρει σιγουρα κιλα και αφεθει στην ορεξη αυτη, θα τα παρει! αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.

οσο για τα μπανια, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ενας παχυς ανθρωπος δεν ειναι πολυ χειροτερος με μαγιω απ οτι με ρουχα.
οποτε με οση ανεση η ντροπη, κυκλοφορεις με ρουχα, με την ιδια θα κυκλοφορησεις και στην παραλια, δεν θα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα.
το αντιθετο το εχω δει συχνοτερα, δλδ εναν αδυνατο ανθρωπο που με ρουχα φαινεται μοντελο και χωρις ρουχα εχει χαλαρωση, κρεμασμενο πωπο, στηθος, κυταρριτιδα κλπ
η πρωτη κρυαδα ειναι δυσκολη που ειναι κανεις και ασπρουλιαρης ( (εκτος αν εσυ εισαι μελαχροινη)
δεν σου ειπα να βαλεις τα τανγκα και να ξεχυθεις, παρε ενα μαγιω που σε κολακευει, παρε και μια παρεα η την οικογενεια σου και κανε την αρχη.
η συνεχεια θα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολη, να εισαι σιγουρη.

----------


## Arsi

Κ φυσικά να μαυρίσεις στις παραλίες!!!!
Έχεις χρόνο πάντως αν σε ενοχλεί τόσο. Έστω κι αν δεν προλαβαίνεις να φτιάξεις το σώμα που θα ήθελες, και μόνο που θα βελτιωθεί θα αλλάξει ο τρόπος που βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου! (άλλωστε αυτό είναι το σημαντικό)
Αμελί μου, επειδή κι εγώ πάχυνα αλλά το' βαλα αμετ μωχαμέτ (δεν ξέρω κ πως γράφεται.. :Stick Out Tongue: ) να αδυνατίσω-όσο κι αν πεινάω, κι έχασα 2-3 κιλάκια.. μμμ άρχισα ήδη να με βλέπω αλλιώς! Που σήμερα που φόρεσα κ παντελόνι που δε με χόραγε ! Πήρα τα πάνω μου μιλάμε!
Οπότε ξεκίνα διατροφή, κάνε και κοιλιακούς κάθε μέρα, καλύτερα ακόμα κ περπάτημα (φτιάχνει κ την ψυχολογία  :Smile: ), καμιά κρέμα σώματος συσφικτική, σαπουνάκι με φύκια κι όταν θα αρχίζει να αλλάζει το σώμα σου, έλα να τα ξαναπούμε !

Σιγά μη χάσεις τη θαλασσίτσα και σε φάει η ταράτσα!


*α συμφωνώ επίσης με τη ρέμεντυ, δεν το'χα σκεφτεί αλλά έτσι είναι! τι με ρούχα, τι με μαγιώ..

----------


## Arsi

...ΑΛΛΑ και τίποτα από αυτά να μην κάνεις τελικά, σιγά μη χάσεις τα μπανάκια σου για κάποια κιλά παραπάνω!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

> η γνωμη μου αμελι, ειναι να το παλεψεις
> δεν εχω παρει ποτε φαρμακα και δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να επηρρεαζουν την ορεξη, το εχω ακουσει κιι απο αλλους ομως οτι συμβαινει, δεν μπορω να το αμφισβητησω.
> οστοσο δεν ειναι ολοι 200 κιλα. εχουν βαλει καποιοι, ΚΑΠΟΙΑ κιλα. δεν σημαινει οτι αν παιρνεις φαρμακα ειναι αναμενομενο και δικαιολογημενο να παρεις 50 κιλα...
> οποτε, μην αφηνεσαι στο γεγονος οτι καποια φαρμακα μπορει και να παχαινουν, κανε προσπαθεια , εσυ να μην παχυνεις πολυ. 
> και χωρις φαρμακα, αν ακποιος εχει πεισθει οτι κατι του ανοιγει τρομερα την ορεξη και θα παρει σιγουρα κιλα και αφεθει στην ορεξη αυτη, θα τα παρει! αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.
> 
> οσο για τα μπανια, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ενας παχυς ανθρωπος δεν ειναι πολυ χειροτερος με μαγιω απ οτι με ρουχα.
> οποτε με οση ανεση η ντροπη, κυκλοφορεις με ρουχα, με την ιδια θα κυκλοφορησεις και στην παραλια, δεν θα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα.
> το αντιθετο το εχω δει συχνοτερα, δλδ εναν αδυνατο ανθρωπο που με ρουχα φαινεται μοντελο και χωρις ρουχα εχει χαλαρωση, κρεμασμενο πωπο, στηθος, κυταρριτιδα κλπ
> ...


Remedy εχεις δικιο σε ολα οσα λες αλλα ξερεις ποιο ειναι το θεμα?
οτι τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα που παιρνω ευνοουν σε υπεβολικο βαθμο το να παρεις κιλα.
δεν το λεω σαν δικαιολογια αλλα ειλικρινα εχουν αυτη τη φοβερη παρενεργεια σε ολους τους ασθενεις.
να φανταστεις οτι τα χορηγουν σε ατομα που πασχουν απο ανορεξια.
στις 30 του μηνα εχω ραντευου με τον νεο μου γιατρο και θα συζητησω αυτο το θεμα οπωσδηποτε μαζι του.

παντως ναι μεν ειμαι παχια αλλα δεν ειμαι τοσο ωστε να δικαιολογειται τοσο μεγαλη κοιλια.
να φανταστεις οτι ακομα και την εποχη που υπηρξα 50 κιλα ειχα και παλι κοιλια!!!!!!(μικρη εννοειται)
και βασικα αυτο ειναι το μονο σημειο που με ενοχλει στο σωμα μου.
δεν εχω καποιο αλλο σημειο στο σωμα μου που να κανει μπαμ και να μου χαλαει τοσο πολυ την ψυχολογια.
για αυτο σκεφτηκα την λυση της λιποαναροφισης.

----------


## amelie74

> Οπότε ξεκίνα διατροφή, κάνε και κοιλιακούς κάθε μέρα, καλύτερα ακόμα κ περπάτημα (φτιάχνει κ την ψυχολογία ), καμιά κρέμα σώματος συσφικτική, σαπουνάκι με φύκια κι όταν θα αρχίζει να αλλάζει το σώμα σου, έλα να τα ξαναπούμε !


αχ Αρσουλα μου γλυκια πειραζει αντι να γυμναζω το σωμα μου να γυμναζω τις μασελες μου? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
σ'αγαπω πολυ οπως και να χει!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ!ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΩ!ΕΓΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΜΥΝΟΠΑΥΣΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ Γ.......Η ΚΟΙΛΙΑ!
ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ!ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ Κ ΤΑ ΚΟΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ!
ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 21 ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΗ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ,ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΑΛΑΞΕ!
ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΝΙΟ!
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΠΟΥΤΑΚΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΟΛΑΡΑΚΙ,ΜΟΝΟ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ!
ΠΕΡΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ,ΓΙΑ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΣ,ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΑ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ!ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ!ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΙΟΥΡΟΜΠΑΝΚ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΝΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΙΚΟ ΔΑΝΕΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΟΦΛΙΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ!
ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΤΕΡΟ!ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΚΡΙΝΑΝΕ!Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΙΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΣΟΥ!ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΙΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΒΑΛΑ,ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΙΝΕ!
ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ,ΕΛΑ ΠΑΜΕ!
ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ 10 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ!
ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΚΙΑ ΜΑΣ!ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΟΚΟΙΛΙΑ!ΟΧΙ!ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΤΗΡΙ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie μου καταλαβαινω οτι νιωθεις ασχημα λογω των κιλων.. κ επομενο ειναι να εχεις αμφιβολιες κ φοβους...
δεν φταις ομως εσυ για αυτο , ειναι τα γαμημενα τα φαρμακα που σου ανοιγουν την ορεξη κ δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις το ποσο τρως...
οταν φτανουν να τα δινουν τα ιδια σε ατομα με νευρικη ανορεξια (οπως σε εμενα οταν ημουν ανορεξικη κ σε αλλες ανορεξικες κοπελες) καταλαβαινεις νομιζω πολλα....
απ ο,τι θυμαμαι παιρνεις zyprexa κ remeron αν ειναι δυνατον τα χειροτερα παιρνεις οσον αφορα το θεμα της παρενεργειας την αυξησης βαρους..... sorry αν ακουγομαι καπως αλλα τσαντιζομαι να δινουν οι γιατροι αυτες τις μαλακιες στους ασθενεις κ να φορτωνονται ενα σωρο κιλα κ ενοχες κ να αισθανονται ασχημα με τον εαυτο τους ενω υπαρχουν φαρμακα που δεν εχουν αυτην την κωλοπαρενεργεια ?? γιατι δεν επιλεγουν να δινουν εκεινα??
πχ γιατι να παρει καποιος remeron ενω μπορει να παρει ladose, zoloft??
γιατι να παρει καποιος zyprexa (μονο που το βλεπω γραμμενο συγχιζομαι) ενω μπορει να παρει abilify??
ειναι κριμα πραγματικα να εχεις ενα προβλημα αρχικα κ μετα να σου προκυπτουν αλλα δεκα...
εβλεπα εναν μαλακα ψυχιατρο στην tv κ ειπε την εξης πιπα πανω στο θεμα αυτο "οτι γενικα οι σχιζοφρενεις κ διπολικοι ασθενεις τεινουν να βαζουν κιλα απ τα φαρμακα κ να ειναι υπερβαροι η παχυσαρκοι...." ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΡΕ σκεφτομαι εγω που επειδη εχω κωλοδιπολικη θα γινω κ χοντρη?? κ δεν εγινα ουτε προκειται να γινω, αν βαλω κιλα θα εχω αυτοκαταστροφικες συμπεριφορες κ εχω κ τη διατροφικη διαταραχη..
κ οχι δεν θα ανηκω σ αυτην την κατηγορια, κ ομορφη κ αδυνατη θα παραμεινω κ το στρινγκ μαυρο μαγιω θα βαλω κ ας πανε να λενε ο,τι θελουνε...γιατι δηλαδη να μην μπορω να ειμαι διπολικη κ αδυνατη οεο ?????

σορρυ για το οφτοπικ αλλα τα χω παρει αγρια με τα φαρμακα κ τις κωλοπαρενεργειες τους, τα ιδια πανω κατω εγραψα κ στο μαρακι στο γενικα που ρωτουσε για το ζυπρεξα...

οντοπικ τωρα πιστευω θα επρεπε να επανεξετασεις το θεμα των φαρμακων κ να πεις στον γιατρο σου να σου κοψει αυτες τις μαλακιες κ ζητησε του εσυ να σου γραψει καποια που δεν προκαλουν αυξηση βαρους... (ηδη σου χω γραψει ορισμενα..)

ειναι κριμα να χαλιεσαι για τα κωλοχαπα ενω υπαρχουν λυσεις...

επισης οσο για την παραλια που λες, ψηφιζω ΔΑΓΚΩΤΟ να πας !!! η πρωτη φορα ειναι δυσκολη κ ανασφαλης, μετα συνηθιζεις... κ οσο για τη γνωμη των αλλων, στα @@ σου κ σ ο,τι εχεις... σ οποιον αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε !!
κ προτιμησε καποια πιο ησυχη παραλια "οικογενειακου τυπου", δεν ειναι αναγκη να πας σε beach bar οπου ολες το παιζουν σουπερ γκομενες κ συναγωνιζονται ποια εχει πιο ωραιο κ γυμνασμενο σωμα κ ποια ειναι ποιο σεξυ κτλ....

αυτα κ σορρυ για το υφος μου αλλα υπαρχει λογος που ειμαι ετσι σημερα !!  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

Καλημερα στην παρεα! :Smile: 

Μαρια μου,
εχεις δικιο οτι δεν πρεπει να στερηθω τα μπανακια λογω της κωλοκοιλιας!
εξαλλου οπως λεει και η Λακρυ μπορω να προτιμησω μια ησυχη παραλια οικογενειακου τυπου.
αυτη η λυση με βολευει και απο αποψη αγοραφοβιας.
εκει δεν θα χει βεβαια πολλους γκομενους αλλα οκ. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lacrymosa μου,
οντως παιρνω τα χειροτερα φαρμακα οσων αφορα την παρενεργεια που εχουν σχετικα με το βαρος...
σκεφτομουν να τα μειωσω απο μονη μου αλλα επειδη αρκετες μαλακιες εχω κανει οι οποιες εχουν επιβαρυνει την ψυχικη μου υγεια, θα συζητησω με τον νεο γιατρο την ενδεχομενη μειωση η τροποποιηση της φαρμακευτικης μου αγωγης.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ηey amelie !!  :Smile: 
Πως εισαι σημερα??

Οσο για το θεμα που λες σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αξιζει να χασεις τα μπανια σου για καποια κιλα παραπανω.. προτιμησε καποια πιο ησυχη παραλια κ ολα θα ναι μια χαρα... αλλωστε ειναι μεχρι να μπεις μεσα, μισο λεπτο δουλεια, οταν εισαι ηδη μεσα στο νερο δεν φαινεσαι...

Παντως ο καιρος εχει ζεστανει για τα καλα!!! Εγω κυκλοφορω με στραπλες κ παλι μουσκεμα γινομαι !! Ετσι μου ρχεται να βουτηξω στο Θερμαικο αλλα δεν το ρισκαρω να παθω χολερα...:P

Οσο για το θεμα με τα φαρμακα, κανε σταδιακη μειωση αυτων που ηδη παιρνεις, μην τα κοψεις αποτομα κ υποτροπιασεις κ στον νεο γιατρο που θα πας πες τον να σου δωσει αλλα χωρις αυτην την παρενεργεια... αυτα ειναι μαλακιες κ βαρια....

KissesSsS !!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Hey Lacrymosa!!! :Smile: 
καλα ειμαι εδω και αρκετες μερες.
σχεδον νορμοθυμικη.
εφυγε η κωλοκαταθλιψη που με ταλαιπωρουσε και νιωθω σαν να ξαναγεννηθηκα!

οσων αφορα το φαρμακευτικο απο τη μια θελω να του πω να μου αλλαξει σταδιακα αυτα τα δυο ρημαδοφαρμακα που παχαινουν υπερβολικα ακομα και τον ποιο αδυνατο ανθρωπο, αλλα απο την αλλη αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι περα απο την σταθεροποιητικη και αντικαταθλιπτικη δραση τους τα συγκεκριμενα εχουν και αγχολυτικη ενεργεια.
και επειδη περα απο την κυκλοθυμικη διαταραχη αντιμετωπιζω και θεμα αγχους-αγοραφοβιας φοβαμαι λιγακι να τα αλλαξουμε.
αλλα φανταζομαι οτι θα υπαρχουν και αλλα αντιψυχωτικα και αντικαταθλιπτικα με αγχολυτικη δραση...

εσυ πως εισαι κοριτσι μου?
ολα καλα?
kissesss!!! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ηey amelie !!  :Smile: 
Κι εγω νορμοθυμικη ειμαι επιτελους σταθεροποιηθηκα κ ηρεμησα, κοντευω ενα μηνα ετσι κ μακαρι να μεινω για παντα (πολλα θελω!), χαιρομαι που ειμαι σταθερη επιτελους μετα τα απανωτα επεισοδια που με ειχαν γαμησει....:P

Χαιρομαι που εισαι κι εσυ το ιδιο!!! 

Σχετικα με τα φαρμακα πιστευω πρεπει να τα αλλαξεις αλλα σταδιακα κ να πεις στον νεο γιατρο που θα πας εξαρχης να σου δωσει αλλα... αυτα τα 2 ειναι τα χειροτερα απο αποψη αυξησης βαρους, για τον πουτσο ειναι.. σε σημειο που τα δινουν κ σε ανορεξικους, καταλαβαινεις!!

Φυσικα κ υπαρχουν κ φαρμακα πιο συγχρονα που δεν προκαλουν αυξηση βαρους η προκαλουν ελαχιστη κ απορω γιατι οι γιατροι δεν γραφουνε αυτα κ γραφουνε κατι μαλακιες παλαιολιθικα χαπια με ενα σωρο παρενεργειες...

Στα αντιψυχωτικα δεν εχεις κ πολλες επιλογες, αυτα που ξερω οτι δεν παχαινουν ειναι 3 (abilify, invega, geodon..)
Απο αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι περισσοτερα ladose, zoloft, effexor, wellbutrin, valdoxan κα...
Δεν προσπαθω να το παιξω εξυπνη, απλα μου τη σπαει γενικα που δινουν ο,τι τους καπνισει...
Ψαξε κ εσυ στο ιντερνετ μπορει να υπαρχουν κ πιο καινουργια εγω αυτα ξερω αλλα η επιστημη μπορει να εχει προχωρησει...
Κ γενικα στο θεμα των φαρμακων πρεπει να επιμενουμε κ να μη δεχομαστε ακριτα ο,τι μας σερβιρουν...

οσο για αγχωδη διαταραχη που εχεις, οι βενζοδιαζεπινες δεν παχαινουν... βεβαια εκει παιζει η εξαρτηση αλλα αμα τα παιρνεις πολυ καιρο..
τα συγκεκριμενα παντως που παιρνεις δεν σου φερνουν υπνηλια??

----------


## amelie74

εξαρταται απο τη φαση που βρισκομαι.
αν ολα πανε καλα και ειμαι πριν τα παρω ηρεμη, οντως μου φερνουν τρομερη υπνηλια.
αν περναω ενα τρομερα στρεσογονο γεγονος , ουτε καν με ηρεμουν.

----------


## Lacrymosa

καταλαβαινω.. εξαρταται τη φαση ...
παντως ειναι προτιμοτερο αν εχεις αγχωθει για καποιο γεγονος να παρεις αγχολυτικα εκεινη τη στιγμη, ειναι πιο ελαφρια κ συνηθως πιανουν....
(φυσικα αν εισαι σε μανια δεν κανουν τιποτα, επαιρνα κ εγω τοτε λεξοτανιλ 3αρια κ απορουσα που δεν με πιανανε.. τωρα ομως κ 1,5 να παρω θα με πιασει...)

----------


## amelie74

παιρνω και αγχολυτικα κοριτσι μου.
οντως αυτα με βοηθανε πολυ περισσοτερο απο τα αλλα στο θεμα του αγχους.

----------


## Lacrymosa

κατσε ρε συ ποσα παιρνεις??

πιστευω πως πρεπει να μιλησεις με το γιατρο σου κ να πιεσεις για τροποποιηση της αγωγης!

αν ειναι δυνατον ρε συ!! κ εγω αρχικα 4 επαιρνα κ τωρα παιρνω 2... κ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα, 4 ουτε η γιαγια μου δεν επαιρνε τοσα πολλα λολ...:P

πηγαινε κ σε αλλον γιατρο καλο ειναι να ζητησεις κ δευτερη γνωμη...

τα αγχολυτικα τα παιρνεις επι μονιμου βασεως, καθημερινα δλδ η οταν προκυψει κατι στρεσογονο κ δεν την παλευεις??

(παντως μου τη σπαει ρε συ πολυ που ορισμενοι γιατροι δινουν ενα σωρο φαρμακα χωρις να χρειαζονται ολα κ μαλιστα δινουν κ βαρια... αλλα θα μου πεις, δεν τους πολυνοιαζει κιολας, μηπως αυτοι τα παιρνουν κ υφιστανται τις συνεπειες?? παλι καλα που δεν σε φορτωσε κ με κανα λιθιο....ελεος..:P )

----------


## amelie74

τα αγχολυτικα ναι τα παιρνω επι μονιμου βασεως αλλα τα συγκεκριμενα δεν ειναι εξαρτησιογονα.(Lyrica,rivotril)

οντως ο προηγουμενος γιατρος μου με ειχε πηξει στη χημεια.
ασε που οι συνθηκες της συνεδριας ηταν τελειως μπουρδελέ.
ξεπετα στο μισαωρο,τα τηλεφωνα να χτυπανε καθε 3 λεπτα και να απανταει...α!και επισης την ωρα του ραντεβου οταν τον εκοβε λορδα ετρωγε παξιμαδια μπροστα μου και παραλληλα μου μιλουσε λολ :P

α!και μια αλλη φορα (τι μου θυμισες τωρα!) ειχε ερθει ενα παιδι που παραληρουσε επειδη ειχε παρει καποια ουσια και με εβγαλε εξω ενω ειχαμε συνεδρια προκειμενου να εξετασει το παιδι και μετα απο μιση ωρα αφου ξαναμπηκα να συνεχισουμε τη συνεδρια μας ,μιλουσε καθε τρια λεπτα με τη μανα του παιδιου λεγοντας της τι φαρμακα πρεπει να του δωσει.δλδ για να μην μακρυγορω 80 ευρω πεταμενα.πολλα 80-νταρια πεταμενα...
με την ψυχολογο μου εχω βρει την υγεια μου.
καμια σχεση.
μα καμια.
τηρει πιστα τα θεραπευτικα πλαισια ,ουτε κινητα χτυπανε, ουτε σταθερα ,κανει με τρομερη ορεξη τη δουλεια της και το σημαντικοτερο εχω αρχισει να βλεπω τον αντικτυπο της δουλειας της πανω μου!!!

παντως....τωρα που επιτελους εβγαλα το βιβλιαριο αποροιας (γιατι δεν δικαιουμαι πλεον ΙΚΑ-καθε εμποδιο για καλο!) ,θα παω σε εναν νοσοκομειακο γιατρο που παλιοτερα ειχα μιλησει μαζι του και μου ειχε κανει πολυ καλη εντυπωση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ ο,τι να ναι ο τυπος!!! δεν παλευεται !! ξεπετες τελειως ρε συ ελεος κ να πληρωνεις κ 80 ευρω την "συνεδρια".... 

μη μου πεις οτι ακομα πας σε αυτον???

λολ τι μου θυμισες πηγαινα σε εναν παλιοτερα κ κατα τη διαρκεια της συνεδριας καπνιζε, ετρωγε καποιες φορες κ σπορια, ειχε κ το φραπε διπλα κ αραχτος με ενα υφος χαλλαρα ξες !!
κ τυχαινε φορες μιλουσε στο τηλ με τη γκομενα κ λεγανε για το σινεμα που θα κανονιζανε το βραδυ κτλ κ εγω αγανακτουσα κ το ειπα πλαγιως μια φορα κ μου λεει "Συγγνωμη κοπελα μου, τι να κανουμε, εχω κ υποχρεωσεις"...

Ελεος ρε συ ορισμενοι μπαζουν...

Ευχομαι να κανεις ενα νεο κ καλο ξεκινημα στον γιατρο που θα πας κ να δεις διαφορα!!

KissesSsS!!!  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

lolol σορρυ αλλά γέλασα με τις ιστορίες. Είναι επίστευτο τι επαγγελματίες ψυχικής υγείας υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα το έχω δει και εγώ με τα μάτια μου. Το κακό με πολλούς ψυχιάτρους είναι ότι πάνε στο επάγγελμα όχι επειδή τους αρέσει ιδιδαίτερα το αντικείμενο αλλά επειδή είναι η πιο εύκολη ειδικότητα και ότι επίσης το life-style του ψυχιάτρου είναι χαλαρό σε σχέση με αυτό άλλων ειδικοτήτων. Δυστυχώς. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποιοι που αγαπάνε την δουλειά τους.Το θέμα είναι να τους βρεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

> Ευχομαι να κανεις ενα νεο κ καλο ξεκινημα στον γιατρο που θα πας κ να δεις διαφορα!!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου!
και σε σενα ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!
φιλακια!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> lolol σορρυ αλλά γέλασα με τις ιστορίες.


Petran οντως για γελια ειναι αυτες οι ιστοριες αλλα....και για κλαματα ταυτοχρονα.
σκετος τραγελαφος!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Petran οντως για γελια ειναι αυτες οι ιστοριες αλλα....και για κλαματα ταυτοχρονα.
> σκετος τραγελαφος!!!


Ασε, τι να πεις, ορισμενες καταστασεις ειναι γαμησε τα τελειως.... Φυσικα υπαρχουν κ χειροτερες που δεν ειναι απλως για γελια η για κλαματα, ειναι για κατι αλλο, αλλα τελοσπαντων.... απλως δεν ξαναπατας.....

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

γεια σας κοριτσια!πηγα σημερα και εγω στην γιατρο μου στο δαφνη!μου αφαιρεσε το ρεμερον!με αφησε με εφεξορ,τοπαμακ,σερεκουελ.
οπως σου ειχα πει λακριμοσα θα εκανα μυηση ρεικι!την εκανα το σ.κ!
αρχησα να ανεβαινω!η γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζετε να φοβαμαι απλως να εχω το νου μου και αν δω περιεργη συμπεριφορα να επικοινωνησω μαζι της!
μετα ειχα τον ψυχολογο τα ιδια και αυτος!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου Μαρια!!  :Smile: 

Very very good news!!

Χαιρομαι που σου εβγαλε το ενα φαρμακο...!!

(Εμενα αραγε ποτε θα μου το μειωσει το ενα που μου λεγε οεο???)

Χαιρομαι κ για το ρεικι που πηγαν ολα καλα κ ανεβηκες!!!

Ωραια!! Stay on !!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> γεια σας κοριτσια!πηγα σημερα και εγω στην γιατρο μου στο δαφνη!μου αφαιρεσε το ρεμερον!με αφησε με εφεξορ,τοπαμακ,σερεκουελ.


καλημέρα Μαρία!
είναι πολυ ευχάριστο το ότι σου αφαίρεσε το ένα φάρμακο.
καλό σημάδι!
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!! :Smile: 

Lacrymosa μου,
θα έρθει η ώρα που θα σου μειώσει και σένα ο γιατρός σου τα φάρμακα.
μην ανησυχείς κοπέλα μου! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Στίχοι – Μουσική: Αλκίνοος Ιωαννίδης

Όλα είν’ εδώ κι όλα περνάνε
σαν το νερό στα χέρια ενός παιδιού.
Μέσα βαθιά στα δάχτυλα γερνάνε
μικρές σταγόνες φως του πρώτου ουρανού.

Κάπου εδώ θα συνηθίσω
να ‘χω το χρόνο κλειδωμένο στο κορμί..
Σαν πυρετό θα τον κρατήσω σφιχτά
στο μέτωπο, στα μάτια στη φωνή.

Και κάθε βράδυ θα κοιτώ ξανά
πίσω απ’ τις γρίλιες των ματιών σου τη φωτιά.
Θα περιμένω λίγο φως ξανά
ξανά να ζήσει πάλι… ό,τι δεν είναι πια εδώ.

Κάπου αλλού, κάπου εδώ γύρω
όλα συμβαίνουν κι όλα γίνονται ζωή.
Στου ποταμού το γύρισμα θα γείρω
αργά σαν άνοιξη που άργησε να ‘ρθει.

Και κάθε βράδυ θα κοιτώ ξανά
πίσω απ’ τις γρίλιες των ματιών σου τη φωτιά.
Θα περιμένω λίγο φως ξανά
ξανά να ζήσει πάλι… ό,τι δεν είναι πια εδώ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλησπέρα Αμελί.
Xαίρομαι για τα καλύτερα που διαβάζω και μπράβο κορίτσι. :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Γεια σου Μαρια!! 
> 
> Very very good news!!
> 
> Χαιρομαι που σου εβγαλε το ενα φαρμακο...!!
> 
> (Εμενα αραγε ποτε θα μου το μειωσει το ενα που μου λεγε οεο???)
> 
> Χαιρομαι κ για το ρεικι που πηγαν ολα καλα κ ανεβηκες!!!
> ...


ΘΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ Κ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ!ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΙΟΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> καλημέρα Μαρία!
> είναι πολυ ευχάριστο το ότι σου αφαίρεσε το ένα φάρμακο.
> καλό σημάδι!
> ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!


ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ,ΑΜΕΛΙ!

----------


## amelie74

thanks MΑΡΙΑ!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Καλησπέρα Αμελί.
> Xαίρομαι για τα καλύτερα που διαβάζω και μπράβο κορίτσι.


ναι εισαι καλα Ηρω μου!
σ'ευχαριστω πολυ! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σημερα ειμαι καπως πεσμενη ή μαλλον πιο πολυ προβληματισμενη.
την δευτερα ειναι να παω σε νεο ψυχιατρο μετα απο δυο χρονια συνεργασιας με τον παληο μου. 
αυτος ο ανθρωπος μπορει να μην μου προσεφερε πολλα σε ψυχοθεραπευτικο επιπεδο (οπως μου προσφερει η Βικυ) , ομως δεν μπορω να αγνοησω το γεγονος οτι με παρελαβε σε κακο χαλι και με τα φαρμακα που μου εδωσε με εφερε σε ενα α' επιπεδο λειτουργικοτητας.
(οι παληοι ισως θυμαστε πως ημουν πριν παω εκει).
ο λογος που σταματαω ειναι οτι πλεον στο νεο μου βιβλιαριο μπορουν να συνταγογραφουν μονο γιατροι νοσοκομειου.
(δεν τον επελεξα-απλα πηρα τηλ. στο νοσοκομειο και μου εκλεισαν ραντεβου με αυτον τον γιατρο).
ο συγκεκριμενος εχει καλο ονομα αλλα φοβαμαι μην μου κανει καμια αλλαγη στα φαρμακα και χειροτερεψω...
φανταζομαι βεβαια οτι δεν προκειται να προβει σε ραγδαιες τροποποιησεις της αγωγης μου με τη μια αλλα δεν παυω να ειμαι ανησυχη και προβληματισμενη.
το γεγονος οτι ειναι μια αλλαγη μετα απο δυο χρονια καθως και ο φοβος του αγνωστου ειναι απο μονοι τους δυο παραγοντες που δικαιολογουν την ανασφαλεια που νιωθω.

----------

